# Anti Winterpokalfred - Teil 2



## Thomas (10. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Dezember 2009)

Mittlerweile hat ja jede Mannschaft des Winterpokals ihren eigenen Fred.  Und toll, es interessiert sicher jeden in Forum, hab heute xxxx km/Std. oder was weiß ich gemacht. Darf ich das jetzt eintragen, oder soll ich warten bis...... Ach ja, und verschnupft bin ich auch, kann heute nicht radeln.   Dieser Fred ist an all diejenigen gerichtet, die ihre Stimme beim Winterpolkal nicht erheben dürfen/können/sollen/wollen und trotzdem noch biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (10. Dezember 2009)

*Alles Gute, Mari!*


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Dezember 2009)

Wieso jetzt eine Fortsetzung?
Why?


WHY? 

Tell me WHY?


Happy Purzeltag Mari


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2009)

Na weil der Alte voll ist, war doch bei der Schlachtplatte auch so.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin du kleiner Italiener. Auch von mir alles Gute.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Dezember 2009)

_*Mariuano*_  

Das mit den Fortsetzungen find ich äußerst beschi$$en - vor allem hier, wo wir zumindest regional den Rekord gehalten haben.
Das ist quasi das Aus für diesen Fred, in letzter Zeit wird hier ja nimmer so viel geschrieben.


----------



## Zelle (10. Dezember 2009)

*Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!* 





el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das mit den Fortsetzungen find ich äußerst beschi$$en - vor allem hier, wo wir zumindest regional den Rekord gehalten haben.
> Das ist quasi das Aus für diesen Fred, in letzter Zeit wird hier ja nimmer so viel geschrieben.



Der alte Fred war doch auch voll! Nun ist ja wieder Platz und der Fred kann gefüllt werden!




*Wo ist eigentlich Gimmeldingen?*


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das ist quasi das Aus für diesen Fred, in letzter Zeit wird hier ja nimmer so viel geschrieben.



Jedes Ende ist gleichzeitig auch wieder ein Neuanfang. 

Oder wie ging der Spruch.

Alles Gute zum Ehrentag unsrem Schlumpf:







Beim Alter hab ich jetzt bissi gemogelt.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Beim Alter hab ich jetzt bissi gemogelt.



BISSEL  schon a bissl viiiieeeelllll  Der geht doch schon stark auf die 5  zu. So jetzt ist aber genug, bin dann mal weg


----------



## donnersberger (10. Dezember 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Wo ist eigentlich Gimmeldingen?*


*

A propos Gimmeldingen.. 

Ich weiß es leider auch noch nicht, aber hier ist die Topo von Gimmeldingen  für Kletterer

_________________________
...bis bald in Gimmeldingen...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (10. Dezember 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> _*Mariuano*_


Allet Jute auch von mir!


----------



## han (10. Dezember 2009)

vielen Dank ihr Burschen!


----------



## donnersberger (10. Dezember 2009)

Ach Du bist des Geburtstagskind   ok, dann auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Zelle (10. Dezember 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> A propos Gimmeldingen..
> 
> Ich weiß es leider auch noch nicht, aber hier ist die Topo von Gimmeldingen  für Kletterer
> 
> ...



Und wann nochmal?


----------



## Flugrost (10. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt kein Gimmeldingen. Nie.
Is wie:


----------



## eL (10. Dezember 2009)

jlückjewünscht!












weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (10. Dezember 2009)

Da schließ ich mich gerne an:

-lichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Dezember 2009)

Eben beim stöbern im Netz gefunden...
-> http://genusscacher.wordpress.com/2009/12/19/tourismus-in-bad-durkheim/
Für sowas scheint ja ausreichend Geld vorhanden. Aber ein Gelände für die FR/DHler ist leider nicht drinne...


----------



## pfalz (23. Dezember 2009)

Ist wer am 25.12. oder am 26.12. in der Pfalz unterwegs?


----------



## iTom (23. Dezember 2009)

Eich mol a scheene Weihnacht' un än gudae Rudsch.


----------



## Flugrost (23. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Weihn8 an alle! Und seid ehrlich, wenn ein Geschenk net gefällt.


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Dezember 2009)

Auch hier nochmal: Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest! Erholt euch über die Feiertage gut!


----------



## Franz/K3 (1. Januar 2010)

*AWP-Tour 02.01.2010*

Es wird Zeit die ersten Aufgaben der Argenda 2010 abzufahren. Zuerst geht es Richtung Drachenfels dann in einer Schleife zurück nach Neustadt.

*Treffpunkt: Gemüsehändler (Ortsausgang Neustadt>-Lambrecht)
Samstag 10.00 Uhr*


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2010)

Hey eL, feiner Bericht in der Bike über deine Kollegen vom ESK.  Mach doch mal ne Tour klar, klingt echt interessant!


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2010)

watt? wo?
muss icke jetze bei den schanehtreiben beie kiosk fahn um son abjedroschenes printmedium zu erwerben oder scännste ma watt in


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> watt? wo?
> muss icke jetze bei den schanehtreiben beie kiosk fahn um son abjedroschenes printmedium zu erwerben oder scännste ma watt in


Jau,... dann bitte auch mal eine Abfertischung an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2010)

Das Ende ist nah. Was jetzt schon alles in der BIKE verfrühstückt wird. Unglaublich.
Aber in die TOUR hatte es das ESK ja auch schon geschafft und da fragt man sich was schlimmer ist.


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2010)

Wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt war ich seinerzeit und auch diesmal
*
Dagegen*

aber uf mir hört ja keener


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2010)

Dat sind sieben Seiten!  Und den Scanner hab ich gegen ne Kiste Riesling eingetauscht.  Aber zum Kiosk musst auch net rennen...

@Kelme: schlimmer iss die Vorschau: Teil 2 --> das Saarland


----------



## Flugrost (8. Januar 2010)

Dagegen sein war schon immer trendy, mach dir nix draus - auf mich hört auch keiner.


----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> ...
> @Kelme: schlimmer iss die Vorschau: Teil 2 --> das Saarland


Ja mein Gott. Ein Tach durch un feddisch!


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2010)

Henri macht das schon...


----------



## LDVelo (9. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Henri macht das schon...



Dieses zu Lesen ist bestimmt ein Witz


----------



## Houschter (9. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Franz/K3 (9. Januar 2010)

*09.01.2010 - ein schönter MTB Tag im Pfälzer Wald!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (9. Januar 2010)

känjohn baut lowrider?!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Februar 2010)

*Schnee/Schlamm/Glatteis (mehr fällt mir mom nicht ein) Tour.*
Samstag, 06.02.2010, 1000h, auf dem Parkplatz beim Gemüsehändler.
Für Alle die nicht wissen wo das ist. Richtung Lambrecht, Ortsausgang NW schräg gegenüber der Einfahrt ins Kaltenbrunner Tal.
Laut Meteomedia 0% Niederschlag.


----------



## eL (5. Februar 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Laut Meteomedia 0% Niederschlag.



logisch
iss ja schon allet niederjeschlagen watt da war


----------



## Zelle (5. Februar 2010)

Richtig, und morgen wird es mittels Stollenrundgurten wieder hochgeschlagen


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2010)

Ja. Willst du sowas für dieses Jahr im Pälzer Wald anleiern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (7. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen?



Du am Sonntag im Internet...


----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2010)

aju schrieb:


> Du am Sonntag im Internet...



Bei Zimbo um die Ecke gibts doch dieses schicke Internet-Cafe.


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2010)

Ja, da ist ein kleiner türkischer Kommunikationsladen, da war ich sogar schon.
Aber seit gestern bin ich auch außerhalb des Büros Internetznutzer...

@Smubob:
In Lambrecht steht schon ewig ne Halle frei - wer hat Bock zu investieren?


----------



## eL (7. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> .
> Aber seit gestern bin ich auch außerhalb des Büros Internetz




oh my god

zimbe wie kommt das denn?
hat ludwigshafen jetzt elektrischen strom bekommen?


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2010)

Ja, und morgen wollen sie unser Haus an das Trinkwassersystem hängen...


----------



## eL (7. Februar 2010)

ist das denn nötig bei dem derzeitigen niederschlag?

oder hast du die installationspläne nun endlich fertig und willst wissen ob du richtig gemalt hast ;-))


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> In Lambrecht steht schon ewig ne Halle frei - wer hat Bock zu investieren?


Achso, ich dachte, du wolltest einen Odd-Couple-Video-Contest am Haardtrand ausrufen  Könnte mit CC-lern und DHern auch ne durchaus witzige Sache sein 

Indoor in DIESEM Stil wäre gerade beim aktuellen Trailzustand genial, aber das ist VERDAMMT viel Arbeit, selbst wenn man eine Halle kostenfrei zur Verfügung hätte. So Holz-Gebalstel ist da leider nicht ganz so einfach zu händeln wie "Dreck". Vielleicht hat Armin ja Ambitionen, sich ein Denkmal zu setzen?


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2010)

Dreck in der Halle? Nö.
Betonieren ist kein Hexenwerk, nur die runden Oberflächen wären eine Herausforderung...
Natürlich wäre so eine Halle ein Haufen Arbeit, sowas kann nur entstehen, wenn hinterher Geld damit verdient werden kann.
In diesem Land leider sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dreck in der Halle? Nö.
> Betonieren ist kein Hexenwerk, nur die runden Oberflächen wären eine Herausforderung...


Gott bewahre! Dreck in der Halle ist Mist. Ich meinte nur die flexible Verarbeitung wäre bei Holz oder gar Beton (fände ich nicht so prickelnd) nicht gegeben, was das Ganze planungstechnisch anspruchsvoller macht. Aber wie du schreibst - ohne kommerziellen Hintergrund kann man sowas vergessen.


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Februar 2010)

Betonieren ist doch nix... was ist wenn der Sprung sich dann nicht so fahren lässt wie in der Zeichnung steht?  Nimmste dann den Presslufthammer und fängst von vorne an? Holz ist da schon ne Ecke einfacher zu verarbeiten. Bei größeren komplexeren Gebilden wird dann aus 20er oder 30er 4-Kantprofilen eine Unterkonstruktion geschweißt. Auf jeden Fall viel Arbeit, aber wenn man sich die macht, dann sollte es eben auch vernünftig gemacht werden damit man am Ende lange Spass dran haben kann und bei einer eventuellen Auflösung der Halle vielleicht auch noch den ein oder anderen Sprung verkaufen kann.
Wegen der Halle musst du mal den Frank ansprechen, der hatte mir mal sowas vorgeschwärmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ja noch keinen Plan gezeichnet...
In Ray's Indoor-Park gibt's einen Biker-X aus Beton, auf Doubles haben die da wohl verzichtet.
Ansonsten isses natürlich sinnvoller, Sprünge aus Holz zu bauen, wie in dieser Halle, oder in fast jedem Skatepark.
Ideen hätt ich ja schon, inklusive einer kurzen DH-Strecke, die in einem Turm auf dem Dach startet - aber das sind nur so Ideen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ideen hätt ich ja schon, inklusive einer kurzen DH-Strecke, die in einem Turm auf dem Dach startet - aber das sind nur so Ideen...


Klingt interessant!  Wenn du das in die Tat umsetzt, wird wohl nach dem Oscar auch der Nobelpreis fällig sein


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch keinen Plan gezeichnet...
> In Ray's Indoor-Park gibt's einen Biker-X aus Beton, auf Doubles haben die da wohl verzichtet.
> Ansonsten isses natürlich sinnvoller, Sprünge aus Holz zu bauen, wie in dieser Halle, oder in fast jedem Skatepark.
> Ideen hätt ich ja schon, inklusive einer kurzen DH-Strecke, die in einem Turm auf dem Dach startet - aber das sind nur so Ideen...


Bussinesplan erstellen und damit selbstständig machen!  Würde dir sicherlich gut reingehen...


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Februar 2010)

Bitte kneif mich mal jemand - auf Eurosport 2 läuft gerade ein "Stein Papier Schere" Turnier,
und das mit 2 Kommentatoren...
Jetzt besprechen die auch noch verschiedene Taktiken - geht's noch???


----------



## eL (8. Februar 2010)

meine güte iss das schräg
da wird ja die schiefeste ebene neidisch



iss eigentlich bald frühling?
ich muss unbedingt noch richtig fahren lernen vorm somma


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Februar 2010)

Vergiss es - dieses Jahr geht der Winter direkt in den Sommer über...


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2010)

Hmm, dann wird der Sommer aber noch mindestens bis Mitte April warten müssen, denn Anfang April will ich ne Woche Scheebrettern gehen


----------



## Zelle (9. Februar 2010)

Der *Früh*ling kommt dieses Jahr wie gewohnt früh. 

@eL: Wir müssen noch gemeinsam fahren üben ... nicht wieder vergessen!


----------



## eL (9. Februar 2010)

das meinte ich ja damit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (9. Februar 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Der *Früh*ling kommt dieses Jahr wie gewohnt früh.


zum einstimmen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihq8BXiwPjE&NR=1"]YouTube- 2 FuÃballtrainer unter sich - Teil 2[/ame]

oder auch:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnbHdA0ARc4"]YouTube- Fussballtrainer[/ame]


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Februar 2010)

ich komme mal aus meiner Versunkung hervor. 

Ich will irgendwann zwischen 13.03. - 05.04. nach Finale. Am besten ne ganze Woche (bei 820km Anreise, ists ja auch zu empfehlen nicht nur 2 Tage da zu bleiben).
Hat jemand Lust, interesse? Alternativen? 
Angeblich darf ich zu der Zeit wieder Biken. Ein neues Bike hab ich dann auch wieder.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute!
Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe! 

Ich habe mich auf chur.ch beworben um 5 Tage einen Bikepark bei Chur mitgestalten zu dürfen. Anreise, Unterkunft und Kost ist alles frei. Im Grunde eine super Sache.
Die Auswahl erfolgt mittels eines Votings auf der Tourismus-Homepage vom Chur. Ich liege bis jetzt garnicht schlecht. Falls ihr mir helfen möchtet wäre es klasse wenn ihr euch kurz anmelden würdet (Man braucht nur Name und eine gültige eMailadresse) und mich mit der Maximalpunktzahl beschenken würdet.
-> http://jobs.graubuenden.ch/index.php...xcommunity_pi6[page]=1
Name: Nico B.
Spam bekommt ihr keinen an diese angegeben eMailadresse...
Gruß und danke!

nico


----------



## Zelle (22. Februar 2010)

Meine Stimme hast Du. Und einigen Leuten musste ich gleich einen ganz schlechte Bewertung geben, bin froh dass Du in Deinem Text nicht so ein Stuss von Dir lässt. Sonst hätte ich Dich da mit meinen 100.000.000 Accounts fertig gemacht 

:döner:


----------



## Trail-Bremse (22. Februar 2010)

Meine Stimme hast du auch


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Februar 2010)

Dangeeee! 

@Zelle: Stuss lass ich hier zu genüge ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (22. Februar 2010)

Betonung lag mehr auf ...



> nicht *so ein* Stuss von Dir lässt


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Februar 2010)

Meine Stimme hattest du heute morgen schon - und Zelle's Idee hatte ich auch...


----------



## habbadu (22. Februar 2010)

...dito...


----------



## Zelle (22. Februar 2010)

Da ist unser mtb_professor ja gut im Rennen


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2010)

Dr. Downhill??


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Februar 2010)

Nee, Dipl.-Ing. FR.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2010)

Hehe,... richtig. Nicht Dipl.-Ing. (TU) sondern Dipl.-Ing. (FR)


----------



## eL (23. Februar 2010)

FR = friehrait?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Februar 2010)

FR = ferdisches Ritzel


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2010)

Apropos freches Ritzel: Heute habe ich eine AWPlerin heimlich auf einem Rennrad trainierend gesehen. Das gibt einige Minuspunke auf dem Aintiwinterpokalkonto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2010)

Sie hat dich aber nordisch gehen sehen! Was hab ich gelacht... -was das erst Minuspunkte gibt, hehe.


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2010)

Ich saß nur in Laufschuhen auf einer Parkbank und habe Tauben vergiftet.


----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOqsfPrsFRU"]YouTube- Georg Kreisler - Taubenvergiften[/ame]


__ alt aber sowas von bezahlt!


----------



## eL (23. Februar 2010)

das ist bitter

jetz ist der letzte halbe sympathiepunkt och noch futsch


----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2010)

Seit wann gips... "sympathiepunkte"?


----------



## eL (23. Februar 2010)

naja jetz nu nich mehr


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich aber froh!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn man jetzt anfangen würde zu kombinieren..... Woher weiß Flugtier das unser weibliche AWP`lerin mit dem RR unterwegs war. UND das das Zelltier Tauben vergiftete.


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2010)

Und noch einer der ins Spiel kommt: Woher weiß der Wolfman, dass es ausgerechnet Zena war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2010)

Naja,... bei den weiblichen AWPlern wird die Auswahl ja recht schnell begrenzt...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Februar 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und noch einer der ins Spiel kommt: Woher weiß der Wolfman, dass es ausgerechnet Zena war?



Jetzt hast du dich geoutet  Sprach nur von einer weiblichen AWP`lerin. Und das hast du selbst oben erwähnt.


----------



## eL (24. Februar 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und noch einer der ins Spiel kommt: Woher weiß der Wolfman, dass es ausgerechnet Zena war?




eben eben
gibt doch einige fußglatzen bei den awp


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2010)

Im Tiefschlaf habe ich heute Morgen von Dir Zena gelesen, Du hast bestimmt Edith wieder rangelassen! Ansonsten könnte es ja auch eine andere AWPlerin gewesen sein, z. B. Nico.


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2010)

Mmmhhh...


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2010)

Schmollst Du nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube am Wochenende sollten wir einen Radkreis bilden und darüber reden  ooooommmmmmmm


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Februar 2010)

Hör blos auf, sonst sehen wir dich zukünftig nicht beim Biken, sondern beim Bäume umarmen...


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ich glaube am Wochenende sollten wir einen Radkreis bilden und darüber reden  ooooommmmmmmm


LOOOOL!! Radkreis! Geile Idee! 
Wir sitzen hier im Büro bei offenem Fenster! Ich glaube langsam kommt der Frühling!  (Und bevor einer mosert... NEIN! Wir haben nicht die Heizung an!)


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2010)

Bäume umarmen? Sowas gab es doch schon. Ich habe ein Bild vor Augen in dem Geflügel(Rost) um einen Baum gewickelt ist.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich war eher der Baum um ihn gewickelt...


----------



## eL (24. Februar 2010)

sein bezug zu holz isch scho argh


----------



## Romarius (24. Februar 2010)

so langsam bekomm ich Angst um meinen Ski (,der in seiner Obhut weilt)


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> so langsam bekomm ich Angst um meinen Ski (,der in seiner Obhut weilt)



"Mädchen" is ein Kompliment für dich.


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Eigentlich war eher der Baum um ihn gewickelt...



Bei dem Gesichtsausdruck könnte man auch meinen das sich da jemand erleichtert; damit meine ich nicht den Baum. Tipp von mir: Ein bisschen Abstand halten.


----------



## plastikengel (1. März 2010)

sagt mal jungs und mädels - wie wär es denn mit ner "frühlingstour" am 20. oder 21.? hat wer lust?
bin zufällig in der gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (2. März 2010)

Wir sind sowieso unterwegs - kannst gerne mit fahren.
Allerdings würd ich da nicht unbedingt ein großes Fass aufmachen,
wie z.B. bei der Nikolaustour...


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Allerdings würd ich da nicht unbedingt ein großes Fass aufmachen,
> wie z.B. bei der Nikolaustour...


Jenau... am Ende fährt dann jemand wieder irgendwo anders lang und sprengt damit die ganze Gruppe...


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jenau... am Ende fährt dann jemand wieder irgendwo anders lang und sprengt damit die ganze Gruppe...



Jawoll, hau mal ordentlich auf dem Tisch. 

Die Schäflein müssen schön zusammenbleiben, nicht dass da noch eins ne eigne Meinung entwickelt und alles durcheinanderwirbelt. 







Ordnung ist ja bekanntlich das halbe Leben.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Jawoll, hau mal ordentlich auf dem Tisch.
> 
> Die Schäflein müssen schön zusammenbleiben, nicht dass da noch eins ne eigne Meinung entwickelt und alles durcheinanderwirbelt.
> 
> ...


Dann sollen diejenigen eben nicht auf einer Tour mit hoher Teilnehmerzahl auftauchen sondern für sich alleine fahren wenn sie eh wo anders lang fahren wollen...


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Dann sollen diejenigen eben nicht auf einer Tour mit hoher Teilnehmerzahl auftauchen sondern für sich alleine fahren wenn sie eh wo anders lang fahren wollen...



Sag ich doch. 

Eigne Meinungsbildung ist schei$$e, immer schön der Herde hinterher, so kommt man sicher und unbeschadet durchs Leben. 

Hatte nie was andres behauptet.


----------



## Zelle (3. März 2010)

Verwechselt ihr Schafe mit Lemmingen?


----------



## Houschter (3. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Verwechselt ihr Schafe mit Lemmingen?



Und selbst da beschei$$t einer!


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2010)

Stimmt hatte ich verwechselt, Schafe sind ja die blöden Viecher, die immer versuchen auszubrechen und von bösen Hunden zurückgepfiffen werden müssen, sozusagen also richtige blöde Rebellen. 

Die Lemminge machens hingegen richtig:






Danke an Zelle für den Hinweis.


----------



## el Zimbo (3. März 2010)

Was ist das - ein Anlagenberater und seine Kunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (3. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Was ist das - ein Anlagenberater und seine Kunden?



wenn der anlagenberater rechzeitig stoppt und die kunden schon mal vor gehen lässt, dann vielleicht! 
wäre interessant zu erfahren, wo anlagenberater ihr geld anlegen, bestimmt nicht bei dem müll, den die dem kunden andrehen....


----------



## el Zimbo (3. März 2010)

Würd mich auch wundern, wenn ein Ford-Händler selbst Ford fährt, und nicht mit dem Zug heim... 

PS:
Jetzt hab ich's - das ist Guido Schwesterwelle und die FDP-Wähler


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich's - das ist Guido Schwesterwelle und *die FDP-Wähler *



Ich glaub die wussten, im Gegensatz zu allen Anderen, was ihnen blüht.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Würd mich auch wundern, wenn ein Ford-Händler selbst Ford fährt, und nicht mit dem Zug heim...



ich oute mich: ich fahre ford! 

(und bin schei$$e nochmal zufrieden!)


----------



## el Zimbo (3. März 2010)

Mag sein, dass die neuen Modelle besser sind, als mein Ex-Escort...


----------



## Romarius (3. März 2010)

der Fordfahrer ist hier inside:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5DdmB3Gvds"]YouTube- Bluebird in Courmayeur[/ame]

(filmerisch natürlich nix, aber eine nette visuelle Erinnerung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. März 2010)

Der alte Mann ist gut 
Letztes Jahr haben Flo, Claude, Dave und ich den selben Lift nach oben genommen gehabt. Schöne Gegend!


----------



## lomo (3. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Und selbst da beschei$$t einer!



Bestimmt ein Politiker!


----------



## mtb_nico (4. März 2010)

Na super... heute hat sich jemand aus Chur bei der Flowtrailgeschichte eingetragen und direkt 5,0 Punkt. Wie geht das denn bitte?
-> http://jobs.graubuenden.ch/index.php?id=363&L=0&tx_pxcommunity_pi6[page]=1


----------



## Tobsn (4. März 2010)

Hab jetzt auch für Dich und gegen die anderen gestimmt.
Schreib doch auch mal im PWV-Board, die dürften ja auch Interesse daran haben.
Ein Störenfried auf zwei Rädern weniger im Pfälzerwald.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Na super... heute hat sich jemand aus Chur bei der Flowtrailgeschichte eingetragen und direkt 5,0 Punkt. Wie geht das denn bitte?
> -> http://jobs.graubuenden.ch/index.php?id=363&L=0&tx_pxcommunity_pi6[page]=1



Deine Karriere neigt sich dem Ende zu


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. März 2010)

in der Wertung liegst du noch vorne, oder hab ich mich verschaut


----------



## mtb_nico (4. März 2010)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> in der Wertung liegst du noch vorne, oder hab ich mich verschaut


Ja, liege ich...
Ich blicks auch nicht so ganz. Inzwischen ist er schon wieder deutlich schlechter. Anscheinend verrechnet das System die Wertungen der einzelenen Personen nicht mit der Gesamtanzahl der abgegeben Wertungen. Daher hat jemand der neu hinzugefügt wurde und sich selbst 5,0 Punkte gegeben hat auch direkt 5,0 Punkte. Strange... So kann mann sich auch erst kurz vor Schluss eintragen und von ein Paar Kollegen 5 Punkte geben lassen um zu gewinnen. Allerdings habe ich auch schon irgendwo auf der Page gelesen das die finale Auswahl durch das Tourismusgedöns von Chur geschiet. Man darf also gespannt sein was da geht...

Danke an alle die für mich gevotet haben. Noch ist ja ein bisschen Zeit bis zur Auswahl. Bis dahin werde ich euch ab und an noch mal ein bisschen damit nerven! 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Romarius (4. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bis dahin werde ich euch ab und an noch mal ein bisschen (...) nerven!


ach, du doch nicht!


----------



## easymtbiker (4. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass die neuen Modelle besser sind, als mein Ex-Escort...


oje, ist das alles heutzutage friedlich.... vor ein paar jahren hätten wir uns jetzt 5 seiten lang über "ford- pro&contra" gefetzt.... 
der einzige, der hier noch biss hat, ist tobsn! er will mir backpfeifen verpassen. warum?  vermutlich zun viel frust, da er in 2 wochen schon wieder nach la palma zum mtb fahren muss..... verständlich....

@romarius: geiles video! (ich bin aber nur kurz und sehr zaghaft zu sehen....) lev, ward ihr da wirklich oben? kann man da im sommer überhaupt biken? sah alles so aus, als ob da der schnee niemals wegschmilzt....


was anderes: was macht die samstags- fraktion? wetter soll ja gerade zum sa morgen hin bescheiden werden. ich werde am sa morgen zuhause rausgeschmissen und muss wohl mitfahren.... (und den frosch endlich mal einweihen   ). wagt sich noch jemand auf die trails? treffpunkt? 11h?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2010)

Samstag gibt es vereinzelt Schnee - nicht dass ich nicht genug davon gehabt hätte,
aber lieber als Regen isses mir.
Und Sonntag wird bestimmt sonnig - ein schönes Bikewochenende steht uns bevor. Amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. März 2010)

Wenn alles wirklich perfekt läuft bin ich Sonntag wieder auf dem Trail! :


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. März 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wenn alles wirklich perfekt läuft bin ich Sonntag wieder auf dem Trail! :



Oh wehhhh, die Trails haben ihn wieder  Wie sieht denn dein fahrbarer Untersatz aus?


----------



## Bumble (5. März 2010)

Der Tick wandert doch neuerdings.


----------



## Levty (6. März 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> lev, ward ihr da wirklich oben? kann man da im sommer überhaupt biken? sah alles so aus, als ob da der schnee niemals wegschmilzt....


Das haben Gletscher so an sich, Maddin.

Aber vielerorts konnte man doch Gestein unter den Reifen begrüßen.


----------



## strandi (6. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Was ist das - ein Anlagenberater und seine Kunden?



Schnauze


----------



## Bumble (6. März 2010)

strandi schrieb:


> Schnauze



Ich habs geahnt dass wir dich damit aus deiner Gruft locken.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Oh wehhhh, die Trails haben ihn wieder  Wie sieht denn dein fahrbarer Untersatz aus?


Ja.. Bremsen sind heute gekommen, bike ist Komplett! 
Aber bei dem Wetter riskiere ich lieber noch nichts. 
Ich bau es heut Nacht komplett auf und morgen wird ein wenig Fahrtechnik auf der Straße gemacht. 

Und ja, Wandern ist nächsten Samstag wieder angesagt.


----------



## strandi (6. März 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich habs geahnt dass wir dich damit aus deiner Gruft locken.



Wo ist denn da die Wiedersehensfreude


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2010)

strandi schrieb:


> Schnauze



Ach! Die alt Fastnacht... 
Alles klar im Staate Dänemark?

Und Tick - jetzt verrat's doch endlich, oder sind schon Bilder in der Schlachtplatte???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ach! Die alt Fastnacht...
> Alles klar im Staate Dänemark?
> 
> Und Tick - jetzt verrat's doch endlich, oder sind schon Bilder in der Schlachtplatte???


Nenene.... Morgen gibts Bilder vom Fertigen Bike ohne Aufkleber, nächstes WE mit Aufklebern und Live in Action (Sonntag Nachmittag)! 
Samstag ist ja Wandern angesagt. Wolfsburg - Weinbiet.


----------



## strandi (6. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ach! Die alt Fastnacht...
> Alles klar im Staate Dänemark?



na klar 
und selber?


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2010)

@Tick: Na da bin ich mal gespannt, vielleicht trifft man sich sogar schon am Samstag im Wald.

@StrandiNATOR: Die Sonne scheint mir aus dem A****...


----------



## Radde (6. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint mir aus dem A****...



Der Spruch kommt gut wenn man mangels Beleuchtung vom Mann in grün (oder blau)
angehalten wird!


----------



## easymtbiker (6. März 2010)

der kleine martin hätte gerne morgen eine mfg für eine fr tour im pfälzerwald. bitte um mitteilung von treffpunkt/-zeit. merci!


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2010)

You've got mail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (8. März 2010)

*Ich wünsche Zena und Nico alles Gute zum heutigen für euch besonderen Tag.*


----------



## Zelle (8. März 2010)

*Das-Tick natürlich auch *


----------



## eL (8. März 2010)

Herzlich glühstrumf ihr alternden Menschen


----------



## Zelle (8. März 2010)

Mensch eL, nicht älter ... heute ist doch Weltfrauentag. Sowas musst Du als DDRler doch wissen. Bei uns gab's heute jedenfalls von der DDR-Seite für jede Frau eine rote Rose.


----------



## mtb_nico (8. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> ...Weltfrauentag.


Ahja... klar... dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix... hat aber nix mit Zena zu tun, die ist nämlich cool!


----------



## eL (8. März 2010)

hamma den völlich überbewerteten schai§§endreck nich mit dem mauerfall abjeschafft?

aber hast ja recht... 10a wird ja wieder irjendwann im somma nen stück älter.

wie konnt ich nur so verpeilen

ick glob der fieberwahn jet los


----------



## Zelle (8. März 2010)

Du musst einfach mal ein Fahrtechniktraining machen, denn wird's auch mit dem Denken wieder besser. Da wird einfach alles traniert. Auch solche Muskeln, die Du noch nie benutzt hast


----------



## el Zimbo (8. März 2010)

el schrieb:


> ...nen stück älter.



Aaaaaaaaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## Flugrost (8. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaahhh!!!!



nen großes stück gefühlskino hier im forum


----------



## Bumble (9. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Ich wünsche Zena und Nico alles Gute zum heutigen für euch besonderen Tag.*



Zum Glück kam der Spruch von dir, bei mir wär jetzt wieder ordentlich was los gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Zum Glück kam der Spruch von dir, bei mir wär jetzt wieder ordentlich was los gewesen.



noch nen stück gefühlskino?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Ich wünsche Zena und Nico alles Gute zum heutigen für euch besonderen Tag.*



Wieso??? Heiraten die Beide  Dann auch viel Gefühlsschmerz von mir, wenn auch verspätet.


----------



## Zelle (9. März 2010)

Auch wenn ein kleines bisschen Sasdist in mir steckt, so sehr wollte ich Zena dann doch nicht quälen


----------



## mtb_nico (9. März 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wieso??? Heiraten die Beide  Dann auch viel Gefühlsschmerz von mir, wenn auch verspätet.


 Eure Phantasie ist echt grenzenlos!



Zelle schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein kleines bisschen Sasdist in mir steckt, so sehr wollte ich Zena dann doch nicht quälen


Wer dich kennt braucht echt keine Feinde mehr... Wegen der Anzeige haste aber noch was gut bei mir... Stehst nun quasi auf Stufe 1... Also versau es nicht. Dann kommst du iiiiirgendwann vielleicht auch mal auf Stufe 2...


----------



## easymtbiker (9. März 2010)

können carbon- sattelstützen eigentlich flugrost bekommen?

grosses gefühlskino ist übrigens, wenn 11h tourstart beschlossen wurde, ein teilnehmer aber meint, dann erst mit fahrrad- bastelleien beginnen zu müssen und alle 20min in der käklte auf ihn warten dürfen!


----------



## Zelle (9. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wer dich kennt braucht echt keine Feinde mehr... Wegen der Anzeige haste aber noch was gut bei mir... Stehst nun quasi auf Stufe 1... Also versau es nicht. Dann kommst du iiiiirgendwann vielleicht auch mal auf Stufe 2...




Wegen der Anzeige biste mir nichts schuldig. Wenn überhaupt, dann dem Drachen. Also stell mir ruhig wieder *vor *die erste Stufe, ich kann damit um!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. März 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> können carbon- sattelstützen eigentlich flugrost bekommen?


Wenn man das Rad neben einem alten Corsa/Kadett/... parkt mit Sicherheit!


----------



## easymtbiker (9. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn man das Rad neben einem alten Corsa/Kadett/... parkt mit Sicherheit!



nein, es stand in einem ehemaligen bunnymobil.... war n fiat oder so....


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. März 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> .... fiat ....


Mindestens genauso schlimm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (9. März 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> war n fiat oder so....



Ne Zitrone!


----------



## Levty (9. März 2010)

Bä. Franzos'.


----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Bä. Franzos'.



danke. das ist ein cleverer beitrag. du hast bestimmt studiert


----------



## Don Stefano (9. März 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> grosses gefühlskino ist übrigens, wenn 11h tourstart beschlossen wurde, ein teilnehmer aber meint, dann erst mit fahrrad- bastelleien beginnen zu müssen und alle 20min in der käklte auf ihn warten dürfen!


Kannst du sowas nicht persönlich klären?

Ich kenne solche Situationen aus beiden Perspektiven und finde, wenn man das nicht abkann ...

.. gehört zu einer Gruppe einfach dazu.


----------



## easymtbiker (9. März 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Kannst du sowas nicht persönlich klären?



wie meinst du das? hätte ich ihn vor ort verprügeln sollen?  

ansonsten solltest du dir mal über die aussagekraft von dem hier >>>  <<< bewusst werden!


----------



## eL (9. März 2010)

zimbo wenn du nicht petzt!!!
10a hat doch kein weltnetz mehr!! das muss man doch ma ausnutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2010)

`türlich hat se Weltnetz


----------



## Levty (9. März 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> danke. das ist ein cleverer beitrag. du hast bestimmt studiert



Jedem Franzos' einen Stoß. 

*duckunweg


----------



## eL (9. März 2010)

verdammt


----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Jedem Franzos' einen StoÃ.



âJeder Schuss ein Russ"?
auch duck undganzschnellweg


----------



## mtb_nico (10. März 2010)

Oh man... lasst mal die alten Kamellen wie die Dolchstoßlegende endlich Geschichte sein!
Ich mach dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder Urlaub in Frankreich... aber nur auf Ketten... 

*duck_und_noch_schneller_weg*


----------



## easymtbiker (10. März 2010)

tjaja unsere eher weniger glorreiche vergangenheit.... ich finde es ok, das aus dem kriegslüsternen deutschland n ziemlich pazifistisches geworden ist.  vor hundert jahren nahm man millionen tote soldaten in kauf, vor 5 jahren wollte man wegen dem ersten toten soldaten den ganzen afganistan- einsatz absagen


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2010)

Naja, vor hundert Jahren hat man ja auch für das eigene Land gekämpft (nicht dass ich das gut heiße).
Und heute dürfen wir den Mist glatt bügeln, den die werte Weltpolizei anrichtet.
Oder glaubt hier jemand, dass wir nen Krieg in Afghanistan angefangen hätten,
weil ein paar Terroristen zwei Bankgebäude in Frankfurt gesprengt haben?
Zum Glück war der olle Cowboy weg vom Fenster, bevor ihn die Waffenindustrie noch zu nem richtigen
Weltkrieg anstiften konnte...

@Flugrost:
Lev ist Ukrainer...

@eL:
es heißt "mach mir ma nen Kaffee" aber nicht "du bist nen Stück älter geworden"


----------



## mtb_nico (10. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zum Glück war der olle Cowboy weg vom Fenster, bevor ihn die Waffenindustrie noch zu nem richtigen
> Weltkrieg anstiften konnte...


Zum Thema Rüstungsindustrie kenne ich mich zufällig ein bisschen aus.  Sei dir mal nicht so sicher, dass die Gefahr gebannt ist.
-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Militärisch-industrieller_Komplex


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2010)

Gebannt ist sie nicht, aber Obama hat jedenfalls mehr Hirn als der alte Fuzzi.
Natürlich sind Politiker immer von der Industrie im allgemeinen abhängig.
Schöne neue Welt...


----------



## Levty (10. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich mach dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder Urlaub in Frankreich... aber nur auf Ketten...
> 
> *duck_und_noch_schneller_weg*


Ja, aber mach keinen Fehler wie der Enkel hier:

Großvater sorgt sich um seinen Enkel, der inzwischen 18 ist, aber nie das Haus verlässt, weil er ständig vor dem PC sitzt.

Eines Tages spricht ihn der Großvater an: "Weißt du, was ich in deinem Alter getan habe?"

"Ne, was denn?"

"Wir sind nach Paris ins Moulin Rouge
gefahren, haben gefressen, gesoffen, haben
den Weibern an den Titten rumgespielt,
haben dem Barmann an die Theke gepisst
und sind ohne zu zahlen gegangen."

Dem Enkel scheint diese Vorstellung zu
gefallen, nicht nur das, nein sie lässt ihn
nicht mehr los, also entscheidet er sich
dasselbe zu tun . . . . .

Inzwischen sind zwei Wochen vergangen
und der Großvater kommt wieder zu
Besuch. Da sieht er seinen Enkel komplett
eingegipst und nur noch mit der Hälfte
seiner Zähne.

"Mein Gott was ist mit Dir passiert?"

"Tja Großvater. Wir sind nach Paris ins
Moulin Rouge gefahren, haben gefressen,
gesoffen, den Weibern an den Titten
rumgespielt, haben dem Barmann an die
Theke gepisst und wollten ohne zu zahlen
gehen. Da haben sie uns voll vertrimmt!"

Fragt der Großvater:
"Mit wem wart ihr denn da?"

"Mit der TUI!"

"Hmh, ja", brummt der Großvater,
"das war der Fehler!"

"Warum, mit wem warst denn Du da?"

"Mit der Wehrmacht !"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. März 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> "Mit der Wehrmacht !"



Im Original heißt es aber mit der Waffen SS


----------



## mtb_nico (10. März 2010)

Ach Wolfman, das ist schon okay so... keine Sau in Deutschland kennt ja den Unterschied zwischen Waffen SS und normaler SS. Der Witz wird auch so verstanden...


----------



## Zelle (10. März 2010)

Sind die einen die Guten und die anderen die Bösen?


----------



## Radde (10. März 2010)

Die TUI scheint auf jeden Fall mal zu den bösen zu gehören!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ach Wolfman, das ist schon okay so... keine Sau in Deutschland kennt ja den Unterschied zwischen Waffen SS und normaler SS. Der Witz wird auch so verstanden...



Da haben wir das Problem, jeder kennt world of Warcraft aber niemand unsere Geschichte. Aber noch viel wichtiger. Hat sich mal jemand mit dem Wetter für`s WE beschäftigt? Ich sags hier besser nichts.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2010)

Na so schlimm sieht's jetzt auch nicht aus - minimaler Niederschlag unter 1mm/m² für Samstag,
Sonntag kein Niederschlag, dafür Wolken und bis zu kuschelig-warmen +7° Celsius.
(aber es ist ja erst Mittwoch)

Da mach ich mir mehr Sorgen über Eis und Matsch auf den Trails...


----------



## mtb_nico (10. März 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hat sich mal jemand mit dem Wetter für`s WE beschäftigt? Ich sags hier besser nichts.


Kein Problem... eben habe ich meine Mundharmonika an der Packstation abgeholt! Mega deluxe!  Irgendwann spiel ich euch was vor!


----------



## Romarius (10. März 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> sich mal jemand mit dem Wetter für`s WE beschäftigt? Ich sags hier besser nichts.



ja, ichichich.  

kommt aber wieder nicht so wirklich viel. 50-70cm in 3-4 tagen im nordstau. da wird die sau aber auch nicht wirklich fett von.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2010)

@Nico:
Wenn ich die Gitarre noch mitbring, können wir nen Liederabend machen... 

@Romarius:
Das muss genügen - Hauptsache bei uns kommt nicht mehr viel von dem weißen Zeux runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (10. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Nico:
> Wenn ich die Gitarre noch mitbring, können wir nen Liederabend machen...


Hehe... lass mich noch mal ein bisschen üben. Vielleicht dann beim Houschter...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. März 2010)

Und wer singt dazu??? ZENA


----------



## easymtbiker (10. März 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und wer singt dazu??? ZENA



warum? mir ist zu ohren gekommen, das ein  gewisser herr flugrösti einst vorsinger bei den kastelruther domspatzen war! 

also: nico mit maulharmonika, zimbo an der klampfe, röstis lerchengesang, parallel dazu erzählt uns wolfman alte geschichten aus der waffel-ss ?  das wär doch was!


@romarius: du musst nach norditalien, siehe hier:

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,682731,00.html

keine lifte, dafür 50cm pauder!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (10. März 2010)

@easy: Gute Idee! Will mir schon seit einiger Zeit ein Waffeleisen kaufen...


----------



## eL (10. März 2010)

najut denn eben kaffee

mit mülch büdde.


zum wedda
in kroatien spanien italien sizilien und soja auf malle sieht es überhaupt nich jut aus.
allet zujescheit oder vollschlammlawient.

da sitzen wir hier noch uff de sonnenseite.


----------



## Zelle (10. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @easy: Gute Idee! Will mir schon seit einiger Zeit ein Waffeleisen kaufen...



Tu's doch einfach endlich mal! Aber bitte gleich den passenden Nabendynamo dazubestellen, damit die Verpfelgung während der Touren nicht ins Stocken gerät. Das wird ein Spaß, wenn Du schlecht landest und mit Deinem Kopf im Waffeleisen landest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (10. März 2010)

Noch besser wäre natürlich ein Dönereisen


----------



## mtb_nico (10. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Noch besser wäre natürlich ein Dönereisen


Mmhh... und in meiner "neuen" Schüssel von der alten Schule, die ich mit Lenkerhalterung am selbigen festgetüddelt habe, werde ich ausreichend Soze mitbringen!


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Flugrost:
> Lev ist Ukrainer...


Na und?


easymtbiker schrieb:


> warum? mir ist zu ohren gekommen, das ein  gewisser herr flugrösti einst vorsinger bei den kastelruther domspatzen war!


Och Maddin, keine Ahnung wo Du dich so rumtreibst... Das Schlagerforum scheint kein guter Platz für Dich...

Du willst meine glockenklare Stimme hören? Gerne! Laut! Seit meinem fünften Vorsingen dort hört man von den Spastelruther Domkatzen auch nix mehr - Du hast drei Minuten, nochmal drüber nach zu denken.


----------



## Romarius (10. März 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @romarius: du musst nach norditalien, siehe hier:
> http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,682731,00.html
> keine lifte, dafür 50cm pauder!!!



oh, da hats schon lifte. nur ungefährt hundert millionen carabinieris die dich beim verlassen der piste gleich dem polizeichef vorführen. immerhin gratis übernachtung 
slowenien wird auch gut was abbekommen, nur ists viel zu weit dahin, und die haben auch unter der baumgrenze ordentlich schneemangel derzeit da viel zu warm.

viel spass beim baikn auf jeden fall. ich werd wohl erst in nem guten monat wieder einsteigen...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. März 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Aber noch viel wichtiger. Hat sich mal jemand mit dem Wetter für`s WE beschäftigt? Ich sags hier besser nichts.


Ja sehr sogar, ich hab mal im Klimaarchiv von Wetteronline gestöbert, da heisst es wie folgt:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Reiseplaner: Weinbiet/Pfalz*[/FONT]                
     [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Reisezeit : 13.03 - 20.03[/FONT]                [FONT=Arial,Helvetica] *statistischer Witterungsverlauf* [/FONT]                [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Die mittlere Witterung stellte sich für Weinbiet/Pfalz in der Vergangenheit folgendermaßen ein:
Die mittlere Tageshöchsttemperatur lag zwischen *  5°C* und * 12°C*. Nachts kühlte es sich auf * -1°C* bis *  6°C* ab. 
Im Mittel fiel im entsprechenden Zeitraum an *3 Tagen Niederschlag*. Pro Tag schien etwa *4 Stunden lang die Sonne*. Über Ihre Reisezeit gemittelt wehte ein *mäßiger Wind der Stärke 4 Bft*.  Diese Analyse beruht auf Beobachtungen der letzten 14 Jahre[/FONT]
sieht doch gar ned so schlecht aus oder?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. März 2010)

Sieht auf alle Fälle besser aus als vergangenes WE. Mein Rad will sich mal wieder bewegen.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2010)

Letztes Wochenende war super!
Nicht mehr als 20cm bestester Pulverschnee am Samstag,
immer noch guter Schnee und Sonne pur am Sonntag, Nomen est Omen.

Diese Woche sieht's nach grauem Tauwetter aus... 
Am Samstag schaumermal - evtl. bleib ich dann am Sonntag dahoam.


----------



## mtb_nico (11. März 2010)

Uff... das so viel gefallen ist hätte ich nun nicht gedacht... Wenn sich das wirklich bis Samstag hält und dann erst taut wirds ne Menge Prabbel geben. Vielleicht haben wir auch Glück und ein Großteil ist bereits windverfrachtet worden oder ist sublimiert...


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2010)

20cm war das Maximum, im Schnitt waren's so 10-12cm.
Ändert nix an der Tatsache, dass wir im ungünstigsten Fall auf Eis und Matsch treffen könnten.
Wenn die Südhänge bis Samstag schon frei sind, könnte man wieder eine Südhang-Tour machen.
Wenn nicht, dann isses vielleicht sogar besser, Südhänge zu meiden...


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2010)

Das wird man wohl erst kurzfristig sagen können. Derzeit ist es hier im Tal mit 3° noch nicht wirklich auf Tauwetter-Kurs und auch die 10° in der Sonne dürften bei den Lufttemperaturen nicht allzu wirkungsvoll sein, zumal es oben auf den Bergen noch 0° hat. Hier unten liegt auch an allen geschützten Flächen noch ein wenig Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> 20cm war das Maximum, im Schnitt waren's so 10-12cm.



hört sich an wie ne nutte kurz vorm ruhestand


----------



## Zelle (11. März 2010)




----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2010)

Umfang?


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2010)

gorillaz - plastic beach


----------



## Romarius (11. März 2010)

betrunken sein ist doch was schönes. man ist immer so ehrlich.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOvFqRaAYLY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Voll Besoffen - wird von Mutter gefilmt![/ame]
kennt den hier jemand?


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2010)

Meinst du, hier gibt jemand öffentlich zu, einen Karlsruher zu kennen?


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2010)

Welche Muddi filmt ihren Sohn drunk und stellts in die Röhre? 

Das riecht förmlich nach extended Erziehungsmaßname alternativ zum Bootcamp. Wenns hilft, ...


----------



## strandi (12. März 2010)

Der hat doch nicht nur zu viel getrunken!


----------



## Zelle (12. März 2010)

*Ihr hattet wohl alle recht:*



> [...] Manchmal, bzw. ziemlich häufig wird der Mensch aber krank. Oder er stellt fest, daß er nicht mehr sonderlich attraktiv ist. Das liegt an den Zellen. Es ist ja nicht so, daß sie der Meinung wären etwas sinnvolleres zu tun zu haben. Nein, die sitzen faul herum und schmarotzen sich ihr Leben lang beim Menschen durch. *Das liegt daran, daß Zellen kein Gehirn haben. Deswegen sind sie strunzdumm* (...)


Quelle: http://de.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Zelle_%28Biologie%29

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2010)




----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. März 2010)

Martin du alter Seerosengießer.  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.  Bis zur nächsten Tour ohne Wartezeiten im Kalten.


----------



## Flugrost (17. März 2010)

Alles Gute, alter Sack!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. März 2010)

Wir können ja nen Termin ohne Flugroast machen... 

*Happy Birthday, alter Headbänger!*


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute Maddin


----------



## der-tick.de (17. März 2010)

Hat nicht Lev und Armin auch die Tage? 
Dann alles gute an Maddin! 

I WILL BE BACK!
Was geht denn am WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (17. März 2010)

*Von mir auch alles Gute!* 
​
@Tick: Berg rauf, Berg runter. Wo und was genau kann an einem Mittwoch noch gar nicht feststehen.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Von mir auch alles Gute!*
> ​
> @Tick: Berg rauf, Berg runter. Wo und was genau kann an einem Mittwoch noch gar nicht feststehen.



Ich bin doch so ungeduldig! 
Morgen gehts schonmal aufs Weinbiet, Federung einstellen!


*Übrigens Freitag ist in Annweiler Treffen der DIMB IG Pfalz! Ich bin dabei! *


----------



## easymtbiker (17. März 2010)

vielen dank, leute!  tja, die temperaturen steigen wieder in richtung 20° , sprich ich werde mich auch mal wieder aufs bike schwingen. ne "dem alter entsprechende" federung hab ich ja jetzt 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hat nicht Lev und Armin auch die Tage?


der kleine schreiner ist 3 tage jünger als ich  und lev hat eigentlich am 21.8. es sei denn, er hat jetzt ne 2. persönlichkeit entwickelt, die laut studivz übermorgen geburtstag hat.



Flugrost schrieb:


> Welche Muddi filmt ihren Sohn drunk und stellts in die Röhre?


oh, frag das nicht meine freundin, sonst stellt die auch noch entsprechende vids ins netz....

@strandi: für sprüche wie #203 muss ich mich fremdschämen! und trotzdem


----------



## der-tick.de (17. März 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> der kleine schreiner ist 3 tage jünger als ich  und lev hat eigentlich am 21.8. es sei denn, er hat jetzt ne 2. persönlichkeit entwickelt, die laut studivz übermorgen geburtstag hat.


Ich dachte er wäre schon immer eine Multiple Persönlichkeit gewesen?!


----------



## der-tick.de (18. März 2010)

*ICH BIN ZURÜCK!*
War heut auf dem Weibiet. Hab fast nix verlernt! 
Mal sehen wie lang es dauert bis jemand sagt, das ich eh nix konnte
Nur meine Hände und Oberarme sind noch nicht so richtig wieder Biketauglich. Morgen mal mit anderen Griffen probieren.


----------



## eL (18. März 2010)

och ick fand das de janz passabel unterwegs warst
nur die bikes waren immer völlig overdressed.

haste denn jetz watt passendes?


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2010)

DAS Zitat des Jahres, gesagt vom Nobelpreisträger für Medizin:
Drauzio Varella, brasilianischer Onkologe:

"In der heutigen Welt wird fuenfmal mehr in Medikamente fuer die maennliche Potenz und Silikon fuer Frauen investiert als fuer die Heilung von Alzheimerpatienten. Darausfolgernd haben wir in ein paar Jahren alte Frauen mit grossen Titten und alte Maenner mit hartem Penis, aber keiner von denen kann sich daran erinnern wozu das gut ist."


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2010)




----------



## Zelle (19. März 2010)

Dürkheim Soultrail Richtung Schlagbaum 

@Smubob: Willste hier nicht auch mal ein paar Stöckchen als Überquerung hinlegen?


----------



## der-tick.de (19. März 2010)

eL schrieb:


> och ick fand das de janz passabel unterwegs warst
> nur die bikes waren immer völlig overdressed.
> 
> haste denn jetz watt passendes?


Auf www.der-tick.de siehst du jetzt was ich habe! 
180mm Klasse. Ich weiß, jetzt hab ich definitiv ein zu leichtes Bike. <15kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. März 2010)

Tick du solltest mal deine Reifensituation überdenken. Willst du beim nächsten CC Rennen starten?


----------



## el Zimbo (19. März 2010)

Ich finde eher, er sollte sich das mit den Aufklebern nochmal überlegen... :kotz:
Sieht aus wie "the Tick and the furious".


----------



## der-tick.de (19. März 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Tick du solltest mal deine Reifensituation überdenken. Willst du beim nächsten CC Rennen starten?


Neee... Nur Marathon!
@Zimbo: Alles Geschmackssache!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dürkheim Soultrail Richtung Schlagbaum
> 
> @Smubob: Willste hier nicht auch mal ein paar Stöckchen als Überquerung hinlegen?


Dafür bräuchte ich aber viele Stöckchen! 









der-tick.de schrieb:


> Alles Geschmackssache!


...sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife 
Also die Aufkleber gehen mir auch nicht so gut rein, aber das Rad kann was, das kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. März 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Auf www.der-tick.de siehst du jetzt was ich habe!
> 180mm Klasse. Ich weiß, jetzt hab ich definitiv ein zu leichtes Bike. <15kg...


Welcome back alter!
Nettes Radel, Totem mit Fat Albert wirkt auf mich allerdings wie Ferrari mit Schubkarrenreifen 
Mit gleichem Grip gehts sicher etwas leichter, aber Hauptsache es gefällt dir


----------



## el Zimbo (19. März 2010)

@Tick:
Sorry, dass ich's nicht netter ausgedrückt hab, aber mir gefällt's halt nicht...

@Smu:
...dann fang schon mal an zu sammeln, und sag Bescheid wenn's fertig ist!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. März 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Totem mit Fat Albert wirkt auf mich allerdings wie Ferrari mit Schubkarrenreifen



Wohl eher Ferrari mit 145x13 Reifen  aber wenns schä macht.


----------



## Zelle (19. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dafür bräuchte ich aber viele Stöckchen!



Coole Sache, finde ich echt gut, dass Du das machst! Genug Holz liegt da ja. Freut mich, wenn's übermorgen fertig ist! 


Ät mtb_unterschicht_nico: Ist mein Rechner heute aus?

Ät Tick: Das Konzept stimmt: Auch die Felgen passen optisch zum Bike ... genau wie der Fahrer eben auch. Ich denke, Du hast alles richtig gemacht


----------



## der-tick.de (19. März 2010)

Also ehrlich gesagt haben die gestern echt gute Kurventraktion bewiesen! Und die Bergaufperformance gewinnt. 
Übrigens wiegt der Hinterreifen genauso viel wie ein Muddy Marry! 
Aber mal sehen wie lang die das mit machen, nach dem ersten Tag mit 3 Platten werde ich sicher wieder härteres drauf ziehen. 

@Berghammer: Du kennst sogar nen Arbeitskollegen von mir, Ulf Lapotnikoff! 
www.lapotnikoff.de
Hab dich übrigens mal verlinkt. 

So und jetzt die nächste Tour vorbereiten, nach dem Mittag gehts wieder los! Hohe Loog, Kalmit, Snake!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. März 2010)

Ät Tick. Schau mal das du die Bäume vor und hinter der Snake beseitigst, damit dort wieder freie Fahrt für freie Biker herrscht. Und mit den Platten. Bei Einem wird noch gewartet, dann must du schauen wie du nachkommst.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. März 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ät Tick. Schau mal das du die Bäume vor und hinter der Snake beseitigst, damit dort wieder freie Fahrt für freie Biker herrscht. Und mit den Platten. Bei Einem wird noch gewartet, dann must du schauen wie du nachkommst.


Hmmpf... Montag könnt ich anbieten, das ich nur zur Snake fahre und dann alles frei mache... Ich glaub ich brauch mal wieder nen Fichtenmoped!


----------



## mtb_nico (19. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ät mtb_unterschicht_nico: Ist mein Rechner heute aus?


Das kann ich bestätigen...


----------



## Don Stefano (19. März 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt haben die gestern echt gute Kurventraktion bewiesen! Und die Bergaufperformance gewinnt.
> Übrigens wiegt der Hinterreifen genauso viel wie ein Muddy Marry!


Der Vorderreifen ist viel wichtiger! Vor allem auf feuchten Steinen macht sich der FA gar nicht gut. Die Seitenführung ist bei trockenem Boden oder Schnee eigentlich ganz gut. Ich bin den im Winter auf dem HT gefahren. Für felsige S5-S6 Stellen (genau deine Welt ) ist der MM in der GG-Ausführung um Welten überlegen.



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aber mal sehen wie lang die das mit machen, nach dem ersten Tag mit 3 Platten werde ich sicher wieder härteres drauf ziehen.


Kommt immer auf den Luftdruck an. Bei über 2 Bar gibt's auch am HR  keine Durchschläge (grad beim Fully).


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ...Für felsige S5-S6 Stellen (genau deine Welt ) ...



Oh Gott! Hier in der Pfalz?


----------



## Don Stefano (19. März 2010)

Ich glaub der Claus hat den Smilie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. März 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Für felsige S5-S6 Stellen (genau deine Welt )


----------



## eL (19. März 2010)

die räder find ich recht nett aber irgendwie zu fragil für dich

solltest MP3 abschließen bei mavic

ansonsten muss ich mich dem vor mir gesagten anschließen. 

meine güte iss das ein torque? mann erkennt es ja unter den vielen klebern kaum.

beste grüße eL


----------



## Zelle (19. März 2010)

War früher schonmal in:


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2010)

Männergrill!


----------



## der-tick.de (19. März 2010)

eL schrieb:


> die räder find ich recht nett aber irgendwie zu fragil für dich
> 
> solltest MP3 abschließen bei mavic
> 
> ...


Die Felgen werden schon halten.
Für den Parkbetrieb hab ich nen Hope Pro 2 / Mavic EX 823 Laufradsatz. 

Und ja, es ist ein Torque FR... 
Von der anderen Seite siehts nicht ganz so heftig aus. 
Aber morgen kann das allgemein begafft werden. Wobei ich eh glaub das die Aufkleber nicht lang halten werden. 
Eloxal ist halt keine gute Grundlage!

War übrigens heut bei der Wiedergründung der IG-Pfalz der DIMB.


----------



## Houschter (19. März 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> War übrigens heut bei der Wiedergründung der IG-Pfalz der DIMB.



Auf die weitere Entwicklung darf man gespannt sein.


----------



## eL (20. März 2010)

ohha die proII iss aber für kleine mädchen

echte männer fahren die 823 auf ner BigUn

5loch scheiben und bremsen very britisch sind eh selbstverständlich

der Männergrill iss schon nich schlecht
gibts den auch in ner 5 achs variante? und natürlich solarstrombeheizt


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smu:
> ...dann fang schon mal an zu sammeln, und sag Bescheid wenn's fertig ist!





Zelle schrieb:


> Coole Sache, finde ich echt gut, dass Du das machst! Genug Holz liegt da ja. Freut mich, wenn's übermorgen fertig ist!


Ihr glaubt auch noch an den Osterhasi, was? 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aber mal sehen wie lang die das mit machen, nach dem ersten Tag mit 3 Platten werde ich sicher wieder härteres drauf ziehen.


Ob das unbedingt an an den Reifen liegt...?


----------



## Zelle (20. März 2010)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag alter Flugmann!*​







*Möge dieses gleichgesinnte Flügelrosttier Dich beschützen!*​


----------



## el Zimbo (20. März 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Armin!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (20. März 2010)

Von mich allet feine!


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2010)

allet jute alda Sack


----------



## Levty (20. März 2010)

Alles Gute, alte Hupe!


----------



## easymtbiker (20. März 2010)

Hey alter Schreiner! Du hast wieder Geburtstag! Zum 40. Mal! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute! 
Mann, bist du n alter Sack....     mit 30 oder 35 kann man noch behaupten, jung zu sein oder sich jung zu fühlen, aber 40 ist schon krass alt! Da helfen auch keine Ausreden mehr.... und kein Verstecken vor der Wahrheit:
40
*40*
*40*
*40*
40
*40*
*40*

Hier noch n Geburtstagsständchen für dich (Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Geburtstagskind sind rein zufällig...     )

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxYXcvGBibc"]YouTube- Voltaire - Happy Birthday (My Olde Friend) Music Video[/ame]





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt auch noch an den Osterhasi, was?


Nein. Aber an deine Schaffenskrafft!


----------



## Levty (20. März 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> Mann, bist du n alter Sack....     mit 30 oder 35 kann man noch behaupten, jung zu sein oder sich jung zu fühlen, aber 40 ist schon krass alt! Da helfen auch keine Ausreden mehr.... und kein Verstecken vor der Wahrheit:
> 40
> *40*
> *40*
> ...


Bei dir siehts nicht anders aus, du Schabracke!


----------



## Quente (20. März 2010)

Armin, Gesundheit und Glück im Schwabenalter.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. März 2010)

coole Signatur!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. März 2010)

Hi Armin,

alles Gute  auch von meiner Seite, du junger Hüpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (21. März 2010)

@flugdöner: auch von mir alles Gute zum runden Geburtstag! Noch gut 20 Jahre, dann hast das Rentenalter erreicht


----------



## Flugrost (21. März 2010)

Danke an Euch für die vielen Verwesungswünsche!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. März 2010)

Hallo Armin,

auch von mir alles gute zum Burzeltag, Du alter Sack  

Ich hoffe Du konntest deine Wünsche auch umsetzen. 

Gruß
stonelebs12


----------



## Optimizer (21. März 2010)

Dann von mir auch mal noch Alles Gute!!!


----------



## Romarius (24. März 2010)

jemand morgen Lust auf ne Runde zur Saisoneinleitung? 
die angefressenen Kilos müssen wieder runter! 

hab ganztags Zeit nur abends würd ich gern wieder in Mz sein (da ist ein Bergsteigen Vortrag im DAV-Haus, falls es wen interessiert.) irgendwo am Haardtrand und mit Bahnhof (z.b. Neustadt). 2 Hügel könnt ich schaffen


----------



## Zelle (24. März 2010)

> Saisoneinleitung



Was für eine Saison? Machen die Eiscafés wieder auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. März 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> jemand morgen Lust auf ne Runde zur Saisoneinleitung?
> die angefressenen Kilos müssen wieder runter!
> 
> hab ganztags Zeit nur abends würd ich gern wieder in Mz sein (da ist ein Bergsteigen Vortrag im DAV-Haus, falls es wen interessiert.) irgendwo am Haardtrand und mit Bahnhof (z.b. Neustadt). 2 Hügel könnt ich schaffen


13 Uhr NW HBF? 
2x Weinbiet + Snake!


----------



## der-tick.de (24. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Was für eine Saison? Machen die Eiscafés wieder auf?


Neee... Endlich wieder Wanderer auf dem Trail zum Umfahren.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. März 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 13 Uhr NW HBF?
> 2x Weinbiet + Snake!



Das kann jeder schreiben. Ist die Zufahrt zur Snake endlich freigeräumt?


----------



## der-tick.de (24. März 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Das kann jeder schreiben. Ist die Zufahrt zur Snake endlich freigeräumt?


Zufahrt ja... 
Hab ich Montag gemacht. 
Nur da wieder raus zu kommen gestaltet sich noch ein wenig schwieriger... Da hab ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit gehabt und nur die ersten 2-3 Bäumchen beschneiden können. 
Aber dafür steht ja schon ein Name auf dem Baum am Schluss, ich denk der wird bald von selbst weg sein.


*EDIT: VOn euch hat nicht zufällig jemand ne Kettensäge und Schnittschutzhose? Ist immer so ein Act mir das Zeugs auszuleihen... *


----------



## Zelle (24. März 2010)

> "Schneller, technischer und besser als je zuvor - Der Tick 2.0 ist auf dem Trail!"



Und wann trittst Du dafür mit Deiner rollenden Littfasssäule den Beweis an? Samstag?


----------



## Romarius (24. März 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 13 Uhr NW HBF?
> 2x Weinbiet + Snake!


12.30?, deal? brauche sicher was länger.  

kettensäge hätt ich. kommt aber immer so blöd im zug mit vollprotektion  daher nein.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und wann trittst Du dafür mit Deiner rollenden Littfasssäule den Beweis an? Samstag?


Morgen 12:30 Uhr ab NW HBF! 

@Romarius: Ja ist gebonngt... 12:30 Uhr...


----------



## der-tick.de (25. März 2010)

@Romnarius: Hast den Zug noch bekommen?

Snake flutschte ja super Heute... 
Und die Kurve Nr. 2 kommt auch beim nächsten mal!


----------



## Zelle (25. März 2010)

@Romnarius: Und ... Tick 2.0 beeindruckend?


----------



## Romarius (25. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> @Romnarius: Und ... Tick 2.0 beeindruckend?



woooohhaaaaa, sag ich da. unglaublich!
nicht zuletzt als windschatten-maschine für die letzten 8 engen Minuten zum Zug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. März 2010)

"Schneller, technischer und besser als je zuvor - Der Tick 2.0 ist auf dem Trail!"

Jetzt verstehe ich alles


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2010)

Da steht man morgens nichts ahnend am Treffpunkt zur Tour, da tÃ¶nt einem plÃ¶tzlich ein âTobsnâ entgegen.
Dass einen der AWP bis in den Urlaub verfolgt. 
Wieder eine reale Person einem Avatar zugeordnet.


----------



## mtb_nico (31. März 2010)

Des isse de Boooogie!


----------



## Flugrost (31. März 2010)

Riecht man doch.


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2010)

@Flügeldöhner,
hasu I- Mehl gemacht?

wenn ja, Dange 

bis denne.


----------



## Flugrost (31. März 2010)

Mehl is im Puff.


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2010)

Dange fers Gespresch Flügeldöhner


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da steht man morgens nichts ahnend am Treffpunkt zur Tour, da tönt einem plötzlich ein Tobsn entgegen.
> Dass einen der AWP bis in den Urlaub verfolgt.
> Wieder eine reale Person einem Avatar zugeordnet.



Big brother is wathing you.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Big brother is wathing you.


Den Ausdruck hatte ich noch gar nicht gekannt. Im Zusammenhang mit La Palma wäre eher "Big brother is bathing you." passend gewesen. Wenn man Flugrösti oder einen der zuständigen Foreningenieneure im Auge hat, könnte man auch an "Big brother ist lathing you." denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ...Im Zusammenhang mit La Palma wäre eher "Big brother is bathing you." passend gewesen...


Kann mich nicht erinnern Bogie im Wasser gesehn zu haben. 
Der hat sich eher in Bar nähe aufgehalten.


----------



## el Zimbo (1. April 2010)

So kennemern!


----------



## Bogie (1. April 2010)

Wasser?? Igitt...
In irgendeiner Form alkoholhaltig natürlich akzeptabel! Bier, Wein, Schnaps, egal!

Anbei ein "kleines" Biker-Stilleben






Schee war´s


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2010)

Wie Stabenberg, denk Du bist in Finale.


----------



## Zelle (1. April 2010)

Wie sieht's denn eigentlich am Karfreitag mit den Hütten aus? Haben die auf oder wird noch um Jesus getrauert (in meinem Falle für morgen speziell Kalmit)?

Grüße!


----------



## Bogie (1. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wie Stabenberg, denk Du bist in Finale.



Männer sind alles Weicheier!!!!! "Oh die Wettervorhersage sieht ja gar nicht gut aus, da soll´s ja regnen.... usw."
Wenn alle "Kumpels" absagen steht man plötzlich alleine da. Na dann fahre ich halt am Samstag noch nach Südtirol! In den Schnee??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2010)

..da reicht Graubünden.
Bitteschön: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/605655


----------



## der-tick.de (8. April 2010)

Was geht denn am Sonntag?

Samstag ist ab 12 Uhr ab NW Zentrum (Bitte kurz bei mir melden) ne DH'ler Runde. Also selbe Abfahrten wie sonst auch, aber sehr langsam rauf.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. April 2010)

Wird langsam mein eigener Fred hier, oder wie? 
Snake hat wieder 13 Spitzkehren....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. April 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wird langsam mein eigener Fred hier, oder wie?
> Snake hat wieder 13 Spitzkehren....



Und eine Treppe


----------



## el Zimbo (15. April 2010)

Die hat er schon mit gezählt.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. April 2010)

Hab ich bei > 20 Versuchen 2x gepackt... 
Nach links Umsetzen geht langsam auch. 

Wenns Wetter so bleibt, gehts heut nochmal hoch!


----------



## el Zimbo (15. April 2010)

Schei§§ Zugzwang...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. April 2010)

Gibt es dort oben endlich wieder freie Fahrt für freie Biker, oder liegen dort immer noch jede Menge Festmeter herum?


----------



## der-tick.de (15. April 2010)

Zugang geht, weg fahren ist ein Sch**** Da bin ich beim letzten mal nicht mehr so weit gekommen. Hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich die Traute gerade, da da schon ein Name drauf steht. Wenn ich nächste Woche ein wenig Zeit habe, werde ich aber sicher nochmal was dort machen.


----------



## Zelle (18. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (19. April 2010)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Kelme (19. April 2010)

Habt ihr zufällig die Hundewanderung gestern getroffen? Weinbiet in Richtung Haardt oder so?


----------



## el Zimbo (19. April 2010)

In DÜW am Fassparkplatz waren ein paar Hundehalter, die sich wie wir durch den Marathon-Lauf gebissen haben.


----------



## Kelme (19. April 2010)

Ne, "meine" Truppe ist in Deidesheim gestartet und dann an der Haardt entlang weiter Richtung Süden bis nach NW. Haben dabei auch die "einschlägigen" Strecken mit Verkehr gekreuzt bzw. genutzt. War ja selber nicht dabei, sondern kenne das nur aus Erzählungen.


----------



## Tobsn (19. April 2010)

Wieso, gab es beschwerden?


----------



## Kelme (19. April 2010)

Von der Hundehalterseite her nicht. Die empfanden das noch als willkommenes Training (Begegnung an Engstellen und trotzdem den Radler nicht anfallen ). Ne, meine beste Ehefrau von allen berichtete nur, dass ihnen auf dem grünen Punkt oberhalb des Steinbruchs und unterhalb des Klettergartens ein Trupp Radler entgegen kam. Alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Tobsn (19. April 2010)

Hab Deinen Pudel gar nicht gesehen.
War auch von unserer Seite alles perfekt.


----------



## Kelme (19. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab Deinen Pudel gar nicht gesehen.
> ...



Produzier misch nett. Isch weiss wo dein Haus wohnt.

Dabei war er aber. Wahrscheinlich war er eher darauf konzentriert den Neuling bei der Wanderung zu beobachten oder aufzumischen. Kann ja auch nicht sein, dass jemand erst zur dritten Etappe einsteigt und dann gleich den Chef - im Wortsinn - markiert. Dann gibt's ganz schnell eine auf's Maul.


----------



## donnersberger (22. April 2010)

da ich am Samstag tagsüber nicht fahren kann, mal die Frage:

Wer hat Lust&Zeit am Samstag so um 18 Uhr irgendwo in der NW/DÜW-Gegend paar Trails abzureiten? 

Falls nötig kann ich 2*4h Lücht mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2010)

Was geht denn am Sonntag? Ich bin ab heut Nacht 23:30 Uhr wieder im Lande. (Bin gerade noch bei den Fischköppen)


----------



## Don Stefano (24. April 2010)

Ich bin immer noch daheim, würd aber auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren und bitte daher ergebenst um Raum und Zeitkoordinaten.


----------



## Flugrost (25. April 2010)

Geiler Thread!


----------



## donnersberger (25. April 2010)

@Flugworschd: stimmt, kriegt man sogar Hunger von


----------



## Flugrost (25. April 2010)

Achte auf die passende Federrate.


----------



## eL (25. April 2010)

du meinst den fettjehald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (25. April 2010)

Hey Zimbo, ... da war doch ...


----------



## Bogie (26. April 2010)

Leute, einfach geil...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10695528"]Chris Akrigg TEOCALI.0 on Vimeo[/ame]

Ich glaub ich verkauf meine Räder....


----------



## Eike. (26. April 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man Trialern Mountainbikes verbieten dann könnte man wenigstens noch sagen das liegt am speziellen Bike


----------



## el Zimbo (26. April 2010)

Der Herr Akrigg fährt mit jedem Bike wie ein Halbgott, egal ob Fixie oder DH ohne Bremsen.
Schaut euch mal die anderen Videos von dem A.... an...

Bogie, ich nehm das Demo für obligatorische 50 Euro - du kannst dir das leisten


----------



## Bogie (26. April 2010)

Du Möchtegernkrisengewinnler


----------



## der-tick.de (26. April 2010)

Richtig geil das Video... 

Nur mal so zur Info... welchen S-Grad hat denn die ganz enge Rechtskurve in der Snake? S2? Oder doch ganz knapp vor S3? Nur mal zur Einschätzung einer anderen Spitzkehre.


----------



## Radde (27. April 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist die S2... aber erwachsenes S2!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. April 2010)

Auf alle Fälle ist der Rest ausser der Treppe geschenkt wenn man sie gepackt hat


----------



## Flugrost (27. April 2010)

Geschenkt? Bin tief beeindruckt.


----------



## der-tick.de (27. April 2010)

Hab halt Sonntag eine Spitzkehre gefunden die noch enger ist... Wesentlich enger... 4-5x Umsetzen ist pflicht um überhaupt rum zu kommen, weil das Hinterrad sonst anschlägt. Und das auf richtig rutschigem Untergrund. 
Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. April 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hab halt Sonntag eine Spitzkehre gefunden die noch enger ist... Wesentlich enger... 4-5x Umsetzen ist pflicht um überhaupt rum zu kommen, weil das Hinterrad sonst anschlägt. Und das auf richtig rutschigem Untergrund.
> Hat Spaß gemacht!



Dich hat es aber ganz schön gepackt. Bist ganz schön spitz auf Kehren


----------



## el Zimbo (27. April 2010)

Wo?


----------



## der-tick.de (27. April 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wo?


Trifelsland... 
Annebos und Münz... Direkt neben der Burg Trifels. Das optimale um Leuten beim Klettern zuzusehen und richtig Trial DH fahren. Von der Münz gibts ne sehr schöne S3 Abfahrt. 
Können wir gerne mal am 09.05. machen! Ich spiele Guid! 
Aber nicht enttäuscht sein, das die meisten Abfahrten nur 100 bis 200hm haben.


----------



## der-tick.de (27. April 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Dich hat es aber ganz schön gepackt. Bist ganz schön spitz auf Kehren


Dropen darf ich ja offiziel bis Juli nicht... 
(Ja ich weiß was auf meiner Homepage steht)


----------



## el Zimbo (27. April 2010)

Danke für's Angebot, aber lass uns den Termin mal noch offen halten - der Mai ist fast voll...


----------



## Houschter (27. April 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Danke für's Angebot, aber lass uns den Termin mal noch offen halten - der Mai ist fast voll...



Ab dem halben Mai dürfte dir die Stelle bekannt sein.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. April 2010)

Also ich steh gerade auf dem Schlauch bzgl. dieser Stelle, wo ist die genau????


----------



## der-tick.de (27. April 2010)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Also ich steh gerade auf dem Schlauch bzgl. dieser Stelle, wo ist die genau????



Annebos - Westhang runter, ziemlich weit unten.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. April 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Annebos - Westhang runter, ziemlich weit unten.



die letze Spitzkehre bevor man wieder unten am Felsen ankommt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. April 2010)

@Tickeldi:
Warum bist du eigentlich noch bikelos/alle geklaut?

@Houschter:
Na bestens!


----------



## der-tick.de (27. April 2010)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> die letze Spitzkehre bevor man wieder unten am Felsen ankommt??


Vorletzte... Die letzte ist ja super simpel, kann man durchrollen. Außerdem gings doch um RECHTSkurven. 

Ach ja, ich kann endlich auch gescheit nach Links versetzen.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. April 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Vorletzte... Die letzte ist ja super simpel, kann man durchrollen. Außerdem gings doch um RECHTSkurven.
> 
> Ach ja, ich kann endlich auch gescheit nach Links versetzen.



jetzt weiß ich welche es ist


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Geschenkt? Bin tief beeindruckt.


Was stört dich daran dass diese Kehre aus meiner Sicht deutlich schwerer als die anderen zu fahren ist?


----------



## der-tick.de (28. April 2010)

Ich werf mal so ein Heute (Mittwoch) 18:30 Uhr Weinbiet  & Snake ein... Wer mit will kurze PN bis 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## Flugrost (28. April 2010)

mich stört nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. April 2010)

Dann berichte mal wie die Bodenbeschaffenheit bei der Snake i.S. Bäume aussieht und dabei will ich nicht näher wissen ob du und deine beklebte Litfaßsäule den Boden küssten


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (29. April 2010)

Wo kann ich mich für Samstag zum Biken einklinken??? 

Gruss

PWG


----------



## der-tick.de (29. April 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann berichte mal wie die Bodenbeschaffenheit bei der Snake i.S. Bäume aussieht und dabei will ich nicht näher wissen ob du und deine beklebte Litfaßsäule den Boden küssten



Unten sind die Bäume weg. liegen nur noch 3 kleine Sachen, kann man teoretisch wohl drüber fahren. Oben kommt noch. Aber der Weg ab letzter Spitzkehre sieht nicht toll aus. Aber das kennst du sicher schon. 

Ich hab heut meine bestleistung geschafft. 4x die 2. Spitzkehre mit treppe Probiert, 1x Versagt, 1x mit ganz kurz Fuss absetzen und 2x sauberst geschafft. 
Alle anderen Spitzkehren auf Anhib runter gefahren, war super im Flow... 
Weinbiet steht auch noch, nur ist es da heut wesentlich rutschiger gewesen als gestern. Eben alles super trocken. 
Wor trotzdem super heut!


----------



## Zelle (29. April 2010)

wie geil ist das denn? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/268414/cat/all


----------



## Flugrost (30. April 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/268414/cat/all







.


----------



## Romarius (1. Mai 2010)

ich hatte mich schon gewundert wo zelles dumgebabbel abgeblieben ist! spitzen idee das zeug zu sammeln und dann zu verscherbeln.


----------



## Zelle (1. Mai 2010)

> zelles dumgebabbel


 

Wenn ich erstmal meine Palette SPAM ins Gehirn gegossen haben ...


----------



## guru39 (1. Mai 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> ..... meine Palette SPAM ins Gehirn gegossen haben ...



 Jesus


----------



## OZM (2. Mai 2010)

taaag allerseits

ich habe die Clips vom Samstag (und einen vom letzten WE) Fullsize (720p) auf einen server geladen. Wer Interesse hat, sende mir eine PN

Greez
OZM

P.S. I
es sind ausschließlich Helmcam-Aufnahmen, ganz ohne Ton (!) und ohne viel tamtam; es dürfte nur die Interessieren, hinter denen ich jeweils hergefahren bin, oder die Strecken selbst kennen

P.S. II
in ca. 1 Woche lösche ich den Kram vom Server, da durch die Vids recht viel Speicher belegt wird


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (5. Mai 2010)

Gibt's die AWP jetzt schon als GmbH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (5. Mai 2010)

Es geht wieder los!

KINO

klick


----------



## Houschter (5. Mai 2010)

Sehr geil, dem Kerl ist echt nicht zu helfen!

Freu mich schon auf die Bilder, das wird grandios.


----------



## Flugrost (5. Mai 2010)

And so do I.


----------



## Zelle (6. Mai 2010)

*@Nicorette_Buhlette: Alles gute zum Gebuhlstag!*






Hootie ist unterwegs zu Dir um Dich mal so richtig zu verwöhnen ​


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Mai 2010)

Aaahhhh!!! Ich bin blind!!!!


----------



## strandi (6. Mai 2010)

Buhl bleib cool und setz Dich auf Deinen Stuhl - damit man Dir ordentlich gratulieren kann!


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2010)

He he, alles Gute Nico  :döner:


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Mai 2010)

Mönch Nico - das hätt ich ja beinahe übersehen...   
Hier was zum Ausgleich:


----------



## Romarius (6. Mai 2010)

von ihr soll ich dem Nico auch alles Gute wünschen...





die hier wollte auch zum Geburtstag kommen habe ich gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (6. Mai 2010)

Hi Nico, 
alles Gute zum Geburtstach


----------



## Houschter (6. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute. Hab gehört es wird gesammelt, das 80 Eutonen zusammen kommen, damit du ins Sandloch kannst


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Mai 2010)

Pssst! Verrat doch nicht alles!!!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (6. Mai 2010)

Auch von  mir alles Gute Nico

PS: Was macht eigentlich diese Trailbau Geschichte wo du dich beworben hast???


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Mai 2010)

@all: Danke für die Glückwünsche! 

@Wolfman: Legt die Kohle lieber zurück für unser Grillfest!

@Pfalzwaldgeist: Werde am 17.5. in Chur meine Arbeit antreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (6. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Pfalzwaldgeist: Werde am 17.5. in Chur meine Arbeit antreten!



na dann Glückwunsch, viel Erfolg und vorallem sehr viel Spaß


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Mai 2010)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> na dann Glückwunsch, viel Erfolg und vorallem sehr viel Spaß


Merci! Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @all: Danke für die Glückwünsche!
> ...



Typisch Jungspund und Frühspritzer! Du musst lässig bis fünf vor Mitternacht warten und dich dann für die Glückwünsche bedanken. Jetzt glaubt ja jeder, er wäre zu spät.


Kelme - herzlichen Glückwunsch, Purzelchen, und üb' mal das Trail bauen. Kann sein, dass da ein Job auf dich zukommt.


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Mai 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Typisch Jungspund und Frühspritzer! Du musst lässig bis fünf vor Mitternacht warten und dich dann für die Glückwünsche bedanken. Jetzt glaubt ja jeder, er wäre zu spät.


Auf gestandene Männer wird natürlich Rücksicht genommen... 



Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme - herzlichen Glückwunsch, Purzelchen, und üb' mal das Trail bauen. Kann sein, dass da ein Job auf dich zukommt.


Ja,... man munkelt da was... ich werde in Chur an Wissen abgraben was nur möglich ist.


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Mai 2010)

@Nico: auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und wünsche verletzungsfreie Saison! 


Und viel Spass im Sandloch (um was gehts da eigentlich? )


----------



## kawilli (6. Mai 2010)

@Nico auch von mir happy Birthday und viel Spaß beim trailbauen. Kannst ja dann in der Pfalz zeigen was du gelernt hast.

ich habe heute mein neues Traumbike abgeholt und möchte mal ein bischen Sabber erzeugen. Also hier kommt die Waffe, für die man keinen Waffenschein braucht.


























freu mich schon auf Samstag und meinen geliebten Pfälzer Wald. Ich freu mich die alten Stollenritter mal wieder zu treffen.

Gruß an alle Buddys Kamikazekasi


----------



## Bogie (6. Mai 2010)

Happy Birthday Nico  Alles Gute!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. Mai 2010)

Jau, dito auch von meiner Seite, und bleib sauber, den Sa mal ausgenommen


----------



## Flugrost (7. Mai 2010)

Was wiegt die Kiste?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Mai 2010)

Ich tipp mal auf 12.8Kg mit der Fox 36?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (7. Mai 2010)

Hey, vergiss da mal nicht die fünfeinhalb Kilo schwere Verstellsattelstütze!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Mai 2010)

Sry, korrigiere auf 13,1 Kg


----------



## Houschter (7. Mai 2010)

Erhöhe um die Hammerschmidt!


----------



## Flugrost (7. Mai 2010)

Reduziere um Fatal Berz.

Edith- Das sagt uns Karsten besser selbst. 

__mit der Bitte um Hellhörigkeit, sollten die Ziffern 12,irgendwas betragen...


----------



## Franz/K3 (7. Mai 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was wiegt die Kiste?



Ich denke so viel wie der Kaufpreis in kleinen Scheinen!


----------



## Flugrost (7. Mai 2010)

Was wiegen 6000â¬ in kleinen Scheinen?


----------



## Franz/K3 (7. Mai 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was wiegen 6000 in kleinen Scheinen?



Solche Fragen können nur Bogie oder Kasi beantworten!


----------



## eL (7. Mai 2010)

was wollt ihr mit 6tausend euro in kleinen schweinen?

und vor allem! wer macht sowas?


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2010)

Die armen Schweine - Analverstopfung ist kein angenehmes Thema. (glaube ich)
Ich frag mich, ob die Kiste aus Plasitk oder aus Alu ist, das könnte die Anzahl der Schweine beeinflussen...

Edith hat mich zum Nachbarfred geschickt - viele kleine Schweine aus Plastik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (7. Mai 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ich denke so viel wie der Kaufpreis in kleinen Scheinen!



Wirklich? Kommt nicht ganz hin.... meiner Berechnung nach sollte es je nach Schein / Münze zwischen 32 g und 1,3Tonnen wiegen:





Kann die dazugehörige Excel- Tabelle gerne verschicken. Verlange nur 99 Euro


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2010)

Und wie viel wiegen 99 Euro?


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2010)

als Schein oder in Knöpfen?


----------



## kawilli (7. Mai 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was wiegen 6000 in kleinen Scheinen?



Ganz genau 14,2 Kg, wie schon richtig vermutet schlagen die Hammerschmidt und die Sattelstütze ordentlich drauf. Jetzt fragt aber bloß nicht ob das die vielen Sch(w)eine wert war
Das wird sich Morgen herausstellen und wenn das Teil läuft wies soll dann kriegst du von mir ein klares und deutliches JA. das wird sowieso nicht in Scheinen oder Münzen aufgewogen, sondern in Endorfine.

Greetz Kamikazekasi


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2010)

Wer will denn morgen noch ohne Ticket zum Gäsbockmarathon?
Ich kann nun doch nicht, da ich gerade flach liege. Kurz PN und es geht los...


----------



## donnersberger (7. Mai 2010)

guck mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7128729&postcount=629


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (7. Mai 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ganz genau 14,2 Kg, wie schon richtig vermutet schlagen die Hammerschmidt und die Sattelstütze ordentlich drauf.



Hoppla, das hätt ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Dachte das du irgendwo im 13,x Bereich unterwegs bist. Aber was solls, hauptsache es fährt gut und du hast Spaß. 
Geiles Bike isses in jedem Fall.


----------



## zena (7. Mai 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wer will denn morgen noch ohne Ticket zum Gäsbockmarathon?
> Ich kann nun doch nicht, da ich gerade flach liege. Kurz PN und es geht los...



tausch doch mal Gäßbock-Ticket gegen Hammerschmitt
mit deinem DH-Torque würdest du aber Siegerpotential verschenken, der schwerste Bock am Berg ist dir sicher gute Besserung du Flach-Bunny

es ist einfach ärgerlich dass auf dieser Welt sooo viel gelogen wird erstmal schreiben die Bikehersteller utopische Gewichtsangaben in ihren Hochglanzkatallogen oder die Bike schummelt an der Waage. Machste mal Paar sinnvolle Parts dran schon wirds schwerer
das ist wohl genauso wie bei den Mädels...da wird mit Körbchengröße, Schuhgröße und auch auf der Waage geschummelt...glaubt mir ich kenn mich aus:kotz:

Glücklicherweise kommt jeder eines Tages zu Erkenntniss dass Gewicht relativ wurscht ist wenn man(n) damit ordentlich Spaß haben kann ohne befürchten zu müssen es zu zerdrücken 
14,2 oder 12,4kg... davon wird sich die Erde net schneller oder langsamer drehen, ist ähnlich wie bei der Hummel und der Physik...


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2010)

Der Tick ist doch ein Leichtbauer - Wolfman liegt da schon besser im Rennen.
Der Startplatz wird im Hintergrund gerade an Franz vergeben...


----------



## kawilli (7. Mai 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der Tick ist doch ein Leichtbauer - Wolfman liegt da schon besser im Rennen.
> Der Startplatz wird im Hintergrund gerade an Franz vergeben...



Sche...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Mai 2010)

zena schrieb:


> es ist einfach ärgerlich dass auf dieser Welt sooo viel gelogen wird erstmal schreiben die Bikehersteller utopische Gewichtsangaben in ihren Hochglanzkatallogen oder die Bike schummelt an der Waage.


Naja, n bisschen schummeln... gebe mein Gewicht auch immer unter 80 an und mein IQ über 80.... 



zena schrieb:


> das ist wohl genauso wie bei den Mädels...da wird mit Körbchengröße, Schuhgröße und auch auf der Waage geschummelt...glaubt mir ich kenn mich aus:kotz:


Waswannwiewo  hattest du Gelegenheit, hier nährere Nachforschungen anzustellen?  

Ansonsten: Alter Trick aus den Partnersuche- Homepages: Ein rundes Gesicht bzw. Körper scheint durch vertikales Stecken des Bildes etwas schlanker


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2010)

Bist du so zu deiner Frau gekommen?

@Zena: Das Alter nicht vergessen...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Mai 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bist du so zu deiner Frau gekommen?


Nicht nur zu der. Kann dir morgen mal Frauen- Kennenlern- Nachhilfe geben  



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und wie viel wiegen 99 Euro?



Hier, total felxibel, kannste selber ausrechnen:


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2010)

Nee, lass mal. Bisher hat das nie Glück gebracht...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, allgemein bekannt und unnötig zu erwähnen, Männer schummeln weniger bei Gewicht, sondern eher bei Anzahl der Vorbesitzerinnen, Manieren, Treue, Heirats- und Kinderwunsch, Alkoholkonsum, Anrufe bei Mutti, Verhältnis von Passiv/ Aktivsport usw.


----------



## eL (7. Mai 2010)

anrufe bei mutti?

schaize wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (10. Mai 2010)

Also jetzt mal Klartext zur Nachbesprechung des GBB- Marathons! 

Da halt ich als Einziger die AWP- Team- Fahne auf der Langstrecke hoch , ziehe hier nicht den Schwanz ein wie so mancher, der auf der Langstrecke gemeldet war, kämpfe mich mind. 5h durch Schlamm und alle Widrigkeiten und werde dann von den eingenen Teamkollegen verhöhnt und ausgelacht! Was sind denn das für Umgangsformen!

Und damit eins klar ist: Natürlich ist mein Hardtail ein Männerbike und hat Männerreifen!   

Ihr seid:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc1Phi0H424"]YouTube- Es gibt schon ScheiÃ Freunde[/nomedia]

HEHE!


@ Nico: geiles Video!


----------



## Flugrost (10. Mai 2010)

Trink ein Gläschen Hustensaft. Der Alkohol stimmt Dich milde.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2010)

Wie war es eigentlich beim Gäsbockmarathon? Wie hat sich "Claus Rothe" angestellt? Wo bleibt mein Geschenk.


----------



## Flugrost (10. Mai 2010)

Du wurdest nicht auf der Liste gefunden.


----------



## Franz/K3 (10. Mai 2010)

Die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt!

Mit breiter Brust trat ich vor das Anmeldungskomitee auf den Lippen die Worte: Ich bin es - T2.0 alias Claus Rothe!

Das nette Mädchen überprüfte die Liste und konfrontierte mich mit der Frage: Nicht angemeldet oder nicht bezahlt? 

Ich drohte das Event abzubrechen, holte die Hilfe von Flugrost aber da war nichts zu machen. - Keine Anmeldung keine Geschenke ! - 

Wenigstens durfte ich mich dann unter meinem Zeichen nachmelden.


----------



## Zelle (10. Mai 2010)

Ui, ist das Raving-Mad-Racing-Team schon pleite?


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ui, ist das Raving-Mad-Racing-Team schon pleite?


Vermutlich schon... sonst würde er ja keinen neuen Sponsor suchen:



			
				2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier und auf meinem Bike könnte Ihre Werbung  stehen!


----------



## kawilli (10. Mai 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt!
> 
> Mit breiter Brust trat ich vor das Anmeldungskomitee auf den Lippen die Worte: Ich bin es - T2.0 alias Claus Rothe!
> 
> ...



Ja und genau deshalb macht Franz auch so ein Gesicht war den ganzen Tag sauer auf Claus.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Zelle (10. Mai 2010)

@Nico: Ist wohl schlimmer als man munkelt. 

@Tick: Ich mach Dir ein Angebot: Kleb Dein Fahrrad voller Aufkleber auf denen Steht "Zelle ist der grÃ¶Ãte". Ich Ã¼berweise Dir dann jeden Monat 0,05 â¬ und zahle sogar 12 Monate im Voraus. An Deiner Stelle wÃ¼rde ich annehmen, ein bessereres Angebot wirst Du bestimmt nicht kriegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2010)

@Claus: Ich verdoppele und lege auch noch mal 0,05 Cent/Monat drauf wenn du das auf dein Rad klebst und damit ein Jahr steil gehst!


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2010)

Oh... das ist *******! 
Aber hat ja wenigstens so geklappt. 

Ich habe aber am 16.03.2010 bezahlt! 
Ich hab Kelme mal geschrieben das er da nochmal nachsehen sollte. 

Und zu der Werbung... Wenn hier schon jemand mein Bike als Litfaßsäule dahin stellt, muss ich doch dem Vorurteil gerecht werden. 



Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt!
> 
> Mit breiter Brust trat ich vor das Anmeldungskomitee auf den Lippen die Worte: Ich bin es - T2.0 alias Claus Rothe!
> 
> ...


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Claus: Ich verdoppele und lege auch noch mal 0,05 Cent/Monat drauf wenn du das auf dein Rad klebst und damit ein Jahr steil gehst!


Hmm... und du machst die Aufkleber und gibst sie mir? 
Bei dem hohen Preis kann ich ja nicht anders...


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Mai 2010)

@Maddin:
Über fünf Stunden - schäm dich! Tobsn hat nur 4:11 gebraucht.
Und dann willst du auch noch ohne vorheriges Genehmigungsverfahren die AWP-Fahne hochhalten? 
(außerdem war dein Bike viel zu leicht)

@Tickeldi II.
"Zelle's Mad Racing Team" wär doch mal was, da würd ich auch was drauflegen...


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Maddin:
> Über fünf Stunden - schäm dich! Tobsn hat nur 4:11 gebraucht.
> Und dann willst du auch noch ohne vorheriges Genehmigungsverfahren die AWP-Fahne hochhalten?
> (außerdem war dein Bike viel zu leicht)
> ...


Wenn ihr so weiter macht, bezahl ich die Aufkleber auch noch selbst.


----------



## Zelle (11. Mai 2010)

Die Aufkleber sind schnell gemacht, kein Problem! Musst mir dann nur noch Deine Bankdaten geben und einen Termin für die Bikebeschriftung nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Mai 2010)

Das gibt ein Fotoshooting


----------



## plastikengel (14. Mai 2010)

habt ihr was gelpant dieses wochenende?


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Mai 2010)

plastikengel schrieb:


> .. gelpant ....


Gel- Pants???  (jaja, ich weiss, war n Schrei!fehler...)


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Mai 2010)

Das AWP-Team ist zumindest teilweise bei einer "all inclusive" Veranstaltung,
Quereinstieg leider nicht mehr möglich.
Aber nächste Woche geht bestimmt wieder was...

Ich nehm auch ein paar von diesen Gel-Pants.


----------



## Houschter (14. Mai 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Quereinstieg leider nicht mehr möglich.



Wenn der Krankenstand so weiter geht iss noch Platz satt!


----------



## Bogie (15. Mai 2010)

Immer diese Drückeberger, die dann plötzlich krank sind


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Mai 2010)

Dann bekommt Dellen-Frank wenigstens auch nen Schlafplatz - bezahlt hat er ja...
So jetzt aber packen und so, bis später.


----------



## Franz/K3 (15. Mai 2010)

@plastikengel

SA-15-05-10 11:00 H am Fass in DÜW sollte es noch nicht zu spät sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Mai 2010)

Und morgen?


----------



## Zelle (15. Mai 2010)

Ist noich nicht ausdiskutiert. Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (15. Mai 2010)

11:OO Gemüsewilli - Lesbo hoch ......dann sagt Zelle an ..... viel später Armbanduhrenweg zurück!


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Mai 2010)

11:00 beim jungen Gemüse is gebongt.


----------



## old school (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe dass die Jungpfalzhüttenfraktion noch einen schönen Tag ohne weitere Ausfälle hatte.  Nach mehrstündiger Wanderung durchs  Krankenhaus, von Abteilung zu Abteilung,  war dann klar, dass nix klar ist. Darum morgen nochmal zum Kernspin. Luxation und  evtl. angebrochener Oberarm. 
Trotz unsicherer Diagnose war wenigstens die Therapie klar. Dazu musste eine Flasche 2000er *Ripassa della Valpolicella herhalten.*
Danke für den Support, insbesondere für den Carservice, den kreislaufstabilisierenden Monesitraubenzucker und euer Mitgefühl ihr Lästermäuler.
Danke Armin, das mit dem Vorderradausbau muss noch geübt werden.
Danke Bogie, der sich immer Sorgen um mich macht, bist ein echter Kumpel, ähh Schwuchtel mein ich.
Entgegen meiner Signatur diesmal auch Gruss an Nico, der ab heute Trails in Chur schaufelt.
Cu on the trailsoon


----------



## Zelle (16. Mai 2010)

Gute Besserung Frank. Ist viel schöner mit Dir zusammen zu fahren, sieht immer so lustig aus. Franz hatte hute auch großes Potential.

Gruß an alle außer Fran*!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (16. Mai 2010)

old school schrieb:


> ...Darum morgen nochmal zum Kernspin. Luxation und  evtl. angebrochener Oberarm...



Ich drück dir mal die Daumen dass ned soviel kaputt ist, gute Besserung


----------



## Bogie (16. Mai 2010)

old school schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass die Jungpfalzhüttenfraktion noch einen schönen Tag ohne weitere Ausfälle hatte.



Es waren leider diverse weitere Ausfälle zu verzeichnen... Allerdings nicht aufgrund von Stürzen beim Biken. Da sich einige anscheinend nicht nachsagen lassen wollten, daß Sie zu früh ins Bett gegangen seien, schliefen Sie einfach an/auf diversen Tischen.




old school schrieb:


> Luxation und  evtl. angebrochener Oberarm.



Ich hoffe, daß es nicht so schlimm ist und wünsche Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## old school (16. Mai 2010)

Bogie schrieb:


> schliefen Sie einfach an/auf diversen Tischen.


----------



## Flugrost (17. Mai 2010)

RIP


----------



## Zelle (18. Mai 2010)

... und Peter Steele nur wenige Tage vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (18. Mai 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> RIP



Ja, bei mir läuft auch schon den ganzen Tag Holy Diver und Last in line. Warum hab ich das Heaven and hell- Album nicht mehr???

Ohne ihn hätte es (angeblich) nie das hier gegeben:   

Und man merkt, das man alt wird, wenn die Idole nicht mehr an Überdosis, sondern an Alterskrankheiten sterben.....


----------



## donnersberger (19. Mai 2010)

Tach, 
kommt jemand am Samstach 29.05.2010 mit nach Bensheim in' Kinofilm? 

Da kommen ein paar lecker Kletterfilmche: Radical Reels

__________________
... bis bald im Kino ...


----------



## Romarius (20. Mai 2010)

wenn mich mein Dhl-Link nicht anlügt, kann ich (endlich) meine Saison am kommenden Sonntag einleiten 
(nur so als Warnung für die Haardtrandfahrer...)


----------



## Romarius (21. Mai 2010)

grml.  diese faulen Ppostboten! Anstatt mal zu klingeln und in den 4.Stock zu gehen, legen sie einfach nen Abholschein in den Briefkasten. Und morgen schaff ichs nicht zur Post zu deren Öffnungszeiten. toll.

hat wer Mittwoch und Folgetage Lust auf 2-3 Hügel?


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Mai 2010)

Seid ihr alle übers WE weg oder geht Jemand im PW biken?


----------



## Zelle (22. Mai 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> grml.  diese faulen Ppostboten! Anstatt mal zu klingeln und in den 4.Stock zu gehen, legen sie einfach nen Abholschein in den Briefkasten. Und morgen schaff ichs nicht zur Post zu deren Öffnungszeiten. toll.
> 
> hat wer Mittwoch und Folgetage Lust auf 2-3 Hügel?



Ja, aber erst nach Feierabend ... ca. 16:30 Uhr könnte es dann im Pfälterwald losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (23. Mai 2010)

^^hatte eher an was früher gehofft. dachte an 11.30 neustadt. dann müsst ich gegen 10 am bhf sein - das dürfte gerade so machbar sein, auch wenn ich dann einen wecker stellen müsste...


----------



## Zelle (25. Mai 2010)

Dann kannst Du Dich ja schonmal warmfahren und ich komme dann um 16:30 Uhr dazu


----------



## Romarius (25. Mai 2010)

fast.

habe gerade gemerkt, dass bei meiner eingetroffenen Teile-Bestellung ein wichtiges Teil fehlt. Radsaison um weitere Woche verschoben


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juni 2010)

Was geht denn heute? 
Mr. Zimbo geht nur mit nem Piep ans Telefon.


----------



## Bogie (4. Juni 2010)

Looook at the time.... 
Äh looook at this: [ame="http://vimeo.com/11675554"]Fox Presents Danny Hart Fort William Helmet Cam Run May 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

Unglaublich! Das ist Warp 9


----------



## plastikengel (4. Juni 2010)

boah! sowas will ich auch mal runter fahren!!  einfach nur um mal zu kucken wie weit ich es schaffe, bevor ich mich das erste mal auf die schnauze lege!


----------



## Houschter (6. Juni 2010)

Kleines Update zum Hochberg:

Die Ernte hat nun auch die unteren Bereiche erreicht. Der Trail-Einstieg nach dem Forstweg sowie das erste Stück sind nun auch futsch!  So langsam kann man die Abfahrt echt begraben...


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juni 2010)

Du meinst Sektion 2 nach dem Steilstück. Da liegen im ersten Bereich laut Zeugenaussagen Bäume quer. Danach scheints aber bäumelos weiter zu gehen...


----------



## Houschter (6. Juni 2010)

Genau die mein ich. Sind da am Sa. runter. Der Teil bis zur ersten Forstwegsquerung ist hin, danach ist noch alles i.O. Aber die Herren mit der Säge sind ja noch nicht fertig!


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juni 2010)

Die massakrieren eine der (eL weghören!) schönsten Abfahrten. Das lädt leider zum Bluthusten ein. ...`habe aber die Hoffnung, dass der Kahlschlag gen Dichterhain und Bellachinidöner aufhört. Somit würde ein schönes Stück Trail erhalten bleiben.

...ja, ja "deepskyblue" is die Hoffnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Juni 2010)

> Da liegen im ersten Bereich laut Zeugenaussagen Bäume quer.


Das sind aber immerhin ein paar hundert Meter


----------



## eL (7. Juni 2010)

Sie kultivieren!!!

Als nächstes mag ich das der wasserspiegel des felsenmeeres erhöht wird

Mein tauchboot stieß dort neulich beim alarmtauchen auf grund. Mein steuermann humpelt immer noch wie Kptn Ahab.

immer diese untiefen im pfälzer wald.


----------



## donnersberger (8. Juni 2010)

die Dolomitenrunde diesen Fr-Di fällt ins Wasser, weil sich nur zwei Teilnehmer angemeldet haben, einer bin ich


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juni 2010)

Was ein Bockmist! Mein Beileid...


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Juni 2010)

Armin, was für dich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468160


----------



## Flugrost (17. Juni 2010)

Der kanns halt. RR mit Flats und tiefem Sattel is schon "stylisch".


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Juni 2010)

An dieser Stelle einen kurzen Trailbericht von 3 Bikern, die sich den Rob J Supertrail in Neukirchen/Austria unter die Stollen genommen haben.
Der Trail bietet alles, was ein Bikerherz begehrt. Flow, enge Kurven, Wurzelpassagen, gutes Essen auf der Steiner Alm. Was er nicht im Angebot hat, sind Sprünge, die aber in einer, im Aufbau befindliche Downhillstrecke im unteren Bereich des Trails zu finden sind.
Der kleinere Bruder ist die Wildkogelabfahrt, die eine schöne Ergänzung darstellt. Die Bergbahn ist günstig (19 pro Tag), das Personal Bikern gegenüber sehr freundlich.
Nachfolgend das Video vom Rob J.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2551
Einen Tag war dann auch der Bikepark Hinterklemm angesagt. Da ich nicht der Bikeparkfreak bin, war das Ganze für mich nur Geschredder ohne irgendwelche technischen Spielereien. Der Park bietet außer ausgewaschenen Rinnen die deinen Halswirbel massieren einen Monstersprung, ähnlich wie Winterberg, über eine Straße und rein in einen Anlieger. Na ja wer es kann, ich bin dafür effektiv zu alt.
Da es uns Allen aber nicht gefallen hat, sind wir dann kurzentschlossen in die nächste Kneipe eingefallen und haben uns das Deutschlandspiel angesehen.
Wenn in der Woche das Wetter noch mitgespielt hätte, wäre es eine perfekte Bikewoche geworden.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juni 2010)

Und ihr habt euch den Hacklberg-Trail entgehen lassen?
DAS war das eigentliche Highlight in Saalbach-Hinterglemm!!!


----------



## han (21. Juni 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und ihr habt euch den Hacklberg-Trail entgehen lassen?
> DAS war das eigentliche Highlight in Saalbach-Hinterglemm!!!



Leider war die Bahn in Saalbach bis Freitag außer Betrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und ihr habt euch den Hacklberg-Trail entgehen lassen?
> DAS war das eigentliche Highlight in Saalbach-Hinterglemm!!!



Noch jemand der das behauptet. 

Was genau war denn am Hackberg-Trail gut, ich kanns immer noch nicht verstehn. 

Bin das Ding letztes Jahr mit unsrem norddeutschen Finale-Mitstreiter gefahren und keiner konnte verstehn was an dem Trail außer dem Wurzelteppich-Schlusstück geil sein soll. 

Vielleicht gibts ja auch 2 Hackelberg-Trails.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juni 2010)

Flow pur bei schöner Aussicht. Der untere Teil nach der Hacklberg-Alm wird dann sogar recht technisch, aber den muss man suchen.
Davon abgesehen fand ich auch die Parkstrecken in Saalbach und Hinterglemm richtig gut. Schade, dass es bei uns noch so nass und rutschig war...


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Flow pur bei schöner Aussicht.



Okay, da stimme ich dir dann zu, Flow hatte er und so wenig Gefälle dass man gemütlich die Aussicht geniessen konnte.


----------



## balrog (21. Juni 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der untere Teil nach der Hacklberg-Alm wird dann sogar recht technisch, aber den muss man suchen.
> Davon abgesehen fand ich auch die Parkstrecken in Saalbach und Hinterglemm richtig gut. Schade, dass es bei uns noch so nass und rutschig war...


 
wo genau soll denn nach der hacklberg-alm der einstieg der fortsetzung sein? ich fands letztes jahr recht ernüchternd nach der alm


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2010)

balrog schrieb:


> wo genau soll denn nach der hacklberg-alm der einstieg der fortsetzung sein? ich fands letztes jahr recht ernüchternd nach der alm



Kurzes Trailstück direkt nach der Alm kannste vergessen ist nicht der Rede wert, musst ein gutes Stück Schotter die Straße runter, durchs Gatter durch und dann bei der Seilbahnstation direkt in den Trail rein der mit fiesesten Wurzeln gespickt ist.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juni 2010)

Genau, man rollt erstmal ein gutes Stück auf dem Forstweg unterhalb der Hütte entlang,
und bei der nächsten Hütte geht's dann etwas versteckt weiter - ein paar schön enge Serpentinen sind da auch noch bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balrog (21. Juni 2010)

ok, da hab ich ja nicht viel verpasst. wir sind 2-3 mal von der hacklbergalm nochmal hoch und dann vom beginn des hacklbergstrails aus rechts an den  seilbahnmasten/strommasten/lawinensperren runter... da kommt man dann direkt im tal raus.


----------



## donnersberger (28. Juni 2010)

Tach, 

kann mir jemand ne schöne 1/2-1-Tagestour im Kaunertal empfehlen?

Ich bin diesen Sa-Di auf einer Fortbildung im Gepatschhaus und hänge evtl. einen Bike-Tag dran. 

Da ich alleine fahre, also keinen Knochensammler dabei habe, wäre auch eine "nur flowige" Singletrailtour ohne Monstersprünge ok


----------



## Franz/K3 (28. Juni 2010)

Jetzt wo Leo´s Rad wieder im Sall seht möchte ich doch sagen:
*
Bergradfahren im Pfälzerwald und danach etwas grillen ist wirklich cool!*


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Juni 2010)

Das war doch schon letzten Sonntag?

Gestern war der Maikammerparkplatz jedenfalls durch ein Rennen blockiert.


----------



## Flugrost (28. Juni 2010)

Samstag


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. Juni 2010)

Noch ein Betrag zum AWP-Grillen am Samstag. Besonderst bemerkenswert die Mimik von unserem Franz. Würde was darum geben, wenn ich da seine Gedanken lesen könnte . Restlichen Bilder im Album.


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juni 2010)

Hehe... Franz gibt einfach immer das beste Motiv ab!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2010)

Und ich war nicht dabei... Menno!


----------



## Franz/K3 (29. Juni 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe... Franz gibt einfach immer das beste Motiv ab!



... ich musste einfach nun an deine Darmprobleme, von denen du uns auf der Tour erzähltest, denken!





der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und ich war nicht dabei... Menno!



... Tick, musst dich nicht grämen, wir haben so viel über dich und deine Räder gesprochen, als ob du anwesend währest!

Das nächste Mal mit Bogie und Co wird noch besser.


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> ... Tick, musst dich nicht grämen, wir haben so viel über dich und deine Räder gesprochen, als ob du anwesend währest!
> 
> Das nächste Mal mit Bogie und Co wird noch besser.


Dabei wisst ihr doch noch rein garnichts von meinem Uzzi Porno Bling Bling Projekt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. Juni 2010)

@ Tick. Was ist das denn für eine geile Wohnpostleitzahl 37581. Ist ja ein Ort den man fast nicht aussprechen kann. Nix mehr Palz?


----------



## Franz/K3 (29. Juni 2010)

In Bad Gandersheim habe ich bereits Anfang der 70er großartige sportliche Erfolge im Schwimmsport gefeiert. 

Kennt man doch den Ort!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2010)

Bad Gandersheim ist noch immer einer meiner Wohnsitze. Das passt schon. Ladungsfähige Adresse wie sich das schimpft. 
Meinen Wohnort in de P'alz soll ich doch nicht nennen, habt ihr einhellig geblöckt!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2010)

Hat eigentlich einer von euch vielleicht Lust mal unter der Woche ab 18:30 Uhr NW zu fahren? Ich bin heut, morgen und übermorgen unterwegs.


----------



## Zelle (29. Juni 2010)

DüW oder Wachenheim kein Problem, für Neustadt kostet die Anfahrt zu viel Zeit und Kraft


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Meinen Wohnort in de P'alz soll ich doch nicht nennen, habt ihr einhellig geblöckt!



Mit deinem neuen Bike darfst den ruhig wieder nennen, keine Sorge.


----------



## Romarius (30. Juni 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer von euch vielleicht Lust mal unter der Woche ab 18:30 Uhr NW zu fahren? Ich bin heut, morgen und übermorgen unterwegs.



schaffst du's bis 20.00 Nach Meran? wenn ja, komm vorbei!  Streifenhörnchen-Wetter


----------



## Romarius (30. Juni 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer von euch vielleicht Lust mal unter der Woche ab 18:30 Uhr NW zu fahren? Ich bin heut, morgen und übermorgen unterwegs.



schaffst du's bis 20.00 Nach Meran? wenn ja, komm vorbei!  Streifenhörnchen-Wetter


----------



## Flugrost (30. Juni 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> schaffst du's bis 20.00 Nach Meran? wenn ja, komm vorbei!  Streifenhörnchen-Wetter



schaffst du's bis 20.00 Nach Meran? wenn ja, komm vorbei!  Streifenhörnchen-Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mit deinem neuen Bike darfst den ruhig wieder nennen, keine Sorge.


Böse aber gut


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> schaffst du's bis 20.00 Nach Meran? wenn ja, komm vorbei!  Streifenhörnchen-Wetter





Was issen da noch alles fahrbar ?

Taser ?

Katzenleiter ?

Muss ich auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## Romarius (30. Juni 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was issen da noch alles fahrbar ?
> Taser ?
> Katzenleiter ?
> Muss ich auch mal wieder hin.



keine Ahnung. Ich fahr nur Teer... Jeder so wie er kann...

@flugdöner: ich stehe "über den Dingen" -> (Partschins) virtuelles Prosit vom Balkon runter zu dir


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2010)

20 Uhr Meran... Klar, aber nur wenns nen Lift vor Ort gibt, sonst lohnt sich das für mich nicht! 

Und ja, mit den Bikes ist die Gefahr nun nicht mehr ganz so groß das man mir den Keller ausräumt (Dabei stehen die noch nicht mal mehr bei mir und schon garnicht mehr im Keller). Sind halt Unikate... 

Meine Uzzi soll Ende nächster WOche wieder frisch Lakiert bei mir stehen...


----------



## donnersberger (8. Juli 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 20 Uhr Meran... Klar, aber nur wenns nen Lift vor Ort gibt, sonst lohnt sich das für mich nicht!



apropos Lift: 

gestern und vorgestern war ich in Serfaus/Fiss radfahn.
Hatte mir ein paar GPS-Touren runtergeladen und nachgefahren. 

Dort konnte ich mit der Gästekarte, die ich für eine Übernachtung+Frühstück (knapp 30 Euronen) bekam, 2 Tage kostenlos die vielen Skilifte benutzen - wo gibt's denn sowas?? 

Hab' sowas das erste mal gemacht - und sicherlich nicht das letzte mal


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> apropos Lift:
> 
> gestern und vorgestern war ich in Serfaus/Fiss radfahn.
> Hatte mir ein paar GPS-Touren runtergeladen und nachgefahren.
> ...


KUHl! Ich will auch!! 
Statt dessen liege ich mit ner Sommergrippe im Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (8. Juli 2010)

guuude & schnelle Besserung

übrigens gab's dort auch ein paar schöne Trails mit schönen Wurzelpassagen


----------



## Romarius (8. Juli 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Dort konnte ich mit der Gästekarte, die ich für eine Übernachtung+Frühstück (knapp 30 Euronen) bekam, 2 Tage kostenlos die vielen Skilifte benutzen - wo gibt's denn sowas??
> 
> Hab' sowas das erste mal gemacht - und sicherlich nicht das letzte mal



gibts auch z.b. in Arosa (ohne Übernachtung 8sfr/Tag, Davos kost auch nicht mehr (gut, die Unterkunft schon  ), Pds ist mit 60.- für ne Woche auch erschwinglich oder ein kleines Tal im Wallis, das nur 35.- für einen Lift-Wochenpass verlangt geht auch in das kleinste Reisebudget 

wir waren die Trails?

(komme auch gerade aus Davos. war auch sehr spassig. wie man ihre beworbene 10.000hm www.bahnentour.ch an einem Tag schaffen soll, wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben  )


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juli 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> Pds ist mit 60.- für ne Woche auch erschwinglich


Da hast du leider noch den Preis von vor 3 Jahren im Kopf... aktuell 82!


----------



## Romarius (8. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da hast du leider noch den Preis von vor 3 Jahren im Kopf... aktuell 82!


WUCHER!  (hier ein 1.- Angebot vmtl sind Bikes ausgeschlossen, aber fragen kostet nichts)
(ich kenn da eine ganze Palette Skigebiete die mit weniger Lifte an 2 Wintertagen mehr verlangen... und das Interessante ist, dass sie meist nichmal mehr damit kostendeckend arbeiten)

es gibt aber zum Glück auch wirklich wichtigere Dinge im Leben:


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juli 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> WUCHER!


Wollte nur, dass nicht irgendwo falsche Hoffnungen geweckt werden


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juli 2010)

Was ein tolles Bild!


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juli 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> WUCHER!  (hier ein 1.- Angebot vmtl sind Bikes ausgeschlossen, aber fragen kostet nichts)
> (ich kenn da eine ganze Palette Skigebiete die mit weniger Lifte an 2 Wintertagen mehr verlangen... und das Interessante ist, dass sie meist nichmal mehr damit kostendeckend arbeiten)
> 
> es gibt aber zum Glück auch wirklich wichtigere Dinge im Leben:


Ist das vom Alex von freeskiers.net?


----------



## donnersberger (9. Juli 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> wir waren die Trails?



breite Palette - von chillig-flowig bis hammerhart wurzelig und verblockt 
hab dort zwei andere Freerider aus Winterberg getroffen, die sich da auch gut ausgetobt haben, vom Schönjöchel rechts runter (Tour ist dort nicht eingezeichnet)


----------



## Romarius (9. Juli 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> breite Palette - von chillig-flowig bis hammerhart wurzelig und verblockt




Davos ähnlich. wegen der Höhe aber etwas gerölliger und zumeist S2-S3. wenn wer detaillierte Infos mag, einfach melden.

hier nochmal 2 Beweisstücke http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/3/4/2/7/_/large/davos_bike_msIMG_0696.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/3/4/2/7/_/large/davos_bike_msIMG_0701.jpg


----------



## Zelle (13. Juli 2010)

*Heute*
(Dienstag, den 13.07.2010)

17:00 Uhr Starten Franz und ich in Wachenheim am Badehaisel ... wenn noch jemand will anmelden oder pünktlich da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juli 2010)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich um 19 Uhr am Gemüsedingens starten... 

Aber viel wichtiger ist das hier.... Die Uzzi ist zurück und ihr dürft euren Senf zu meiner zweiten Litfaßsäule abgeben.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Juli 2010)

Wo bekommt man orangene Kabelbinder her?

Gruß
Der Optimizer - rosa?


----------



## Franz/K3 (13. Juli 2010)

So richtig sauber verlegt ist das Parkett aber nicht oder?


----------



## Zelle (13. Juli 2010)

@Döner 2.0: Ich kann auch Orange Aufkleber mit weißer oder schwarzer Schrift machen ... Soll ja alles schön zusammen passen. Im ersten Moment dachte ich die orangen Dinger wären Speichen ... das hätte bestimmt was. ("was" ... was auch immer)

@Optidöner: Zu den Schuhen farblich abgestimmte Kabelbinder gibt es zum Beispiel beim PC-Zubehör-Laden, in dem es auch tolle bunt beleuchtete Lüfter und sowas gibt. Oder im Motorradzubehörladen, der sich mit richtigen Moppedteilen und -Bekleidung allein nicht über Wasser halten kann und nun auch Randgruppen wie Frauen bedient.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juli 2010)

Das sind auch Speichen... Keine Kabelbinder. Die Kabelbinder kommen klassisch in Schwarz, Bremsleitungen in Schwarz, Schaltzüge in WEISS!

@Zelle: War das ernst gemeint mit den Aufklebern? 
Ansonsten bestell ich wieder wie gewohnt...


----------



## donnersberger (13. Juli 2010)

ich hätt auch noch Aufkleber - von Panini


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juli 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ich hätt auch noch Aufkleber - von Panini


Oh ja... Ich hätte gern Cedric Garcia!


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

Also das Orange ansich finde ich sehr lecker!  Sieht an der Gabel fast etwas "bombig" aus  Auch die Kombi mit schwarz ist ok. Selbst die orangenen Speichen stelle ich mir "irgendwie" ganz witzig vor. Aber die weißen Parts versauens mMn total  Da hätte ich, wenn denn unbedingt noch eine dritte Farbe sein muss, etwas neutraleres (und generell schöneres ) genommen, z. B. titangrau -> Sunline Vorbau und Stahlflex-Style Schaltzughüllen.




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Oh ja... Ich hätte gern Cedric Garcia!


Gracia!


----------



## Zelle (13. Juli 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das sind auch Speichen... Keine Kabelbinder. Die Kabelbinder kommen klassisch in Schwarz, Bremsleitungen in Schwarz, Schaltzüge in WEISS!
> 
> @Zelle: War das ernst gemeint mit den Aufklebern?
> Ansonsten bestell ich wieder wie gewohnt...



Logisch ... kannst natürlich auch wo anders den Schriftzug "Zelle ist der Größte" bestellen. Die vereinbarte Kohle bekommste dann so oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also das Orange ansich finde ich sehr lecker!  Sieht an der Gabel fast etwas "bombig" aus  Auch die Kombi mit schwarz ist ok. Selbst die orangenen Speichen stelle ich mir "irgendwie" ganz witzig vor. Aber die weißen Parts versauens mMn total  Da hätte ich, wenn denn unbedingt noch eine dritte Farbe sein muss, etwas neutraleres (und generell schöneres ) genommen, z. B. titangrau -> Sunline Vorbau und Stahlflex-Style Schaltzughüllen.
> 
> 
> Gracia!


Ich finde das sieht gut aus, passt auch zum CI (siehe meine Webseite). 
Aber tröste dich, gib mir 2-3 Wochen, dann ist das Bike einheitlich in Braun Carmoflage. 

Und ja... du hast recht. Gracia... Ich liebe ihn! Ich will ein Kind von ihm!


----------



## donnersberger (13. Juli 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und ja... du hast recht. Gracia... Ich liebe ihn! Ich will ein Kind von ihm!



http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1511467/Cedric_Gracia

den hab isch net als Panini-Bildsche...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Juli 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und ja... du hast recht. Gracia... Ich liebe ihn! Ich will ein Kind von ihm!




Du solltest dir vielleicht doch mal die Zeit nehmen dich auf die rote Couch zu legen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Du solltest dir vielleicht doch mal die Zeit nehmen dich auf die rote Couch zu legen.


Das hilft nix, dann träumt er nur davon, mit CG dort zu liegen


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich um 19 Uhr am Gemüsedingens starten...
> 
> Foddo weggmacht



Du hast leider die falschen Farben gewählt, Holland ist kein Weltmeister...


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juli 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Du solltest dir vielleicht doch mal die Zeit nehmen dich auf die rote Couch zu legen.


Neee... mit Psychotherapie hab ichs schon probiert, hilft auch nix. 
Und auf meine eigene rote Couch... Neee, lieber in den Wald! 
Am besten mit CG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. Juli 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Du solltest dir vielleicht doch mal die Zeit nehmen dich auf die rote Couch zu legen.



Das war jetzt aber ein sauberes Eigentor Wolfi. 

Woher weißt du denn das die Couch rot ist, häääääää ? 

@TickTrickTrack: Iss das jetzt deine wiederausgebuddelte Waffe die du da aufbaust ?


----------



## michar (13. Juli 2010)

ein fahrrad mit einem weissen vorbau kann kein gutes fahrrad werden, die sattelklemme ist da nur noch die spitze des eisberges


----------



## Bumble (13. Juli 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ein fahrrad mit einem weissen vorbau kann kein gutes fahrrad werden



du hast recht, taugt nix


----------



## michar (13. Juli 2010)

dabei bleib ich..weisser vorbau=fail! wobei bei dem demo faellts aufgrund des gesamtfarbkonzeptes weniger ins gewicht als beim intense


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ein fahrrad mit einem weissen vorbau kann kein gutes fahrrad werden, die sattelklemme ist da nur noch die spitze des eisberges







Bumble schrieb:


> du hast recht, taugt nix


Wasn das fürn komisches Bild? Sieht nach 70° Lenkwinkel aus...


----------



## Flugrost (13. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn komisches Bild? Sieht nach 70° Lenkwinkel aus...



Zoomfoto?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Zoomfoto?


Nö, mit Zoom siehts eher realer aus. Eher das Gegenteil: zu nach drangestanden


----------



## Flugrost (13. Juli 2010)

Den  hab ich wohl vergessen...


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juli 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das war jetzt aber ein sauberes Eigentor Wolfi.
> 
> Woher weißt du denn das die Couch rot ist, häääääää ?
> 
> @TickTrickTrack: Iss das jetzt deine wiederausgebuddelte Waffe die du da aufbaust ?


Laut Polizei - "eher nich"...
Sagen wir es so, es ist das schnäppchen das ich bei EBay geschossen habe. 575,- für eine Uzzi in komischer Weise der Ausstattung wie mein altes... 

@demo - Das ist das neue CC Demo! Damit man noch besser den Berg rauf kommt.


----------



## Bumble (14. Juli 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so, es ist das schnäppchen das ich bei EBay geschossen habe. 575,- für eine Uzzi in komischer Weise der Ausstattung wie mein altes...



Du hast dein geklautes Bike "zurückgekauft"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juli 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du hast dein geklautes Bike "zurückgekauft"


Ein paar Seiten vorher steht die Story... 
Es ist im Fundbüro abgegeben worden, dank der Unfähigkeit der Neustädter Polizei ist dieses dann auch nicht mit dem Diebstahl bei mir im Keller in verbindung gebracht worden. Nach nem halben Jahr gings halt den normalen Weg, es gehörte legal nun jemandem anderen. (Das ist der einzige Weg in Deutschland Hehlerware zu legalisieren)
Und ich hab mir dann das Schnäpchen gekauft (definitiv nicht vom Dieb).
Vorteil für mich, ich brauche nix der Versicherung zurück bezahlen. Und nu hab ich ein geiles Zweitbike. Muss die Tage noch so einiges dran machen, aber es wird was richtig geiles... Hab dann halt mein 14,5kg Tourenfreerider (18/18cm) und mein 17kg Parkfreerider (20/20cm).


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Juli 2010)

edit Tick. nachfolgendes klingt irgendwie sche.... für dich.
§ 935 BGB Kein gutgläubiger Erwerb von abhanden gekommenen Sachen
(1) Der Erwerb des Eigentums auf Grund der §§ 932 bis 934 tritt nicht ein, wenn die Sache dem Eigentümer gestohlen worden, verloren gegangen oder sonst abhanden gekommen war. Das Gleiche gilt, falls der Eigentümer nur mittelbarer Besitzer war, dann, wenn die Sache dem Besitzer abhanden gekommen war.
(2) Diese Vorschriften finden keine Anwendung auf Geld oder Inhaberpapiere sowie auf Sachen, die im Wege öffentlicher Versteigerung oder in einer Versteigerung nach § 979 Absatz 1a veräußert werden.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juli 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> edit Tick. nachfolgendes klingt irgendwie sche.... für dich.
> § 935 BGB Kein gutgläubiger Erwerb von abhanden gekommenen Sachen
> (1) Der Erwerb des Eigentums auf Grund der §§ 932 bis 934 tritt nicht ein, wenn die Sache dem Eigentümer gestohlen worden, verloren gegangen oder sonst abhanden gekommen war. Das Gleiche gilt, falls der Eigentümer nur mittelbarer Besitzer war, dann, wenn die Sache dem Besitzer abhanden gekommen war.
> (2) Diese Vorschriften finden keine Anwendung auf Geld oder Inhaberpapiere sowie auf Sachen, die im Wege öffentlicher Versteigerung oder in einer Versteigerung nach § 979 Absatz 1a veräußert werden.


Was daran nicht so gut klingt für mich musst du mir nochmal erklären. Am besten in NICHT Juristendeutsch. 

Und wenn die lieben Kollegen von der Pozilei und dem Fundbüro mir beide Atestieren das der von dem ich das Bike gekauft habe rechtmäßig der Eigentümer der Sache war, ist mir alles weitere ehrlich gesagt Wurst.

Edit: Außerdem meinte noch einer von der Pozilei das es ja nicht nachweisbar wäre das es sich um das bei mir gestohlene Bike handeln würde.... (Ja, frag nicht wieso, den hab ich eh gefressen gehabt den Kollegen)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juli 2010)

Macht Euch mal locker, das deutsche Recht hat doch für alles die Lösung:

_§ 973
Eigentumserwerb des Finders

(1) Mit dem Ablauf von sechs Monaten nach der Anzeige des Fundes bei der zuständigen Behörde erwirbt der Finder das Eigentum an der Sache, es sei denn, dass vorher ein Empfangsberechtigter dem Finder bekannt geworden ist oder sein Recht bei der zuständigen Behörde angemeldet hat. Mit dem Erwerb des Eigentums erlöschen die sonstigen Rechte an der Sache.​_
Das heißt: Wer etwas findet und es brav abgibt, wird für seine Ehrlichkeit damit belohnt, dass er nach sechs Monaten Eigentümer der Sache wird. Will er es nicht haben, gilt die Sache als dereliktiert = herrenlos = Eigentumsaufgabe. Dann erlangt der Besitzer Eigenum, das Fundamt = Gemeinde,

Alle früheren Rechte - auch des Eigentümers - erlöschen.

Das gilt natürlich nicht für den unredlichen "Finder"=Dieb, der die Sache selbst klaut und dann als Fundstück deklariert.

Dir ist durch die Unfähigkeit der Polizei nur deshalb kein Schaden entstanden, weil sich dieser bei dem Versicherer realisiert hat. Amtshaftung läßt hier grüßen!

Wenn Du das Rad vom Finder gekauft hast, ist dies völlig in Ordnung und gerade keine Hehlerei, da es Erwerb vom Berechtigten ist. 

Ist also alles legal! 

Haardtfahrer


Hätte dann auch gern günstig gekauft. Weiß zwar nicht recht wofür, aber wenn es dann einmal da wäre ...


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juli 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Hätte dann auch gern günstig gekauft. Weiß zwar nicht recht wofür, aber wenn es dann einmal da wäre ...


Alleine schon zum Zerlegen, säubern und wieder verkaufen hätte es sich gelohnt! 

Übrigens Danke für die Juristische Abhandlung. 

PS: Ich hatte das auch gleich mit meinem Rechtsverdreher geklärt wie das aussieht.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juli 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> WUCHER!  (hier ein 1.- Angebot vmtl sind Bikes ausgeschlossen, aber fragen kostet nichts)
> (ich kenn da eine ganze Palette Skigebiete die mit weniger Lifte an 2 Wintertagen mehr verlangen... und das Interessante ist, dass sie meist nichmal mehr damit kostendeckend arbeiten)
> 
> es gibt aber zum Glück auch wirklich wichtigere Dinge im Leben:


Ich hab nachgefragt... Bikes sind ausgeschlossen, mit der Bike-Liftkarte erwirbt man aber automatisch einen Multipass (Kostenlos Baden, Bahn und Bus benutzen, etc.).


----------



## Romarius (19. Juli 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> mit der Bike-Liftkarte erwirbt man aber automatisch einen Multipass *(Kostenlos Baden,...)*



echt jetzt? na denn hätt ich (Weichei...) mich ja doch irgendwo duschen können und nicht den 3° und minus 3cm-Bach nehmen müssen


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab nachgefragt... Bikes sind ausgeschlossen, mit der Bike-Liftkarte erwirbt man aber automatisch einen Multipass (Kostenlos Baden, Bahn und Bus benutzen, etc.).


Das wäre wenigstens ein halbwegs passabler Trost dafür, dass man keine 4 oder 5 aus 6 Karte kriegt, wenn man mal 1 oder 2 Tage in einer Woche dort was anderes machen will...


----------



## Zelle (20. Juli 2010)

*Heute*
(Dienstag, den 20.07.2010)

18:00 Uhr Starten Franz und ich in Neustadt am Schotterplatz ein Stück hinter dem Gemüsefred Richtung Lambrecht (da ist manchmal auch ein kleiner Gemüse- und Weinstand ... wenn noch Jemand will: Anmelden oder pünktlich da sein. 

Geplant sind 2,5 Berge (ca. 2,5 Stunden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (20. Juli 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Heute*
> (Dienstag, den 20.07.2010)
> 
> 18:00 Uhr Starten Franz und ich in Neustadt am Schotterplatz ein Stück hinter dem Gemüsefred Richtung Lambrecht (da ist manchmal auch ein kleiner Gemüse- und Weinstand ... wenn noch Jemand will: Anmelden oder pünktlich da sein.
> ...


Menno... ich fahre Mittwoch ab 18 Uhr...


----------



## Zelle (20. Juli 2010)

Dann fahr am Mittwoch doch einfach 24 Stunden früher los


----------



## old school (20. Juli 2010)

mitten inner woche? faules pack. oder trainiert da wer?


----------



## Zelle (20. Juli 2010)

Wer bist Du denn überhaupt?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. Juli 2010)

Ist das nicht der den wir letztens nicht mitgenommen haben?


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Juli 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dann fahr am Mittwoch doch einfach 24 Stunden früher los


Ja genau...  Ich bin schon froh das ich das ab und an mal geregelt bekomme. Das ist halt ein wenig fies mit meinem Arbeitgeber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (21. Juli 2010)

Für ihn wird es aber auch fies sein Dich als Mitarbeiter zu haben ...


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Juli 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Für ihn wird es aber auch fies sein Dich als Mitarbeiter zu haben ...


Naja, er wollte einen privaten Sklaven... nu hat er ihn und wird ihn nicht mehr los.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juli 2010)

Ist eigentlich der Prozess mit deinem alten Arbeitgeber wegen dem Stalking schon vorbei?

Und wie war's Biken gestern???


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Juli 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Naja, er wollte einen privaten Sklaven...



Ich bräuchte auch noch Einen, insbesondere zum zufächeln kalter Luft. Harte Pritsche, Wasser und Brot gewährleistet


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Juli 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte auch noch Einen, insbesondere zum zufächeln kalter Luft. Harte Pritsche, Wasser und Brot gewährleistet


Frag mal meinen Chef, Tagespreis von 1000,- bei kurzzeitiger Abnahme, bei > 10 Tagen könnte man sich auf 800,- einigen. 
Wahlweise über Mitarbeiterüberlassung oder Dienstleistungsvertrag.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Juli 2010)

Da buche ich doch besser eine w aus einem Katalog. Ist billiger, kannst du jederzeit zurück geben, keine Storngebühren und keine Klage vorm Verwaltungsgericht wegen Verletzung des Dienstleistungsvertrages o.ä. Aktuell 29°C im Büro.


----------



## Zelle (21. Juli 2010)

> (...) sollen beim Überschreiten einer Lufttemperatur im Raum von +26 °C zusätzliche Maßnahmen, z. B. nach Tabelle 4, ergriffen werden. In Einzelfällen kann das Arbeiten bei über +26 °C zu einer Gesundheitsgefährdung führen, wenn z. B.:
> (...)
> hinsichtlich erhöhter Lufttemperatur gesundheitlich Vorbelastete und besonders schutzbedürftige Beschäftigte (z. B. Jugendliche, *Ältere*, Schwangere, stillende Mütter) im Raum tätig sind.
> In solchen Fällen ist über weitere Maßnahmen anhand einer angepassten Gefährdungsbeurteilung zu entscheiden.



Ab 30 ° C Du müsstest nicht einmal *Alt *sein 

ASR A3.5


----------



## Franz/K3 (21. Juli 2010)

> Und wie war's Biken gestern???



Die Temperaturen waren ok, aber der allgemeinzustand nach einem Feierwochenenende noch mies! Zudem fährt es sich auf dem trockenen Waldboden mit Sand, Steinen und Tannenzapfen derzeit wie auf Glatteis.

Dennoch war es sehr schön: Gelbes Kreuz, Wolkenbruch, Kaisergarten, Naturfreundehaus (Montag und Dienstag Ruhetag) Snake und dann ohne Licht die Autos wiederfinden!


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Juli 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen waren ok, aber der allgemeinzustand nach einem Feierwochenenende noch mies! Zudem fährt es sich auf dem trockenen Waldboden mit Sand, Steinen und Tannenzapfen derzeit wie auf Glatteis.
> 
> Dennoch war es sehr schön: Gelbes Kreuz, Wolkenbruch, Kaisergarten, Naturfreundehaus (Montag und Dienstag Ruhetag) Snake und dann ohne Licht die Autos wiederfinden!


Freut mich das es euch Spaß gemacht hat... Ich freu mich auch schon aufs "Glatteis". Muss man durch, ich finde es berechenbarer als an Herbsttagen an denen die eine oder andere Wurzel mal Glatt ist, aber nicht alles... 

Ich mach wohl 2x Weinbiet heute. 
(Hoch auf Zimbotour ab Gemüsedingens, dann grüner Pinkt nach Gillemdengens, dann grünen Punkt wieder hoch, Weiß-Blau bis zur 3. Wegqueerung runter, dann hoch Bergstein, Roter Punkt zur Wolfsburg, dann nochmal bus zu den Serpentinen Richtung Nonnental - Da freue ich mich auch schon tierisch auf den Einstieg nach der Wegqueerung, der dürfte heut schier unfahrbar sein)


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich mach wohl 2x Weinbiet heute.
> (Hoch auf *Zimbotour *ab Gemüsedingens, dann grüner Pinkt nach Gillemdengens, dann grünen Punkt wieder hoch, Weiß-Blau bis zur 3. Wegqueerung runter, dann hoch Bergstein, Roter Punkt zur Wolfsburg, dann nochmal *bus *zu den Serpentinen Richtung Nonnental - Da freue ich mich auch schon tierisch auf den Einstieg nach der Wegqueerung, der dürfte heut schier unfahrbar sein)



Und ich dachte Du trittst Dich mit Deiner grausamen Litfasssäule aus eigener Kraft rauf ...





Und gab's da nicht auch einen Extra-Shuttle-Weinbiet-Fred?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2010)

Nene... Nur auf der Strecke hoch, die normalerweise Zimbo nimmt, sprich ab Weinbiet dann erstmal richtung Nonnental und dann wieder rüber zum roten Punkt... 
Aber der Bus ist immernoch gut! 

War auch Lustig gestern, erste Abfahrt staubig glatt, zweite Abfahrt war dann ein wenig griffiger, man könnte auch sagen es hat in strömen gegossen. 
Da konnte man endlich wieder ausprobieren was es heißt "Fiieße wie Wasser". Wobei ich nicht verstehe was das bringen soll, so eine ZikZak-Linie zu fahren?


Zelle schrieb:


> Und ich dachte Du trittst Dich mit Deiner grausamen Litfasssäule aus eigener Kraft rauf ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2010)

> Wobei ich nicht verstehe was das bringen soll, so eine ZikZak-Linie zu fahren



Wenn man selbst ein Tick ist macht es keinen Sinn, aber sonst kann man damit das ZickZackZeckenpack abhängen.


----------



## Zelle (26. Juli 2010)

*Morgen, Dienstag, den 27.07.2010
gibt es wieder eine kleine AWP-Abendrunde.​*

So gegen 17:30 / 18:00 Uhr im Wald. Dürkheim, 
Wachenheim oder Neustadt ... steht noch nicht fest. 

Wer Lust und Zeit hat ... (wie jeden Dienstag). 
Werden wieder 2 - 3 Hügel rauf und runter. 

​


----------



## biker-didi (27. Juli 2010)

Bin heute dabei, wann und wo geht die Reise los?


----------



## Zelle (27. Juli 2010)

17:30 Uhr Badehaisel wenn's Dir passt.


----------



## biker-didi (27. Juli 2010)

Super bin dabei


----------



## Zelle (27. Juli 2010)




----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2010)

Meine Bedenken waren völlig unbegründet, den (nicht mehr wirklich vorhandene) Pfad runter zu donnern war echt super. Ich werde in Zukunft wohl öfter mal für die Abfahrt, neben Gabel raus und Sattelstütze rein, Kette und Schaltwerk abbauen.


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Juli 2010)

Gibt's wieder Arbeit für'n Reiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2010)

*Morgen, Donnerstag, den 29.07.2010
gibt es wieder eine kleine AWP-Abendrunde.​*

17:35 Uhr Wachenheim Badehaisel 

Wer Lust und Zeit hat ... 
Werden wieder 2 - 3 Hügel rauf und runter. 

​




Don Stefano schrieb:


> Gibt's wieder Arbeit für'n Reiner?



Nö, ich fahre nur noch Ein-Weg-Bikes


----------



## biker-didi (29. Juli 2010)

Heute mit oder ohne Kette??

Wenn auch 17:30 Uhr geht bin ich dabei


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2010)

Ok, 17:30 Uhr. Mit Kette, wenn ich sie nicht vergesse  ... edit: und die Wetterprognose für nachher nicht ganz so schlecht eintrifft wie derzeit gemeldet.


----------



## Franz/K3 (29. Juli 2010)

Wenn es dennoch regnen sollte telefonieren wir, dass bedeutet Didi muss anrufen oder hier seine Nummer veröffentlichen!


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2010)

Didis Nummer habe ich und er auch meine. Würde mich freuen, wenn Wetteronline sich heute mal irrt: Prognose Wachenheim ... wobei das ja auch noch in Ordnung wäre


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2010)

Regenjacken nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (29. Juli 2010)

Bis 17:30H gibt es noch einen Schauer, ab 17:35H alled trocken! 

Mit Schwalbereifen sind die Trails selbstverständlich noch unfahrbar, aber Dank Rubber Queen und Maxxis kein Problem für uns!


----------



## biker-didi (29. Juli 2010)

Das meint Kachelmann dazu


----------



## biker-didi (29. Juli 2010)

Das Wetter ist gerettet Kachelmann ist frei.
Sonnenschein für heute abend


----------



## Flugrost (1. August 2010)

very sexy - Lapierre 2011


----------



## Levty (2. August 2010)

HS und ein anderer Farbton - dann ist es geil!
Ach, und den Dämpfer gegen einen Luftdämpfer eintauschen.


----------



## Flugrost (2. August 2010)

HS? Ich weiß net... KA ob die Geometrie abgeändert wurde - Farben sind stimmig. Eine Stahlfeder würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren - 'bin Luft gewohnt.


----------



## rohstrugel (2. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> very sexy - Lapierre 2011


Der Rahmen ist ja mit völlig von Flugrost befallen


----------



## Zelle (2. August 2010)

*Morgen ab 18:00 Uhr* werden wieder ein paar Anti-Winterpokal-Punkte gesammlt. Start beim Gemüsefred in Neustadt.


----------



## Romarius (2. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> very sexy - Lapierre 2011



würd ich nciht kaufen. das oberrohr scheint ab werk verbogen!!!!


----------



## Zelle (2. August 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Morgen ab 18:00 Uhr* werden wieder ein paar Anti-Winterpokal-Punkte gesammlt. Start beim Gemüsefred in Neustadt.




um es nochmal eben auf die aktuelle Seite zu legen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (2. August 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> würd ich nciht kaufen. das oberrohr scheint ab werk verbogen!!!!



und ohne Pendalen


----------



## Flugrost (2. August 2010)

sandalen?


----------



## iTom (2. August 2010)

Nee, tschuldigung, Pentalen


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. August 2010)

Fetter fetter Kahn! 



Levty schrieb:


> HS und ein anderer Farbton - dann ist es geil!


Der Aufbau sieht stark nach Bikepark aus (1 Kettenblatt, Stahlfederdämpfer, ich vermute die 180er Gabel ist eine Van...), daher finde ich, dass das so passt. Und ich würde immer noch lieber 2 konventionelle Kettenblätter fahren 
Die Farbe find ich klasse, nur die weißen Felgen gehen nicht.




Flugrost schrieb:


> Eine Stahlfeder würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren - 'bin Luft gewohnt.


Ist das nächste, was ich bei mir testen werde. Generell war ich ja bisher mit meiner Luftpumpe auch zufrieden, aber verglichen mit Stahl ist der einfach doch etwas quarkig.


----------



## Zelle (5. August 2010)

*AWP-Runde*
*Heute, 18 Uhr am dürkheimer Fass*
... es sei denn es regnet flüssiger Stuhl vom Himmel.
​


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2010)

Wo war den Boggy und der Fahrer des Bunnymobils gestern unterwegs? Beide Autos waren leider zu sauber um Nachrichten zu hinterlassen. 
Ach ja, der grüne Bus gegenüber kam mir auch bekannt vor.


----------



## Flugrost (9. August 2010)

Aha, da lag also doch ein Tick Geruch in der Luft...


----------



## Houschter (9. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Aha, da lag also doch ein Tick Geruch in der Luft...



Ihr Ahnungslosen, Trauma-Salbe "Mayrhofer" ist grad der total angesagte Duft!


----------



## eL (10. August 2010)

erklär ma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (10. August 2010)

AWP-Abendrunde
Heute, 18 Uhr am Badehaisel
zwei Hügel & Abschluß-Weizen ​


----------



## Houschter (10. August 2010)

eL schrieb:


> erklär ma!



Kleine Anekdote von SIS! 

Sonst iss alles heile.


----------



## mtb_nico (10. August 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote von SIS!
> 
> Sonst iss alles heile.


LoooL!! Das hilft sogar beim Aufwickeln der Kabeltrommel... 

Nächstes Jahr machen wir nen 4er-Team klar!  old_school ist da bestimmt auch dabei!...


----------



## Kelme (10. August 2010)

Sehr kuuuhhhll!






Ansonsten: What happens in Weidenthal, stays in Weidenthal!


----------



## mtb_nico (10. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sehr kuuuhhhll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lässig!


----------



## eL (11. August 2010)

sehr ungesunde fußhaltung. das überdehnt die bänder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. August 2010)

Passen gut zusammen die Beide. Der Eine mit polierter Platte; der Andere rasierte Beine.


----------



## mtb_nico (11. August 2010)

eL schrieb:


> sehr ungesunde fußhaltung. das überdehnt die bänder.


Ach... wenn du so hypermobil wärst wie ich hättest du damit auch keinen Stress...


----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ihr Ahnungslosen, Trauma-Salbe "Mayrhofer" ist grad der total angesagte Duft!



hast du die jetzt eigentlich mitgenommen? so gut wie dir die gefallen hat...


muß ich jetzt eigentlich noch irgendwem was zukommen lassen? akkus, die ich nicht benutzen durfte und trotzdem angefingert hab o.ä.?

@ nico: bin mal gespannt, was ich von phaty geantwortet bekomme...


----------



## mtb_nico (11. August 2010)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @ nico: bin mal gespannt, was ich von phaty geantwortet bekomme...


Wir sind ganz klar Sieger der Herzen!


----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wir sind ganz klar Sieger der Herzen!



ich stehe in der bildpfalz, in phatys nachspann und nicht im nachruf, den ich nach seinen drohungen schon erwartet hatte und mit etwas glück sind wir nicht letzter geworden 
als verlierer sehe ich uns eh nicht


----------



## eL (11. August 2010)

Jimmy glitschi der Mann ohne Knochen


----------



## Franz/K3 (12. August 2010)

SA-14.08.2010 - AWP Ausfahrt
Gemüsehändler Ausgang NW - Richtung Lambrecht
(4 Hügel - vorzeitiger Abbruch immer möglich - Pause im Klausental)
Start 10:00 h​


----------



## old school (12. August 2010)

yep!


----------



## Zelle (12. August 2010)

yep!


----------



## lomo (12. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sehr kuuuhhhll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr Nasen, ihr sitzt im 'Korridor'!!! Unglaublich, immer die Radfahrer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (12. August 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> SA-14.08.2010 - AWP Ausfahrt
> Gemüsehändler Ausgang NW - Richtung Lambrecht
> (4 Hügel - vorzeitiger Abbruch immer möglich - Pause im Klausental)
> Start 10:00 h​




Boah ey, bin ich jetzt eben erschrocken...brüllt hier rum....


----------



## MoneSi (12. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ihr Nasen, ihr sitzt im 'Korridor'!!! Unglaublich, immer die Radfahrer!!!



Ouh ja, der "Korridor"....uffbasse!!


----------



## Flugrost (12. August 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Boah ey, bin ich jetzt eben erschrocken...brüllt hier rum....



alle schwerhörig, ... allle


----------



## lomo (12. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> alle schwerhörig, ... allle



vor allem Gitarristen


----------



## Zelle (12. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> alle schwerhörig, ... allle



Stimmt


----------



## Flugrost (12. August 2010)

*was?*


----------



## eL (12. August 2010)

das iss  nich brüllen

Das  KongKret


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. August 2010)

Gehört eigentlich ins Saarlandforum. 

http://134.96.77.91/1589.html


----------



## Zelle (13. August 2010)

Ich glaube, mein Internet findet mich hässlich 

Als Werbebanner habe ich hier im Mountainbikeforum:
*Für uns ist Schönheitsschirurgie
Wohlfühlschirirgie*

Oder ob sich Franz Fahrstiel schon so durchgesetzt hat, dass chirurgische Korrekturen nach Stürzen einfach zum Mountainbiken dazu gehören?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (16. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ihr Nasen, ihr sitzt im 'Korridor'!!! Unglaublich, immer die Radfahrer!!!


Richtig... ich habe zu old_school gesagt, dass die uns da extra frei gehalten haben...


----------



## Bogie (21. August 2010)

Morgen, Sonntag, 11 Uhr in Dürkheim am Fass.
Wer will ist gerne willkommen.


----------



## Flugrost (22. August 2010)

*1100 DÜW Fassparkplatz*


----------



## Flugrost (24. August 2010)

*RIP*


----------



## Lynus (27. August 2010)

Was ich schon lange mal sagen wollte: 

Kaiserslautern: 2
FC Bayern München: 0


----------



## roischiffer (27. August 2010)

Lynus schrieb:


> Was ich schon lange mal sagen wollte:
> 
> Kaiserslautern: 2
> FC Bayern München: 0




Die Pfälzer Nationalmannschaft wird Weltmeister der Saison 2010/11


  

und die Lederhosen implodieren mit 'nem ganz lauten Knall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. August 2010)

"Die" AWPler grüssen aus der Schweiz alle ausser Zimbo!


----------



## iTom (29. August 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> "Die" AWPler grüssen aus der Schweiz alle ausser Zimbo!



Die Pornobalkenfreerider aus der Palz


----------



## donnersberger (29. August 2010)

kuules Bild!!!
Ihr seid wohl vor dem Trip noch schnell alle zum gleichen Barbier, ich geh ja lieber in die Bar zum Bier..


----------



## eL (30. August 2010)

Karl Ranseier ist Tod


----------



## der-tick.de (30. August 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Karl Ranseier ist Tod


NEIN!
Der erfolglosesste Schriftsteller aller Zeiten ist Tot????


----------



## eL (31. August 2010)

"Radfahrer" aller zeiten


----------



## donnersberger (31. August 2010)

die Frisur vom Karl deutet darauf hin, dass er als ohne Helm geradelt ist...


----------



## eL (31. August 2010)

deswega issa ja dod


----------



## roischiffer (31. August 2010)

eL schrieb:


> deswega issa ja dod



aba die Popelbremse hat's überlebt, sich fleißig vermehrt & hat mittlerweile die Alpen überwunden


----------



## eL (1. September 2010)

neeee

übaleg ma

wieviel Karl Ranseiers gibts eijentlich?

In den 90ern iss jede woche ehner jestorben.

det da uffen bild müssen seine jüngeren klone sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. September 2010)




----------



## donnersberger (1. September 2010)

schääne Pädelscher


----------



## Flugrost (1. September 2010)

Nico, well done! Impressionen aus den Tagen. Bin gespannt, wann Zelle unser Karussellvid fertig hat.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nico, well done! Impressionen aus den Tagen. Bin gespannt, wann Zelle unser Karussellvid fertig hat.


Wenn der möchte kann auch ich das machen...


----------



## Romarius (2. September 2010)

fein. Kommt mir bekannt vor, das Meiste zumindest

@nico: tu nicht so als könntest du Karten lesen  hehe.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2010)

Naja, zumindest haben wir uns nie verfahren solange ich die Karte in der Hand hatte und gesagt habe wo es lang geht.


----------



## Franz/K3 (2. September 2010)

Nico - keine Kunst, Du hattest ja auch das Original!


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Nico - keine Kunst, Du hattest ja auch das Original!


Hehe... stimmt...


----------



## Zelle (2. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2010)

Mich haut's vom Sofa!!! 
...und ich hab mich die Woche noch rasiert...


----------



## Flugrost (2. September 2010)

Top!


----------



## Franz/K3 (2. September 2010)




----------



## Romarius (2. September 2010)

ich hätt jetzt schon was mehr Haut erwartet!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2010)

YEAH! Und erst habt ihr alle gelacht! Karussell ownt!! 

Ach, was ist eigentlich aus Franks Olkey geworden?


----------



## old school (2. September 2010)

Die Mucke war das warten wert, das lässt sich nicht mehr toppen.
Obwohl ich eigendlich dachte dass die Klingeln wegen dem Durchmesser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (3. September 2010)

da ging's rund


----------



## Franz/K3 (3. September 2010)

SA-04.09.2010 um 10:00h
Treffpunkt:
Parkplatz am Gemüsehändler Ausgang NW Richtung Lambrecht

AWP vier Hügeltour ca. 1300 Hm ca. 6 Stunden
Alles entspannt und mit Hütteneinkehr, vorzeitiger Ausstieg immer möglich.
Schutzkleidung erwünscht.​


----------



## Zelle (3. September 2010)

Dabei!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. September 2010)

Ich bin diesmal wieder nicht dabei... Ist halt etwas anderes mit ner Freundin die NUR in den Bikepark geht.. 

Aber das ich schon so durchdreht weil ihr mich nicht habt... whahooo... Ich glaub ich meld mich dann mal für übernächstes WE an... 

Übrigens die Uzzi ist fertig...


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. September 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Schutzkleidung erwünscht.


= Oberlippenpolsterung? 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Übrigens die Uzzi ist fertig...


Oh, die weißen Teile sind ja nett!


----------



## Franz/K3 (3. September 2010)

Hey Tick,
wenn Du Dich wieder mal ein paar Minuten aus der Unterdrückung lösen kannst so empfehlen wir Dir zuerst die Teilnahme an einem Seminar.

Lösungsansätze im Problemhaushalt, mit Bike und Frau unter einem Dach!

Es referiert Dr. Bogie Bogner, 
Literaturquelle: KZelle  Paar an Hals


----------



## Franz/K3 (4. September 2010)

SO-05.09.2010 um 11:00h
Treffpunkt:
Parkplatz Ausgang Maikammer Richtung Kalmit

AWP vier Hügeltour ca. 1300 Hm ca. 6 Stunden
Alles entspannt und mit Hütteneinkehr, vorzeitiger Ausstieg immer möglich.
Schutzkleidung erwünscht.​


----------



## Franz/K3 (6. September 2010)

DI-07.09.2010 um 17:00h - abgesagt da 20 Liter Wasser auf dem Trail!
Treffpunkt:
Parkplatz am Badehaisel Ausgang Wachenheim Richtung Lambrecht

AWP Feierabendrunde ca. 750 Hm ca. 2 Stunden
Alles entspannt und mit Abschlußweizen.
Schutzkleidung erwünscht.​


----------



## Franz/K3 (6. September 2010)




----------



## plastikengel (7. September 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Übrigens die Uzzi ist fertig...





mit orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (10. September 2010)

Sonntag 10 Uhr Beerfelden - unten auf dem Parkplatz!


----------



## der-tick.de (10. September 2010)

plastikengel schrieb:


> mit orange


Mittlerweile auch mit ner ordentlichen Portion Braun!


----------



## eL (10. September 2010)

hast du dir in die hosen gemacht oder bist der npd beigetreten?


----------



## Zelle (10. September 2010)

Oder neue Sponsoren?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. September 2010)

Muss man dazu den Rahmen vorbehandeln oder haftet das auch so?


----------



## der-tick.de (10. September 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Muss man dazu den Rahmen vorbehandeln oder haftet das auch so?


Haftet auch so ganz gut, aber am besten im Reifenprofil. Ich empfehle aber nicht das Produkt von "Kinder" sondern von "Hunde". Das stinkt meist ekliger!


----------



## eL (10. September 2010)

Hach herrlich.
ich find es kann garnich eklig genug sein.


----------



## Zelle (12. September 2010)

Nochwas aus der Schweiz ...


----------



## Romarius (13. September 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ba1BqJ4S2M"]YouTube        - NSFW. A hunter shoots a bear![/nomedia]

und ruhig mal die versauten Verben reinschreiben 
witzigste Werbung seit langem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (13. September 2010)

Total cool, ich habe "****, drink, sing, eat und love" angegeben und jedes mal wird der passende Streifen abgespielt. Wer macht sich so eine Mühe oder ist das ein Comercial von Tipp-EX?


----------



## eL (13. September 2010)

error #404  ?
wasn das fürn schaiz
Kann der kein kizuaheli?


----------



## Flugrost (13. September 2010)

Top, habe eben alle Filmchen von Franz und ein paar mehr gesehen...


----------



## el Zimbo (14. September 2010)

"shaves" ging leider nicht - schade...

Und jetzt gute N8.


----------



## Zelle (14. September 2010)

Sehr cool ... cut, kiss, paint, dance, ride, sing ... meine Fresse müssen die Langeweile haben


----------



## Franz/K3 (14. September 2010)

So was richtig perverses fällt auch nur Zimbo ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (14. September 2010)

"tv" oder "robot" iss auch voll witzig


----------



## Bogie (14. September 2010)

Ihr habt alle fu** vergessen...


----------



## Zelle (14. September 2010)

... "tipp-ex" a bear  ... oder water, piss ...


----------



## Franz/K3 (14. September 2010)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle fu** vergessen...



Nein aber wenn man das hier ausschreibt, dann steht da einfach nur ****!


----------



## Bogie (14. September 2010)

Ok, hätte ich mir denken können, daß Du auch auf diese Idee gekommen bist. Hast ja genug Zeit... Oder braucht man da gar keine Zeit zum Nachdenken


----------



## old school (14. September 2010)

gangrän geht auch nicht, son mist


----------



## Romarius (18. September 2010)

ihr habt ja ideen 

nun, denen ist glaube ich nicht langweilig. die werden schliesslich dafür bezahlt 

(im übrigen soll so interaktive werbung der neue hot shi* am werbehimmel sein...
witziges isess allemal  )


----------



## OZM (21. September 2010)

falls jemand mit seinem Arbeitsplatz hadert und sich beruflich verändern möchte
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhtgsAXmz7U&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - World's Scariest Job[/nomedia]


----------



## donnersberger (21. September 2010)

mirisschlecht


----------



## kawilli (21. September 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> mirisschlecht



mir auch! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2010)

Es gibt immer gute Gründe, eine Tour auszuschreiben. Manchmal sind es scheinheilige Gründe, ... die liebe ich besonders. 

Ranking No.1:


> Damit sich nicht versehentlich paarungswillige Frauen anschließen, die nicht wissen dass es uns nur um den Sport geht!



Wir fahren "Round around the Loog", Treff ist um 1000 an der Königsmühle in Neustadt, nicht in Gimmeldingen. Eckpunkte sind Sühnekreuz, Bergstein, Speierheld, Klausental, Zigeunerfels, ... Königsberg? Snake?...

Eine darf nicht mit: 10a muss sich erstmal auskurieren. Gute Besserung!

1000 Königsmühle, Sa 2.10.10

Technische Passagen sind nicht ausgeschlossen....


----------



## el Zimbo (30. September 2010)

Äch bän auch dabei! 

Kann allerdings sein, dass ich früher abhaue - aber das ist ja fast Gewohnheit geworden... 

PS:
Zitat Padberg, oder Fischkopp?


----------



## Romarius (30. September 2010)

fährt jemand aus der Ecke Mainz zuuuufällig hin?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. September 2010)

Ich zeig mich am Samstag auch mal wieder


----------



## OZM (30. September 2010)

CU

@Flugviech
soll ich den Vorbau mitbringen oder hat sich das mittlerweile erledigt?
(hatte ihn letztens dabei, aber da warst Du in Ligure)


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2010)

Jes man, bring mit - thx


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich melde hier offiziell meinen Rückzug für Samstag.
Am Sonntag geht aber was - wann und wo ist noch zu klären.


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Oktober 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> 1000 Königsmühle, Sa 2.10.10



Wem das noch nicht reicht:
Sonntag, 11:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Gimmeldingen

Ein ungefährer Plan existiert auch: Weinbiet/Wolfsburg/Benjental/Stabenberg (Änderungen vorbehalten)
Macht so ca. 1000 hm; Coitus Interruptus ist nach dem zweiten Hügel möglich.

Schnelle und technische Passagen sind nicht ausgeschlossen...


----------



## eL (1. Oktober 2010)

danke den nehm ich 1x ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (1. Oktober 2010)

Schweren Herzens sage ich meine Teilnahme morgen ab. Eine akute Seuchenattacke zwingt mich in die Horizontale. Euch viel Spass - grüße an den Zigeunerfels!

Oli, den Vorbau kannst dem Franz in die Hand drücken, ich meld mich dann bei dir.


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Oktober 2010)

Verdammte Seuche! Den Mist hab ich grad hinter mir.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist auch die Seuche. Und zwar wettertechnisch. Fährt heute bei dem Sauwetter jemand Rad?


----------



## Franz/K3 (2. Oktober 2010)

Es sollte zumindest aufgehört haben zu regnen!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Oktober 2010)

Werd mich auch mal Richtung Neustadt bewegen. Bis später


----------



## Romarius (2. Oktober 2010)

toll, krank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (2. Oktober 2010)

Geändert in 11:45 Uhr Bahnhof Lambrecht!


----------



## eL (2. Oktober 2010)

und?
noch feucht geworden?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Oktober 2010)

Nööö. War eine entspannte Tour mit etwas hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit und nassen Trails. Aber kein Regen und Alles in Allem eine geile Tour und ein dreckiges Bike


----------



## eL (3. Oktober 2010)

Danke das diesmal gnade vor recht erging und meine lebensgeister nicht völlig ausgepustet wurden.

war ne sehr schöne classische strecke bei sehr viel sonnenschein.

bis zum nächsten mal

L.


----------



## NoMoreStevens (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi Männers,

war 'ne ganz entspannte Runde heut mit netten Leuten auf netten Pfaden. - Bikerherz watt willste mehr.
Schön mal mit Euch gefahren zu sein. 
Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und wird gern wiederholt so Ihr mich wieder mitnehmt.


PS:
Ein Fotograf wird aus mir wohl nicht mehr werden, die paar Bilder die zu gebrauchen sind hab ich ins Album gestellt.

Ciao Frank


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja, schee war's!!! 

Latürnich kannste wieder mitkommen. Bei Interesse einfach melden...


@Biker-Didi:
Ich hoffe, du warst am Samstag nicht alleine um zehn an der Königsmühle gestanden (?)


----------



## biker-didi (4. Oktober 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ja, schee war's!!!
> 
> Latürnich kannste wieder mitkommen. Bei Interesse einfach melden...
> 
> ...



doch war ich und hatte kein Netz zum Telefonieren.  

Dann bin ich eben alleine eine Runde gefahren.


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, das ist doof am Kaltenbrunner Tal als Treffpunkt - kein Netz...
Aber da du dich auch auskennst, war's ja nicht ganz so schlimm. 

Nächstes Mal wieder.


----------



## Zelle (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja, z. B. 

*Morgen, 05.10.2010 um 17:30 Uhr in Wachenheim.*


----------



## Franz/K3 (4. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei! 

DI-05.10.2010 um 17:30h
Feierabendrunde um den Eckkopf mit ca. 750 hm / 2 Std.
Treffpunkt: Badehaisel Ausgang Wachenheim Richtung Lambrecht​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. Oktober 2010)

Bitte dran denken dass die Abfahrt über die Eckkopfquelle durch Baumfällarbeiten übelst zermosht ist. 

War zumindst vor 2 Wochen noch so, seitdem hab ichs nicht mehr probiert.


----------



## Andybopp (4. Oktober 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bitte dran denken dass die Abfahrt über die Eckkopfquelle durch Baumfällarbeiten übelst zermosht ist.
> 
> War zumindst vor 2 Wochen noch so, seitdem hab ichs nicht mehr probiert.



Jepp, bin gestern durch´s Burgtal losgefahren. Von "unten" sah´s noch ziemlich arg aus.


----------



## biker-didi (4. Oktober 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ja, z. B.
> 
> *Morgen, 05.10.2010 um 17:30 Uhr in Wachenheim.*


Hab Morgen leider keine Zeit


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Oktober 2010)

Das Wetter soll kommendes Wachenende ja Sahne werden. Findet sich vielleicht eine ilustere Runde für meine "berühmte" *Zwiebelkuchen und neuer Wein-Tour*.

Den Start stelle ich mir am kommenden Samstag ab 10 Uhr in Weisenheim am Berg vor. Im Anschluss gibts bei einem heimischen Winzer besagten Speis und Trank.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. Oktober 2010)

Jepp ist gebonged!


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Oktober 2010)

Abwarten. Erst mal schauen wieviele Interesse haben.


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2010)

Für den Winzer ist die Sache sicherlich gebongt, wenn Franz dabei ist wird genug umgesetzt.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, aber ich werde diese Woche lieber zwei Standard-Runden drehen.
Das soll euch allerdings nicht davon abhalten, die Sache durch zu ziehen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Oktober 2010)

Samstag bin ich verplant. Sonntag ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. Oktober 2010)

Word! 

(Wann und Wo wird noch geklärt...)


----------



## donnersberger (6. Oktober 2010)

uii, da bin ich in Finale Ligure  und weiche dem schönen pfälzer Herbstwetter aus  Ein Glück ist es da  nicht so warm  wie hier 

Viel Spass beim Feiern und trinkt einen Zwiebelkuchen für mich mit


----------



## Franz/K3 (6. Oktober 2010)

DO-07.10.2010 um 17:30h
Feierabendrunde um den Bismarkturm mit ca. 750 hm / 2 Std.
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz am Fass in DÜW​

Ich habe meine Pläne für Morgen geändert und komme dieses mal mit Lampe.


----------



## Bogie (7. Oktober 2010)

Zwiwwelkuchen iss gut! Bin dabei.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Oktober 2010)

Es reicht eigentlich schon wenn auf der Tour gerülpst wird.


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Oktober 2010)

Du meinst, um weitere Ausdünstungen zu vermeiden, sollte ein bestimmter Aspirant vom Zwiebelkuchen absehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, auch mit Rücksicht auf das noch an den Bäumen hängende Laub, wobei sicher nicht nur ein Aspirant in Frage kommt


----------



## old school (7. Oktober 2010)

und dann kommen noch einige Transpiranten hinzu


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Oktober 2010)

Sorry,.. wird bei mir wohl doch nix... Werde Morgen Abend wohl auf der Nacht der Wissenschaft in KL sein und da habe ich dann bis Samstagmorgen 10:00 Uhr keine Zeit mehr eine Tour vorzubereiten... Sorry... ein andermal vielleicht...


----------



## Houschter (7. Oktober 2010)

Gut so! Schieb den Termin mal lieber auf nen Tag wo ich nicht grad im Vinschgau 29er teste.

Wenn's passt wär ich dabei.


----------



## Bogie (7. Oktober 2010)

? ...


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Oktober 2010)

@Nico: Vorbereiten? Tisch reservieren geht in 5 Minuten, die Gegend kennst du wie dein linkes Ei - wo ist das Problem?
(Namensschildchen sind eh schwul )

Mein Plan wäre gewesen, um zehn in Bad Dürkheim los zu fahren, und euch dann zu "jagen".
Wenn das mit eurer Zwiwwelkuche-Tour nix wird, wäre das eine alte Native,
wir können den Treffpunkt aber auch weiter südlich einrichten...


----------



## Zelle (8. Oktober 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> (Namensschildchen sind eh schwul )



*Endlich hat mal jemand den Mut das auszusprechen /-schreiben!* 



Wenn es daran mangelt, dass Du so schnell keine Oberlippenbärte auftreiben kannst, da kann ich auch aushelfen, habe noch welche in Reserve und an der Oberlippe


----------



## Quente (8. Oktober 2010)

Gibt`s die auch in silbergrau?


----------



## Zelle (8. Oktober 2010)

Kommt drauf an was man gegessen hat.


----------



## Quente (8. Oktober 2010)

Silberzwiebelkuchen und Federroter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja, in der Regel schon...


----------



## Franz/K3 (10. Oktober 2010)

DI-12.10.2010 um 17:30h
Feierabendrunde um den Bismarkturm mit ca. 750 hm / 2 Std.
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz am Fass in DÜW​
Mit Lampe dann die Treppen an der Limburg runter.


----------



## Zelle (10. Oktober 2010)

dabei


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenns bei mir mit der Arbeit zeitlich hinhaut bin ich dabei...


----------



## Franz/K3 (11. Oktober 2010)

Wie können wir Dich erkennen? - Ist schon sooo lange her!


----------



## eL (11. Oktober 2010)

an dem hochtechnischen gebrabbel


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Oktober 2010)

eL schrieb:


> an dem hochtechnischen gebrabbel


Jau, wenn ich eins nicht verlernt habe, dann das..


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Oktober 2010)

Und ich hatte schon Hoffnung...


----------



## eL (11. Oktober 2010)

nu erzähl uns nicht du würdest den brotlosen künsten fröhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (11. Oktober 2010)

@Suuuuuperzimboooo: Sind die Fotos was geworden?


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Oktober 2010)

@eL:
Die Künste, denen ich nachgehe sind absolut brotlos.
Für die Arbeit, auf die ich jeden Tag gehe, werde ich in zu wenigen Euros bezahlt...

@Zelle:
Geht so - ich muss noch mal üben. Außerdem müssen wir uns etwas mehr Zeit nehmen,
wenn die Bilder besser werden sollen.


----------



## eL (11. Oktober 2010)

ick meine den professor dr. dr. 
aber irgendwie is det jez aussen zusammenhang gerissen.

machde nixe


----------



## donnersberger (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo AWPlervolx,

viele Gruesse aus Finale Ligure, heute erster Tag, Wetter so lala, bissl niesel, rel. schlechte Sicht, aber saugaile Trails, bin entzueckt 

Viele Gruesse in die Palz


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Oktober 2010)

@eL: Hawwischmergedengt...

@Dönerhügel: Sach isch doch - nur Regen in dem sch... Loch!!! 
...viel Spaß und hoffentlich noch besseres Wetter wünsch ich dir wirklich!


----------



## Franz/K3 (11. Oktober 2010)

Genuatief!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (11. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt da auch tolles Wetter, tolle Trails und göttliche Pizza, von Espresso und Vino ganz zu schweigen. Es kommt drauf an, was man draus macht, werte Herren.

Dönersberger, lass es Dir gutgehen.


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2010)

Nein. Gibt es nicht.

Und Finale soll froh sein, dass wir damals nicht noch einen Tag länger geblieben sind;
an dem Tag hätten wir den kompletten Ort dem Erdboden gleich gemacht!


----------



## Flugrost (12. Oktober 2010)

Doch gips.

Zu euch kann man wahrlich nicht sagen:"...wenn Engel reisen..."


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2010)

Franz war dabei...
Wenn er nicht dabei war hatte ich immer Urlaubswetterglück.
Vielleicht war es auch Zoomi oder die Glatze - an mir lag's garantiert nicht. 

Finale kann mich mal - da geht's ja nicht mal über 2000m, wen interessiert das heutzutage noch?


----------



## Franz/K3 (13. Oktober 2010)

DO-14.10.2010 um 17:30h
Feierabendrunde/NightRide um den Eckkopf mit ca. 750 hm / 2 Std. / Abschluss Weizen
Treffpunkt: Badehaisel Ausgang Wachenheim Richtung Lambrecht​


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2010)

Langsam übertreibst dus aber Franz,...


----------



## Zelle (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne übertreiben, bin aber bis 21 Uhr in Heidelbier und danach vermutlich auch schon recht angedönert.


----------



## Franz/K3 (13. Oktober 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Langsam übertreibst dus aber Franz,...



....neee, übertreiben bedeutet für mich, das ganze Gelump in einen Koffer zu schmeißen und nach LA PALMA zu fliegen!


----------



## Bogie (13. Oktober 2010)

Ähhh, laß mich mal kurz überlegen ....


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi Freunde!

Ich wollt mich mal wieder abmelden... Hab am 16.11. die nächste Schulter-OP (Immernoch das alte Leiden). Dann werd ich wohl mindestens 4 weitere Monate ausfallen. Nicht das ich in letzter Zeit schon nie dabei gewesen wäre... Bin ja die letzten 2 Monate auch schon deswegen kaum am fahren... 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Claus, spielen wir ein Doppel.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7617904#post7617904
Gute Besserung


----------



## Franz/K3 (13. Oktober 2010)

Na, dann wünsche ich Euch mal gute Besserung!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Oktober 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> ....neee, übertreiben bedeutet für mich, das ganze Gelump in einen Koffer zu schmeißen und nach LA PALMA zu fliegen!


zum Jahreswechsel würd ich auch gern übertreiben


----------



## Zelle (14. Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch gute Besserung an die Krüppel hier im Fred.


----------



## eL (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis ja nicht was die an deiner schulter so lange rumdönern aber..

Nach 3 luxationen und 2 mal "rumwurschteln und ach das wird von alleine wieder gut" haben die Doc´s auf operation bestanden. Das hat es dann gebracht. Leider brauchte es beim 3ten mal nicht die BG bezahlen. Was recht blöd war als patient 2ter klasse.

Also viel glück

beste grüße


----------



## donnersberger (14. Oktober 2010)

Ciau! Danke fuer die Gruesse und das gute wetter, es ist angekommen  
Vorgestern sind wir ein paar gebaute Strecken gefahren, die vom 24h-Rennnen in Finale Ligure. Gestern war ich mit der Klettergruppe klettern, gleich gehts wieder biken.


----------



## Andybopp (14. Oktober 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> DO-14.10.2010 um 17:30h
> Feierabendrunde/NightRide um den Eckkopf mit ca. 750 hm / 2 Std. / Abschluss Weizen
> Treffpunkt: Badehaisel Ausgang Wachenheim Richtung Lambrecht​



War jetzt einer da? Hätte zwar nicht mitfahren können, da ich mich in die Reihe der Halb-Invaliden mit einreihe. Mein Knie tut beim Fahren unter Belastung ziemlich weh. So bin ich nur eine lockere Hausrunde bei Tageslicht über den Eckkopf gefahren, dort zwei Leuts getroffen, die von Königsbach unterwegs waren und war zum Abschluss 17:30h am Badehaisel. Wollte euch unbekannterweise dann gute Fahrt wünschen und mich mal Lampentechnisch auf den Stand bringen, war nur keiner (mehr?) zu sehen.


----------



## Romarius (14. Oktober 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hi Freunde!
> 
> Ich wollt mich mal wieder abmelden...s


Gute Besserung! Hat die Farbe deines Bikes nun doch negativ auf die Schulter ausgestrahlt? 

ich werde mich hier auch mal "offiziell" abmelden. War diese Saison ja leider schon kaum im PW am Biken, nämlich exakt 3 mal. Peinlich, peinlich. Die Alpen hatten mich dafür öfter, und werden mich in der nahen Zukunft auch wieder mehr sehen. Bin ab November wieder in Innsbruck, dass dort drumrum nur Berge liegen ist natürlich reiner Zufall  Wer mal vorbeikommen möchte, einfach melden. Werde euch schon mal wieder mit paar Schneebildern belästigen. Bis dahin aber erstmal was von vor 4 Wochen. Surenenpass, Zentralschweiz, schee wars; Spiegelreflex und Selbstauslöser stärken die Sprintfähigkeiten!


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2010)

Dann mal auch dir gute Besserung Quente! 

@El: Vor der ersten OP hab ich es über 40x geschafft mir die Schulter auszukugeln. Da haben die nur ne Slap-Läsion behoben, die Bankart-Läsion war angeblich inoperabel... das kam aber auch erst nach mehrmaligen nachfragen zutage. Nu bei Dr. Ambacher in Pforzheim war das ein wenig anders. Der hatte ja schon ein 3D Modell gebastelt von dem Knochen den er aus meiner Hüfte nimmt um ihn in meine Schulter einzubauen. Aber wie war das... Überkopfsportarten kann ich nach der nächsten OP vergessen und gewisse Aktionen beim Biken sollte ich auch lieber lassen... Und Artrose in der Schulter ist auch vorprogrammiert. 

Ich wünsch euch noch viel Spaß. Viellicht trift man sich die nächsten Wochenenden nochmal wenn ich ne kleine Runde durch den PW drehe. 
Das WE vor der OP werde ich versuchen noch mal 2 Zimbotouren mit zu fahren! 
Da kanns mir dann egal sein wie ******* es mir Montag geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. Oktober 2010)

40mal? 
das nenn ich mal ne optimale losgröße.

aber ich glaub nach dem 39ten male tuts nicht mehr ganz so schaize weh.

viel glück


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2010)

@ Romarius: Wir waren diese Woche dort Keschde sammeln, wo wir letztes Jahr auch ne Sammel-Pause eingelegt haben 
Ich freu mich schon wieder auf deine Schnee-Fotos, hoffentlich macht sich das weiße Zeug und seine eisigen Nachwehen diesen Winter nicht so sehr im PW breit  Wie siehts denn in den Alpen aus, geht da schon was?


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Oktober 2010)

eL schrieb:


> 40mal?
> das nenn ich mal ne optimale losgröße.
> 
> aber ich glaub nach dem 39ten male tuts nicht mehr ganz so schaize weh.
> ...



Tat schon nach dem 20.mal nicht mehr weh.


----------



## Tobsn (19. Oktober 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> DO-14.10.2010 um 17:30h
> Feierabendrunde/NightRide um den Eckkopf mit ca. 750 hm / 2 Std. / Abschluss Weizen
> Treffpunkt: Badehaisel Ausgang Wachenheim Richtung Lambrecht​



Fahrt ihr diesen Donnerstag wieder?
Angesichts des Wasserstands wurden wir mal dem Odenwald den Rücken zukehren.
Allerdings wäre uns 18 oder 18:30 Uhr lieber.
Danach noch Badehaisel? 
War letztes Jahr immer ganz nett da.


----------



## Franz/K3 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Topsen,

in dieser Woche solle es nur aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen nur sehr kurzfristige Entscheidungen geben. Aber grundsätzlich ist das Badehaisel eine sehr gute Anlaufstelle für regelmäßige Nachtausfahrten über die Winterzeit.


----------



## Flugrost (19. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr diesen Donnerstag wieder?
> Angesichts des Wasserstands wurden wir mal dem Odenwald den Rücken zukehren.
> Allerdings wäre uns 18 oder 18:30 Uhr lieber.
> Danach noch Badehaisel?
> War letztes Jahr immer ganz nett da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (19. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## eL (20. Oktober 2010)

watt?


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Oktober 2010)

eL schrieb:


> watt?



That


----------



## Tobsn (20. Oktober 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Hallo Topsen,
> 
> in dieser Woche solle es nur aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen nur sehr kurzfristige Entscheidungen geben. Aber grundsätzlich ist das Badehaisel eine sehr gute Anlaufstelle für regelmäßige Nachtausfahrten über die Winterzeit.



Wir starten morgen um 18:30.

Gruß


----------



## Franz/K3 (22. Oktober 2010)

AWP Ausfahrt SA-23.10.2010

Programm ca. 3 Berge mit guten 1000 Hm, Hütteneinkehr zur Mittagszeit
Treffpunkt: Sportplatz in Gimmeldingen um 10:00 Uhr

Wer sich die Hügel zutraut und mit Helm fährt, ist herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren. Ein vorzeitiger Ausstieg ist immer problemlos möglich.​


----------



## Optimizer (22. Oktober 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> AWP Ausfahrt SA-22.10.2010
> ​


Ja was jetzt? Samstag oder am 22.????


----------



## Kelme (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Wolfmann sagt aber, dass am Samstag, der 23. Oktober ist. Ich glaub' der hat recht.


Kelme - mehr AWP. Das gibt Punkte (demnächst)


----------



## Franz/K3 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ihr habt Recht SA-23.10.2010 10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen!​


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Oktober 2010)

AWP-Punkte können ausschließloch durch konsumieren alkoholischer Getränke und, davon völlig unabhängig,
durch verbales live-Spämming ab einem gewissen, nicht allzu hohen Niveau, erzielt werden...

In diesem Sinne  und bis morgen.


----------



## 4season (27. Oktober 2010)

Wo fahrt ihr denn immer eure AWP Punkte ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2010)

Das ist unterschiedlich - in erster Linie am Haardtrand zwischen Bad Dürkheim und Landau...

Bei Interesse entweder vorm Wochenende hier rein schauen, oder PN schicken.


----------



## donnersberger (27. Oktober 2010)

haben *AWP Punkte*  etwas mit Antimaterie oder gar schwarzen Löchern = [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5_Msrdg3Hk"]YouTube        - The Black Hole[/nomedia]  zu tun?


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2010)

Cooler Film!


----------



## Franz/K3 (30. Oktober 2010)

AWP Tour mit Weinbiet und Stabenberg
Treffpunkt: Sportplatz in Gimbeldingen
SO-31.10.10 - 11:00h​


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Oktober 2010)

Fährt ihr am Montag auch??????


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2010)

Zeit habe ich morgen auch. Aber eigentlich will ich euch nicht schon wieder sehen ... Ich befürchte, dass ich bis morgen schon wieder vergessen habe, wie widerlich ihr seid, also - *bis morgen!*


----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Zelle, gips 'ne Möglichkeit dich postnatal abzutreiben?


----------



## Franz/K3 (30. Oktober 2010)

@Pfalzwaldgeist

PN mal Zimbo an - bin selbst am Montag nicht am Start.


Sonntag bis jetzt 8


----------



## donnersberger (30. Oktober 2010)

wir hatten's ja vorhin vom Wetter in Finale Ligure, also wir hatten ja ziemliches Pech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Sonntag bis jetzt 8



Nein, mehr.

Dönersberger, Du hast ein Eis im Schritt. ..."Was macht das mit dir? ...


----------



## Franz/K3 (30. Oktober 2010)

...ja typisch wie die Schamgrenzen fallen im Ausland!


----------



## yulour (31. Oktober 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> SO-31.10.10 - 11:00h



Nehmt ihr mich noch mit?


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2010)

Klar


----------



## donnersberger (31. Oktober 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Dönersberger, Du hast ein Eis im Schritt. ..."Was macht das mit dir? ...



na klar, ich hab die Gänseblümchengesäßcreme satt und bin auf Kokosstracciatellaeiskühlung übergegangen, funktioniert prima


----------



## Zelle (12. November 2010)

*MORGEN, 13.11.2010, 10:00 Uhr
Treffen am Gemüsefred unterhalb der Wolfsburg. *

2 - 4 Berge, rauf und runter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (12. November 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> *MORGEN, 13.11.2010, 10:00 Uhr
> Treffen am Gemüsefred unterhalb der Wolfsburg. *
> 
> 2 - 4 Berge, rauf und runter ...


Wann ist denn dann das AWP Punkte sammeln? Und Wo? Oben Weinbiethütte? Ich bin leicht erkältet und aufgrund der OP am Dienstag will ich lieber nix mehr riskieren... 
Aber AWP Punkte gehen sicher.


----------



## Zelle (12. November 2010)

Dazu muss der ferrückte Vranz was sagen ... ich fahre nur hinterher  

... ferrückter Vranz: Melde Dich zu Wort!


----------



## Zelle (12. November 2010)

Wegen Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bitte für die, die sich nicht angemeldet haben, vorher nochmal hier reingucken ... nicht dass ihr allein im Regen dasteht.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. November 2010)

Schää war die AWP-Tour heut, gute 3 Berge bei 1150 Höhmes, zweil mal inner Kehre übern Lenker weil da sicher militantes Fußvolk Wurzeln unterm Laub versteckt hatte.

Vranz erdete sich auch mindestens einmal spektkulär über einen gut sichtbaren Baumstamm, allerdings wird über die Dunkelziffer seiner Bodenkontakte ausser Sichtweite noch gestritten. 

Wolfgang dagegen fiel aus der Rolle, aber leider nicht vom Rad und blieb uns diesmal seinen Beitrag zur allgemeinen Erheiterung schuldig 

Ansonsten mehr Muskelkater in den Armen als in den Beinen, hat also was gebracht


----------



## der-tick.de (13. November 2010)

UNd keiner hat mir bescheid gesagt... Ich musste mich den ganzen Tag mit Modellbau beschäftigen! 

Freut mich das es euch so viel Spaß gemacht hat! Macht weiter so jungs! Ab Mai bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Romarius (13. November 2010)

morgen jemand? 1000?

hätte dringenden Bewegungsmangel zu bekämpfen...


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2010)

Musste heute zu meiner Begeisterung feststellen, dass der Trail auf den Hochberg wieder pikobello hergerichtet ist!  Hätt ich nach dem Kahlschlag nicht gedacht, ein Hoch auf die fleisigen PWV'ler! 

Jetzt muß nur noch die 2. Ebene frei geräumt werden und alles ist wieder wie früher... *schwärm*


----------



## Flugrost (14. November 2010)

Schon länger...


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2010)

War schon länger nicht mehr dort...


----------



## Flugrost (14. November 2010)

im zweiten Teil über die Forester Trails zu scheppern macht auch Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. November 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> UNd keiner hat mir bescheid gesagt...



Hehe, oben hast du den Termin doch selbst fett zitiert


----------



## der-tick.de (17. November 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hehe, oben hast du den Termin doch selbst fett zitiert



Ich wollt aber nur zur Hütte und nicht zur ganzen Tour (weil kank und OP gestern und so). Laut Dr. Ambacher müsst ihr übrigens schon im März wieder mit mir rechnen.


----------



## Flugrost (17. November 2010)

Ich wünsche Dir gute Genesung.


----------



## Zelle (18. November 2010)

Ich ich wünsche Dir *alles Gute zum Geburtstag* ... auf dass Du wieder fit wirst!


----------



## der-tick.de (18. November 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich ich wünsche Dir *alles Gute zum Geburtstag* ... auf dass Du wieder fit wirst!


Danke Danke! Geht heut schon wieder richtig gut mit meiner Schulter (Die weiß wohl auch welcher Tag heut ist)!  Und ne beeindruckende Narbe...  In 2 Wochen geht das Trockenschwimmen wieder los...


----------



## el Zimbo (19. November 2010)

Ups!

Alles gute nachträglich, Herr Tick! 

...und gute Verw... äh - Genesung.


----------



## Franz/K3 (19. November 2010)

AWP Ausfahrt
SA-20.11.2010  10:00h
*Treffpunkt Parkplatz Maikammer  Ortsausgang Richtung Kalmit
3 Berge  1100 Hm 6 Std.  Hüttenpause - vorzeitiger Ausstieg möglich*






AWP Ausfahrt
SO-21.11.2010  11:00h
*Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Fass in Bad Dürkheim
3 Berge  1000 Hm 5 Std.  Hüttenpause - vorzeitiger Ausstieg möglich*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## donnersberger (19. November 2010)

Hi Tick, von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> AWP Ausfahrt
> SA-20.11.2010  10:00h
> *Treffpunkt Parkplatz Maikammer  Ortsausgang Richtung Kalmit
> 3 Berge  1100 Hm 6 Std.  Hüttenpause - vorzeitiger Ausstieg möglich*
> ...


Wie lange ist eigentlich die Fahrzeit bei 6 bzw. 5 Std. Hüttenpause!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (19. November 2010)

So lange es genug Hütten gibt braucht man keine Fahrzeit ... oder wie war das nochmal mit dem AWP


----------



## el Zimbo (19. November 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wie lange ist eigentlich die Fahrzeit bei 6 bzw. 5 Std. Hüttenpause!?!?



Zwei Deppen, ein Gedanke...
Können wir auch die Pausen etwas früher beenden?
Mir wird das sonst zu lange.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. November 2010)

@Zelle:
*A*lkoholisierte *W*ildgewordene *P*öbelbiker?


----------



## yulour (19. November 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zwei Deppen, ein Gedanke...
> Können wir auch die Pausen etwas früher beenden?
> Mir wird das sonst zu lange.



Steht doch da... 



Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Hüttenpause - vorzeitiger Ausstieg möglich


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. November 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Hi Tick, von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich



Jups,
da häng ich mich auch noch mit dran, und nach der Genesung hoffentlich doch mit Version 3.0 wieder aufm Trail


----------



## der-tick.de (21. November 2010)

Danke Danke nochmal an alle! 
Ich kann sogar schon wieder Wäsche waschen und alleine Duschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (26. November 2010)

AWP Ausfahrt
SA-27.11.2010  10:00h
*Treffpunkt Wachenheim Badehaisel  Ortsausgang Richtung Lambrecht
3 Berge  1100 Hm  6 Std mit Hüttenpause - vorzeitiger Ausstieg möglich*






AWP Ausfahrt
SO-28.11.2010  10:00h
*Treffpunkt Gimmeldingen Sportplatz
3 Berge  1000 Hm  5 Std. mit Hüttenpause - vorzeitiger Ausstieg möglich*


----------



## el Zimbo (26. November 2010)

Danke, Herr Außenminster!


----------



## OZM (27. November 2010)

Franz/K3 - Zelle - OZM

Optik im verschneiten Wald schön

Boden schwer und trotzdem rutschig

ist einfach noch 3° zu warm


----------



## el Zimbo (29. November 2010)

Gestern: Moni - Zoomi - Zimbo

Optik im sonnigen Winterwald wunderschön

Boden fast gefroren, fast kein Schnee auf den Trails, kaum rutschig

es war kalt genug, aber gerade noch angenehm



...der Nikolaus kann dieses Jahr ruhig zwei Tage früher kommen.


----------



## OZM (29. November 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Boden fast gefroren, fast kein Schnee auf den Trails, *kaum rutschig*


aaaaaaaaaarg

ich wünschs Euch


----------



## Don Stefano (29. November 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> es war kalt genug, aber gerade noch angenehm


.


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich die Wettervorhersagen richtig interpretiere, dann fallen in der nächsten Woche mindestens 2 Meter Schnee auf den Pfälzerwadgipfeln!


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Dezember 2010)

Astrein... Schlittenfahren!!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Dezember 2010)

Auf den Protektoren gleiten macht auch Spaß!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. Dezember 2010)

Wetscreamtime


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. Dezember 2010)

Also derzeit Regnet es in Neustadt und der Schnee verschwindet, zumindest bis Wolfsburghöhe...


----------



## yulour (6. Dezember 2010)

Und in Landau schneit es und bleibt liegen... bis Bodenhöhe


----------



## Quente (6. Dezember 2010)

Feinstes Schneepulver benetzt meine Nase, meine Träume gehen zurück zu vergangenen Tagen, als die wärmende Sonne meinen Körper und mein Rad den Berg hoch fliegen ließ....Ich will warm, Sonne, Schweiß.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. Dezember 2010)

Hinterm Ofen isses auch schön 
Ich will am WE aber Schnee bis Nabenhöhe


----------



## biker-didi (19. Dezember 2010)

Abfahrt auf weiß ausgepolsterten Wegen  

Bilder sind im Album


----------



## Zelle (19. Dezember 2010)




----------



## donnersberger (19. Dezember 2010)

yeah


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Dezember 2010)

*ICH WILL AUCH!!!*

Hat Boogie schon wieder eine neue Karre? Die kommt mir so weiß vor... Oder ist der Boogie kein Boogie sondern Mr. Unbekannt?


----------



## biker-didi (19. Dezember 2010)

Ist da einer baden gegangen.
Da hilft auch kein Zinkspray




der-tick.de schrieb:


> *ICH WILL AUCH!!!*
> 
> Hat Boogie schon wieder eine neue Karre? Die kommt mir so weiß vor... Oder ist der Boogie kein Boogie sondern Mr. Unbekannt?







Das weiße ist Boogie´s Schneebike, fügt sich nach einem Sturz besser in die Landschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (19. Dezember 2010)

Wie ging eigentl. die Auffahrt? Liegt doch ne Menge Schnee schon in niedrigen Lagen, seid ihr Straße gefahren?


----------



## Zelle (20. Dezember 2010)

Samstag sind wir vor allem Straße rauf, gestern erst Straße, da es aber sehr gut ging sind wir dann auf Trails umgestiegen. Insgesamt eine feste griffige Schneefläche 

Gestern:


----------



## Franz/K3 (21. Dezember 2010)

*So ihr lieben AWPler,
ich leute jetzt mal die Feiertage mit einer zünfigen pfälzer Weihnachtskrippe ein. --- Feiert schön!*


----------



## iTom (21. Dezember 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> *So ihr lieben AWPler,
> ich leute jetzt mal die Feiertage mit einer zünfigen pfälzer Weihnachtskrippe ein. --- Feiert schön!*


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2010)

hier wird wohl Jesus gegrillt anstatt geboren 

Gruß

Fibbs - hab ich jetzt nen Hunger

Edith: @Zelle: wo ist bei Euch der Schnee??? da liegt ja fast gar nix


----------



## haubert (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo AWP-ler,

ist morgen jemand von euch mit dem Rad im Wald unterwegs?
Geht das überhaupt, bei dem Wetter?

Bin am überlegen mein HT mitzubringen. Je nach Stecke auch das 301.

Leo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin wohl der einzige, der noch arbeiten muss - die anderen sind entweder in Richtung Familie unterwegs, oder invalide...
Vielleicht meldet sich ja doch noch wer - fihl Klük! 

PS:
Ist das auf deinem Forumsbild die Dog Killer Sau? 

PPS:
Jesus wird an Ostern gegrillt, gut abgehangenes Fleisch ist viel zarter und schmackhafter.


.


----------



## haubert (22. Dezember 2010)

PS:
Ist das auf deinem Forumsbild die Dog Killer Sau? 



.[/quote]

Die hätte ich benahe erlegt, wenn ich sie dann erwischt hätte, oder war das anders rum


----------



## Bogie (22. Dezember 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl der einzige, der noch arbeiten muss
> .



Mööp - Einspruch Herr Zimbo!

Ich bin ebenfalls noch am arbeiten. Jedenfalls tue ich so. Morgen auch, aber dann gehts ab Richtung Heimat.
Immer schön rein ins Verkehrschaos 
Jedes Jahr Massenpanik mit vorheriger Ansage...


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2010)

ja genau herr bogie
jedes jahr das selbe
aber nach soo vielen jahren sollte man das ab können

frohe ostern euch allen

L.


----------



## Bogie (23. Dezember 2010)

Auch hier an alle:

Frohe Weihnachten!

Gruß Bogie


----------



## donnersberger (23. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir ein schönes Fest, laßt Euch FETT beschenken, damit der "Pfälzer Schlachtplatte" - Fred gefüllt wird 

Bin übrigens auch noch am Schaffe, Mo-Do diese und nächste Woche..


----------



## Franz/K3 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche auch allen frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten, vor allem den vielen Atheisten unter Euch.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Dezember 2010)

Schei$$ auf Weihnachten, fresst und sauft bis ihr platzt.
Dann lasst den alten Schei$$ hinter euch und freut euch auf ein weiteres beschi$$enes Jahr!


----------



## Kelme (23. Dezember 2010)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche auch allen frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten, vor allem den vielen Atheisten unter Euch.


Dieses Jahr fällt Weihnachten wenigstens mal "atheisten-freundlich" auf ein Wochenende. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man sich über die Gestaltung zusätzlicher freier Tage Gedanken machen müsste, mit deren Herkunft man eh nix anfangen kann.


----------



## Optimizer (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche euch auch frohe Weihnachten und uns allen, dass wir zwischen den Tagen nochmal ein bisschen Schnee bekommen. Würde nämlich gerne noch ein bisschen Bike-imTiefschnee-Rumtragen praktizieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. Dezember 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> [harte Worte]... fresst und sauft ... [Fortsetzung harte Worte]



Oh, das machen wir schon längere Zeit jeden Mittwoch, natürlich etwas stilvoller als in obigen beiden Verben ausgedrückt. Wir geben unser Bestes!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> ...natürlich etwas stilvoller...



Deine Definition von stilvoll möchte ich nicht kennen... 

Schöne Feiertage auch an die Christen, und das andere religiöse Gesocks!


----------



## donnersberger (23. Dezember 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schöne Feiertage auch an die Christen



Danke


----------



## lomo (23. Dezember 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Deine Definition von stilvoll möchte ich nicht kennen...



Echt net?
Alla gud!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Dezember 2010)

*???*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Dezember 2010)

Und wieso wird der Wein nicht getrunken??
Euch Allen ein schönes geruhsames Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Quente (23. Dezember 2010)

Alla guud "Frohe Weinnacht". Prost!


----------



## lomo (23. Dezember 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und wieso wird der Wein nicht getrunken??



Das Bild ist von nem österreichischen Glashersteller. Keine Ahnung, was die mit dem Inhalt machen, die hebt ja auch die Nase ans Glas statt über das Glas, so riecht die nix. Ösis halt.


----------



## Flugrost (23. Dezember 2010)

Ein Gläschen wird per Näschen angewärmt und auf "Ex"  schlundgierig hinuntgestülpt.

Genauso wünsch ich euch den kommenden Konsum - ob Christ oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Dezember 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch auch frohe Weihnachten und uns allen, dass wir zwischen den Tagen nochmal ein bisschen Schnee bekommen. Würde nämlich gerne noch ein bisschen Bike-imTiefschnee-Rumtragen praktizieren...



Ab Morgen geht es mit der weißen Pracht wieder los.... 
Frohe Weihnacht


----------



## lomo (23. Dezember 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Deine Definition von stilvoll möchte ich nicht kennen...



Darf ich noch mal nachlegen, ja?




Fahrstil von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## iTom (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von der badischen Seite aus, eine scheeeene Weihnacht Euch allen


----------



## Vosegus (24. Dezember 2010)

Joyeux Noel aus dem krummen Elsass!


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich starte morgen um 11:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen - wenn jemand Lust hat...


----------



## Bogie (27. Dezember 2010)

Lust schon, aber ich darf arbeiten.
Bin mal gespannt wieviel Schnee auf den Pfälzer Bergen liegt.
Bei mir ist inzwischen ein Überangebot an Schnee vorhanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (27. Dezember 2010)

Bogie schrieb:


> Bei mir ist inzwischen ein Überangebot an Schnee vorhanden...


Wir hätten hier auch noch gute 10 Tonnen an Selbstabholer abzugeben.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Dezember 2010)

Auf jeden Fall liegt genug von dem weißen Zeug - war heute auch mal schauen.
Schnee frisst Körner, bergauf und bergab. Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Dezember 2010)

_edit..._
Siehe hier: -> http://www.geocaching-westpfalz.de/index.php/gc/gps/86-rettungspunkte-rlp-gpx-gpi-download


----------



## donnersberger (28. Dezember 2010)

dauert nimmi lang, dann sinn unsere pälser Berge vergletschert


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Dezember 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> dauert nimmi lang, dann sinn unsere pälser Berge vergletschert


----------



## donnersberger (28. Dezember 2010)

<dream>
Endlich:  "mit der Gondel zur Rietburg" 
der veraltete 2-er-Sessellift wurde einem bedürftigen Kindergarten geschenkt
</dream>


----------



## Romarius (1. Januar 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wir hätten hier auch noch gute 10 Tonnen an Selbstabholer abzugeben.



was kostet der Versand?
hier in Innsbruck liegt fast nix mehr. AUf den Bergen wirds auch nicht mehr. Zwar nicht wirklich schlecht (siehe in meinem Album Winter 2010/2011), aber "könnte mehr" 

doofe Südwestwetterlage jetzt die nächsten Tage


----------



## Franz/K3 (2. Januar 2011)

Da schau ich mir ein paar Fotos der letzten Jahre an...
und
und
und entdecke ständig etwas Neues!









...aber erst auf den zweiten Blick - dann noch dieses Grinsen!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Januar 2011)

Das sind eben AWP Touren


----------



## Franz/K3 (24. Januar 2011)

AWP Mitfahrtsanfrage - passen die zu uns?





*Laura und Alba Zabatero, die Töchter des spanischen Regierungschefs letzte Woche bei einem Empfang der Obamas.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katermurr (24. Januar 2011)

passendes Schuhwerk schonmal


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Januar 2011)

Die Eine ist aber schon ein bisschen bucklig... die sollte mal nen paar Runden schwimmen gehen...


----------



## Flugrost (24. Januar 2011)

Die schwimmen beide oben...


----------



## yulour (24. Januar 2011)

Die sind nicht bucklig... die haben nur Protektoren drunter


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die schwimmen beide oben...


...was auf keinen Fall die Jungs von Greenpeace sehen dürfen.


----------



## Bogie (24. Januar 2011)

Boah ey, das ist ja ein Gruselkabinett


----------



## donnersberger (25. Januar 2011)

Karneval?!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Januar 2011)

Das nennt sich Puddingbrummsel-Gothik-Style - das ist grad voll im Trend!


----------



## Franz/K3 (25. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. Januar 2011)

Willst du für's Wochenende schonmal "Kältefrei" beantragen?


----------



## Dddakk (25. Januar 2011)

Zapatero = Schuhmacher. Passt doch!


----------



## Franz/K3 (25. Januar 2011)

Ja der iberische Schuhmacher soll nach der (nicht beabsichtigten) Veröffentlichung des Fotos heftig gekotzt haben.



			
				el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du für's Wochenende schonmal "Kältefrei" beantragen?



Nein die Wettervorhersage hat zwei Ziele:
	Nico soll motiviert werden.
	Du sollst bei der Tourplanung uns ausschließlich über sonnengeflutete Südhänge führen.
	Alle möchten ab sofort wieder an das Auftragen der Sonnencreme denken.


----------



## Flugrost (25. Januar 2011)

Franz schrieb:
			
		

> â¢ Du sollst bei der Tourplanung uns ausschlieÃlich Ã¼ber sonnengeflutete SÃ¼dhÃ¤nge fÃ¼hren



3xWolkenbruch?


----------



## Tobsn (26. Januar 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> ...Nein die Wettervorhersage hat zwei Ziele:
> 	Nico soll motiviert werden.
> 	Du sollst bei der Tourplanung uns ausschließlich über sonnengeflutete Südhänge führen.
> 	Alle möchten ab sofort wieder an das Auftragen der Sonnencreme denken.





Aber egel gefahren wird am WE


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Januar 2011)

Die Höhere Mathetik beherscht halt nicht jeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (28. Januar 2011)

Claus was macht Dein Heilungsprozess?


----------



## Bogie (4. Februar 2011)

Damit hier auch mal wieder was los ist:

http://video.mpora.com/watch/B6vkVnihZ/hd/

Da kommt man richtig ins Träumen   und möchte sofort Sport treiben.


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2011)

Coole Trailsequenzen, tolle Moves! Woher allerdings Deine Affinität zu achselbehaarten und muscleshirtbewehrten Hupfdohlen kommt, musst mal noch erklären...


----------



## Franz/K3 (10. Februar 2011)

Und nun die AWP Ausfahrt fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten Samstag!



SA-12.02.2011 - 10:00h Wachenheim
*Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Badehaisel
Programm 2 Berge & 1 HÃ¼gel ca. 1000 hm*
Eckkopf â Stabenberg â Silbertal-Eckopf-Wachenheim
HÃ¼tteneinkehr, vorzeitiger Ausstieg immer mÃ¶glich â Mitfahrer bitte mit Helm!



 

 






 

 

​


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2011)

(wegen Sonntag wird noch diskutiert...)


----------



## donnersberger (10. Februar 2011)

:blauer Grinser mit dickem weißen Daumen: :blauer Grinser mit dickem weißen Daumen: :blauer Grinser mit dickem weißen Daumen:


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin für eine Tour nicht so weit nördlich.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Februar 2011)

Da bisher niemand Einspruch eingelegt hat:
*
Sonntag - 11:00 Uhr - Königsmühle/Kaltenbrunner Tal*
Entspannte 2-3 Hügel Sonntagstour, Ausstieg muss sich jeder selber suchen...


----------



## Lynus (12. Februar 2011)

Ich tät mich euch (dir?) morgen anschliessen


----------



## Franz/K3 (12. Februar 2011)

Ja prima!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (13. Februar 2011)

Nur nochmal kurz zum Verständnis: Königsmühle, nicht Gemüsestand-Parkplatz ?
Bis morgen.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Februar 2011)

Stimmt. Bis später...

PS: Die Weinbiet-Webcam zeigt blauen Himmel im Westen...


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2011)

*Härzliche Ährentachswünsche!*

der Herr!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (14. Februar 2011)

el

Vieleicht klappts dieses jahr mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour


----------



## eL (14. Februar 2011)

Danke Danke

Das war ja klar das desch flugtier wieder nich stille halten kann und petzen muss ;-)

PWG ich erinner mich noch an die letzte tour mit dir und dem houschter. danach durft ich 3 wochen humpeln und sah aus wien schlumpf. Na des mache ma doch dies jahr wieder! wär doch gelacht.

Ab mitte märz bei sonnenschein hab ich dann wieder termine frei.

also bis denn L.


----------



## Houschter (14. Februar 2011)

Oh, ich erinner mich! 

Glückwunsch und alles Gute wünsch ich.  Auf die Tour freu ich mich jetzt schon.


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Nu! Denn mal alles Gute!


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2011)

... von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche


----------



## Optimizer (14. Februar 2011)

eL schrieb:


> PWG ich erinner mich noch an die letzte tour mit dir und dem houschter. danach durft ich 3 wochen humpeln und sah aus wien schlumpf. Na des mache ma doch dies jahr wieder! wär doch gelacht.



Das war nich da, wo ich so weißherbschdkrampfte, oder?
Aber auch aus der Randzone alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Es ist soweit. Ich möchte mich von meinem treuen Cube Fritzz 20" trennen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Interesse oder hat einen Bekannten der auf der Suche nach einem top gepflegten Enduro-Bike ist.
-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=350729
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Franz/K3 (14. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch *el*, bis 40 sind es dann ja auch nicht mehr viele Jahre!


----------



## eL (15. Februar 2011)

Pflugdöner würd des besimmt nehmen
musst nur noch nen stück rausflexen da er ja nich so longe haxn hat

was gibts denn bei dir als nächstes? ami? oder franzos?

opti    nee des war woannerscht

franz   mittlerweile spielts keene roll ob uff der tort 1 oder 10 kerzen zu wenich sin. ab dem zeitpunkt haucht man die eh nich mehr am stück aus.


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Februar 2011)

Nix... Ami oder Franzos... Wo denkst du hin? Ich bin beim Land angestellt, da sind solche Edelrahmen preislich jenseits des Horizonts...
Ich werde nach wie vor bei nem Würfel bleiben...

Ach,.. und alles Gute zum Geburtstag eL... Machste eigentlich immer noch in Plastik??


----------



## eL (15. Februar 2011)

jaa son jahr muss ich hier wohl noch aushalten.

ach und es heißt plastic <---- wenn schon dann die internationale schreibweise


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Februar 2011)

Von mir auch nachträglich alles Jute statt Plastik, an den verkünstelten Geburtstagsgreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (15. Februar 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich werde nach wie vor bei nem Würfel bleiben...



Hanzz?


----------



## Zelle (15. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch nachträglich, eL (Fahrtechniktraining?)

Glückwunsch Frank Arschidreck, Du noch älterer Sack!

Und schonmal für Morgen: Franz, alles Gute


----------



## Houschter (15. Februar 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> el
> 
> Vieleicht klappts dieses jahr mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour



Wenn wir schon dabei sind:

 Chris

Alles Gute und feier schön! 

Den anderen Geburtstagskindern natürlich auch alles Gute!


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Februar 2011)

Auch von mir noch einmal Alles GUTE


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hanzz?


Ne...
Der Verkauf ist nun auch erst mal gecancelt... Im Februar gibts bei Cube schon keine Räder mehr... Stehe nun auf der Warteliste...


----------



## Houschter (15. Februar 2011)

Klasse Markteinschätzung von den Herren!  Wann hättest du denn kaufen sollen, im November? 

Frag mal bei MHW-BikeHouse nach, die haben von Cube normal jedes Modell da!


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Klasse Markteinschätzung von den Herren!  Wann hättest du denn kaufen sollen, im November?


Besser wohl eher kurz vor der Eurobike... Cube hat da echt einen Sparren... Naja... ich hoffe nun drauf das ein Händler das Bike aus seiner Vororder streicht und dann bekomme ich es hoffentlich doch noch zeitnah...


----------



## Franz/K3 (15. Februar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Old School - der Name ist Programm!


----------



## Flugrost (15. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute zum 60sten, Fränk!


----------



## eL (15. Februar 2011)

Boah ey

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf ihr geburtstagsgreise.

@zelle  im deister? oder wo hast jetz die nächste erderhebung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (15. Februar 2011)

Alles Jute auch an Frank... Wann fahren wir endlich mal ne Runde Tandem???


----------



## Zelle (15. Februar 2011)

@eL: *Die Harburger Berge* sind ein Höhenzug im Nordosten von Niedersachsen sowie im Süden von Hamburg (Deutschland). Sie sind bis zu 155 Meter hoch.


----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute Fran*z*!


----------



## Bogie (16. Februar 2011)

Happy Birthday...


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Februar 2011)

Is ja ne echte Inflation an Jubilaren hier. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Alle!


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Februar 2011)

Mann, was'n hier los?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle außer Frank! 
(  )

Franz sagte was von Donnerstag, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## Franz/K3 (16. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

langsam - langsam. Wie man unschwer erkennen kann bin ich deutlich jünger als Frank. Nicht nur 24 Stunden!


----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2011)

Franz Du irrst Dich, Du hast heute Geburtstag! 

(aber wenn Du willst, bekommste das Gleiche morgen nochmal und ich ändere das im Kalender. Aber Skype hat mich heute auch an Deinen Geburtstag erinnernt. Hast Du es da falsch oder erinnert Skype 24 h vorher?) 

:döner:


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Februar 2011)

Hauptsache er hat seine Termine richtig gemacht.
Alles Gute nochmal, ihr alten Säcke und Christian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (16. Februar 2011)

Ein Anruf bei meiner Mutter und mein Skype sagen 17. ist richtig!

Liegt Hamburg vor der Datumsgrenze?


----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2011)

Kann schon sein, dass Hamburg etwas weiter ist als die Pfalz. Welches Jahr schreibt ihr?


----------



## Franz/K3 (16. Februar 2011)

...bei uns ist Sommer!
Also seit Wochen zweistellige Temperaturen und staubtrockene Trails.


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Februar 2011)

Der Mann leidet unter Realitätsverlust, zumindest funktioniert sein Thermostat nicht mehr richtig,
aber relativ schön und mild isses bei uns schon seit Wochen...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Februar 2011)

Wir sollten vielleicht ein Ü 45 Forum eröffnen.
Alles gute ihr Zwei.
@ Franz. Gibt es eigentlich Sondertarife bei Geburtstag


----------



## Franz/K3 (16. Februar 2011)

Ja Eintritt frei, aber diese Vergütung geht sofort für den extra Bonus drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Februar 2011)

Zusätze sind immer das Beste.


----------



## Franz/K3 (16. Februar 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ralitätsverlust ... zumindest funktioniert sein Thermostat nicht mehr richtig!




@Zimbo
Wir wissen ja, dass gleißendes Tageslicht schlecht für Deine erweiterten Pupillen ist, aber streck doch mal einen Arm für die Haustür!


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Februar 2011)

Du wirst ja wohl nicht nochmal behaupten wollen, dass es in den letzten drei Wochen permanent über 10°C war, oder?
Jetzt isses total schön und angenehm draußen - aber das wird sich noch ändern. Zumindest wird's wieder kälter...


----------



## Franz/K3 (16. Februar 2011)

...ach was, vieleicht in Hamburg. 

Auf n-tv zweigen sie soeben wie die Sitze im Stadion für das heutige Derby vom Schneematsch befreit werden!


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2011)

Franz! Alles Gute zum 59ten!


----------



## Franz/K3 (17. Februar 2011)

Danke Flugrost, aber 69 ist die Nummer mit der ich mich besser identifizieren kann!


----------



## eL (17. Februar 2011)

von mir och herzlichen glühstrumpf zum 69ten


----------



## Zelle (17. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute Fran*z*!


----------



## donnersberger (17. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Franz !!!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Februar 2011)

Jetzt auch von mir nochmal richtig:







...und vor körperlichen Anstrengungen immer ausreichend Wasser trinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old school (17. Februar 2011)

Uups gerade wieder ausm Koma erwacht.
Also alles Gute für Franzl
und danke für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Februar 2011)

Na dann von mir auch alles jute... 

Hab übrigens letztes WE auch 40km geschafft. (Allerdigns zu Fuß)

Wie kommts das die Zelle nu in Hamburg ist? 

Viele Grüße vom Nichtstun!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Februar 2011)

Wir haben den Zelle einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten, und zurück in den Norden geschickt.


----------



## kawilli (17. Februar 2011)

von mir auch alles Gute zum Purzeltag  FRANZ und nachträglich natürlich auch an alle die jetzt gerade Grund zum Feiern hatten!!!


----------



## Bogie (17. Februar 2011)

Ich gratuliere allen außer Franz!


----------



## zena (17. Februar 2011)

Happy Birthday Franz und die auch Glückwünsche Old School
schön dass es euch gibt


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2011)

Hi Franz,
auch von mir alles Gute!

Gruß Roiner.


----------



## Flugrost (17. Februar 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jetzt auch von mir nochmal richtig:


Die wird über die Jahre auch immer dicker...


----------



## yulour (17. Februar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Alle die jetzt heute, oder gestern... vorgestern...


irgendwie ist das grad ein wenig unübersichtlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (17. Februar 2011)

SA-19.02.2011 - 10:00h Gimmeldingen
*Treffpunkt Parkplatz am SPORTPLATZ
Programm 3 Berge & 1 Hügel ca. 1300 hm*
Weinbiet  Bergstein  Wolfsburg -Königsberg - Weinbiet
Hütteneinkehr, vorzeitiger Ausstieg immer möglich  Mitfahrer bitte mit Helm!



 

 






 

 

​


----------



## haubert (18. Februar 2011)

Ich bekomme wieder mal gar nichts mit diese Woche.

Franz, Old School, alles Gute zum Geburtstag 


Leo


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die wird über die Jahre auch immer dicker...



Nicht wird - werden!


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ssXJtzFOjA"]YouTube        - ANIMAL CRACKERS [Shamrock Edit] (HQ)[/nomedia]


----------



## kawilli (20. Februar 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> YouTube        - ANIMAL CRACKERS [Shamrock Edit] (HQ)



goil boah ey


----------



## Romarius (25. Februar 2011)

er hier möchte sich um Mitgliedschaft bei den AWPler bewerben. Winter scheint nicht so sein Ding zu sein... 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20212556"]Ager Stefan Stubai drop PTTP on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2011)

Hey das sieht lustig aus - und ich dachte, Skifahren und vor allem Freeriden und Droppen wäre schwer;
dabei scheint das doch alles wie von alleine zu gehen - toller Sport! 

(wenn er AWP'ler wär, würde er mit dem Bike da runter fallen...)


----------



## Franz/K3 (25. Februar 2011)

AWP Ausfahrt
SA-26.02.2011 - 10:00h Gimmeldingen
Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Sportplaz
Stabenberg  Eckkopf - Bräuninger Fels, Weißer Stein, Lambertskreutz  Weinbiet
6 Stunden  1400hm mit Hütteneinkehr
Mitfahrer willkommen, vorzeitiger Ausstieg immer möglich, bitte mit Helm!


 

 






 

 

​


----------



## Franz/K3 (25. Februar 2011)

AWP Ausfahrt
SO-27.02.2011 - 11:00h Maikammer
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Ausgang Maikammer Richtung Kalmit
Rietburg â Hochberg- Kalmit Klassiker!
5 Stunden â 1300hm mit HÃ¼tteneinkehr
Mitfahrer willkommen, vorzeitiger Ausstieg immer mÃ¶glich, bitte mit Helm!

*Achtung: Bei Regen wird kurzfristig abgesagt - bitte den Fred verfolgen!*



 

 






 

 

​


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2011)




----------



## donnersberger (25. Februar 2011)

> Samstag-Döner in Gammeldinger

ei da simma dabei


----------



## donnersberger (26. Februar 2011)

war'n super Biketag


----------



## Franz/K3 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja und für morgen sieht es ebenfalls nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Februar 2011)

Morgen auch wieder dabei: el Zimbo... 

Nochmal zum Video (@Romarius): 100 hm Falltiefe?


----------



## Flugrost (26. Februar 2011)

20 wenns hochkommt - er hats ja überlebt


----------



## yulour (27. Februar 2011)

aktuelle Wetterlage: leichter Regen mit unbeständiger Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (27. Februar 2011)

@zimbo: ja mindestens. schätze etwas mehr, 150m rum. er hatte wohl schlicht glück. der herr ist wohl bei einem contest gemeldet und ein kollege wird ihn mal drauf ansprechen in ca 2 wochen.
bei so steilem gelände geht die energie beim aufprall ja nach unten. kennt man z.b. bei drops im bikepark. steile landung z.b. übern lenker in den steilen wald, da fühlen sich 2-3m wie nichts an. wäre die landung eben... nunja: aua. kennt man bestimmt 

der herr hatte ja auch mehrere aufprälle, ich denke mehrere male so 5-20m.

naja, alleine sich auf einem dorn die ski anzuziehen ist zu dämlich. man lernt ja auch bereits im skikindergarten, die ski immer orthogonal zur fallinie anzuziehen. viel erfahrung scheine die herren jedenfalls nicht zu haben. wer erfahrung hat steigt so einen Hang nicht zu 100% auf und fährt in direkt wieder ins Skigebiet ab.

Nunja, irgendwo hier war das:


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Februar 2011)

Ist das eine Winterkarte?
Ich find ja Sommerkarten schöner, so mit grün, braun und grau statt immer nur weiß...

PS:
Der Typ hat zwischendurch sogar fast 20m gestanden auf dem Video. 
Der Rest war echt Glück, wenn man sich mal die vielen Felsen anschaut,
über die er gerade so drüber fliegt...


----------



## Franz/K3 (27. Februar 2011)

Erstaunlich aber wahr, auf den Wettergott im Pfälzerwald ist einfach Verlass!

Wieder ein Wochenende ohne Regen und der Sonntag war sogar etwas sonnig bei zweistelligen Temperaturen. Der Frühling kommt!


----------



## zena (27. Februar 2011)

sorry dass wir nicht dazu getoßen sind. Es war ein Übungstag mit öfters hochschieben, hat aber sehr gelohnt


----------



## Franz/K3 (27. Februar 2011)

...Du machst uns mit Deiner Zusage für Sonntag schon ganz wuschig, dann die schmerzliche Enttäuschung. 

Also nichts was man nicht schnell wieder gut machen kann.


----------



## zena (27. Februar 2011)

ooops, hab ich was zugesagt?  
ich bin für gewöhnlich zuverlässig, habs verschwitzt und war nicht absichtlich  ich machs wieder gut kirsch-schoko-kuchen? ohne haaselnüsse versteht sich


----------



## Franz/K3 (27. Februar 2011)

> ...ohne haaselnüsse versteht sich



Da freut sich aber einer!


----------



## Romarius (28. Februar 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ist das eine Winterkarte?
> Ich find ja Sommerkarten schöner, so mit grün, braun und grau statt immer nur weiß...


das ist eine normale Topografische Karte. Wobei die Österreicher wesentlich schlechter sind als die schweizer. Grün sind ansonste ja nur die Kompass-Topokarten. Und die sind relativ veraltet immer.

wenns hier mit dem Wetter so weiter geht, muss ich mich echt beeilen mein Bike hier herzuschaffen. Die Nordkette ist weiterhin 100% schneefrei bit ca 1600m. Da braucht niemand an den Gardasee zu fahren 

hier übrigens nochmal in slomo (das originalvideo wurde wohl gelöscht):
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU3okOxtLH8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Ager Stefan - Ski drop from mountain in slowmotion[/nomedia]
man sieht relativ gut, dass er immer auf den schneebändern landet. dann kann man sowas schon unverletzt überleben. (mus man aber nicht...)


----------



## kawilli (28. Februar 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich aber wahr, auf den Wettergott im Pfälzerwald ist einfach Verlass!
> 
> Wieder ein Wochenende ohne Regen und der Sonntag war sogar etwas sonnig bei zweistelligen Temperaturen. Der Frühling kommt!



Ich will auch wieder in die Pfalz. Hier in Hessen hats gestern den ganzen Tag geregnet und war kalt. Heute dagegen strahlender Sonnenschein und locker 12 Grad. Natürlich konnte das niemand genießen, denn auf der Arbeit scheint keine Sonne. Franz hat bestimmt einen Megadeal mit dem Wettergott gemacht oder ein nachträgliches Geburtstagsgeschenk bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

*Herzlichen Glückwünsch züm Gebürtstag, Herr Flügröst!!!*


----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *Herzlichen Glückwünsch züm Gebürtstag, Herr Flügrost!!!*


Ditowski!!!


----------



## donnersberger (1. März 2011)

Hey alles Gute auch von mir Flugdönerchen !!!


----------



## zena (1. März 2011)

ach du dick Backe ich hätte viel später damit gerechnet! Du hast heute Geburtstag? Ich war irgendwo bei Mitte-März
na dann:

Happy Geburtstach Flugrippchen! Isch hann disch gern


----------



## eL (1. März 2011)

eben eben

20. oder 21te 


also macht ma halblag


----------



## haubert (1. März 2011)

Hallo Flugrost
Baste Grüße auch von mir und lass dich heut schön verwöhnen

Leo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

eL schrieb:


> eben eben
> 
> 20. oder 21te
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt? Hat sich mein Handy etwa geirrt???


----------



## Levty (1. März 2011)

Endlich 18. Glückwunsch! 

...in 19 Tagen.


----------



## eL (1. März 2011)

das verar$cht dich


----------



## Franz/K3 (1. März 2011)

Glückwunsch Flugrost!


----------



## pfalz (1. März 2011)

Alles gute!!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

Ich glaube der eL hat recht - Kommando zurück!

Sorry...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. März 2011)

@ Zimbo. Ned so schnell?  Warte noch 19 Tage, dann darfst du nochmal.


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

*Genau - am 20. ist er dran!!!*


----------



## haubert (1. März 2011)

Na klasse, die Generalprobe hat schon mal geklappt
mal sehen ob wir es am 20sten alle noch wissen

@zimbo,

ich hoffe du hast dei Handy angelernt, nicht dass wir im nächsten Lahr in die gleiche Falle laufen. hi hi


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

Gerade eben hab ich den Eintrag geändert.
Der Gute hat an einem Sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. März 2011)

Will fahren. Samstag?


----------



## Franz/K3 (1. März 2011)

PN - kommt!


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

Sonntag wäre besser - was auch immer Franz geschrieben hat;
dann gibt es eine klassische AWP-Tour in der Pfalz - Eckdaten müssen noch verhandelt werden...


----------



## Flugrost (1. März 2011)

Merci bien - is nochn bischen hin... außerdem is Easymaddin vor mir dran - der alte Sack.


----------



## Franz/K3 (2. März 2011)

AWP Ausfahrt
SO-06.03.2011 - 11:00h Lambrecht
Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Bahnhof
3 Berge und schöne Aussicht vom Drachenfels
5 Stunden  1100hm mit Hütteneinkehr
Mitfahrer willkommen, vorzeitiger Ausstieg immer möglich, bitte mit Helm!


 

 






 

 

​


----------



## Levty (3. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre besser


Hey, 
Sonntag habe ich leider Kylie. Nix mit biken.
Wenn Samstag nix geht, fahre ich halt in Heidelberg und komme nächste Woche, wenns klappt, vorbei .


----------



## Levty (4. März 2011)

Nightride!
Warmfahren für morgen .


----------



## Levty (5. März 2011)

Für die heutigen Teilnehmer: Danke für die Lustige Tour. Das mim Lift ist nur ein Vorschlag 

Und für alle die sehen möchten, wie man Fahrrad fährt:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20601448"]A Hill in Spain on Vimeo[/ame]

Bis demnächst


----------



## donnersberger (5. März 2011)

cool!

jo ich fand's heute auch nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (5. März 2011)

Danke an Uli für die schöne, technisch fordernde und auch ganz schön anstrengende Tour.


----------



## biker-didi (6. März 2011)

Danke Ulli für die Super Tour, die war so schön das wir sie nochmal fahren müssen.


----------



## Flugrost (6. März 2011)

Merci Uli! Hat wer Fotos vom Samstag?


----------



## donnersberger (7. März 2011)

hab ein paar gemacht..

















restl. Foddos


----------



## Flugrost (7. März 2011)

Thx!


----------



## eL (7. März 2011)

autschn 
das iss jez aber bitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (7. März 2011)

eL schrieb:


> autschn
> das iss jez aber bitter


.


----------



## Franz/K3 (7. März 2011)

Hallo Uli,

auch von mir noch einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Tour am Samstag.

Laut Wetter Prophet erreicht uns der Frühling jetzt absolut sicher mit 16 Grad und Sonne am kommenden Wochenende!

Da kann man nicht früh genug anfangen zu planen.


----------



## Optimizer (7. März 2011)

shit....fast randzone und dann verpasst....


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. März 2011)

10a mit neuen´m Lenker


----------



## el Zimbo (7. März 2011)

Auch von mir nochmal ein großes DANKESCHÖN an Uli, falls er überhaupt mitliest.

Das Bild ist für Wolfgang:       (noch ein paar weitere im Album)






Das ist doch mal ein schönes Wochenende, oder?


----------



## Franz/K3 (7. März 2011)

Zimbo Du hast recht, ein Erlebnis für Bogie das festgehalten werden musste!


----------



## kawilli (7. März 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Für die heutigen Teilnehmer: Danke für die Lustige Tour. Das mim Lift ist nur ein Vorschlag
> 
> Und für alle die sehen möchten, wie man Fahrrad fährt:
> A Hill in Spain on Vimeo
> ...



Des is ja zum Niederknieen!!! So was geiles hab ich ja lange nicht mehr gesehen. Auch können wollen.


----------



## Palatinist (7. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Auch von mir nochmal ein großes DANKESCHÖN an Uli, falls er überhaupt mitliest.
> 
> Das Bild ist für Wolfgang:       (noch ein paar weitere im Album)
> 
> ...



Auch wenn es deutlich mehr Mitfahrer (-schieber?) als erwartet waren, freut es mich, dass die Tour vielen gefallen hat. Gerne wieder, auch wenn es schwierig ist, noch mehr Kehren in einer Tour unterzubringen.

Gruss   Uli


----------



## Bogie (7. März 2011)

Noch mehr Bilder...


















und noch 3 weitere im Album.


----------



## Flugrost (7. März 2011)

Die Bananenpix sind net zu verachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-didi (8. März 2011)

Noch mehr Fotos

















weitere im  Album


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. März 2011)

ich dachte schon die ganze Zeit, die Gegend kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, das zweitletzte Bild hat das Rätsel dann entgültig gelöst.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. März 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> ich dachte schon die ganze Zeit, die Gegend kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, das zweitletzte Bild hat das Rätsel dann entgültig gelöst.



Wutzelgehubbel-Strecke 
Scheene Bilder


----------



## Levty (8. März 2011)

Seit meinem kleinen Unfall am Sontnag bin ich nun so mim Stadtrad unterwegs:




Laufen ist gerade nicht so angesagt :/


----------



## Tobsn (9. März 2011)

Oh shit, Single Foot Speed. 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Optimizer (9. März 2011)

biker-didi schrieb:


>



Seh ich jetzt gerade erst: @Armin: Schöner Rucksack! Ist das da auch dein aktuelles Rad!?!? Cooooool...


----------



## eL (9. März 2011)

watt hasten wida anjestellt ?


----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2011)

@Lev:
Wie geht's den Familienjuwelen? 
Knöchel verstaucht?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. März 2011)

Ohne Worte.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20404150"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (9. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Lev:
> Wie geht's den Familienjuwelen?
> Knöchel verstaucht?
> 
> Gute Besserung!



haste nen One Foot-no Hander Suizide gemacht? gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## Levty (9. März 2011)

Auf hiesigen Trails das Knie zerballert. Und noch kein Semesterticket. 
Macht aber immer noch Spaß mit einem Bein


----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2011)

Dann kannst du ja jetzt endlich mal den one-footed-double-frontflip üben... 

Werd gesund! Schnell!!!


----------



## biker-didi (9. März 2011)

Gute Besserung Lev


----------



## donnersberger (10. März 2011)

von mir auch gute Besserung !!!

@Zimbo: Dein neues Avatar-Foddo iss ja ma voll Hamma !!!


----------



## Franz/K3 (10. März 2011)

AWP Frühlingsausfahrt
SA-12.03.2011 - 10:00h Maikammer
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Ausgang Maikammer Richtung Kalmit
Klassiker mit 3 Bergen, einem Hügel, strahlende Sonne und viel Warm!
6 Stunden  1300hm mit Hütteneinkehr
Mitfahrer willkommen, vorzeitiger Ausstieg immer möglich, bitte mit Helm!


 

 






 

 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2011)

Danke, das ist schon länger mein Skype-Bild...
Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine positivere Grimasse ablichten... ach nee, lieber doch nicht.


----------



## kawilli (10. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Danke, das ist schon länger mein Skype-Bild...
> Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine positivere Grimasse ablichten... ach nee, lieber doch nicht.


Ich finde es geil furchteinflößend aber doch symphatisch. ;-)


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2011)

Danke, Danke!


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2011)

Mein nächster Mobilklingelton: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzkueuywybQ"]YouTube        - Guttenberg - Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple) Zapfenstreich[/nomedia]


----------



## eL (11. März 2011)

nee oder?

war schon richtig das die damals für den titel die klampfe genommen haben statt der tuba.

zimbo seh ich da einen hauch von heiligenschein über deinem avatar?
kandidierst du für Libyen?


----------



## Kelme (11. März 2011)

eL schrieb:


> ...
> 
> zimbo seh ich da einen hauch von heiligenschein über deinem avatar?
> ...


Mensch eL, das ist wahlweise der Feuerschein der brennenden Stadt, der Ölfelder oder eben der Widerschein der Glut, wenn du ein klein wenig durch das Tor zur Hölle blickst. Such's dir aus. 
Ich selbst gehe bei diesem genialen Bild von letzterem aus.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Freut mich, dass ihr mit dem Bild genau so viel Spaß habt, wie ich als ich es gemacht habe...


----------



## donnersberger (11. März 2011)

jeder sollte so ein coole Avatar haben


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ich finde es geil furchteinflößend aber doch symphatisch. ;-)



Die Wörter aber doch sympaphatisch machen mich stutzig


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Donnersberger???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (11. März 2011)

iss wass?


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Im Moment noch... denke an die Copyrights! 

Edith:
Macht doch alle mal so ein Bild von euch - das wär doch extrem lustig...


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2011)

Damit der Zimbo mit seinem Fratzengulasch nicht so alleine dasteht, mal ein Relikt von mir, das gut in diese Sparte passt:







Ist schon 8 Jahre alt, aber macht ja nichts  Als Avatar nehm ich das aber nicht, ich will ja niemand erschrecken


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Das ist auch schön.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2011)

Davon gibts sogar noch eine Version 2.0 






Warnhinweis für Epileptiker: schaut mit nicht zu lange in die Augen!


----------



## Kelme (11. März 2011)

Das krieg ich mit meinen Äuglein hin. Nur nicht so schnell.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

@Kelme: Auch gegenläufig? Ich würd's ja gerne mal sehen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Kelme: Auch gegenläufig? Ich würd's ja gerne mal sehen...



Laufrichtung der Reifen äh Augen beachten


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Und nicht erschrecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (11. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Im Moment noch... denke an die Copyrights!



isch abe gar keine Dogdore 



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Edith:
> Macht doch alle mal so ein Bild von euch - das wär doch extrem lustig...



mein neues Pic kommt zwar nicht an Deins dran, ist aber immerhin beim Biken aufgenommen


----------



## yulour (11. März 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> AWP Frühlingsausfahrt
> SA-12.03.2011 - 10:00h Maikammer
> Treffpunkt Parkplatz Ausgang Maikammer Richtung Kalmit



Der direkte Weg Maikammer->Kalmit ist dicht - von Edenkoben kommend der erste Maikammerer Kreisel Richtung St. Martin, BG, Wasgau, dann weiter Richtung St. Martin und vor St. Martin rechts rein Richtung Alsterweiler.
Also am richtigen Kreisel einfach nuff, rum, rechts, links und dann ist da der Parkplatz... alles klar


----------



## roischiffer (11. März 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> ...
> Also am richtigen Kreisel
> ... alles klar


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Also wieder wie letztes Jahr... 

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2011)

am Friedhof vorbei geht schneller


----------



## yulour (11. März 2011)

Ich hab' keine Ahnung wie weit unten sie diesmal abgesperrt haben, aber ich werd' nachher mal kucken und mich dann nochmal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yulour (11. März 2011)

Beim Kreisel an der Tankstelle kommt man nicht durch. Wer durch den Ort will nimmt die mittlere Einfahrt (zwischen den Kreiseln), oder wie oben beschrieben am Ort vorbei. Am Friedhof muss man nicht lang - das obere Stück ist frei.

Edith: Also am Tankstellenkreisel selbst kommt man natürlich durch, nur nach oben hin kommt man dann nicht weit.


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> ...das obere Stück ist frei.


Cool, dann kann man ja vom Norden her gleich über Diedesfeld reinfahren - merci bien!


----------



## lomo (11. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> am *Friedhof *vorbei geht *schneller*



Hm, normal will DA keiner so schnell hin


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, normal will DA keiner so schnell hin



Die in Deiner Altersklasse besuchen doch gerne mal ihre Freunde.




...duck`n weg...


----------



## lomo (11. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die in Deiner Altersklasse besuchen doch gerne mal ihre Freunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. Bin ich schon bei "Senioren 2" startberechtigt?


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

So spät noch auf, ihr beiden - im Altersheim ist doch um 22:00 Uhr Licht aus... nochmal duckundweg.


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh. Bin ich schon bei "Senioren 2" startberechtigt?



Ich wollte uns nicht zu nahe treten.


			
				Zimbö schrieb:
			
		

> - im Altersheim ist doch um 22:00 Uhr Licht aus...



Richtig, deswegen kann man ja schreiben, was man will - sieht ja niemand.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

...und dann ging die Sonne zu - gute Nacht.


----------



## lomo (11. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...Richtig, deswegen kann man ja schreiben, was man will - sieht ja niemand.



Sag das nicht so laut ... es gibt ja genug Klug********r auf der Welt ...

Edith meint: Oh, hier gibt's ne Zensur/Wortfilter.
Gleich mal weiterprobieren: Tour de France ... mh, Mist, funktioniert nicht immer!


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2011)

Dieser Post scheint frei verwendbar für die gesamte Menschheit zu sein.

@Lomo, 17 meiner 32 gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten sagen, dass Zensurfilter generell überbewertet sind, die restlichen 15 lachen mich wegen des Themas aus und 4 von den Idioten finden die "Tour de France" ganz gut.

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, wie ich mit dem ganzen Müll klarkomme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (11. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> So spät noch auf, ihr beiden - im Altersheim ist doch um 22:00 Uhr Licht aus... nochmal duckundweg.


Noch ein bissel und du kriegst in der Starterliste wieder den Jahrgang auf den ich dich geschätzt habe.


----------



## lomo (11. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Dieser Post scheint frei verwendbar für die gesamte Menschheit zu sein.



"Ein kleiner Schritt für mich, aber ein großer Schritt für die Menschheit."


----------



## lomo (11. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Noch ein bissel und du kriegst in der Starterliste wieder den Jahrgang auf den ich dich geschätzt habe.



Buuuuuaaaaahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (12. März 2011)

> Franz/K3 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > AWP Frühlingsausfahrt
> ...



hört sich gut an, bin dabei bis später


----------



## donnersberger (12. März 2011)

man was ein Traumwetter und ich kann heute nicht biken


----------



## Levty (12. März 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> man was ein Traumwetter und ich kann heute nicht biken


Geteiltes Leid, ist halbes Leid. Und morgen nochmal diese Qual. Aber das wird schon


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. März 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Geteiltes Leid, ist halbes Leid. Und morgen nochmal diese Qual. Aber das wird schon



dann sind wir ja schon 3


----------



## Deleted 38566 (13. März 2011)

So mein Fazit von der Tour Gestern mit den AWPlern:

Strecken top, Truppe hervorragend, (viel gelacht und Spaß gehabt ) hat mir sehr gut gefallen, Wetter bestens, beim nächsten mal bin ich gerne wieder dabei.
Dem heutigen Patient wünsche ich alles gute für die OP und den weiteren Heilungsverlauf.


----------



## zena (13. März 2011)

Danke dafür dass du dabei warst. 
Eigentlich haben sich einige zurück gehaltenwir können noch viel höcher, schneller, weiter, lauter sein als gestern
Viel Spaß heute bei der Treppe des Schreckens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. März 2011)

Sehenswert:
http://cs.pinkbike.com/i/kvid/kvid-y5.swf?id=185728


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2011)

Ja Lev, das ist ein schönes Video - hattest du das nicht schonmal geposted?
Da ist wohl jemandem langweilig...


----------



## Levty (14. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ja Lev, das ist ein schönes Video - hattest du das nicht schonmal geposted?
> Da ist wohl jemandem langweilig...


Allerdings. Kann nicht mehr tun, als rumsitzen. Weiß jemand, wie man Flash Vids runterladen kann?


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2011)

du meinst bei pinkbike z.b.?


----------



## Levty (14. März 2011)

u.A.
auch http://mpora.com/ wäre was feines.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2011)

also bei pb mach ich es so, das video komplett laden lassen und dann mit "videocacheview" (findest bei google) lese ich den cache vom browser aus (bei mir firefox) dann kannst das video mit free flv konverter in dein gewünsches format bringen und speichern... klingt umständlich aber ne andere möglichkeit hab ich leider noch net gefunden.
hab grad vorhin ein video bei pinkbike auf diese art gezogen das 1h6min geht 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/185904/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2011)

Für Feuerfuchs-Benutzer: Video DownloadHelper (Plugin) - erkennt automatisch eingebettete Videos und lädt diese einfach per Mausklick runter.
Einfacher/schneller/besser gehts nicht. Ich lade mittlerweile alle Videos mit höherer Auflösung damit vor und kucke sie dann von der Platte an. Läuft besser, als im Browser und wenn man (wie ich hier in MZ) eine Internetverbindung auf dem technischen Stand von 1847 hat, ist es so sowieso besser


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2011)

danke werd ich gleich mal testen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. März 2011)

Verwende den Netvideohunter als add für den Feuerfuchs. Der von Smubob genannte nimmt nicht alles. Ergänzen sich beide aber sehr gut.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2011)

hab jetzt eben grad den vdh von smubob am laufen, sehr komfortabel ... danke


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2011)

Gern geschehen! 

@ wolfman: ich hab damit bisher alles geladen bekommen, was ich wollte.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. März 2011)

Gibt manche Dateiformate die kannst du damit nicht laden. Aber wie geschrieben. Ergänzen sich Beide.


----------



## Levty (14. März 2011)

Klasse Smu, danke! Zwar muss ich auf dem Mac nun auch FF fahren, aber das ist echt praktisch. Link rein, klick, geladen. Fööött!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. März 2011)

AWP-Tours ist wieder unterwegs:
SA-19.03.2011 - 10:00h Lambrecht
Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Bahnhof
3 Berge - ca. 1000hm mit Hütteneinkehr
Helmpflicht!!!​


----------



## Romarius (17. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> wenn man (wie ich hier in MZ) eine Internetverbindung auf dem technischen Stand von 1847 hat, ist es so sowieso besser



in der Uni laden und aufn Stick ziehen  
Mein Rekord waren 2 Filme mit je 700MB in je 30 Sekunden


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2011)

Romarius schrieb:


> in der Uni laden und aufn Stick ziehen


Jo, dafür muss ich sie aber trotzdem RUNTERLADEN.  Ging ja um den Vergleich zum im-Browser-anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (18. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> AWP-Tours ist wieder unterwegs:
> SA-19.03.2011 - 10:00h Lambrecht
> Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Bahnhof
> 3 Berge - ca. 1000hm mit Hütteneinkehr
> Helmpflicht!!!​



*ÄNDERUNG:
Start ist wegen des Wetters erst um 11:00 Uhr,
der Rest bleibt wie oben.*


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,

bin der Micha neu nach NW gezogen wohn richtung Amtsgericht. Fahr ein Cube stereo. Wollt fragen obs Leutz gibt die hier in der Ecke wohnen. Momentan sitz ich hier mit nem zweifachgebrochen Handgelenk Zuhause. Kurz was zu mir. Ich bin 22 und hab nen ich denke passablen Fahrstil von Beruf bin ich Koch bzw. stellv. Küchenchef bei Tenneco. Suche jetzt nicht so die wahnsinns Freerider aber auch keine CC´ler. Zumal ich auch erst wieder bissle in die Gänge kommen muss. Hoffe da bei euch richtig zu sein 

Lg Micha


----------



## el Zimbo (18. März 2011)

ENDURO - heißt das Stichwort... 

Werd erstmal gesund, dann kannste dich bei uns gerne mal dran hängen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. März 2011)

@ Micha. Da passt du bei uns gut rein. Solltest du wieder einsatzbereit sein kurzer Post.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. März 2011)

Interessante Kriterien: Stereo, Handgelenk zweifach gebrochen --> Du passt zu uns! 

Für Runden, die über gute Trails gehen und auch bergauf Potential bieten, kannst Du Dich ja auch gern mal ergänzend Mittwochs in dem Lambertskreuz-Gedächtnis-Fred anhängen.Zur Zeit Abfahrt Mittwochs um 18.00 Uhr am Bahnhof. 

Südpfalz-Biken ist auch immer eine schöne Herausforderung. Die Speyerer haben - noch - eine andere Zielgruppe.

Die Optimizer-Saumagen-Touren im Dahner-Felsenland sind auch prima.


Zum Ausgleich werde ich auch mal die AWPler bergab ausbremsen.  Mal gucken, ob ich das morgen zeitlich schaffe.


----------



## lomo (18. März 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... Die Speyerer haben - noch - eine andere Zielgruppe.
> ....


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. März 2011)

Na ich merk schon da bin ich bei euch gut Aufgehoben... Mir brennen schon die Finger. Mit dem Gips fährt sichs nur so schlecht


----------



## der-tick.de (18. März 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> bin der Micha neu nach NW gezogen wohn richtung Amtsgericht. Fahr ein Cube stereo. Wollt fragen obs Leutz gibt die hier in der Ecke wohnen. Momentan sitz ich hier mit nem zweifachgebrochen Handgelenk Zuhause. Kurz was zu mir. Ich bin 22 und hab nen ich denke passablen Fahrstil von Beruf bin ich Koch bzw. stellv. Küchenchef bei Tenneco. Suche jetzt nicht so die wahnsinns Freerider aber auch keine CC´ler. Zumal ich auch erst wieder bissle in die Gänge kommen muss. Hoffe da bei euch richtig zu sein
> 
> Lg Micha


Hi Micha!

Ich komme auch aus Neustadt! Ich wohn nur ein wenig "Verkehrsgünstiger". 

Aber auch ich darf gerade nicht Biken... Hab noch bis Juni Bikeverbot wegen einer gebrochenen Schulterpfanne. 
Aber Flachland darf ich schon wieder... Also wenn du freihändig nach Speyer oder KL oder sonstwo halbwegs Flach fahren willst. 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2011)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> bin der Micha neu nach NW gezogen ...



Igitt en Sauschwob. 


Wurde dir empfehlen dich anfangs am Haardtrand zu halten.
Dahinter fängt das Saarland an, da verstehst nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Igitt en Sauschwob.



Du bist doch der Schwabe. Micha kommt aus Baden.


----------



## Optimizer (18. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...am Haardtrand...
> Dahinter fängt das Saarland an, da verstehst nix mehr.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. März 2011)

*RING FREI!!!* Ding, ding, ding...


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du bist doch der Schwabe. Micha kommt aus Baden.


Weingarten zählt für mich zu Oberschwaben.


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *RING FREI!!!* Ding, ding, ding...


Immer diese blutrünstigen Zuschauer 

Hab aber nicht viel Zeit muss gleich noch das Radel für heute Abend fertig machen.


----------



## Optimizer (18. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Immer diese blutrünstigen Zuschauer


Wenn ich dich das nächste Mal unterwegs verwische, dann schmeiß ich dir nen Ring Lyoner an deinen Schwabenschädel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Weingarten zählt für mich zu Oberschwaben.



Ist Dein Google kaputt? 

Viel Spasss beim Radeln.


----------



## Optimizer (18. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Weingarten zählt für mich zu Oberschwaben.


Weingarten ist doch tiefste Vorderpfalz..... http://www.weingarten-pfalz.de/


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist Dein Google kaputt?
> 
> Viel Spasss beim Radeln.



Ich war bei dem Weingarten ohne Zusatz. 

Trotzdem meine Empfehlung sich nicht zu weit in den Wald zu wagen, 
zu schnell wird man vom Spaten erschlagen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Trotzdem meine Empfehlung sich nicht zu weit in den Wald zu wagen, zu schnell wird man vom Spaten erschlagen.



Dagegen hatte ich auch keinen Widerspruch.


----------



## lomo (18. März 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich das nächste Mal unterwegs verwische, dann schmeiß ich dir nen Ring Lyoner an deinen Schwabenschädel...



Autschn!


----------



## lomo (18. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *RING FREI!!!* Ding, ding, ding...



Ts, ts, ts


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Trotzdem meine Empfehlung sich nicht zu weit in den Wald zu wagen, zu schnell wird man vom Spaten erschlagen.


Jedem was ihm gebührt


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich das nächste Mal unterwegs verwische, dann schmeiß ich dir nen Ring Lyoner an deinen Schwabenschädel...



Memo an mich:
Für die nächste Opti-Tour Senf einpacken.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. März 2011)

@Opti:
Vergiss die große Flasche Maggi nicht! 



el Zimbo schrieb:


> AWP-Tours ist wieder unterwegs:
> SA-19.03.2011 - 10:00h Lambrecht
> Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Bahnhof
> 3 Berge - ca. 1000hm mit Hütteneinkehr
> Helmpflicht!!!​





el Zimbo schrieb:


> *ÄNDERUNG:
> Start ist wegen des Wetters erst um 11:00 Uhr,
> der Rest bleibt wie oben.*


----------



## lomo (18. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Opti:
> Vergiss die große Flasche Maggi nicht!



Oder 4 kleine ... für den Adventskranz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (19. März 2011)

*Nochmal Änderung:

Start ist um 11:00 Uhr am Gemüsehändler unter der Wolfsburg*,
da sich der Regen über dem Wald fest zu setzen scheint...


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2011)

Bestätigung. Hier im Westen pieselt es immer noch. Bindfädenartig


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. März 2011)

Kann heute leider nicht mitfahren. Wünsche allen eine schöne Schlammschlacht und immer eine rutschfreie Fahrt. 

Nächsten Samstag ist Gäsbock-Streckenpflege angesagt. Könnt Ihr die Tour für ein paar Statenstiche darüber legen?

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Frank_Philip (19. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bestätigung. Hier im Westen pieselt es immer noch. Bindfädenartig



In der Suedpfalz auch


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Nächsten Samstag ist Gäsbock-Streckenpflege angesagt. Könnt Ihr die Tour für ein paar Statenstiche darüber legen?
> 
> Haardtfahrer


Da die Spione gute Nachrichten übermitteln, wäre der kommende Samstag eher für eine Tour, den für einen Spateneinsatz  zu planen. Mal sehen, was geht. Hätte da eine Idee für eine kleine Inspektionstour mit ggfs. kleinem Werkzeugeinsatz. Die Gerätschaft könnte locker im Rucksack mitgeführt werden (lomo, nein, deine Mega-Astschere nicht. Die passt ja kaum in einen Cello-Kasten).


----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da die Spione gute Nachrichten übermitteln, wäre der kommende Samstag eher für eine Tour, den für einen Spateneinsatz  zu planen. Mal sehen, was geht. Hätte da eine Idee für eine kleine Inspektionstour mit ggfs. kleinem Werkzeugeinsatz. Die Gerätschaft könnte locker im Rucksack mitgeführt werden (lomo, nein, deine Mega-Astschere nicht. Die passt ja kaum in einen Cello-Kasten).



Ist die Frage , ob ich nächsten Samstag überhaupt kann ...
Wieso Mega-Astschere? Ich brauch was anständiges für die Maniküre ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. März 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich das nächste Mal unterwegs verwische, dann schmeiß ich dir nen Ring Lyoner an deinen Schwabenschädel...



der Schwenker haut besser rein *duckundweg*


----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> der Schwenker haut besser rein *duckundweg*



Ts, ts, ts!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da die Spione gute Nachrichten übermitteln, wäre der kommende Samstag eher für eine Tour, den für einen Spateneinsatz  zu planen. Mal sehen, was geht. Hätte da eine Idee für eine kleine Inspektionstour mit ggfs. kleinem Werkzeugeinsatz. Die Gerätschaft könnte locker im Rucksack mitgeführt werden (lomo, nein, deine Mega-Astschere nicht. Die passt ja kaum in einen Cello-Kasten).





Auch recht, habe ja eine mittlere Klappsäge, die auf Einsatz wartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (19. März 2011)

War sehr schön heute:
Bei Tourbeginn war es feucht-fröhlich mit ganz leichtem Pipi von oben,
bei der Auffahrt hat bereits die Sonne zwischen dem Nebel durch geblinzelt,
bei der ersten Abfahrt hatten wir schon Sonne pur bis zum Ende der Tour... 
Die Luft war halt noch recht kalt im Wald.


----------



## biker-didi (19. März 2011)

Morgen wir es noch viel schöner


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2011)

Alles gute zum Burzeltach Döner


----------



## lomo (20. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Alles gute zum Burzeltach Döner



Wow, dem schliesse ich mich an!


----------



## Kelme (20. März 2011)

Dem Elitedöner.de alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

@lomo: Gut unterrichtete Kreise behaupten, dass in der Pfalz der Planet vom Himmel brennt. Was machst du vor der Tastatur? Ich habe wenigstens einen Grund dafür ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2011)

Alles Gute dem fliegenden, rostenden Schreiner-Döner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> @lomo: Gut unterrichtete Kreise behaupten, dass in der Pfalz der Planet vom Himmel brennt. Was machst du vor der Tastatur? ...



Geduld ist eine Tugend und darin übe ich mich


----------



## Zelle (20. März 2011)

Von mir auch viel Fleisch an Flugdöner!


----------



## Houschter (20. März 2011)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute! De Schorle zum Ehretag gibts dann spätestens uff de Hütt!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. März 2011)

Alles Gute zum Burzeltag 
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Bogie (20. März 2011)

Ist es heute wirklich soweit? Oder hat da wieder jemand Glückwunschinkontinenz?

Naja, vorsichtshalber gratuliere ich diesesmal dem Armin auch ganz herzlich!


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2011)

Alles Gute zum B-Day Armin auch von mir.


----------



## yulour (20. März 2011)

Alles Gute Armin - lass es dir gut gehen


----------



## eL (20. März 2011)

anjeschlossen

glückjewünscht


----------



## Optimizer (20. März 2011)

Randzonengratulation an Armin! Alles Gute!


----------



## MoneSi (20. März 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (20. März 2011)

Ach Menno - da treff ich den Flugschreiner einmal im Wald, wir schütteln uns sogar die Hände und ich bekomm nicht mit, dass er Geburtstag hat :-/

Nachträglich alles Gute Armin ! Und zukünftig mehr Glück mit deinen Rahmen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. März 2011)

... von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche!!!


----------



## pfalz (20. März 2011)

Allet jute!!!


----------



## Palatina (20. März 2011)

...... na dann auch mal von mir alles Gute!!

Prösterchen!


----------



## Don Stefano (20. März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Armin!


----------



## Flugrost (20. März 2011)

Herzlichen Dank euch Allen! Es war ein Tag, der mehr als zufrieden stimmt - die Leute, das Lachen, das Wetter, die Trails und ...

Dankeschän.


----------



## Levty (20. März 2011)

So, und jetzt ich:
Alles Gute


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2011)

Hatte Levty nicht auch gerade Purzeltag? An alle die gerade hatten, auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich! 

Ach ja, das Biken klappt schon wieder viel zu gut, als das ich es noch lang aushalten könnt es sein zu lassen.


----------



## Flugrost (21. März 2011)

Der Kollege meinte, Mädels bekommen Blumen, Männer bekommen sowas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. März 2011)

Ui, was ein bunter Strauss!


----------



## donnersberger (22. März 2011)

jetzt mal wieder online: alles Gute nachträglich Flugrost !!!
lekka Worschstrauß


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2011)

Saugeil Döner


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Der Kollege meinte, Mädels bekommen Blumen, Männer bekommen sowas:



geile Sache Flugdöhnerdingens....

auch von mir alles gute und leckere nachträglisch zum Bruzeltach

Edith flüstert mir ins Ohnr: WIR(Wurzelpuff) warten immer noch aufn Display *pfeif*


----------



## Romarius (28. März 2011)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Singletrails-den-Schweizer-Alpen-Mountainbike-Touren/dp/3038004677"]Singletrails in den Schweizer Alpen: Die 100 schönsten Mountainbike-Touren[/ame]
wer an dem Buch Interesse hätte, einfach melden. "Könnte es dem ein oder anderem billiger besorgen"  habs auch schon in diese eine IG geschrieben. (werd aber aufgrund mangelnder Anwesenheit meinerseits am Haardtrand nur einmal bestellen)


----------



## OZM (29. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Der Kollege meinte, Mädels bekommen Blumen, Männer bekommen sowas:



und ich dachte Du bist ein biker



4mate schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (29. März 2011)

Danke Oli!


----------



## lomo (29. März 2011)

Booah, ich krieg grad Hunger!


----------



## eL (29. März 2011)

hat dern wurstblinker??


----------



## lomo (29. März 2011)

eL schrieb:


> hat dern wurstblinker??



Nee, awwer Lewwerworschd als Montagefett!


----------



## Flugrost (29. März 2011)

einen Wurstdämpfer...


----------



## eL (29. März 2011)

ja des wär mir wurscht


----------



## OZM (30. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> einen Wurstdämpfer...



verstehst jetzt, warum ich mich zur Zeit mit Dämpfern beschäftige


----------



## Flugrost (30. März 2011)

Verstehst Du, weshalb ich nie zur Feuerwehr wollte?


----------



## el Zimbo (31. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Verstehst Du, weshalb ich nie zur Feuerwehr wollte?



Gibt es den Cartoon auch vor einem Reaktorblock?


----------



## yulour (1. April 2011)

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:
besorgt sich dieses Wochenende jemand seine Wurst im Wald? Würde mich gerne wieder dranhängen... 

(keine Sorge - von Mundraub sehe ich ab)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (1. April 2011)

Unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge ist der -verbleibende- Kalmit-Downhill (grün-weiß) durch umgelegte Bäume blockiert worden. Wenn jemand was genaueres dazu weiß, bitte melden.

Und bitte keine Diskussion a la "wurde auch Zeit" oder "wundert mich nicht". 
Erst mal die Fakten abklären.


----------



## der-tick.de (1. April 2011)

Wurde aber auch Zeit! 

Ähm... Das Wochenende kommt! 

Ich wäre auch an Tourinfos interessiert, kann ich vielleicht mal Bergauf Windschatten spenden.  Aber nur bei TOuren wo es runter ne Straße gibt...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. April 2011)

Weil hier gerade von blockierten Wegen die Rede ist:





Dürfte also stellenweise voll werden im Wald.


----------



## Quente (1. April 2011)

Lynus schrieb:


> Unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge ist der -verbleibende- Kalmit-Downhill (grün-weiß) durch umgelegte Bäume blockiert worden. Wenn jemand was genaueres dazu weiß, bitte melden.
> 
> Und bitte keine Diskussion a la "wurde auch Zeit" oder "wundert mich nicht".
> Erst mal die Fakten abklären.


 


"wundert mich nicht"
seit da der Stoppomat für downhiller steht, ist ja die Hölle lös.


----------



## zena (6. April 2011)

mit solchen Lapalien gebe ich mich heute nicht ab, denn es gibt was wichtigeres!!!

Zimbo und Bogie sind heute neugeboren...jeder auf seine Weise...
HAPPY Birthday!!!
...genießt das neue Gefühl der grenzenlosen Bewegungsfreiheit


----------



## Kelme (6. April 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und zur Feier des Tages eine Runde auf das Bike. 
Ok, ab nach NW und jetzt über das Weinbiet oder Kaisergarten zum Lamb-#


Kelme - bin dann mal weg


----------



## OZM (6. April 2011)

Alles Gute für die beiden Hübschen


----------



## haubert (6. April 2011)

Hallo Ihr Zwei Beiden
Auch von mir alles Gute und noch ganz lange Dreck unter den Stollen.

Leo


----------



## Bogie (6. April 2011)

Gemach gemach...
Heute bin ich noch 45!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nicht so schnell. In meinem Alter muß man auf jedem Tag jünger sein bestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (6. April 2011)

Zena hat sich halt am Aussehen orientiert

und da ist "neugeboren" doch als Kompliment zu verstehen


----------



## kawilli (6. April 2011)

zena schrieb:


> mit solchen Lapalien gebe ich mich heute nicht ab, denn es gibt was wichtigeres!!!
> 
> Zimbo und Bogie sind heute neugeboren...jeder auf seine Weise...
> HAPPY Birthday!!!
> ...genießt das neue Gefühl der grenzenlosen Bewegungsfreiheit



Auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute zum B-Day ihr Beiden.


----------



## yulour (6. April 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> ... ihr Beiden...



Die Sache mit den multiplen Persönlichkeiten wäre auch eine Erklärung für das Avatarbildchen...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Zimbo


----------



## OZM (6. April 2011)

Trainingslager

http://davedesign.de/external/tmp/Oliver/Video/20 Training fr Fahrradkuriere.mp3


der noch

über unsere Jägersleute

http://davedesign.de/external/tmp/Oliver/Video/23 Hundert Meisterwerke_ _Die Strecke_.mp3



ich werde die links nicht lange aktiv halten - Urheberdings


----------



## Lynus (6. April 2011)

Glückwunsch an die Geburtstags-"Kinder"


----------



## eL (6. April 2011)

Glückjewünscht!



weitermachn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2011)

#1190 - sehr kurzweilig, merci OZM

*Morgen! Schnallt ihrs net?*
Ehrentach is erst in 1,76h.


----------



## MoneSi (6. April 2011)

Alles Guuuude!


----------



## Don Stefano (6. April 2011)

Alles Guute an Zimbo und morgen dann an Bogie, wiel da komm ich nicht zum Posten.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. April 2011)

Gute Nacht und bis MORGEN...


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

Um was ging es noch mal?

Alles Gute! :schorle:


----------



## Flugrost (7. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Um was ging es noch mal?


Hierum:






Alles Gute, Bogie und Zimbo!

Lasst euch feiern wo auch immer ihr seid - ja, Bogen, gib mir Pflanzennamen, heute darfst Du.

Edith: Heute ist "no housework day" - eben beim Duschen wahrgenommen.
... wie das auf unsere Kandidaten passt, hehe...


----------



## Zelle (7. April 2011)

Von mir aus dem hohen Norden auch alles Gute! Wisst ihr noch damals ...






Wann ist eure gemeinsame Geburtstagstour?


----------



## yulour (7. April 2011)

also Tourstarts immer mit Verspätung und bei Geburtstagen zu früh... zumindest hat es ein System 

 Glückwunsch und alles Gute ihr beiden


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2011)

Alles Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude!!

Feiert schön


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. April 2011)

Also nochmals von vorne.
Kawilli lebt in der Zukunft 
*HEUTE *haben Zimbo und Bogie Geburtstag. Also alles Gute von jemanden der momentan nicht so oft in den Wald kommt. Viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. April 2011)

@Bogie & Zimbo: von mir natürlich auch die besten Glückwünsche, und allzeit geile Trailz 







Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2011)

huch...fast überlesen...

Na dann mal dem Bogie Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ob ich dem Zimbo gratulieren soll, weiß ich nicht... Der guggt immer so böse....


----------



## mtb_nico (7. April 2011)

Oh leck.. Zimbus hat ja auch Geburtstag!
ALLES GUTE!!!


----------



## donnersberger (7. April 2011)

dann schließ ich mich mal an, ALLES GUTE Ihr 2 !!!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. April 2011)

Happy Purzeltag ihr beiden! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxYXcvGBibc"]YouTube        - Voltaire - Happy Birthday (My Olde Friend) Music Video[/nomedia]


----------



## biker-didi (7. April 2011)

Nachtäglich alles Gute Zimbo  
Glückwünsche zu Geburtstag Bogie


----------



## kawilli (7. April 2011)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Kawilli lebt in der Zukunft
> *HEUTE *haben Zimbo und Bogie Geburtstag. Also alles Gute von jemanden der momentan nicht so oft in den Wald kommt. Viel



Sorry aber Zena hat damit angefangen und außerdem hat " zu früh gratulieren " hier ja schon Tradition.
Also noch mal alles Gute zum B-Day euch Beiden.


----------



## eL (7. April 2011)

ich wiederhole mich ungern 

deswegen muss das gestern gesagt auch noch im heute reichen!

rinnjehaun


----------



## el Zimbo (7. April 2011)

AWP-Tours präsentiert:
Eine Zimbo-Post-Geburtstagstour in Gedenken an Herr Bogie 
SA-09.04.2011 - 10:00h Maikammer/Alsterweiler
Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Ortsausgang 
Erst gibt's Kuchen, dann 3 Berge - ca. 1000hm
Natürlich gibt's unterwegs auch eine Pause, und *Helmpflicht!!!*

            

...vielen Dank schonmal für die Glückwünsche, auch die, die evtl. noch kommen!   
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (7. April 2011)

Inzwischen scheinen sich alle einig zu sein und ich sende nun herzliche Glückwünsche an Bogie und Zimbo!


----------



## Houschter (7. April 2011)

Wünsch Euch beiden auch alles Gute und die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!  Dem Bogie nebenbei noch gute Besserung , Herrn Zimbos Indianerpelz wird sicher von alleine hell.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. April 2011)

Den Geburtstagskindern auch von mir alles Gute
und immer viel Spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. April 2011)

Guuudeeee


----------



## el Zimbo (7. April 2011)

Indianerpelz? Das war frühzeitige, kontrollierte Sonnenbestrahlung - prophylaktisch gegen richtigen Sonnenbrand.
Jetzt isses eine gesunde, natürliche Bräune, die (wie üblich) am Hals und an den Trikotärmeln in ein reines Edelweiß übergeht... 

Gute Nacht erstma!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

...scheint morgen viel Kuchen für eine handvoll Leute zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (8. April 2011)

Muchas gracias an alle Gratulanten.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

Genau, von mir auch nochmal mille grazie!


----------



## Bogie (8. April 2011)

Übrigens will ich auch ein Stück Kuchen, oder zwei... mit Sahne!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

Aber nicht auf einem Teller! Das geht nicht!!!


----------



## Bogie (8. April 2011)

Das gilt nur für Zelle! Nicht für mich. Bei mir geht das.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

DHL, DPD, UPS, Hermes, oder etwa doch GLS???


----------



## Bogie (8. April 2011)

Auf keinen Fall GLS. Da käme der Kuchen  nie an. So hungrig wie der GLS-Fahrer bei mir daheim aussieht, könnte man vermuten, daß der "Lohn" nur für den Sprit für den nächsten Tag draufgeht. Bin für DHL-Lieferung....
Ach so, Kuchen gibts auch in der Klinik! Da war heute Nachmittag High Noon im klinikeigenen Cafe.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

Vorsicht vor GLS-Fahrern! Die meisten sind bereits vorbestraft...
Gab's ne Schießerei um das letzte Stück Kuchen?


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

AWP-Tours präsentiert:
Eine Zimbo-Post-Geburtstagstour in Gedenken an Herr Bogie 
SA-09.04.2011 - 10:00h Maikammer/Alsterweiler
Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Ortsausgang 
Erst gibt's Kuchen, dann 3 Berge - ca. 1000hm
Natürlich gibt's unterwegs auch eine Pause, und *Helmpflicht!!!*

            

​


----------



## eL (8. April 2011)

zimbo jetz wirste sentimental


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. April 2011)

Das wurden andere schon vorher, Du inclusive!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

Ich hab gehört, dieser eL soll voll der romantische Frauenversteher sein, und total nett...


----------



## Flugrost (8. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dieser eL soll voll der romantische Frauenversteher sein, und total nett...


Uffbasse, jetzt werd isch gleich sentimental...


...weil ich mich an meine erste Alkoholbrechattacke erinnere.


----------



## eL (9. April 2011)

wilscht du misch Produzschiern alta


----------



## pfalz (9. April 2011)

Ey man, voll die aggressiven Vibes hier...


----------



## Flugrost (9. April 2011)

Blödbruch von heute:



Der Kollege hätte gerne einen 200er DH`ler für morgen zu leihen. Hat wer was - kurzfristig?


----------



## lomo (10. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Blödbruch von heute:
> 
> 
> 
> Der Kollege hätte gerne einen 200er DH`ler für morgen zu leihen. Hat wer was - kurzfristig?



Autschn!


----------



## eL (10. April 2011)

isch han da nochn kennendehl in superstabil ;-)
könnt ma drüber redn


----------



## lomo (10. April 2011)

eL schrieb:


> isch han da nochn *kennendehl* in superstabil ;-)
> könnt ma drüber redn



In anderen Kreisen auch gerne crack'n'fail genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (10. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Blödbruch von heute:
> 
> 
> 
> Der Kollege hätte gerne einen 200er DH`ler für morgen zu leihen. Hat wer was - kurzfristig?



Franzens?


----------



## eL (10. April 2011)

bei mir heißen diese Kreise crack´n fail


 Yes Nico


----------



## Romarius (11. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Blödbruch von heute:


bissel gaffa und des basst schun!


----------



## el Zimbo (11. April 2011)

Rohrschellen wären besser, aber Franz wollte es ja nicht ausprobieren...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


>



Ihr fahrt einfach zu viel.


----------



## strandi (11. April 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ey man, voll die aggressiven Vibes hier...



is das der karsten ausm saarland?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (11. April 2011)

Er sah früher fast so aus - aber das könnte original sein Bruder sein, inklusive Klamotten... 

@Dirk: Franz fährt einfach zu hart...


----------



## strandi (11. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Er sah früher fast so aus - aber das könnte original sein Bruder sein, inklusive Klamotten...



hahaha...als ich das bild sah dachte ich nur "den kennste doch..."


----------



## donnersberger (12. April 2011)

man was ein Wetter, könnt grad April sein..


----------



## der-tick.de (14. April 2011)

*Heut wieder Weinbiettour... *
Rauf die härtesten Trails, runter Straße... 
18:45 Uhr bei mir vor der Haustür.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. April 2011)

...dann ab nach Lindenberg und blauer Punkt hoch.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## der-tick.de (14. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...dann ab nach Lindenberg und blauer Punkt hoch.
> Viel Spaß!


Also den Weg von Nonnental bevorzuge ich doch! 
Aber natürlich sind die Felsen oberhalb der Wolfsburg auch nicht übel!


----------



## pfalz (16. April 2011)

Hallo 10a ,

nochmal Danke für den Kuchen


----------



## el Zimbo (16. April 2011)

:hust: falscher Fred...


----------



## NoMoreStevens (20. April 2011)

Haaallo zusammen,

was geht bei den AWPlern am WE im Walde, seit ihr mal unterwegens ? ( Freitag oder Montag)

Hier noch was kurzweiliges > http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Waldverherrlichung


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2011)

Zelle, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (20. April 2011)

Mensch Mister Grappa - da fahren wir einmal wo anders hin, dann kommst du wie die alt Fastnacht...


----------



## NoMoreStevens (21. April 2011)

Ei Ei Ei wo seit ihr dann unterwegens


----------



## yulour (21. April 2011)

Wie schaut's denn mit den daheim Gebliebenen aus? Da sollte sich doch was machen lassen... ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. April 2011)

äh... jetzt 3 Berge, dann Sonntag wieder... Aber runter sehr sinnig... 
(Und das tut mir so in der Seele weh, meine Uzzi nicht richtig ran nehmen zu können)


----------



## donnersberger (28. April 2011)

und alle AWPUrlauber wieder gut aus Frongraisch zurück? Gibt's Bilda??


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. April 2011)

In Olis Album habe ich Bilder gesichtet...


----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2011)

Schee war's in den Vogesen!


----------



## donnersberger (28. April 2011)

schöne pics


----------



## OZM (28. April 2011)

da sind se


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. April 2011)

Wieso hat Franz eigentlich den Arm um Leo?


----------



## haubert (28. April 2011)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wieso hat Franz eigentlich den Arm um Leo?


 
Weil es Zenas Arm ist? und wenn man da was anderes sieht, dann halt, weil wir uns lieb haben

Alter Neider


----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2011)

Piep, piep, piep, wir hamm uns alle... :kotz:   Ach, leck mich doch am... 

AWP-Tours rollt weiter:
SA-30.04.2011 - 10:00h am Spochtblatz in Gimmeldingen
SO-01.05.2011 - 11:00h am Fass in Bad Dürkheim

Jeweils ca. 1000-1200hm bei einer Pause mit Einkehr
und HELMPFLICHT!!! (wie immer)

            

​


----------



## lomo (28. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ... Ach, leck mich doch am...



Echt jetzt?


----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2011)

Ach nee, lieber doch nicht. (Bücken iss nicht gut für Rücken...)


----------



## lomo (28. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ach nee, lieber doch nicht. (Bücken iss nicht gut für Rücken...)



Alla guud!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. April 2011)

Hallöle!

Darf ich mich und meine Schnellfeuerwaffe mal kurz unverbindlich für Samstag anmelden?! Danke! 
Sonntag ist irgend ne Breitensportveranstaltung auf dem Johanneskreutz bei der auch die DIMB vertreten ist... Da bin ich dabei. Da kann ich also nicht. 

Viele Grüße
Tick!


----------



## Franz/K3 (29. April 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. April 2011)

Hat`s dir die Sprache verschlagen


----------



## el Zimbo (29. April 2011)

Ähm...


----------



## der-tick.de (29. April 2011)

Ok ok... ich bin schon wieder raus... meien Freundin will sich mit mir morgen um 10 Uhr ne Wohnung ansehen.  
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## el Zimbo (29. April 2011)

.









???


----------



## Zelle (29. April 2011)




----------



## el Zimbo (29. April 2011)




----------



## Dinner (30. April 2011)

Schee wars heut!


----------



## donnersberger (30. April 2011)

war heute auch im Wald, naja fast, war Möbel suchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (30. April 2011)

Hast du mit dem Möbelbauer einen Baum ausgesucht, oder was? 

...stimmt, war wie (fast) immer schön im Wald.


----------



## donnersberger (30. April 2011)

ja, wäre heute so gerne mit Euch Biken gegangen, aber watt mutt datt mutt - ich dreh dann morgen Nachmittag ne Runde


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Mai 2011)

Hi Leutz! 
Schön wars!
Super das wir uns da oben noch getroffen hatten. 

Und der mit dem ich noch 2 Berge gemacht hatte (Und den letzten echt in ner üblen Geschwinigkeit) war stoneleb? Ich habs doch nicht mit Namen! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, das war "stonelebs"...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. Mai 2011)

> der-tick.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi Leutz!
> ...



Hallo der-tick.de,

tut mir wirklich leid, aber du hast mich ja mehrmals zurückgebremst. 
Wenn ich meinen Tritt habe, merke ich dies oft gar nicht, dass ich schneller bin, als ich sein sollte.

Ich hoffe wir können trotzdem weiterhin zusammen Biken gehen ja  

Und auch dies sollte einmal gesagt werden: Dass Du den 200mm Hobel all die Berge hochgetreten hast, verdient mein aller Respekt. 

Das nächste  irgendwo auf einer Hütte geht auf mich


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2011)

Hi, hi - Stonelebs macht auf Rennschwucke


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hi, hi - Stonelebs macht auf Rennschwucke



Aber Hallo, 

mit 160mm Bike auf Rennschwuchtel, wie sollen dat gehen. 
Und außerdem, ä bisserl fit sollte ich für die Langstrecke am Samstag schon mitbringen müssen. 

PS. Ist der Geldeingang schon erfolgt  und meine Startnummer schon vergoldet und wird im Safe aufbewahrt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Mai 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Aber Hallo,
> 
> mit 160mm Bike auf Rennschwuchtel, wie sollen dat gehen.
> Und außerdem, ä bisserl fit sollte ich für die Langstrecke am Samstag schon mitbringen müssen.
> ...



Beine rasieren nicht vergessen *duckundweg*

Gruß

Fibbs - bis am Samsdach


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Mai 2011)

So. Ich habe jetzt auch mal die Zeit gefunden, meine Bilder von Ostern in den Vogesen hoch zu laden.
Zuerst musste ich sie aussortieren und verkleinern, zur Bildbearbeitung fehlt mir aber die Zeit.

Hier sind nochmal die Bilder von OZM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. Mai 2011)

Stonelabs, ich glaub ich fahr trotzdem noch mit dir! 
Ich fands gut, so war ich wenigstens Fertig... also richtig Fertig! 

Heut abend fahr ich mal wieder meine Uzzi spazieren! Ab 18:30 Uhr NW 1-2 Berge... je nachdem wie lang die Sonne reicht. 
Wer mit will...

Was macht ihr Sonntag? 
Treffen am Gemüsehändler um 10:30 Uhr?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Mai 2011)

Wahrscheinlich Wachenheim.
Unbedingt umelf Uhr, muss Muttertagsblumen munter machen...


----------



## eL (4. Mai 2011)

iss schon sehr blöd wenn man mal samstags frei bekommt von dem lernstress und die gesamte crew geschlossen bei einer völllig überbewerteten großveranstaltung im wald teilnimmt.

oder fährt jemand samstag ganz normal ratt?

wenn nich dann eben Sonntags ;-)


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2011)

Ach eL, fahr' am Samstag doch einfach für dich eine entspannte Runde über die Kalmit den Hochberg oder sonstwas und freue dich ob der etwas leereren Trails. Du darfst dich auch irgendwo auf einen großen Stein setzen und das große Übel des Kommerzes  bei der "Großveranstaltung" bejammern. Zum Trost werde ich mich zur letzten VP begeben und ein Bier auf dich trinken.


Kelme - kampai


----------



## Flugrost (4. Mai 2011)

Einen auf eL und den Weltfrieden

ateL: Sonntach Wachenheim

fliegeisen - äußerst stahlgefedert


----------



## eL (5. Mai 2011)

herrlicher volltreffer ;-) samstag iss dann lemming day

also gut sonntag wachenheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2011)

sind hier noch mehr am samstag auf dem gäsbock vertreten?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Mai 2011)

AWP'[email protected]äsbock11: mtb_nico; flugrost; Zena; Franz/K3; el Zimbo (mindestens...)



AWP-Tours on the trails:
SO-08.05.2011 - 11:00h am Badehaisel in Wachenheim/Weinstraße

ca. 1000hm bei einer Pause mit Einkehr
und HELMPFLICHT!!!

            

​


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Mai 2011)

Nu ist Umzug angesagt... Alles muss raus:
Formula The One FR - 160er Rotoren
Bremse ist ein Jahr gelaufen, Rotoren, Adapter und Beläge sind neu! 

@EL: Hab jetzt niegelnagelneue Oros in weiß gekauft... 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Bogie (5. Mai 2011)

Der Gäsbock ist keine kommerzielle Großveranstaltung, sondern eine Großveranstaltung, die richtig viel Spaß macht!
Mit sehr engagierten Machern, vielen Verrückten auf den Trails... und einer tollen Stimmung. 
Und die paar üblichen Schnellfahrwoller hält der Gäsbock auch aus.
Mir blutet das Herz, daß ich nicht mitfahren kann.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## haubert (5. Mai 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Mir blutet das Herz, daß ich nicht mitfahren kann.
> 
> Hallo Bogie,
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogie (5. Mai 2011)

@Haubert: Ar$%&/o()§"§$%=(/ usw.


----------



## yulour (5. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ca. 1000hm bei einer Pause mit Einkehr und HELMPFLICHT!!!



AWP using the force...
oder wie machen wir die 1000hm bei der Pause und warum braucht man dafür den Helm?

... oder will ich das vielleicht lieber nicht wissen - werden diese unglaublichen Fähigkeiten gar erst durch die Teilnahme am Gäsbock aktiviert ...


----------



## eL (5. Mai 2011)

hier braucht sich keiner zu rechtfertigen

sorry klaus aber ob des schönen osterwochenendes im harz mit den ganzen schwarzrotweißen hab ich dich völlig vergessen ;-(

schreibst du mir was du bezahlt hast?

beste grüße L.


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2011)

eL schrieb:


> hier braucht sich keiner zu rechtfertigen
> ...
> beste grüße L.


Ich wollt's gerade sagen/schreiben. Danke dafür.


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Mai 2011)

Nochmal für die "Nachzügler":

AWP-Tours on the trails:
SO-08.05.2011 - 11:00h am Badehaisel in Wachenheim/Weinstraße

ca. 1000hm bei einer Pause mit Einkehr
und HELMPFLICHT!!!

            

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (5. Mai 2011)

es gibt Momente, da könnte man 

Ich kann wegen eines Arbeitseinsatzes am Samstag nicht am Gäsbock teilnehmen 

Wenn nun jemand meinen Startplatz haben möchte, dann melde er sich hier  auf der Gäsbock-seite und zusätzlich mit einer PM bei mir. 
Keine Kohle an mich, sondern ne Japan-Spende. 

Das Finisher-Present hätt ich gerne (das kriegen wir irgendwie gebacken, man sieht sich entweder im Pfälzerwald, Odenwald oder gebt's nem Bekannten (*) für mich mit).

(*) AWP'[email protected]äsbock11: mtb_nico; flugrost; Zena; Franz/K3; el Zimbo


----------



## Zelle (6. Mai 2011)

*Nicooooo lalalalalalaaaa .... Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!*

Nun biste in einem Alter, da kannste bei Dir genau so schnell beobachten wie der Lack abgeht wie beim Fritzz. 

Lass es Dir gut gehen!


----------



## Franz/K3 (6. Mai 2011)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Nico!*
...es könnte sein, dass Dir jetzt auch bald auch Haare auf der Brust wachsen.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Mai 2011)

*Härrzlichen Glückwonsch auch von mir, lieber Nico!*

Bevor dir Haare auf der Brust wachsen, fallen erstmal andere aus...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Mai 2011)

Irgendwann hält alles nur noch mit Silikon und Prestolit  Auch von mir alles Gute.


----------



## donnersberger (6. Mai 2011)

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## kawilli (6. Mai 2011)

happy Birthday Nico.


----------



## Houschter (6. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Optimizer (6. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir aus der Randzone Alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## lomo (6. Mai 2011)

Ebenfalls alles Gute!


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Mai 2011)

von mir dann äch: Alles Gute!!!


----------



## biker-didi (6. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute Nico !!!


----------



## yulour (6. Mai 2011)

Da schließe ich mich an:
 Glückwunsch! 


Ist morgen noch jemand abseits des Gäsbock unterwegs? (eL?)


----------



## Bogie (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich so alt geworden wäre, würde ich mich schämen....

Trotzdem alles guuuude von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (6. Mai 2011)

Moin Stuhl! Alles Gute zum Geburtzeltach auch vom Strandinator  Lass rocken


----------



## MoneSi (6. Mai 2011)

Herzliche Glückwünsche!!!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. Mai 2011)

Alles gute zum Burzeltag


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Bin gestern leider garnicht dazu gekommen hier rein zu schauen! Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs!
Ich bin morgen dabei!!!
Wie war heut euer Gäsbock Nordic Walking Marathon? Und welche Zwei haben den Anschluss nicht gefunden? 

Bis morgen früh
Der Tick...


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

ich suche noch eine MFG von KA zum Badehaisl, mein Auto is put.


----------



## Bogie (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Stefan, ich hab leider noch Bikeverbot...


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!
> Ich bin morgen dabei!!!
> Wie war heut euer Gäsbock Nordic Walking Marathon? Und welche Zwei haben den Anschluss nicht gefunden?
> 
> ...


Wie man sieht eine ganz blöde Veranstaltung. Das Wetter richtg zum Abgewöhnen. Heiß, trocken. Das macht echt keinen Spaß ...




P1000898 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## eL (8. Mai 2011)

der kerl da sieht auch total traurig aus

aber total


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie man sieht eine ganz blöde Veranstaltung. Das Wetter richtg zum Abgewöhnen. Heiß, trocken. Das macht echt keinen Spaß ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zimbo?!?  bist du das? wo ist denn der rest von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Mai 2011)

@Kelme: Wie recht du hast... 

Und das Trikot in L steht ab sofort zum Verkauf - der alte Fritz gibt mir seins in M.
Das trägt doch etwas auf, oder hätte ich den Restbauch doch einziehen sollen? 

@Strandi: Im Mülleimer...


----------



## Houschter (8. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und das Trikot in L steht ab sofort zum Verkauf -



Bevor's schlecht wird nehm ich's!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Mai 2011)

Prima!


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Mai 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, ich hab leider noch Bikeverbot...


Schade, aber es wird schon wieder werden. 

Ich bin heute noch ganz ausgezeichnet zum Fahren gekommen, aber so was von ausgezeichnet!


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

mist... hätt das trikot in L auch genommen


----------



## plastikengel (10. Mai 2011)

ein klingone unter den mitfahrern


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Mai 2011)

Never, never, never trust a Klingon - or you will always regret it!

...na, wie heißt die Band? 





Ach, übrigens:
AWP-Zweigstelle Nord ist zu Besuch:
SA-14.05.2011 - 10:00h in Maikammer/Alsterweiler - Parkplatz am Ortsausgang

ca. 1200hm - eine Pause mit Einkehr
und HELMPFLICHT!!!

            

​


----------



## Houschter (10. Mai 2011)

Übergabe? (nicht die Band aber das Tikot...)


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Mai 2011)

Kömmer machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich würde dann meins in M hergeben bzw. mit S tauschen


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Mai 2011)

Du auch? Ich hab schon nen Deal mit Ye olde Fritz...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Mai 2011)

@ Zimbo. Was hast den denn dem Fotografen für den vorteilhaften Shot gezahlt  Bin dann mal weg


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das Trikot in M hab muss das Bild nochmal nachgestellt werden!


----------



## donnersberger (11. Mai 2011)

total klasse ist auch der Finger aufgenommen, der aus dem Handschuh rausguck


----------



## donnersberger (11. Mai 2011)

Zimbo: und das diesmal alles ohne Holzsattelstütze??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (11. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> total klasse ist auch der Finger aufgenommen, der aus dem Handschuh rausguck



Solche Handschuhe habe ich auch. Zwei Paar. Super Hersteller, weil man den naggichen Finger z. Bsp. für den Auslöser an der Kamera super brauchen kann.


----------



## donnersberger (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## Zelle (11. Mai 2011)

Dönersbiergarten, Samstag auch dabei?


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Mai 2011)

Bei dem billigen Chinakram, den die uns als Markenware verkaufen,
ist das nach kürzester Zeit immer so, mit dem Finger... 
Da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch ein Paar Thor-Handschuhe bestellen wollte.


----------



## donnersberger (12. Mai 2011)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dönersbiergarten, Samstag auch dabei?



Mensch Deichmäähn bist Du im Lande? War ne prima Ausfahrt letztes mal. In DÜW sind nicht nur die Fässer fett, sondern auch die Trails 

Und jetzt zum traurigen Teil der Nachricht: Hab eischentlich wo annerster was anneres vor.. hab hier was in einem Fremdfred gelesen, was mich interessiert hat.. Aber alleine fahr ich da auch nicht hin, also von daher ein eindeutiges "mal sehen" ...


----------



## donnersberger (12. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bei dem billigen Chinakram, den die uns als Markenware verkaufen,
> ist das nach kürzester Zeit immer so, mit dem Finger...
> Da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch ein Paar Thor-Handschuhe bestellen wollte.



ich hatte mir ja welche von Roeckl gekauft, also zum Glück nicht teure Markenhanschuhe, sonst hätte ich mich ja geärgert, dass sie so schnell kaputt gingen. Da sind Löcher drin, ohne dass ich die Handbremse benutzt habe. Ne ne. 

Sind die Thor-Handschuhe gut? Was issn des? Ich brauche auch neue gute.


----------



## donnersberger (12. Mai 2011)

in diesem Sinne: Daumen hoch ..


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Mai 2011)

Thor ist eigentlich MX-Ware, gibbet wo?
...genau - bei Chain Reaction Cycles.


----------



## donnersberger (12. Mai 2011)

hmm, da würde ich auch ein paar mitbestellen, machst Du ne Sammelbestellung? Dann würde ich mit aufspringen und wir können uns das Bordeaux teilen


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Mai 2011)

Bei CRC gibt es keine Versandkosten nach Deutschland - ich wollte es auch zuerst nicht glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (12. Mai 2011)

wow, gut, dann können wir ja auch einzeln bestellen


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Mai 2011)

Am Ende holst du's dann eh bei mir, bzw. bei GLS ab, weil's mit der Zustellung nicht geklappt hat... 



Neue Seite, alte Info:
AWP-Zweigstelle Nord ist zu Besuch:
SA-14.05.2011 - 10:00h in Maikammer/Alsterweiler - Parkplatz am Ortsausgang

ca. 1200hm - eine Pause mit Einkehr
und HELMPFLICHT!!!

            

​


----------



## donnersberger (13. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Am Ende holst du's dann eh bei mir, bzw. bei GLS ab, weil's mit der Zustellung nicht geklappt hat...



ja, mal sehen, wobei die neue Nachbarschaft das Pakete-Entgegennehmen ganz gut drauf hat, weiß immer noch nicht wo hier die Post ist, obwohl ich schon 3-4 Päckchen gekriegt habe..


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> SA-14.05.2011 - 10:00h
> ...



Die "Start"zeit ist c.t.?


----------



## donnersberger (13. Mai 2011)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dönersbiergarten, Samstag auch dabei?





donnersberger schrieb:


> Mensch Deichmäähn bist Du im Lande? War ne prima Ausfahrt letztes mal. In DÜW sind nicht nur die Fässer fett, sondern auch die Trails
> 
> Und jetzt zum traurigen Teil der Nachricht: Hab eischentlich wo annerster was anneres vor.. hab hier was in einem Fremdfred gelesen, was mich interessiert hat.. Aber alleine fahr ich da auch nicht hin, also von daher ein eindeutiges "mal sehen" ...



hab keine Lust, alleine da hoch zu fahren, läuft ja nich wech; von daher bis morgen


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

c.t.???

Auf jeden Fall fahren wir so ca. 20 min. später los...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Die "Start"zeit ist c.t.?



Heißt CST, oder?


----------



## yulour (13. Mai 2011)

Ich werd' rechtzeitig da sein um mich dann mit euch zusammen verspäten zu können.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

Solange ihr nicht CSD meint - das wäre eine andere Veranstaltung.

@Yulour: Der war gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. Mai 2011)

Ich kann noch nix garantieren, aber wahrscheinlich werde ich zur Abfahrt da sein. Wenn nicht, hol ich euch halt auf der Straße wieder ein. Ihr fahrt doch erstmal da hoch, oder?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn noch jemand fehlt warten wir i.d.R. - falls was schief geht:
Zuerst geht's bei St. Martin die Straße hoch, und dann weiter in Richtung Totenkopfhütte.


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

"c.t."
Für die Klug********r unter uns bzw. diejenigen, die eine tote Sprache beherrschen: cum tempore = "mit Zeit"
Also 10 Uhr c.t. bedeutet dann 10:15 Uhr (fer die Pälzer: ferddelelfe)


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2011)

Die 4 Stunden cum dönere, die ich mich verspäten werde braucht ihr net zu warten.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

Ah, die akademische...
Warum kennt Google das nicht?


----------



## MoneSi (13. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt im richtigen Fred...mein Gott wie peinlich, hoffentlich hat's keiner mitgekriegt

Ich versuch dann auch unpünktlich zu sein....gelingt mir in letzter Zeit eh immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> *So, jetzt im richtigen Fred...mein Gott wie peinlich, hoffentlich hat's keiner mitgekriegt*



Was denn?



"Cum dönere"


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)




----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

Bevor ich an Augenkrebs sterbe, krieg ich mich wieder ein und verabschiede mich bis morgen früh.
Das wird voll morgen in der Hütte...


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2011)

Wäre ich heute Abend schlecht drauf, müsste ich euch hassen ... - ups, das passt ja in jeden Fred hier...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ah, die akademische...


Eben diese. "Punkt" x Uhr wäre übrigens "s.t." (kä Ahnung fer was des s schdeht, isch mer ach egal...)


----------



## Bogie (14. Mai 2011)

s.t. = sine tempore = ohne Zeit.


----------



## donnersberger (14. Mai 2011)

erster - naja, dem Parkplatz nach zu urteilen war ich der letzte von unserer Gruppe heute. War ne prima Tour, konditionell wie auch technisch und auch zwischendrin schää flowisch.

Ja, der "kleine Abstecher ins Tal" wegen der Sonnenbrille hat sich gelohnt  allerdings bin ich bis zum Parkplatz runter, weil bis dahin die Wanderer (mit der Brille) gelaufen sind. Als ich mich dann wieder diese Elendsrampe hochgeschaufelt habe, bin ich über's Felsenmeer noch hoch auf die _Kalmit_ (lat. calvus mons = kahler Berg). War kurz vor 5 oben, da wart ihr schon wech und bin dann noch chillig runtergerollt. Uff meinem _Karmin_ steht 53 km und 1600 hm, klingt schmeichelhaft, aber waren sicherlich etwas weniger. Bin noch trocken angekommen, wenn man mal von dem Matsch absieht, den man ich noch auf den letzten Metern ans Rad und an die Hosen klatschen lässt..

MoneSi: was macht Dein Baik? Wieder repariert?


----------



## yulour (14. Mai 2011)

Ja, war eine schöne Tour... kann ich eigentlich nicht viel 'zu schreiben - klasse Gruppe, schöne Trails mit dem "für-jeden-was-dabei-Faktor", viel gelacht und Alle/Alles heil geblieben (so ziemlich)... also irgendwie wie immer => 
Nachdem du wieder runter bist um deine Brille zu suchen (und zu finden ) ging es bei uns recht zügig den Rest hoch. Lange sind wir wirklich nicht geblieben - die nassen Klamotten und der auffrischende Wind ließen das ein wenig ungemütlich werden.


----------



## Franz/K3 (14. Mai 2011)

@Dönersbiergarten

Die Mutter aller üblen, drecks, ****** Rampen nochmals hoch! - RESPEKT


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ... *die* _Kalmit_ (lat. calvus mons = kahler Berg). ...



Ah ja, da gibt es immer wieder Meinungsverschiedenheiten ... "der" - "die"




zur Kalmit von *lomo* auf Flickr

Respekt fürs nochmal Hochkurbeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Mai 2011)

"Die Kahler Berg" bassd awwer nid so richdich


----------



## MoneSi (14. Mai 2011)

Jepp, war ne schöne Tour, hat Spaß gemacht. Wär auch gern noch weiter mitgefahren. 
Möcht mich nochmal ausdrücklich bei allen für die nicht eingeplante Verzögerung entschuldigen. War mir sehr unangenehm! 

@Donnersberger: Naja, ich denk, da muß noch ein bißchen geschraubt werden, bis das alles einigermaßen passt...aber dann!


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2011)

Wemma widda soviel Asphalt fahren, geh isch widda in de Oohdewald! 




[AWP] Asphalt2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (15. Mai 2011)

Wisst ihr, was der Horror schlechthin für zügig abfahrende Mtb`ler auf dem Trail ist? Klar, weiß jeder: eine Busladung Wandersleut. Hochinteressant wirds dann, wenn man merkt, dass die alle mehr oder weniger gehörlos sind! 
Zuerst war ich überrascht das weder Hupen noch rufen funktioniert, dann habe ich bemerkt, dass die Leute eine Wahrnehmung haben, die mir pers. fehlt - die aus dem "Augenwinkel" heraus. Sehr flott und freundlich, allegar!

Desweiteren möchte ich mich bei den vielen Fahrtechniktrupps entschuldigen, durch die ich durchgerauscht bin. Die neue Stahlfedergabel macht süchtig, sehts mir nach...


----------



## Zelle (15. Mai 2011)

Bei der Fahrtechniktruppe möchte ich mich und auch im Namen von Franz ebenfalls entschuldigen 

Die Gehörlosen die Stumpf vor unseren Rädern gelaufen sind und trotz rufen, schreien und steinewerfen kein Platz gemacht haben, haben wir zunächst als Ignoranten beschimpft, zum Glück konnten sie uns nicht hören. 

So ... ab in den Wald! 

@Dönersbiergarten: RESPEKT!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Mai 2011)

edit Zelle. Im PW erzählt man sich, dass du im Norden anfängst zu verweichlichen, zuzunehmen und......... Wird Zeit das du wieder eingepälzert wirst.


----------



## yulour (16. Mai 2011)

Ich wäre dafür besagte Rampe offiziell (Zitat Franz) "Ja lass uns da hoch, da bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren, das ist total Schei..e" zu taufen... Das ist zwar lang, aber ich finde die hat's verdient.


----------



## Zelle (16. Mai 2011)

@Wolfwoman: Ja, stimmt ... unter hamburger Hafenarbeitern gilt Mann < 100 kg als feminin ... da muss ich was gegen machen.

@yulour: Angenommen, aber stell bitte entsprechende Schilder am Einstieg auf!


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Fahrrad durch den russischen Winter...
-> http://4-seasons.de/sites/default/files/pdf_artikel/loewenherz_russland.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. Mai 2011)

Welche Rampe?


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Welche Rampe?


----------



## Houschter (16. Mai 2011)

Höhengleich zur Kalmit  

@Nico: Wann geht's los?


----------



## yulour (16. Mai 2011)

Die "Ja lass uns da hoch, da bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren, das ist total Schei..e"-Rampe...
Ich seh' schon - für's kommende Wochenende brauch' ich ein Schild


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Mai 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> @Nico: Wann geht's los?


Oha! Ich denke so einen Unsinn werde ich selbst nie machen... Er bringts ja auch gut auf den Punkt: "Ski und Pulka wären besser geeignet..." 

Ich glaube ich fange erst mal mit dem Weinsteig an. Werde da mal in den nächsten Tagen den Verlauf im Detail durchschauen. Wenn du Interesse hast kannst du gerne mitfahren wenn es soweit ist. Nur eben in moderaterem Tempo...


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2011)

Hm, Weinsteig wäre interessant.
Man müsste sich vorher über die Prioritäten einig werde ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (16. Mai 2011)

mit dem Namen bin ich auch einverstanden und mit den neuen Schilder ab nächstem WE ?! wird dann auch niemand mehr den Wech da nauf verfehlen 

Man sollte zudem den GPS-Track/Waypoint/Route der  "Ja lass uns da hoch, da bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren, das ist total Schei..e"-Rampe veröffentlichen.

Dann wird es mal ein Highlight des Pfälzerwaldes und bei genügend Frequenz macht eine Kalmit-Mittelstation-Pflälzerwaldvereinshütte auf - yeah. 

Je mehr guter Kuchen um so besser !!!


----------



## Houschter (16. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ...und bei genügend Frequenz macht eine Kalmit-Mittelstation-Pflälzerwaldvereinshütte auf - yeah...



Mit nem Radbrillenautomaten neben dem Eingang! 

Und du bekommst am Eröffnungstag exklusiv das erste "Ja lass uns da hoch, da bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren, das ist total Schei..e"-RampeaneinemTagdoppelbezwinger-Trikot überreicht. 

@nico: den Teil zwischen Wachenheim und Annweiler hab ich schon fertig, das Thema beschäftigt mich nämlich schon eine ganze Weile.


----------



## donnersberger (16. Mai 2011)

das mit dem Weinsteig muss ich mir auch mal reintun..


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Mai 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> @nico: den Teil zwischen Wachenheim und Annweiler hab ich schon fertig, das Thema beschäftigt mich nämlich schon eine ganze Weile.


Oha... Das ist ja ziemlich der Löwenanteil. Hast du das an einem Tag runtergerissen??


----------



## Houschter (16. Mai 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Oha... Das ist ja ziemlich der Löwenanteil. Hast du das an einem Tag runtergerissen??



Gefahren bin ich noch gar nicht, hab mir erst mal den Track gebastelt.

DÜW - Annweiler mit kleinen Änderungen: 92km 3300hm, eher untypischer Eintagesklassiker!


----------



## Flugrost (16. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Welche Rampe?




hätte von mir sein können


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Mai 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> DÜW - Annweiler mit kleinen Änderungen: 92km 3300hm, eher untypischer Eintagesklassiker!


Wohl wahr... Wenn du soweit bist gebe Bescheid. Ich fahr mit...


----------



## Houschter (17. Mai 2011)

Ich bastel mal die ganze Strecke zusammen (Neuleiningen bis Schweigen-RB) und dann kanns ab Juni losgehen. Da hab ich auch Urlaub und Feiertage gibts satt!


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Mai 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich bastel mal die ganze Strecke zusammen (Neuleiningen bis Schweigen-RB) und dann kanns ab Juni losgehen. Da hab ich auch Urlaub und Feiertage gibts satt!


Und dann mit Rucksack und Dackelgarage? Da wäre ich irgendwie auch dabei...


----------



## Kelme (17. Mai 2011)

Trecking-Platz an der Kalmit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haubert (17. Mai 2011)

Daggelgarasch
War hier nicht die Rede von einer Eintagestour?
Dann sollte doch Melkfett reichen


----------



## donnersberger (18. Mai 2011)




----------



## OZM (18. Mai 2011)

haubert schrieb:


> Daggelgarasch
> War hier nicht die Rede von einer Eintagestour?


hatte das auch so verstanden 


Houschter schrieb:


> ... eher untypischer Eintagesklassiker!



@donnersberger
die Haltung auf dem bike ist vorbildlich


----------



## Tobsn (18. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


>



Und ich dachte für so geschmeidiges überrollen von Stufen sei ein 29'er zwingend.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Mai 2011)

Schonmal was von "agressive inline" gehört? 

Nenn mich konservativ, aber 29er und E-Bikes sind im Geländeradsport m.E. überflüssig.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Mai 2011)

Also für den 29er würde ich das so nicht kommentarlos unterschreiben. Bevor man sich da auf diese Meinung versteift sollte man mal eines gefahren sein...


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Mai 2011)

Nenn mich konservativ...


----------



## donnersberger (18. Mai 2011)

ok, ich mach mal ne Merkliste:

_Zimbo _nennen wir ab jetzt _konservativ_,
_Nico _heißt mittlerweile _herrmann_


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Mai 2011)

Wie hieß diese imaginäre "Rampe" noch gleich?

...und wie heißt Hermann, wenn Nicorette jetzt Herrmann heißt?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (18. Mai 2011)

hallo konservativ, also die Rampe heißt (nach den mittlerweile etwas aufgeweichten Copy&Paste&Copyright-Regeln mancher Möchtegerndöcktörchen):

"_*Ja lass uns da hoch, da bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren, das ist total Schei..e. Der Rampenname ist zwar lang, aber ich finde er hat's verdient*_"-Rampe

steht mittlerweile die Beschilderung? 


Gruß vom "Ja lass uns da hoch, da bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren, das ist total Schei..e. Der Rampenname ist zwar lang, aber ich finde er hat's verdient"-RampezweimalBezwingerweilSonnenbrilleuntenverlorenBiker


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Mai 2011)

Somit heißt du "Schieber" - denn von Bezwingen kann nicht wirklich die Rede sein.


----------



## Houschter (18. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Somit heißt du "Schieber" - denn von Bezwingen kann nicht wirklich die Rede sein.



Demnach heißt er "Ja lass uns da hoch, da bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren, das ist total Schei..e. Der Rampenname ist zwar lang, aber ich finde er hat's verdient"-RampezweimalschiebendBezwingerweilSonnenbrilleuntenverloren Biker" 

Prima, das kann ich mir gut merken.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Mai 2011)

@ Donner. Das kommt davon wenn man die Rheinseite wechselt. Deinen neuen Nick kann man sich viel besser merken.


----------



## donnersberger (18. Mai 2011)




----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2011)

Wie groß soll es denn sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yulour (18. Mai 2011)

Öhm... da kann mein's nicht mithalten (meine künstlerischen Fähigkeiten hab' ich ja schon mal in einem anderen Fred bewiesen)


----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2011)

..egal, zeig!?


----------



## Houschter (18. Mai 2011)

@Wolfgang: wenn du das Schild dort hin nagelst bist du der Größte!  Ich fall vom Rad vor lachen wenn ich dran vorbei komm, das iss sicher!


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Mai 2011)

Wir taufen dich auf den Namen "Andreas-Schieber-Rampe"!


----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2011)

..bei euch gibts doch so einen Markierungs-Beschilderungs-Monopolisten...


----------



## yulour (18. Mai 2011)

Nich' vom Rad fallen! Das macht Aua...
Das Zeigen muss aufgrund dessen nachgeholt werden - Teil liegt in Firma und ich mit dickem Knie hier 

Edith:
ich hatte eher so was im Sinn.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Mai 2011)

Da lässt man dich einmal alleine biken... Gute Besserung!


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wie groß soll es denn sein?



Wahhh!! *anbet*
Bitte aber in 2,5m Höhe hängen, damits nicht von ner Rotsocke direkt wieder abgerissen wird weil Menschenhasser und so...


----------



## donnersberger (18. Mai 2011)

wenn's ne Teerrampe wäre, dann hätt's auch ein yellow-print auf den Teer getan, so im Abstand von fuffzisch Meter immer wieder


----------



## Zelle (18. Mai 2011)

Und was ist nun mit Samstag, AWP-Runde und anschließendes Grillen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (18. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wie groß soll es denn sein?



Trikots?
1 x klassisch Kurzarm L bitte, danke!


----------



## Flugrost (19. Mai 2011)

1x Freeride (Langarm) in L mit Ralleystreifen bitte!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


>


Respekt, sogar mit Death-Grip 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nenn mich konservativ...


Ich nenn dich "das Unwesentliche ausblendend"


----------



## Zelle (19. Mai 2011)

Moin!

*Heute, 18 Uhr Wachenheim*


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Trikots?
> 1 x klassisch Kurzarm L bitte, danke!



Und hinterher geht wieder die Tauscherei los ....


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Mai 2011)

Ja genau... was geht am WE??? 
Ich bin dabei bevor ich nach Göbern (Hinter Bitterfeld, zwischen Braunkohlebaggern) fahren darf....


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Und hinterher geht wieder die Tauscherei los ....



Das ist doch das Schöne daran


----------



## donnersberger (19. Mai 2011)

eijo, wie früher mit de panini bildscher


----------



## Zelle (20. Mai 2011)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und was ist nun mit Samstag, AWP-Runde und anschließendes Grillen?



...



el Zimbo schrieb:


> *Alte Info, neuer Termin:*
> AWP-Zweigstelle Nord ist zu Besuch:
> *SA-21.05.2011* - 10:00h in Maikammer/Alsterweiler - Parkplatz am Ortsausgang
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (20. Mai 2011)




----------



## mtb_nico (20. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand von euch was obige Markierung bedeutet? Denke mal irgendwelche, dem US-Militär nahestehende Personengruppe hängt diese vermehrt im Großfraum KL im Wald auf. Es gibt auch verschiedene Wege die damit Bezeichnet sind.
Grüße!

nico


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch was obige Markierung bedeutet? Denke mal irgendwelche, dem US-Militär nahestehende Personengruppe hängt diese vermehrt im Großfraum KL im Wald auf. Es gibt auch verschiedene Wege die damit Bezeichnet sind.
> Grüße!
> 
> nico



Sch.... jetzt wird der PW von den Amis annektiert.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Mai 2011)

Gugs du 

http://translate.google.de/translat...AQ&prev=/search?q=4h&hl=de&safe=off&prmd=ivns


----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2011)

und die tackern unsere Bäume kaputt, sauerei


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Neue Seite, alte Info:
> AWP-Zweigstelle Nord ist zu Besuch:
> SA-21.05.2011 - 10:00h in Maikammer/Alsterweiler - Parkplatz am Ortsausgang
> 
> ...


Und morgen, fährt da auch noch Jemand? Oder ist da ausschließlich "Rausch ausschlafen" angesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes_rides (22. Mai 2011)

So Merci für die Würstchen gestern Abend am Kalmit Parkplatz, seid ne lustige Truppe


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Mai 2011)

Ja, das war recht lustig gestern... heute war aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Mai 2011)

Fands auch mal wieder super die ganze Bagasch zu treffen.


----------



## Franz/K3 (24. Mai 2011)

MI-25.05.2011 - 18:00h Wachenheim
*Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Badehaisel
Programm: drive & drink - zum LambertsX und zurück ca. 800 hm*





 

 






 

 

​


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2011)

Ist grünweiß von der Kalmit runter momentan frei?


----------



## Flugrost (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, ist frei - hast mittlerweile ständig Alternativen in der Wahl der Wege.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Mai 2011)

THX. Dann werde ich morgen Abend mal Gas geben, bergab.


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Mai 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> MI-25.05.2011 - 18:00h Wachenheim
> *Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Badehaisel
> Programm: drive & drink - zum LambertsX und zurück ca. 800 hm*
> 
> ...


Trinken hat gut geklappt, wa?  Wie lange seid ihr noch geblieben?


----------



## Franz/K3 (26. Mai 2011)

Hätte keine 5 Minuten länger seine dürfen!


Glaserpfad - uhi-juhi-juhi

roter Punkt nach Wachenheim - uhi-juhi-juhi, uhi-juhi-juhi


...ja kein Helm = kein Licht - aber die Lampe hat gebrannt!


----------



## lomo (26. Mai 2011)

Weiss nicht, ob die schon zurück sind, bei dem Weg, den sie noch vor hatten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (26. Mai 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> ...aber die Lampe hat gebrannt!


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Mai 2011)

Ja ja, der Glaserpfad hat's im Dunkeln ganz schön in sich...


----------



## lomo (26. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ja ja, der Glaserpfad hat's im Dunkeln ganz schön in sich...



Ja, der macht Aua!




Autsch von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (26. Mai 2011)

hattet ihr keine schinesischen Glühwürmchen dabei?


----------



## Houschter (26. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hattet ihr keine schinesischen Glühwürmchen dabei?



Türlich! Aber nur eine für zwei Radler! Und die Weizenlampe, die wir beide brennen hatten wird von der Hellichkeit total überschätzt!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. Mai 2011)

Gibts aufm Lambi kein Kristall?


----------



## lomo (26. Mai 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Gibts aufm Lambi kein Kristall?



Kristall-Lüster?


----------



## Houschter (26. Mai 2011)

Nur naturtrüb!


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Mai 2011)

Kristall - wer trinkt denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (26. Mai 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Nur naturtrüb!



ich bitte auch, mann habb isch'n Dorschdd


----------



## Flugrost (31. Mai 2011)

*10A!*


----------



## eL (31. Mai 2011)

Liebe 10A
jetzt bist du ja volljährig Herzlichen Glückwunsch
aber bitte treibs nich zu bunt ! die dienste die diese spuren der exzesse wieder löschen sind sehr teuer und ohne reine weste schaffst dus nich unsere Bundeskanzlerin zu werden.

in diesem sinne

L.


----------



## lomo (31. Mai 2011)

Jouh!
Alles Gute! Und schön feiern, gell!


----------



## MoneSi (31. Mai 2011)

Hey Zena, herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute!
Hab nen tollen Tag und lass Dich feiern!!


----------



## biker-didi (31. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Burzeldach und alles Gute 10 A
  Lass es krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Zena!
'ne gute Feier und immer eine Handbreit Trail zwischen Reifen und Abgrund.
Hab' Sonne.


Kelme


----------



## Bogie (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo zena,

Alles alles gute auch von mir.

Und immer schön zum Kurvenausgang gucken....


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Mai 2011)

von mir auch die Besten Glückwünsche!!!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (31. Mai 2011)

Es kommt nicht darauf an dem Leben mehr Jahre zu geben, sondern den Jahren mehr Leben zu geben. Bleib wie du bist.  Alles liebe zum Geburtstag.


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Mai 2011)




----------



## donnersberger (31. Mai 2011)

auch   von   mir   alles   Gute   zum   Geburtstag


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Mai 2011)

Meine Schwester hat auch Burzeltach heut....
Alles gute an die 10a oder ist sie ab heut die 11a?


----------



## Zelle (31. Mai 2011)

Zena, Dir wünsche ich, im Gegensatz zu Ticks Schwester, alles erdenklich Gute zum Geburtstag! Das Alter auf dem Papier ist völlig belanglos, das weiß ich nun, nachdem heute mein biologisches Alter bestimmt wurde. Bei Dir wird es sicherlich auch noch weit unter Deinen 49 Jahren liegen ... mindestens 3 oder sogar 4. Also ... *ALLES GUTE!*


----------



## yulour (31. Mai 2011)

Hi Zena, ich wünsch' dir alles Gute und einen schön entspannten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2011)

alles Gute 10A.

@Zelle,

jetzt hast Du sie aber grad mal eben 10 Jahre jünger gemacht........


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (31. Mai 2011)

Alles liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag 10a


----------



## Zelle (31. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> alles Gute 10A.
> 
> @Zelle,
> 
> jetzt hast Du sie aber grad mal eben 10 Jahre jünger gemacht........



Bei Frauen sage ich immer 20 Jahre weniger als ich denke ... das mögen die!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute  und ´nen virtuellen Kuchen. 

Werde mich bemühen, bei Gelegenheit mal mit Backwerk bei den AWPlern vorbeizugucken!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ja, der macht Aua!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag da bei dem Schaden nix außer "Gute Besserung"  :


----------



## Franz/K3 (31. Mai 2011)

Noch einmal die aller besten Wünsche für Dich liebe Zena!

Bleib noch lange so wie du bist.


----------



## Houschter (31. Mai 2011)

Alles liebe und gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## mtb_Lotta (31. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute! Lass es dir gut gehen!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo zena,

alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. Juni 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,764486,00.html


----------



## donnersberger (1. Juni 2011)

jo, es muss aaach äääfach vieeel mehr kaputtgetestet wärrre


----------



## Bogie (1. Juni 2011)

Zimbo?!....


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2011)

Meine Materialtests beziehen sich auf Tauglichkeit der Produkte und enden mittlerweile selten mit ihrer Zerstörung.
Franz könnte allerdings einen Laufrad-Test-Center eröffnen...


----------



## Bogie (1. Juni 2011)

Naja, wenn ich so über die Zahl der verbrauchten Sattelklemmen nachdenke, komme ich schon ins Grübeln...


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2011)

Die haben den Materialtest nicht bestanden - englische Billigware...
Allerdings habe ich die Testmaschine ja mittlerweile optimiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juni 2011)

was geht denn morgen? 
Wir sind endlich umgezogen, also kann ich wieder....


----------



## donnersberger (3. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> jo, es muss aaach äääfach vieeel mehr kaputtgetestet wärrre



habe auch mal wieder 'was kaputtgetestet: 

meinen 1-jahre-alten Sattel, da ist mir gestern eine Strebe gebrochen, bei normalem Gebrauch - wenn das so weitergeht mach ich nen "Anti gscheitsmaterial-schautwasichkaputtgekriegthab" Fred auf..


----------



## lomo (3. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> habe auch mal wieder 'was kaputtgetestet:
> 
> meinen 1-jahre-alten Sattel, da ist mir gestern eine Strebe gebrochen, bei normalem Gebrauch - wenn das so weitergeht mach ich nen "Anti gscheitsmaterial-schautwasichkaputtgekriegthab" Fred auf..



Bülder? Büdde!


----------



## Flugrost (3. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> habe auch mal wieder 'was kaputtgetestet:
> 
> meinen 1-jahre-alten Sattel, da ist mir gestern eine Strebe gebrochen, bei normalem Gebrauch - wenn das so weitergeht mach ich nen "Anti gscheitsmaterial-schautwasichkaputtgekriegthab" Fred auf..



zu fett?


----------



## donnersberger (3. Juni 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> zu fett?



ei nee, war noch vor dem Einkehrschwung, danach hätt ich's ja verstanden


----------



## Flugrost (3. Juni 2011)

Zu gewichtig wäre ja im AWP - Esprit auch kein "Totschlagargument". 
Fresskoma respektive Weizenradlerkoma ist übrigens eins...
Naja.


----------



## lomo (3. Juni 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Zu gewichtig wäre ja im AWP - Esprit auch kein "Totschlagargument".
> Fresskoma respektive Weizenradlerkoma ist übrigens eins...
> Naja.



Hmpf!


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ei nee, war noch vor dem Einkehrschwung, danach hätt ich's ja verstanden


Ist bestimmt auf so'nem höhengleichen Anstieg passiert, oder?


----------



## donnersberger (4. Juni 2011)

bestimmt


----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2011)

Aber heut blieb bei Dönneszerstörer alles heil.  
Nachträglich: Tschüß und bis bald!
Wir kamen etwas später da ich 500 Meter vorm Wagen noch nen Reißnagel aufgesammelte habe.  Zisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (4. Juni 2011)

uii das ist aber Pech 

mit dem Wetter hatten wir aber echt Glück, ein paar Minuten aus NW raus und es fing an:


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Aber heut blieb bei Dönneszerstörer alles heil.
> Nachträglich: Tschüß und bis bald!
> Wir kamen etwas später da ich 500 Meter vorm Wagen noch nen Reißnagel aufgesammelte habe.  Zisch!



Vorhin waren es noch 1000 m


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juni 2011)

Na, Länge ist relativ - jeder kennt die dreißig Zentimeter...


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Na, Länge ist relativ - jeder kennt *die* dreißig Zentimeter...



Die? Meinst du genau DIE dreißig Zentimeter?


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juni 2011)

Ich fürchte - Ja.


----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2011)

Lomo, du Korinthen.....   
Wir fahren das nach und messen, zusammen!

Regen: Auf der Heimfahrt ab 18:30 und bis/in HD ist kein Tropfen gefallen. So langsam wirds Zeit.....


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juni 2011)

Wir saßen beim Platzregen geeeemütlich am Badehaisl mit adäquater Verschorligung.


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Lomo, du Korinthen.....
> Wir fahren das nach und messen, zusammen!
> 
> Regen: Auf der Heimfahrt ab 18:30 und bis/in HD ist kein Tropfen gefallen. So langsam wirds Zeit.....



Fahr du erstma Langstrecke .... 
Nee, ja, können wir Gelegenheit gerne ausmessen.


----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2011)

..heh! Ich bin vomTraminer um 01 Uhr fast direkt an den Start gehuscht. Natürlich den "Wahren Start", um nicht im Stau zu stehen.  63/1364 haben mir heute gereicht.
bei dir müssens ja gut über 80 gewesen sein. Und bei Pantherkuh.....röchel....

Was ist das hier eigentlich für ein Dräd! Ich gehe jetzt Tortelini und Grauburgunder verdrücken.  Nacht Johnboy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Nacht Johnboy!


Gute Nacht Elisabeth!

Da geht's weiter: Klick-klack





Erster von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (5. Juni 2011)

GN8, Mary-Ellen Walton Willard


----------



## OZM (6. Juni 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFMI8WH5jD0"]YouTube        - âªGraubÃÂ¼nden SteinbÃÂ¶cke Bergsommer mit Untertitelnâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> YouTube        - âªGraubÃÂ¼nden SteinbÃÂ¶cke Bergsommer mit Untertitelnâ¬â


----------



## donnersberger (6. Juni 2011)

immer wieder gut die zwei, fühle mich auch gar nicht angesprochen


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juni 2011)

MuÃ man zweimal sehen:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eTRUfzdYvo"]YouTube        - âªLustiger Koppeltanzâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juni 2011)

Nico?


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juni 2011)

..welche Marke ist das?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK7boEjxlUU&feature=related"]YouTube        - âªLustiger Mountainbike Sturzâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juni 2011)

...mein Bike hat ohne mich sogar schonmal Pirouetten und Saltos gemacht!


----------



## Zelle (7. Juni 2011)

"schonmal"?


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juni 2011)

Ja, genau ein Mal.
Meine Versuche, Bikeweitwurf als Disziplin einzuführen, waren immer ohne Drehungen.
Allerdings ist das alles schon 'ne Weile her...


----------



## kawilli (7. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..welche Marke ist das?
> 
> YouTube        - âªLustiger Mountainbike Sturzâ¬â



saugeil ich will auch so eins, da kann ich mich zwischendurch ausruhen und der Bock fÃ¤hrt den Trail einfach alleine fertig.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Juni 2011)

Hi! 

Was geht denn Sonntag / Montag? 
Heut bin ich erstmal wieder in der Südpfalz. 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Lynus (11. Juni 2011)

@Tick: ich würde morgen eine Tour ab NW/Schöntal fahren, ca. 2 Berge, ca. 10-14 Uhr. Tourverlaufen noch offen.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Juni 2011)

Lynus schrieb:


> @Tick: ich würde morgen eine Tour ab NW/Schöntal fahren, ca. 2 Berge, ca. 10-14 Uhr. Tourverlaufen noch offen.



Hi Lynus!

Wie wäre es mit 10 Uhr Bahnhof? 
Dann entweder Hohe Loog Königsberg oder 2x Weinbiet... Aber das können wir morgen am BF besprechen. 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Lynus (11. Juni 2011)

10 Uhr Bhf geht klar. Mir würde die Variante Loog, Königsberg gut passen, dann kann ich anschliessend gleich ins Tal rollen. 

Bis morgen dann,
Gruß,
Lynus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (11. Juni 2011)

Bei 2x Weinbiet kannst du auch runter rollen... Ich muss ja auch irgendwann heim. 
Aber passt, Loog und Königsberg war ich schon lang nicht mehr mit dem Bike. 
Bis morgen früh!

Grüße CLaus


----------



## Franz/K3 (13. Juni 2011)




----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2011)

..ich finde diese Statistik sehr ungenau..viele Faktoren wurden nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## donnersberger (13. Juni 2011)

da steht nicht drin, wieviele Stücken Hefekranz, Käse- und Apfelkuchen und Schorlenanzahl


----------



## Bogie (14. Juni 2011)

1 Käsespätzle
1 Schinken-Käsebrot mit Spiegelei
1 Schwarzwälderkirsch
1 Rumpsteak mit Bratkartoffeln
1 Flammkuchen


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Juni 2011)

Die Reihenfolge ist etwas ungewöhnlich, aber ansonsten geht das Menü in Ordnung.


----------



## Houschter (14. Juni 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> 1 Käsespätzle
> 1 Schinken-Käsebrot mit Spiegelei
> 1 Schwarzwälderkirsch
> 1 Rumpsteak mit Bratkartoffeln
> 1 Flammkuchen



Trockene Baustelle!


----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube dieser ganze Statistikkram ist Teufelszeug. Da fehlt nur noch das ganze in eine Trainingstabelle und -software einzutragen, Punkte zu sammeln und dann im Rennrad-Forum damit anzutreten. Oder halt im Winterpokal, oder läuft der gerade nicht? Müsste natürlich um die Komponente "Energiemittelverbrauch" ergänzt werden .


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juni 2011)

Aber...
Fahrzeit 3:08
Pausen 3:04
ist doch schon ganz ordentlich. 
Ähnlich könnte es ja am Samstag werden, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Aber...
> Ähnlich könnte es ja am Samstag werden, gell?


Meinetwegen gerne, aber ich will das weder vorher minutiös planen noch nachher in irgendeiner Statistik nachlesen können/wollen. Braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juni 2011)

..ich plane immer alles minutiös: Siehe BIO-Tour 2010, erste Einkehr nach 4 Stunden.  

ups, ist das hier nicht der AWP-Dräd?


----------



## eL (14. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich glaube dieser ganze Statistikkram ist Teufelszeug. Da fehlt nur noch das ganze in eine Trainingstabelle und -software einzutragen, Punkte zu sammeln und dann im Rennrad-Forum damit anzutreten. Oder halt im Winterpokal, oder läuft der gerade nicht? Müsste natürlich um die Komponente "Energiemittelverbrauch" ergänzt werden .



waaaaahhh bist du irre? viel zu fehlerbehaftet!! den geldmittel abfluss registriert eine scannerfolie in deinem geld fach in portemonaie, vergleicht diesen mit dem scan der quittung in deinem quittungsfach und wenn du dich beim rausgeben beschei§§en lassen hast iss sowieso aus 
Ansonsten werden die kalorien direkt in kurbelumdrehungen umgerechnet. Hast du bis zur heimischen haustür zu wenige gemacht, geben dich die klickpedale nicht frei und du musst ne extrarunde drehen.

schöne neue welt 

beste grüße L.


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2011)

eL schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten werden die kalorien direkt in kurbelumdrehungen umgerechnet. Hast du bis zur heimischen haustür zu wenige gemacht, geben dich die klickpedale nicht frei und du musst ne extrarunde drehen.
> ...



Küüühl! Wo gibts'n die? Gekauft!!!


----------



## Franz/K3 (14. Juni 2011)

Vorbildlich wie Ihr die Essenz aus dem Datenwust destilliert habt!



> Fahrzeit 3:08
> Pausen 3:04





> Trockene Baustelle!


----------



## Flugrost (15. Juni 2011)

Fifty/Fifty - ich bin Stolz auf euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Küüühl! Wo gibts'n die? Gekauft!!!



Naja das mit dem nich ausklicken und der extra runde hat der markt einfach nicht angenommen.

China hat sich dann dafür sehr interessiert.


----------



## donnersberger (18. Juni 2011)

mittlerweile legen die schon ganze Dörfer unter den Kopierer: klückmüsch


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2011)

Sodele... Lotta und ich sind zurück aus den Dolomiten, genauer gesagt aus dem Pustertal.
Obwohl wir viel Regen hatten haben wir uns nicht abhalten lassen das Tal mit dem Radel und zu Fuß zu erkunden.

Bei Zielen wie der Plätzwiese, Monte Piana bzw. Monte Piano, Helm und Pragser Wildsee klingeln bei dem Ortskundigen die Glocken. 

Ein besonderes Highlight war für uns die Tour über den Helm und die Sillianer Hütte.
Los gings in Sexten beim Infopoint des Stoneman-Trails.




Stoneman in Sexten von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr

Nach 1100hm Uphill am Stück (teilweise auf Asphalt aber viel Schotter)...




Oberhalb von Sexten von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr

...kamen wir an der Sillianer Hütte des AV Österreich an.




Sillianer Hütte von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr




1100hm bergauf zur Sillianer Hütte - geschafft von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr

Gestärkt durch Gulaschsuppe und Kaiserschmarrn ging es auf den Trails des Stonemans wieder Richtung Tal.




Abfahrt von der Sillianer Hütte von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr




Downhill auf den Spuren des Stoneman von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr

Unterhalb des Pullkopfs ging es Richtung Kreuzbergpass zur Nemes Hütte.




Unterhalb des Pullkopfs von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr




Aussicht unterhalb des Pullkopfs von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr

Auf dem Weg dorthin begegnet man so manchem Alpenbewohner. 




Muhkuh von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr

Dank einsetzendem Regen sind am Tourende deftig dreggisch in Sexten aufgeschlagen...




Die Räder sind dreggisch von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr

Ein paar mehr ausgewählte Bilder, u.a. vom Freilichtmusem des 1. WK auf dem Monte Piano, findet ihr bei Flickr:
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjuZYVdB

Im Großen und Ganzen ist das Pustertal nur als genial zu bezeichnen (dafür hat auch unsere super Unterkunft gesorgt: Hotel Dolomiten in Welsberg) und 6 Tourentage haben bei weitem nicht ausgereicht um alles zu sehen. Bei ziemlich jeder Tour sind uns Wege aufgefallen die einen weiteren Besuch auf jeden Fall lohnenswert machen.




Nahe Maria Saalen von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr

Grüße!

nico


----------



## Bogie (19. Juni 2011)

So, jetzt weiß ich auch, was ich in meinem Mountainbikeleben nie wieder brauche: einen Singlespeeder! 
Den hatte ich heute nämlich für ca. 22 km Straßenrückfahrt zum Auto. Nachdem ich mir, an der wahrscheinlich am weitesten entfernten Stelle vom Auto, das Schaltauge abbrach und ich es geschafft habe, das Ding so zu verbiegen, daß das restliche Teil nicht mehr vom Schaltwerk zu trennen war, blieb mir nur der abrupte Abbruch. War mein erster Schaltwerkabreißer, ein sehr unschönes Geräusch!
Da denkt man, man wäre auf alles vorbereitet... Schaltauge dabei, Werkzeug dabei, Zange dabei und dann ist das Ding so verbogen, daß nichts zu machen ist. 

Ich ließ also Zena und Franz ziehen und rollte zur Straße runter. 
Kette gekürzt, Schaltwerk eingepackt und eine ziemlich ordentliche Übersetzung am Start, 36 - 17.
Gott sein Dank war die Strecke die meiste Zeit eben oder recht sanft ansteigend...

War also heute für mich eine Tour interruptus - Schade.
Die Burgentour muß also nochmal neu angegangen werden.


----------



## Houschter (19. Juni 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> So, jetzt weiß ich auch, was ich in meinem Mountainbikeleben nie wieder brauche: einen Singlespeeder!
> Den hatte ich heute nämlich für ca. 22 km Straßenrückfahrt zum Auto. Nachdem ich mir, an der wahrscheinlich am weitesten entfernten Stelle vom Auto, das Schaltauge abbrach und ich es geschafft habe, das Ding so zu verbiegen, daß das restliche Teil nicht mehr vom Schaltwerk zu trennen war, blieb mir nur der abrupte Abbruch. War mein erster Schaltwerkabreißer, ein sehr unschönes Geräusch!
> Da denkt man, man wäre auf alles vorbereitet... Schaltauge dabei, Werkzeug dabei, Zange dabei und dann ist das Ding so verbogen, daß nichts zu machen ist.
> 
> ...



Was Er net esse kann macht er kaputt! *kopfschüttel* 

Aber die Burgen, welche es auch immer es waren, stehen bestimmt noch ne Weile.

Nass war's!


----------



## Franz/K3 (19. Juni 2011)

Frank die Burgen lagen hier so rum:





Vielen, vielen Dank Zena! Eine herrliche Tour mit Eindrücken die man vom Haardtrand nicht kennt. 
Das Wetter war perfekt und ich freue mich auf eine Wiederholung.
Okay den Bogie haben wir verloren, aber ein wenig Schwund ist ja immer!


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juni 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Frank die Burgen lagen hier so rum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum kommt mir dieser Streckenverlauf so bekannt vor?

@Zena: Hat dir diesmal auch jemand die Schuhe gebunden????


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> So, jetzt weiß ich auch, was ich in meinem Mountainbikeleben nie wieder brauche: einen Singlespeeder!



Pfffft! 



Bogie schrieb:


> ... eine ziemlich ordentliche Übersetzung am Start, 36 - 17.



 2:1 wäre für den Anfang angemessen gewesen, aber warum gleich so lange übersetzen? Übermut?


----------



## Bogie (19. Juni 2011)

Ich wußte doch, daß wenigstens einer anbeißt...

Die Übersetzung ergab sich einfach durch fehlendes Schaltwerk, Kettenlänge und Kettenlinie. 

Jetzt tun mir die Knie weh.


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ich wußte doch, daß wenigstens einer anbeißt...



Ich will ja nicht umsonst den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner sitzen 



Bogie schrieb:


> Jetzt tun mir die Knie weh.



Autsch! Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. Juni 2011)

na besser als die hüfte!

Aber Singlespeeden ist mehr als nur "nicht schalten"

sei froh das du fahren kontest und nicht laufen musstest.

beste Grüße


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2011)

@Nico: schöne Bilder!!! Freu mich auch schon auf die richtigen Berge (noch 2 Monate)


----------



## Houschter (20. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @Zena: Hat dir diesmal auch jemand die Schuhe gebunden????







Woran du dich noch erinnerst...

Aber ne feine Tour!


----------



## donnersberger (20. Juni 2011)

@Nico: schöne Bilder    Hab das CH-Singletrailbuch von Romarius für Dich da und bringe es Samstag mit, Donnerstag bin ich vorr. auf'm Flowtrail


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Juni 2011)

Wir Männer werden aber auch für alles zweckentfremdet und ausgenutzt  Irgendwas läuft da schief


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> @Nico: schöne Bilder    Hab das CH-Singletrailbuch von Romarius für Dich da und bringe es Samstag mit, Donnerstag bin ich vorr. auf'm Flowtrail


Astrein. Denke das ich Samstag auch am Start sein werden!


----------



## zena (21. Juni 2011)

@nico&lotta: echte Traumbilder! Macht die Nase lang und Sehnsucht auf die Dolomiten

@bogie: echt schade dass dein Schaltwerk abgerissen ist, aber glaub mir es war an der richtigsten Stelle. Danach kam ein "höhengleicher" steiniger Trail mit vielen Hindernissen Houschter hat Recht, die Burgen werden noch einige Zeit stehen und der Streckenverlauf lässt sich noch um einige Höhenmeter ausbauen

@opti: ja, das kennst du noch? Schuhe binden ist jetzt meine Königsdisziplin! Biken bildet fürs Leben!

@franz: mir hats auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht obwohl ich immer noch nicht versteh warum du beim schnell atmen so Gas gibst?


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Juni 2011)

Hi Leutz!

Gibts was AWP Mäßiges am Wochenende? Ich wäre wirklich gern dabei!  

Viele Grüße
Tickilein


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juni 2011)

Am Wochenende, oder auch schon am Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (21. Juni 2011)

Hi Zimbo! 

Naja, Donnerstag hab ich um 13 Uhr einen Termin. Ich denke da wird das nix. Da jage ich dann meine Freundin aufs Weinbiet.


----------



## yulour (21. Juni 2011)

Mein Wochenende beginnt zum Glück schon am Donnerstag - will sagen: ich wär' dabei


----------



## pfalz (23. Juni 2011)

Fährt Samstag zufällig jemand nach Lac Blanc?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Juni 2011)

Hat für mich einer einen Tip für nen zweiten Berg. Will morgen Abend vom Gemüsehändler aufs Weinbiet, Wolfsburg wieder runter und dann?

Komm ich auf der anderen Seite einfach zum Kaisergarten um dann die Serpentinen runter fahren zu können?

Und vor allem, schaff ich das überhaupt, wenn ich um 19.30 erst mit dem Rad losfahre? Hell dürfte ja noch sein bis ca. 21.30 - morgen solls ja klar werden.

Thx für Hilfe.


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2011)

Von der Wolfsburg über blau-weiß ins Silbertal und hoch zum Stopelkopf. Dann über Wolkenbruchweg und Teufelsfelsen nach Lambrecht. Dauert insgesamt von Neustadt rund 3h.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Juli 2011)

AWP-Tours off the road again:
SA-16.07.2011 - 10:00h in Gimmeldingen am Spochtblatz
(ich selbst komme später nach)
SO-17.07.2011 - 11:00h in Maikammer/Alsterweiler, Parkplatz am Ortsausgang


Die 1000hm werden jeweils etwas überschritten und es gibt eine Pause mit Einkehr. HELMPFLICHT!!!

            ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Juli 2011)

Zwischdurch mal was für unsere bikenden Frauen. Mädels so vielleicht besser nicht. Aber der Abflug ist stuntmäßig 

http://www.eierkraulen.net/beitrag/wenn-frauen-bmx-fahren-6651/


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juli 2011)

Und unsere Firmen-Firewall sagt dazu "This site was blocked - Category: SEX".

Sonntag bin ich sicher dabei, Samstag muss ich mal sehen.



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Zwischdurch mal was für unsere bikenden Frauen. Mädels so vielleicht besser nicht. Aber der Abflug ist stuntmäßig
> 
> http://www.eierkraulen.net/beitrag/wenn-frauen-bmx-fahren-6651/


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Juli 2011)

Wegen Sonntag sollten alle Interessenten am Samstagabend nochmal hier rein schauen - es könnte nass werden...


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juli 2011)

Und die Anfahrt könnte schwierig werden, da in Maikammern Kerwe ist! 
Aber dann starten wir halt gleich mit der Einkehr!


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Juli 2011)

Oh! Danke für den Hinweis. 

Ob und wo es am Sonntag los geht wird am Samstag Abend hier veröffentlicht...


----------



## donnersberger (15. Juli 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> AWP-Tours off the road again:
> SA-16.07.2011 - 10:00h in Gimmeldingen am Spochtblatz
> (ich selbst komme später nach)
> SO-17.07.2011 - 11:00h in Maikammer/Alsterweiler, Parkplatz am Ortsausgang
> ...



zu meiner Lage: meine Bremse ist noch nicht da, deshalb fahr ich 1) nicht mit meinem Kona-Traktor und 2) "nur" "hier" ne Runde.. aber ich komm wieder keine Frage - viel Spass und piss bald im Wald..


----------



## Franz/K3 (15. Juli 2011)

Hey Dönersbiergarten,

morgen wird doch überhaupt nicht gebremst!


----------



## donnersberger (15. Juli 2011)

aber ich brems doch auch den Berg hoch


----------



## donnersberger (15. Juli 2011)

äh, ich meinte natürlich: ich quitsche auch den Berg hoch...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Juli 2011)

Ahoi, ich werde morgen mal wieder mit dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yulour (15. Juli 2011)

Sers,

morgen fahre ich nicht mit, aber ich schaue am Abend wegen Sonntag...
btw: Alsterweiler Anfahrt über "Wasgau Kreisel", immer weiter Richtung St. Martin aber vorher rechts nach Alsterweiler rein -> keine Ablenkung durch Frühschoppen


----------



## lomo (16. Juli 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> ... -> keine Ablenkung durch Frühschoppen



Mh, könnte schwer fallen


----------



## lomo (16. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> zu meiner Lage: ... piss bald im Wald..



Hä??? Wie bitte?


----------



## donnersberger (16. Juli 2011)

meinte latürnich "Biss bald im Wald" - hab auch schon wieder so nen Kohldampf...


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Juli 2011)

Da ich heute schon erkältungsbedingt aussetzen musste, kann ich auch morgen nicht biken. 
Vielleicht schreibt Franz später noch, oder wer auch immer - viel Spaß und Trockenheit...


----------



## yulour (16. Juli 2011)

Gesundheit


----------



## Flugrost (16. Juli 2011)

Ich bin raus.


----------



## Levty (17. Juli 2011)

Shit. Nächste Woche dann.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (17. Juli 2011)

> wenns regnet sitzen wir konsumierend in /an irgendeiner Hütte. Es regnet, wenn überhaupt, erst ab 1500...



Viel Spaß beim sitzenden konsumieren in den Hütten.
Es regnet hier schon ne ganze weile.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (17. Juli 2011)

Wir beugen uns der beschissenen Wetterlage und lassen die Tour heute ausfallen.
Wer trotzdem fährt: Respekt und viel Spaß!


----------



## Houschter (17. Juli 2011)

Schad! So ein gemütlicher Stammtisch im Schützenhaus wär ganz nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Bogie (17. Juli 2011)

@Houschter: Bitte wenden Sie sich direkt an Herrn Flugrost...


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Juli 2011)




----------



## eL (18. Juli 2011)

wo er recht hat!


----------



## donnersberger (19. Juli 2011)

wenn mal wieder die Bikeshuttlegondeln zu voll sind: klückmüsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (21. Juli 2011)

Moin! Wie sieht denn die S-Bahn Verbindung zwischen Mannheim und Neustadt aus? Kann man da durchfahren, oder werden die Bahnfahrer mit Bussen umgeleitet? 

Würde gerne am SA und/oder Sonntag in die Pfalz rüberkommen 

Solong.


----------



## Lynus (21. Juli 2011)

@ Lev: Bis Neustadt mit der S-Bahn sollte kein Problem sein. Evtl. fahren die S-Bahnen aber nur im Stundentakt statt sonst alle 30min.


----------



## donnersberger (21. Juli 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Moin! Wie sieht denn die S-Bahn Verbindung zwischen Mannheim und Neustadt aus? Kann man da durchfahren, oder werden die Bahnfahrer mit Bussen umgeleitet?
> 
> Würde gerne am SA und/oder Sonntag in die Pfalz rüberkommen
> 
> Solong.



Hi Lev, wenn Du magst kann Dich+Bike *Samstag* im Auto nach NW mitnehmen, fahre 8 Uhr in NL los, bin ca 8.40 in NW und ca 8.50 in Lambrecht (GBB-Tour) und fahre irgendwann zwischen 18-21 Uhr wieder zurück, mit bissl Absprache und nem Handy kriegen wir das synchronisiert, oder Du fährst auf dem Rückweg dann mit dem Zug. 
Falls ja, schick mir ne PN bis Freitagnachmittag..


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> 9.50 in Lambrecht (GBB-Tour)



Pssst, die Tour startet um 9 Uhr...


----------



## donnersberger (22. Juli 2011)

merci


----------



## Kelme (22. Juli 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Moin! Wie sieht denn die S-Bahn Verbindung zwischen Mannheim und Neustadt aus? Kann man da durchfahren, oder werden die Bahnfahrer mit Bussen umgeleitet?
> 
> Würde gerne am SA und/oder Sonntag in die Pfalz rüberkommen
> 
> Solong.


Die Einschränkungen im S-Bahnverkehr sind zwischen Neustadt und Hochspeyer. Bis nach NW ist alles im grünen Bereich. Bei Verbindungen min Richtung KL immer genau prüfen, ob die S-Bahn fährt, oder ob alle Haltstationen angefahren werden. Zwischen dem 30. Juli und dem 25. September halten z. Bsp. in Weidenthal überhaupt keine S-Bahnen.


----------



## knut1105 (22. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Zwischen dem 30. Juli und dem 25. September halten z. Bsp. in Weidenthal überhaupt keine S-Bahnen.....



isch des de grund (aus angscht) ?

http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/kannibalen_im_herzen_europas_-4029962.html

(es gibt nicht nur pfälzer mainstream gerichte - a la saumagen, dunkelsbriee....)


----------



## Levty (22. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Einschränkungen im S-Bahnverkehr sind zwischen Neustadt und Hochspeyer. Bis nach NW ist alles im grünen Bereich. Bei Verbindungen min Richtung KL immer genau prüfen, ob die S-Bahn fährt, oder ob alle Haltstationen angefahren werden. Zwischen dem 30. Juli und dem 25. September halten z. Bsp. in Weidenthal überhaupt keine S-Bahnen.


Danke!


----------



## Levty (24. Juli 2011)

Yeeeehaw! Gut die Trails runtergebügelt, mit Kaffee dem Wetter getrotzt. Merci 

Für Wolfgang und Armin:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25797774"]Claymore Challenge - Phantom Flex High Speed Camera - Highland Mtn on Vimeo[/ame]

Und was das Wetter anbelangt:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26663831"]The Five Stages of Bummer Summer on Vimeo[/ame]

Phase 5!


----------



## Lynus (24. Juli 2011)

Geiles Video, Lev. Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (24. Juli 2011)

Five Stages of Bummer Summer ist mal richtig geil! Vor allem die Opferszene...


----------



## Franz/K3 (24. Juli 2011)

> ...ist mal richtig geil! Vor allem die Opferszene...



Meinst Du so eine Jungfrau bringt auch was bei dauernden Durchschlägen?


----------



## donnersberger (24. Juli 2011)

hat heute Materialtester Franz wieder zugeschlagen?

Also wenn leichte Jungfrauen fahren gibt's weniger Durchschläge, bei so Kerlen wie uns helfen Vollgummireifen


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juli 2011)

Ist jemand von euch zufällig dieses WE in Beerfelden? Oder will jemand mit?
Ich fahr eh durch LU und MA und HD... 

Bin wohl Samstag und Sonntag dort.


----------



## Levty (29. Juli 2011)

Einen Pumptrack haben wir auch in Heidelberg... 


*duck


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juli 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Einen Pumptrack haben wir auch in Heidelberg...
> 
> 
> *duck



Willst du etwa mit?


----------



## yulour (30. Juli 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Franz/K3 (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo yulour,

klar geht morgen was und hier folgt auch die Einladung an alle interessirten Mitfahrer.



SO-31.07.2011 - 11:00h Neustadt
*Treffpunkt Parkplatz am GemÃ¼sehÃ¤ndler - Ausgang Neustadt Richtung Lambrecht.
Programm 4 Berge & 1 HÃ¼gel ca. 1600 hm*
Weinbiet, Lambertszreutz, Kaisergarten, HellerhÃ¼tte, Kalmit,....
HÃ¼tteneinkehr, vorzeitiger Ausstieg immer mÃ¶glich â Mitfahrer bitte mit Helm!



 

 






 

 

​


----------



## yulour (30. Juli 2011)

Ei, da bin ich dabei... bis morche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (5. August 2011)

Entgegen allen Vorhersagen gibt es morgen prima Bike-Wetter. - FÃ¼r die Pessimisten ist das SchÃ¼tzenhaus nicht weit! 



SA-06.08.2011 - 10:00h Maikammer
*Treffpunkt Parkplatz Ortsausgang Richtung Kalmit
Programm 4 Berge & 1 HÃ¼gel ca. 1600 hm - so wie immer *
Totenkopf, Riedburg, Hochberg, Kalmit,.... 
HÃ¼tteneinkehr, vorzeitiger Ausstieg immer mÃ¶glich â Mitfahrer bitte mit Helm!



 

 






 

 

​


----------



## el Zimbo (5. August 2011)

(Du meinst bestimmt SA, 06.08.2011...)

Ich glaub, ich leg mich da noch nicht fest, Sonntag soll's ja besser werden.


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. August 2011)

#
Ja - Samstag und ich denke es geht morgen NOCH besser als am Sonntag!


----------



## unocz (5. August 2011)

wie heißt denn die strasse der treffpunktes in maikammer, wie reist man am besten mit dem zug an, neustadt aussteigen oder edenkoben?


----------



## Eike. (5. August 2011)

Der nächste Bahnhof ist Maikammer-kirrweiler, dann einfach der Hauptstraße durch den Ort folgen. Nach den letzten Häusern kommt links ein Parkplatz. Dauert etwa 15min.


----------



## unocz (5. August 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der nächste Bahnhof ist Maikammer-kirrweiler, dann einfach der Hauptstraße durch den Ort folgen. Nach den letzten Häusern kommt links ein Parkplatz. Dauert etwa 15min.






danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. August 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Entgegen allen Vorhersagen gibt es morgen prima Bike-Wetter. - Für die Pessimisten ist das Schützenhaus nicht weit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf welcher Hütte ist Mittagspause? Ich werd da dann gegen 13 Uhr zusteigen - wenn möglich.


----------



## unocz (6. August 2011)

bin nicht dabei, unwetterwarnung  morgen ist doch der bessere tag


----------



## Kelme (6. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> bin nicht dabei, unwetterwarnung  morgen ist doch der bessere tag


Feigling . Wir machen gerade den dritten Tag WWW trotz Unwetterwarnung. Läuft bestens.


----------



## unocz (6. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Feigling . Wir machen gerade den dritten Tag WWW trotz Unwetterwarnung. Läuft bestens.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. August 2011)

Die Wetterprognose ist zwar über Nacht besser geworden, aber zeitlich wird's heut eng bei mir. 
Also viel Spaß und evtl. bis morgen.


----------



## Levty (6. August 2011)

Dürfen die das? 
Lev


----------



## donnersberger (6. August 2011)

hehe, ich würd's als Kompliment sehen 

ich denk mal, dass Rider/Twix die ne komplette Tour auch ohne Sattel fahren, so ne Stütze nicht unbedingt brauchen... aber was da geschrieben steht hört sich nicht dumm an


----------



## Levty (6. August 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ne komplette Tour auch ohne Sattel fahren


So einen kenne ich auch aus Heidelberg .

Ist aber immer noch zu schwer der Mist...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> So einen kenne ich auch aus Heidelberg .
> 
> Ist aber immer noch zu schwer der Mist...



Und ich brauch 20cm verstellbereich...


----------



## Levty (6. August 2011)

Sowie vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (6. August 2011)

Morgen, Sonntag, voraussichtlich um 12 Uhr am Gemüsehändler in Neustadt.
Bitte morgen früh nochmal hier reinschauen.


----------



## unocz (6. August 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Morgen, Sonntag, voraussichtlich um 12 Uhr am Gemüsehändler in Neustadt.
> Bitte morgen früh nochmal hier reinschauen.




erst um 12uhr, ich dachte um 11uhr


----------



## Flugrost (6. August 2011)

Ich plane heute ab 1100 morgen dort. Man kann, wenns Wetter passt, schonmal ein Hügelchen vor rollen.


----------



## haubert (7. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich rolle dann schon mal um 11 mit bzw. vielleicht auch vorher noch eins


----------



## unocz (7. August 2011)

bin auch um 11 da


----------



## Flugrost (7. August 2011)

Sonnencreme net vergessen!


----------



## Bogie (7. August 2011)

So, nachdem sich die Regenfront beeilt hat, 

Tourstart um 11 Uhr!

Bis später...


----------



## el Zimbo (7. August 2011)

Wo rollt ihr denn zuerst hin?
Ich komme direkt aus LU und könnte z.B. ca. um 13:00 Uhr auf dem Weinbiet sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. August 2011)

Ist Mittwoch Nachmittag/Abend von euch einer am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (7. August 2011)

Ja - am Mittwoch bei Wetter möchten zumindest Didi und icke ein paar Meter machen. Absprache kurzfristig an dieser Stelle. Abfahrt am Waldrand immer so gehen 18:00h.

Am Montag gehe ich auch in den Wald um mein (potentiell) nächstes Bike zu testen.


----------



## unocz (7. August 2011)

schöne tour gewesen heute. ich musste aber feststellen das bergab,anstrengender ist als bergauf..............
überall dornen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. August 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ja - am Mittwoch bei Wetter möchten zumindest Didi und icke ein paar Meter machen. Absprache kurzfristig an dieser Stelle. Abfahrt am Waldrand immer so gehen 18:00h.


----------



## donnersberger (8. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> schöne tour gewesen heute. ich musste aber feststellen das bergab,anstrengender ist als bergauf..............
> überall dornen



Du, damit das nicht passiert, hab ich nen super Trick: den Berg hochbremsen (kann Dir meine quitschende H9 ausleihen oder verkaufen), dann kommt das einem gar nicht mehr so vor


----------



## Dddakk (8. August 2011)

Döner, hier treibst du dich rum! Du hast gefehlt!


----------



## donnersberger (8. August 2011)

moin dddaakkk ne, hier auch nicht, ich war am WE auf einer Nasennebenhöhlenexpedition unterwegs..

Wenn ich mir nicht grad die Nase geputzt hab, hab ich geheult, dass ich nicht mit-SIS-en konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Döner, hier treibst du dich rum! Du hast gefehlt!



Dich hab ich auch nicht gesehen ... ausser in Zivil!


----------



## biker-didi (8. August 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ja - am Mittwoch bei Wetter möchten zumindest Didi und icke ein paar Meter machen. Absprache kurzfristig an dieser Stelle. Abfahrt am Waldrand immer so gehen 18:00h.
> 
> Am Montag gehe ich auch in den Wald um mein (potentiell) nächstes Bike zu testen.



Dann stürze es nicht gleich ein


----------



## Dddakk (8. August 2011)

Lomo, stimmt. Ganz klar bin ich zu wenig gefahren. 2012 camp ich näher bei dir. Um mich rum haben ja viele komplett verweigert.
Und du betreust die Kiddies.   

263!


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Wenn viele um Dich herum verweigern, musst Du Dich ja nicht anstecken lassen. Konsequentes weiterfahren bei dem Scheissdreckwetter war der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. 
BTW: Ich betreue nur die eigenen Kinder

362!

Oh Fredkidnapping .... is' halt passiert


----------



## Dddakk (8. August 2011)

Yep, 4 Runden für ein 2er-Team sind echt mager. Zwei Ausrede habe ich noch: Triplespeed schon nach der ersten Runde. Gebrochene Brille nach der zweiten Runde.

Napping. Gibts keine SiS Dräd?


----------



## knut1105 (8. August 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> moin dddaakkk ne, hier auch nicht, ich war am WE auf einer Nasennebenhöhlenexpedition unterwegs..
> 
> Wenn ich mir nicht grad die Nase geputzt hab, hab ich geheult, dass ich nicht mit-SIS-en konnte



 dann brauchst wenigstens dein rad net zu zerlegen und putzen. 

 dunkel - warm und nass!

dieser event schreit nach einer winter-edition !!!!


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> ...
> dieser event schreit nach einer winter-edition !!!!



Machen!


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Gebrochene Brille nach der zweiten Runde.



Gegen nen Baum gefahren?
Kopf vor in ne Pfütze abgetaucht?
Begegnung mit einem Wildschwein gehabt?


----------



## Dddakk (8. August 2011)

neee, nen Biker aus nem Graben geborgen, da brach der Brillenbügel.
Nachtrag: Bremsbeläge vorne haben sich aus dem Staub gemacht.


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> neee, nen Biker aus nem Graben geborgen, da brach der Brillenbügel.
> Nachtrag: Bremsbeläge vorne haben sich aus dem Staub gemacht.


Ich glaub' ja eher, dass sich der Belag "in den Schlamm" gemacht hat. Der gute Pfälzer Waldboden wird ganz böse mit irgendwelchen Bremsbelagsmischungen kontaminiert sein. Oder fahren alle "organisch"? 's Lebtach nett! Na gut, heute wurde nochmals kräftig "verdünnt". Wasser in Massen.
Mein Schlingelspeeder wurde kurz geduscht, die Kette durch den Lappen gezogen und (fast) feddisch. Bremse nachstellen war noch nötig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. August 2011)

..es gehen Gerüchte rum, dass da jemand zum ersten Mal bei SiS gefahren ist, und es auch das erste Mal richtig nass war.  Stimmt das?

Meine waren grüne Schweizer Stopper, also Bio?


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Die Hope an meinem Schlingelspeeder waren relativ unbeeindruckt ...
Habt ihr etwa gebremst??? 
Ich musste bergab bei dem Schlamm sogar noch reintreten


----------



## Flugrost (8. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Habt ihr etwa gebremst???
> Ich musste bergab bei dem Schlamm sogar noch reintreten



Ich vermute,fast
 dieser Thread hat dich gekapert.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2011)

Meine Hope Bremsbeläge hat das Rennen überhaupt nicht beeinträchtigt


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Meine Hope Bremsbeläge hat das Rennen überhaupt nicht beeinträchtigt



Wieso wundert mich das nicht?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Meine Hope Bremsbeläge hat das Rennen überhaupt nicht beeinträchtigt


Da kapere ich aus aktuellem Anlass mal mit  Fährst du die originalen? Bei meiner M4 haben die keinen Schuss Pulver getaugt...


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2011)

ich fahr die A2Z Beläge (blau) vorne. Hinten original Hope.
Die A2Z quietschen bei Nässe ein wenig, sind dafür von der Bremsleistung her Top. 
Verschleiß hält sich auch in Grenzen!


----------



## Flugrost (8. August 2011)

Ich kenne KEINE Hope, die nicht quietscht - und die meisten Avids machens auch net besser.


----------



## eL (9. August 2011)

tja achim da kennst meine  am kamel net

allerdings hab ich nachgeholfen. abrakadabra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. August 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich kenne KEINE Hope, die nicht quietscht - und die meisten Avids machens auch net besser.



mit originalen Hope-Belägen quietscht meine nicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich fahr die A2Z Beläge (blau) vorne. Hinten original Hope.
> Die A2Z quietschen bei Nässe ein wenig, sind dafür von der Bremsleistung her Top.
> Verschleiß hält sich auch in Grenzen!


Ok, das merk ich mir mal. Werde aber wohl den originalen ne Chance geben, vielleicht hat sich da über die Jahre was geändert bzw. funktioniert in der V2 vielleicht auch etwas anders.
Ich war bei meiner M4 ja von den alten (!) Trickstuff RSR sehr angetan - bissig, null Hitzeanfälligkeit und sehr geringer Verschleiß. Die gleichen Beläge habe ich jetzt in der The One mit 2 PW-Touren und einem Wochenende Schweiz völlig vernichtet  Ist aber eh hinfällig, da es die RSR wohl nicht mehr gibt...




Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich kenne KEINE Hope, die nicht quietscht - und die meisten Avids machens auch net besser.


Hmm, bei Avid kenne ich das, ich bin in unserer Clique der Einzige, der keine Avid fährt und auch der Einzige, der nicht mit sporadischer Quietscherei unterwegs ist  (den regelrechten Totalausfall meiner The One vor kurzem mal ausgenommen)
Meine Hope hat in den 4-5 Jahren eigentlich nie nennenswert gequietscht, außer bei Nässe und das tut JEDE Bremse. Nach mehreren hundert steilen Hm am Stück und hübsch regenbogenfarbig schimmernder Scheibe in PdS hat sie auch ein wenig gejammert, aber unwesentlich. Da war bei allen anderen mit Avid/Formula/Shimano ein ganz anderes Schrei-Konzert angesagt...




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mit originalen Hope-Belägen quietscht meine nicht


hat meine damals auch nicht, allerdings hat sie damit auch nicht gebremst


----------



## Arthur27 (11. August 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich hab da mal ein Problem bei dem ihr mir sicher helfen könnt 

Über dieses Forum wurde für das WE vom 19 -21.08 ein Rocky-Mountain Treffen in der Pfalz geplant. Leider ist der Tourguide kurzfristig ausgefallen, allerdings haben schon einige Leute für den Zeitraum bereits Urlaub und eine Pension gebucht, daher würden wir das Treffen trotzdem gern stattfinden lassen.
Momentan sind wir ca. 6-7 Personen ( teilweise Tagesgäste ) und als Startpunkt war Weyher ( PLZ: 76835 ) gedacht. Gefahren wird überwiegend mit Enduros, daher gern locker bergauf und mit Schmackes bergab 
Hab vor einigen Wochen an einer AWP-Tour teilgenommen und weiß daher dass diese sehr spaßig sind 

Nun die wichtigste Frage: Wer hätte Lust sich als Tourguide an einem od. mehreren Tagen zur Verfügung zu stellen ? Wäre echt klasse und ihr würdet uns das WE retten 

Viele Grüße
Arthur


----------



## yulour (11. August 2011)

Hi Arthur,

so wie es im Moment ausschaut werde ich am 19ten frei haben und bin mit euch dann unterwegs. Samstags falle ich aus, dafür Sonntags wieder dabei - zumindest körperlich... teilweise...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Arthur27 (11. August 2011)

Servus Holger,

das klingt top. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch jemanden für Samstag und dann ist der Drops gelutscht


----------



## Franz/K3 (11. August 2011)

Da wird sich bestimmt etwas regeln lassen. Leider sind die bestens ausgebildeten AWP Tourenguids auf geheimer Mission unterwegs. Am Wochenende wird sich klären wen Ihr als Ansprechpartner bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AWP-RELOADED (15. August 2011)

Punkt.


----------



## Zelle (17. August 2011)

Doppelpunkt?


----------



## donnersberger (17. August 2011)

und was machen die Kutter, Deiche und Hämbörger?


----------



## Arthur27 (17. August 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Da wird sich bestimmt etwas regeln lassen. Leider sind die bestens ausgebildeten AWP Tourenguids auf geheimer Mission unterwegs. Am Wochenende wird sich klären wen Ihr als Ansprechpartner bekommt.



Servus Franz,

hat sich schon was ergeben für den Samstag ? Wäre super 

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## Franz/K3 (18. August 2011)

Hallo Chef,

leider kann ich den Samstag nicht selbt in die Hand nehen (Dolomiten warten). Aber einige Fahrer aus der AWP Gruppe sind im Land. Mit Yulour habt ihr ja schon Kontakt. Der zweite Ansprechpartner ist Flugrost. Wir schon klappen.


----------



## Flugrost (18. August 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Servus Franz,
> 
> hat sich schon was ergeben für den Samstag ? Wäre super
> 
> ...



Jepp, hat sich was ergeben! 

*Samstag, 1000 Neustadt/Weinstr. Talstraße Ecke Schöntalstraße am Gemüsehändlerparkplatz (...kommend aus N/W Richtg Lambrecht rechter Hand)*


----------



## yulour (18. August 2011)

Falls die Jungs heute schon anreisen und das deswegen nicht mehr lesen: ich geb' denen morgen Bescheid...


----------



## Flugrost (18. August 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> Falls die Jungs heute schon anreisen und das deswegen nicht mehr lesen: ich geb' denen morgen Bescheid...



Merci!


----------



## Arthur27 (18. August 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Jepp, hat sich was ergeben!
> 
> *Samstag, 1000 Neustadt/Weinstr. Talstraße Ecke Schöntalstraße am Gemüsehändlerparkplatz (...kommend aus N/W Richtg Lambrecht rechter Hand)*



Klassse 
Ich schick dir zur Sicherheit noch meine Handynr. per PN.

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. August 2011)

Werde mich als AWP Fraktionsmitglied auch mal anmelden. 8Wochen nicht auf dem Bike; mal schauen ob ich noch die Bremse finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *Samstag, 1000 Neustadt/Weinstr. Talstraße Ecke Schöntalstraße am Gemüsehändlerparkplatz (...kommend aus N/W Richtg Lambrecht rechter Hand)*


Dann war es tatsächlich deine "Luna", die ich dort gesehen habe  (SMS nicht bekommen?) Hatte schon gezweifelt wegen der komischen Aufkleber auf den hinteren Seitenscheiben


----------



## Arthur27 (21. August 2011)

So liebe Pälzer, bin nun wieder heile daheim angekommen.
Ein Riesen Dank geht erstmal an Yulour und Flugrost fürs guiden durch den Pfälzer Wald. Es waren richtig geile Touren die jede Menge Spaß gemacht haben 
Einen schönen Gruß auch an alle anderen Mitfahrer, war echt ne tolle Truppe. War bestimmt nicht das letzte mal in eurem Bikerevier 

Grüße und bis demnächst
Arthur


----------



## Flugrost (28. August 2011)

Ein Holzbeik - Fund in Lubljana/Slowenien

__huhu Zimbo!


----------



## el Zimbo (29. August 2011)

Igitt, das hat ja einen integrierten Gepäckträger... :kotz:

Ich habe davon geredet: www.waldmeister-bikes.de
Macht optisch sogar was her - soweit möglich.


----------



## eL (29. August 2011)

Die holz felgen am waldmeister sind ja mal stark ;-) gibbet die auch in ust?

son ratt dürfste latürnich nich lange wo rum stehen haben sonst schlägt es wurzeln.


----------



## kawilli (29. August 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Igitt, das hat ja einen integrierten Gepäckträger... :kotz:
> 
> Ich habe davon geredet: www.waldmeister-bikes.de
> Macht optisch sogar was her - soweit möglich.



Ja und der Preis macht auch was her.  Da wähle ich doch lieber diese Variante, die pimpt einen alten Drahtesel doch richtig auf.


----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2011)

Dirtjumpen in Jeans mal anders...


----------



## donnersberger (1. September 2011)

und im Winter dann den Tolle-Wolle-Rollkragen-Look *grins*


----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2011)

Nein. Leute, die in Jeans biken, bleiben im Winter zu Hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (1. September 2011)

> Leute, die in Jeans biken, bleiben im Winter zu Hause



oder gehen in Jeans skifahren


----------



## donnersberger (1. September 2011)

stimmt


----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2011)

Stell die Hose in die Ecke, es gibt Essen...
...da ist schon wieder ein Wasserfleck in der Ecke, kauf dir endlich eine Ski-Hose!!!


----------



## Lynus (2. September 2011)

Ich würd morgen um 9.30 Uhr am Gemüsestand in NW / Schöntal starten.  Geplant sind ca. 3-4h / 2 Berge. Wer mitfahren will, möge sich melden,  fahre langsam hoch und schnell runter


----------



## Levty (4. September 2011)

Schert die Leute nicht über einen Kamm...






Es gibt schließlich auch Bikeständer, in die RR Reifen, sowie Gazzas reinpassen


----------



## donnersberger (4. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (11. September 2011)

Dies ist die Fortsetzung der Tour Teil I und damit ist diese auch gleichzeitig die schönste, schwerste und längste Tour.
Landschaftlich werden einige besondere Akzente und Aussichten zu sehen sein. 
Hier mal einige Eckpunkte zur Tour die angerollt werden:
Toscana der Pfalz, Orensfelsen, Neuscharfeneck, Kesselberg, Taubensuhl,
Almersberg, und als Abschluß die Jungpfalzhütte.

*Die Fakten zur Tour gleich vorne weg: Hömes cicra 2500, Km circa 90, * 

Singletrails in allen Variationen, Serpentinen für absolute Profis = Hinterradversetzen,  Streckenabschnitte, die die meisten AWPlern vielleicht nur sehr selten gefahren sind. 

Streckenprofil/Charakteristik: Viele lange Anstiege, die zum Teil auch sehr bissig sind, sowohl als Singletrail und breiter Weg.
Einige Schiebe/Tragepassagen, je nach Fahrkönnen auch nicht, 
Der letzte Anstieg zur Jungpfalzhütte hoch, wird für viele eine reine Schiebepassage werden!! 
Hat etwas von einer Alpenüberquerung... 


Verpflegung: Rucksack mit viel Wasser und Proviant, Einkehr am Forsthaus Heldenstein zum Mittagessen und Abschluß in Annweiler.

Treffpunkt: Am Samstag, den 17.09.2011 in Annweiler am Bahnhof um 10.00 Uhr, Abfahrt um 10.10 Uhr!
Zugreisende bitte den Fahrplan berücksichtigen, Parkplätze am Bahnhof und in der Nähe beim Wasgau-Supermarkt sind ausreichend vorhanden.

Ausrüstung der Teilnehmer: Es besteht Helm & Protektorenpflicht ( Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie ihre Frau oder Freund)
Beleuchtung in Form von Helm- oder Lenkerlampen


----------



## scylla (11. September 2011)

> Hömes cicra 2500, Km circa 90



Oh, eine Tour für Verrückte 
Na dafür kommen selbst nicht-AWPler aus dem fernen Odenwald angereist 
-> Dabei!


----------



## el Zimbo (11. September 2011)

Hach, für 2500 hm steht doch ein AWP-ler erst gar nicht auf...  

Viel Spaß, und vergesst die Beleuchtung nicht in den Rucksack zu packen!


----------



## Franz/K3 (11. September 2011)

> Hömes cicra 2500, Km circa 90



...eine Einladung oder Kriegserklärung?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. September 2011)

Nehme ja mal an, dass "profihaftes Umsetzen" nicht ein Ausschlusskriterium, sondern Ansporn sein soll.  Ansonsten ist die Ausschreibung aber schon sehr selektiv. 

Bin aber leider schon anderweitig gebunden. Schade, hätte mich sonst gern aufgedrängt.

Macht aber nicht so viele Pausen, ordentlich Druck aufs Pedal oder nehmt genug zu essen mit: Die Jungpfalzhütte schließt samstags um 17.00 Uhr (zumindest laut Website).

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und eine weitere Auflage dieser Tour mit ´nen bisschen Vorlauf für die Planung! 

Haardtfahrer


----------



## eL (11. September 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> ...eine Einladung oder Kriegserklärung?



jetzt nur nicht provozieren lassen!

Stonelebs von was träumst du eigentlich nachts?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. September 2011)

Sehr interessant, was besonderes. Wenn's recht ist, bin ich dabei!


----------



## lomo (11. September 2011)

Hmpf, klingt interessant. Habe am 17. leider ne andere Verpflichtung.
Vielleicht gibt es aber eine detaillierte Tourbeschreibung (gerne auch als Track)


----------



## haubert (12. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> *Die Fakten zur Tour gleich vorne weg: Hömes cicra 2500, Km circa 90, *


 
Hi Stonelebs,

hört sich gut an.
bei einiger maßen Wetter bin ich dabei.


----------



## unocz (12. September 2011)

bin schon woanders dabei, habe aber auch keine protektoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (12. September 2011)

@Zimbo,

naja, was Mann halt gerade möchte...

@Franz/K3,

dies ist eine Einladung an alle... 

@Haardtfahrer,

die Tour ist schon seit Wochen im Kasten, ähem GPS, aber durch Umzug etc, und den gemeinsamen Urlaub ab Sonntag in die Dolomiten = hurra, ist es halt jetzt den Samstag geworden. Profihaftes Umsetzen kommt gaaanz zum Schluß, aber du darfst gerne weiterdrängeln. 

@eL,

was glaubst Du wohl 

@lomo,

trau dich 

@unocz,

schade


----------



## lomo (12. September 2011)

Ich mich trauen? Isses schon so weit?
Nee, is leider ne Terminkollision, sonst wäre ich dabei!


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2011)

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse?







-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/415497/cat/500


----------



## Don Stefano (12. September 2011)

Von welchem Laster sind die jetzt wieder gefallen?


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2011)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Von welchem Laster sind die jetzt wieder gefallen?


Restbestände bei mir im Keller...


----------



## el Zimbo (12. September 2011)

Flatrate-Reste?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. September 2011)

Hast du keine Gehaltserhöhung bekommen? Du hast ja Preise wie auf einem Pälzer Basar.  
Pfälzer Preise


----------



## der-tick.de (13. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Flatrate-Reste?


Die Schwalbe Reifen hat wohl jeder zweite Downhiller gesammelt, so schnell konnt man die garnicht runter fahren bis man wieder 2 für 1 bekommen hat.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. September 2011)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hast du keine GehaltserhÃ¶hung bekommen? Du hast ja Preise wie auf einem PÃ¤lzer Basar.
> PfÃ¤lzer Preise


Das sind die Downhill Evolution... Die gibts AB 36,-â¬ im Versandhandel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse?


Was wollen alle mit den 2,5er LKW Reifen?  Zweiter Fall hier in wenigen Tagen, wo ich bei 2,35ern (und einem Preis UNTER dem, was man normal im Laden zahlt ) interessiert gewesen wäre...


----------



## der-tick.de (13. September 2011)

Naja, DH Reifen hab ich auch noch genug, ich will auch 2,35" Falt Reifen... 

Ach ja, da wird bei dem Angebot gleich ne Abmahnung fällig, Maße müssen laut EU Richtlinie in Landesspezifischen Einheiten angegeben werden und die Fremdeinheit darf nur kleiner als die Landesspezifischen Einheiten angegeben werden... Aber wer kauft 6,35cm Reifen? 

Duck und wech...


----------



## eL (13. September 2011)

wirst du jetze anwalt oder sowatt?


----------



## der-tick.de (13. September 2011)

Ich wollt nur mal stänkern...


----------



## el Zimbo (13. September 2011)

Aber 2,35 ist doch kleiner als 6,35, oder?


----------



## der-tick.de (13. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber 2,35 ist doch kleiner als 6,35, oder?


Da hast du wohl recht, wobei 2,5 = 6,35 wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (13. September 2011)

eL schrieb:


> jetzt nur nicht provozieren lassen!
> 
> Stonelebs von was träumst du eigentlich nachts?



@eL: Junge das erklär ich dir dann mal wenn wir unter 4 Augen sind 

@stonelebs: verheiz mir mal den Leo net so auf der Tour, er wird beim Apres-Biken noch gebraucht!


----------



## eL (13. September 2011)

ey isch wollt nur kongkret deESKalation mache

das wird bestimmt ganz toll ;-)


----------



## Flugrost (13. September 2011)

...'schätze für Deeskalation sind andere geboren, nicht Du, nicht ich. Wann kommt Dein preußischer Schwabenhintern mal wieder in die Pfalz? Wenns glatt ist und man mal wieder auf dem Bauch zehn Meter absurfen kann?


----------



## eL (14. September 2011)

frag mich das am 12. Oktober abends wenn ich wieder nüchtern bin.

zur deeskalation brauch man nich geboren werden.
man muss nur das passende deeskalationshackebeil haben.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. September 2011)

eL schrieb:


> frag mich das am 12. Oktober abends wenn ich wieder nüchtern bin.
> 
> zur deeskalation brauch man nich geboren werden.
> man muss nur das passende deeskalationshackebeil haben.


oder ne flex?


----------



## eL (14. September 2011)

na es muss nich immer das original sein


----------



## der-tick.de (14. September 2011)

stimmt, gerade nachdem unser Flex-Vertreter wieder nach Hamburg gezogen ist... Oder verlegt wurde... wie auch immer...


----------



## Romarius (14. September 2011)

nach langer, laaaaaanger Bike-Abwesenheit, gut 8-10 Monate müssten das gewesen sein- Berge habe ich dennoch genug gesehen -, würde ich am kommenden Sonntag mal fast wieder auf den gefederten Bock schwingen, wenn es gänähm währe.

Hätte evtl jemand ne MFG für den vmtl stattfindenen AWP-Treff (Nähe Hockenheim)?


Beweisstück a, von neulich am Berg


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> *Hömes cicra 2500, Km circa 90, *



da bin ich raus 
ich hab leider anschließend keinen (Regenetations) Urlaub 

Viel Spaß

Gruß Björn


----------



## scylla (15. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da bin ich raus



schade 
(Drückeberger )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (15. September 2011)

> zena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @eL: Junge das erklär ich dir dann mal wenn wir unter 4 Augen sind
> ...



Hallo zena,

keine bange, ich bring dir dein Schätzilein wieder heile zurück.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (15. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da bin ich raus
> ich hab leider anschließend keinen (Regenetations) Urlaub
> 
> Viel Spaß
> ...



Tja, so ist das halt im Leben, dir viel Spaß und schade, dass Du nicht mitkannst.

Aber vielleicht hilft es dir, es gibt bei dieser Tour sehr viele Möglichkeiten die Tour früher zu beenden oder abzubrechen ohne großartige Umwege zum Start/Zielort Annweiler!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht hilft es dir, es gibt bei dieser Tour sehr viele Möglichkeiten die Tour früher zu beenden oder abzubrechen ohne großartige Umwege zum Start/Zielort Annweiler!



so wie ich mich kenne hätte ich beim Versuch abzukürzen am Schluss dann mehr KM & hm als alle anderen 
es passt derzeit einfach nicht zur aktuellen Kondition 




scylla schrieb:


> (Drückeberger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



häy, ned fresch wärre !
sunschd wärre die Brügge nuffgeklabd un die Hesse müsse drüwe bleiwe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich stehe Familien intern noch in Verhandlung ob ich am Sonntag mit auf Optis RZB Moderates Tempo Slowmo Tour mit darf 
vielleicht sieht man sich dann


----------



## haubert (15. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sunschd wärre die Brügge nuffgeklabd un die Hesse müsse drüwe bleiwe !


 
Moment ä mohl isch muss noch drübber. Isch bin aach en Hesse
Sonst muss stonie allah fohrn


----------



## Flugrost (15. September 2011)

Suche Selbsthilfegruppe für "Coming Out" - Geschädigte!


----------



## scylla (15. September 2011)

ähm, stonelebs, mir fällt grad auf, dass du samstag vielleicht allein unter hesse sein könntest . so kann's kommen, wenn die pfälzer alle kneifen.
aber vor du angst kriegst... wir beißen nur manchmal, und samstags generell nie 


PS: i bin jo gar koi hesse, des ischt bloß an exil

@Björn
du willst mich doch nur leiden sehen am sonntag. ich seh schon, dann krieg ich alles heimgezahlt


----------



## Optimizer (16. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Optis RZB *Moderates Tempo Slowmo* Tour



Das bezieht sich aber nur auf bergauf. Bergab darfs dann *angepasst rasant* sein!


----------



## Levty (16. September 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Suche Selbsthilfegruppe für "Coming Out" - Geschädigte!


Hast meine Nummer, neh?


----------



## Flugrost (16. September 2011)

Gut, wir sind zu zweit - gründen wir einen Verein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. September 2011)

CÖV - C O e.V.

Die Ö-Pünktchen könnten gut auf dem Werbebanner rauskommen...


----------



## el Zimbo (16. September 2011)

Wann kann ich euch beiden hübschen auf dem Christopher-Street-Day begutachten?
Bauchfreies Top für Armin und ein Netzhemd für Lev lass ich gerne springen - soll ich schonmal bestellen?


----------



## eL (16. September 2011)

isch ahbe ihr noch nen skat blatt liegen

gegen nen russ und nen fast franzos zocke wär doch ma was.

welche symptome muss ische jetz vorweise um mitzuspiele?


----------



## Flugrost (16. September 2011)

Lepra.


----------



## Levty (17. September 2011)

.


----------



## donnersberger (17. September 2011)

hey Lev, Dein Like Button klemmt -  do bassiert nix, wenn man draufklickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (18. September 2011)

Überlebende?


----------



## unocz (18. September 2011)

würde ich jetzt auch interessieren, also wer wann wo ausgestiegen ist?


----------



## Joshua60 (18. September 2011)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Überlebende?


no news are good news, hoffentlich


----------



## Deleted 38566 (18. September 2011)

Überlebende 

Alle sind wohlbehalten und unbeschadet zu Hause angekommen. Zum Schluß standen dann 2230 Hm auf der Uhr, ein respektables Ergebnis und eine super Truppe, hat alles perfekt und problemlos funktioniert.

Schöne Grüße aus den Dolomiten...


----------



## Levty (18. September 2011)

Geiler Tüp:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzE-IMaegzQ&feature=player_embedded"]bike lanes      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## donnersberger (18. September 2011)

Sauu gaiillll !!!!


----------



## guru39 (18. September 2011)

dito


----------



## kawilli (19. September 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Geiler Tüp:
> bike lanes      - YouTube



abgefahren derTyp ist echt geil


----------



## haubert (19. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Überlebende
> 
> Alle sind wohlbehalten und unbeschadet zu Hause angekommen. Zum Schluß standen dann 2230 Hm auf der Uhr, ein respektables Ergebnis und eine super Truppe, hat alles perfekt und problemlos funktioniert.
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus den Dolomiten...


 

Hallo Stonelebs,

ich bin leider heute erst wieder online.
Es war eine klasse Tour, welche ich gerne auch noch einmal wiederhole um diese auch zu Ende zu fahren. Wir hatten zwar zum Schluss 2230 hm und ca. 70 Km auf der Uhr, aber es war so abwechslungsreich, dass diese nicht wirklich weh getan haben.
Begestert war ich von den gut ausgesuchten schnellen flowigen Trails, welche wir dann zu dritt abrocken konnten. Des weiteren habe ich wieder gesehen, dass schnelles und gutes technisches fahren nicht nur bis in jungen Jahren geht, sondern auch im "Alter".
Ich sag nur "alter Spalter" Walter

Danke dir

Leo


----------



## scylla (19. September 2011)

Die ersten ... 800?... Höhenmeter, die wir mitgemacht haben, waren wirklich schöne Trail-Kost 
Schade, ich habe das Gefühl, dass wir das Beste verpasst haben, nachdem wir leider aussteigen mussten, da es rayc nicht gut ging. Wenn das so weiter ging wie es angefangen hat... 

Hiermit beantrage ich Wiederholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haubert (19. September 2011)

Es wurde vieeel besser flowiger, technischer ................

 Nicht falsch verstehen, nicht weil ihr nicht dabei wart, sondern weil es wirklich so war.
Und gute Besserung an Ray, er hat wirklich ausgesehen, als würde er sich extrem mit nem Virus oder so quälen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. September 2011)

@Leo,

vielen Dank, es freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat.
Kannst du noch das Bild vom Almersberg einstellen?



> Hiermit beantrage ich Wiederholung



Haben wir nach der Tour am Parkplatz auch überlegt und wird hiermit stattgegeben. 
Termin und Zeitpunkt werde ich mit euch abstimmen, so nun muss ich zum Frühstück... 

Hier noch ein Bild von Gestern Abend

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/982168]
	
[/URL]


----------



## donnersberger (20. September 2011)

uii bist du auf 'ner Glühweinfreizeit?


----------



## Joshua60 (20. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> [...]
> Haben wir nach der Tour am Parkplatz auch überlegt und wird hiermit stattgegeben.
> Termin und Zeitpunkt werde ich mit euch abstimmen, so nun muss ich zum Frühstück...
> 
> ...


 
Hi Stonelebs,
Du könntest ja eine Tour aufsetzen die aus Teil A und Teil B besteht. Dann könnten "normale" Leut sich für A oder B entscheiden und die Eisenkerle und -kerlinnen könnten A+B fahren. Für Nimmersatte könntest Du ja dann sogar den Killer-C-Trail hintendran setzen.

Also ich buch dann mal B für die nächste Tour  

Viel Spaß beim Glüüüüühweintrinken!


----------



## scylla (20. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von Gestern Abend



was ist denn das weiße Zeugs da? Haben die extra für euch die Trails gezuckert? 
(ich hoffe, ihr habt nicht nur die Bikes sondern auch die Ski eingepackt!)

Trotzdem/Gerade deswegen viel Spaß in den Dolos


----------



## donnersberger (20. September 2011)

Ja es wird immer weihnachtlicher...

hab mir gestern im ALD! die ersten Zimtsterne gekauft 

A propos Zimtsterne... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsRZ0l7MXVM"]Streitende Zimtsterne      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. September 2011)

Hier ein paar Impressionen von der Tour heute...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/982566]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/982563]
	
[/URL]

Der Sonnenbrand war inkl. 

@Joshua,
werde ich mir ins Fahrtenbuch schreiben...


----------



## haubert (20. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Leo,
> 
> vielen Dank, es freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat.
> Kannst du noch das Bild vom Almersberg einstellen?



Und nach langem Warten ist es so weit.
Da mein Rechner ein Bit langsamer läd als ich, erst jetzt.
Aber dafür in einer hervorragenden Qualität, wenn jetzt 1950 wäre


----------



## donnersberger (20. September 2011)

@stonelebs12: tolle Pics, weiterhin viel Spass im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knut1105 (21. September 2011)

- was habt'n ihr fürn wetter - da liegt ja mehr schnee als im tiefsten winter mit schneekanoneneinsatz...

- also genau vor einer woche wars in den dolos noch richtig sommerlich...


----------



## der-tick.de (22. September 2011)

Kommt noch jemand am Samstag mit nach Lac Blanc? 
Muss mein neues Bike einreiten... 
(Meine Uzzi ist ja gerade ein fahrender Schrotthaufen)

<spam>Außerdem... Montag ist DIMB IG P'alz Treffen in Neustadt!</spam>


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. September 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Muss mein neues Bike einreiten...
> (Meine Uzzi ist ja gerade ein fahrender Schrotthaufen)



Post mal ein Bild.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. September 2011)

Vom Schrotthaufen?




Gabel defekt
Tretlager defekt
Kette verschlissen
Schalthebel im Arsch
Griffe abgegriffelt
Sattel für den Arsch... 

Naja, also das Schlimmste ist die Gabel... 

Der neue kommt Samstag... Dann auch erst Bilder!


----------



## eL (22. September 2011)

sättel sind immer fürn arsch! desch isch so definiert vastehschd

aber den schalthebel solltest du da wieder raus zieht. oder eben vorsichtig sein beim hinsetzen.


----------



## Kelme (22. September 2011)

Ich hab' nen Döner gesehen. Heute nachmittag zwischen Waldorfer Kreuz und Hockenheimer Dreieck. Kam von rechts. Wutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (22. September 2011)

Eine Knolle auf vier Rädern?


----------



## der-tick.de (22. September 2011)

Jaja... Ich kriegs nur nicht mehr raus... 


eL schrieb:


> sättel sind immer fürn arsch! desch isch so definiert vastehschd
> 
> aber den schalthebel solltest du da wieder raus zieht. oder eben vorsichtig sein beim hinsetzen.


----------



## Kelme (22. September 2011)

Seht ihr, mit Singlespeed wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## Levty (22. September 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Seht ihr, mit Singlespeed wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


>



ist das nicht der Parkplatz unter den Drei Zinnen ?
an den habe ich schmerzhafte Erinnerungen


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. September 2011)

@Björn,

der Parkplatz ist in St. Cassiano, und dahinter (Felsmassiv) liegt der Naturpark Fanes-Sennes Prags.


----------



## der-tick.de (23. September 2011)

*An die Nightrider hier... *
Kann mal jemand mit gescheiter Beleuchtung (Am besten von MyTinySun oder Hope oder Lupine) bescheid sagen, wenn er das nächste mal reitet, damit ich mir den Lichtkegel im Wald mal ansehen kann? Ich brauch jetzt unbedingt equipment zum nächtlichen Wildschweinjagen...


----------



## Houschter (23. September 2011)

Fahr Mittwoch zum Lambi, da ist von Teelicht bis Flakscheinwerfer alles vertreten!


----------



## lomo (23. September 2011)

Manch einer hat dort sogar die Lampe am brennen ...


----------



## der-tick.de (23. September 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Fahr Mittwoch zum Lambi, da ist von Teelicht bis Flakscheinwerfer alles vertreten!



Wohin??? Ich steh auf dem Schlauch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2011)

Darauf musst du jetzt aber selbst kommen!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Darauf musst du jetzt aber selbst kommen!


Lambrecht, Lambertskreuz... 
Uhrzeit wo jetztr genau???
AHHHHH
HILFEEE


----------



## Kelme (23. September 2011)

Wenn's dunkel ist. 
An und in der Hütte.
Ca. 60 bis 100 Räder mit Licht je nach Wetter.
Jeden Mittwoch bis einschließlich 26. Okt 2011 (da kann ich nicht).


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2011)

Aktuell sollte man um 20:00 Uhr die Essensbestellung abgeschlossen haben...


----------



## Kelme (23. September 2011)

Für Worschdbrod auch?


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2011)

Vielleicht schon nächsten Mittwoch...(?)


----------



## der-tick.de (23. September 2011)

Von mir aus gern den nächsten Mittwoch... 
Aber nur zur Sicherheit, wir reden übers Lambertskreuz? 
Ich will nicht Abends um 20 Uhr allein im Waldfstehen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. September 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich will nicht Abends um 20 Uhr allein im Waldfstehen...


hast du etwa Angst ??? 

und ja, Lambertskreuz ist gemeint


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. September 2011)

Sei einfach am nächsten *Mittwoch *um 

*18.00 Uhr*

am

*Hauptbahnhof*

in 

*Neustadt an der Weinstraße*.

Wir fahren dann zum L# und nehmen Dich dann mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. September 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wir fahren dann zum L# und nehmen Dich dann mit!



mich auch????


----------



## mtb_nico (24. September 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Vom Schrotthaufen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm, warum machst du dir Gedanken über den technischen Zustand des Hobels? Farbgestaltung und Aufkleber sind DIE fieseste Netzhautpeitsche wo gibt...


----------



## der-tick.de (24. September 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ähm, warum machst du dir Gedanken über den technischen Zustand des Hobels? Farbgestaltung und Aufkleber sind DIE fieseste Netzhautpeitsche wo gibt...


Das ist ja aber gewollt, ich sitz ja drauf und sehe davon nichts, die anderen sehen das Bike, sind geblendet und fallen vom Rad, genau das richtige für Wetkämpfe!


----------



## Levty (24. September 2011)

Dekadente Schaltzüge. Sehr schön!


----------



## der-tick.de (24. September 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Dekadente Schaltzüge. Sehr schön!



Eigentlich wollt ich echtgold- Nokons...


----------



## el Zimbo (24. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


>


Das ist nun aber wirklich keine neue Erkenntnis, oder? 
Morgen Abend kommen erstmal Bilder meines neuen Bikes. 

PS: Hab jetzt Avid Code und ne 2011er Totem Coil über... Wer will?


----------



## Lynus (25. September 2011)

Wenn du in die Totem irgendwie einen 1 1/8" Schaft reinbekommen könntest, hätte ich evtl. Interesse. Ist aber m.W. tapered, oder ?


----------



## yulour (25. September 2011)

Ich werde diese Woche mal nach Stromberg pilgern... jemand dabei?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. September 2011)

Lynus schrieb:


> Wenn du in die Totem irgendwie einen 1 1/8" Schaft reinbekommen könntest, hätte ich evtl. Interesse. Ist aber m.W. tapered, oder ?


jap, alle 3 Totems sind Tapared.


----------



## Radler-1 (26. September 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Woche mal nach Stromberg pilgern... jemand dabei?


 Wenn, dann am Freitag .


----------



## Radler-01 (26. September 2011)

aha - ich hab´s ja gemerkt das der nick belegt ist... aber jetzt liest man sich mal ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Manch einer hat dort sogar die Lampe am brennen ...





mtb_nico schrieb:


> Netzhautpeitsche


gefällt mir 




yulour schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Woche mal nach Stromberg pilgern... jemand dabei?


Ich will die Tage auch nochmal hin, habe aber noch keine konkrete Planung, wann genau...


----------



## yulour (26. September 2011)

Radler-1 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann am Freitag .





radler-01 schrieb:


> aha - ich hab´s ja gemerkt das der nick belegt ist... aber jetzt liest man sich mal ...



Ratespiel:
Wie lange hab' ich wohl gebraucht um zu kapieren dass die obigen Zitate von 2 verschiedenen Leuten kommen


----------



## südpfälzer (26. September 2011)

6 Stunden 19 Minuten?


----------



## el Zimbo (26. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yulour (26. September 2011)

Ganz so lange hat's nicht gedauert. Aber das mit den unterschiedlichen Signaturen war schon eine harte Nuss


----------



## Radler-1 (28. September 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Woche mal nach Stromberg pilgern... jemand dabei?


 
Wie siehts Freitag mit Stromberg aus ??? Könnte auch fahren.( VW Caddy )


----------



## yulour (28. September 2011)

Wir (2 Leuts) fahren morgen hin.
Freitag Abend darf ich auf einem Geburtstag erscheinen, was eine erneute Strombergität ausschließt.


----------



## Radler-1 (28. September 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> Wir (2 Leuts) fahren morgen hin.
> Freitag Abend darf ich auf einem Geburtstag erscheinen, was eine erneute Strombergität ausschließt.


 
 Schade, dann muß ich wohl alleine hinfahren. Ist halt nicht so Toll , aber vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes Interesse ???


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2011)

Für mich fällt Stromberg diese Woche flach - andere Bike- und sonstige Pläne. Ich werde vermutlich nächste Woche hinfahren und es als Appetizer für den (leider schon) Bikepark-Saisonabschluss in Winterberg mitnehmen...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (29. September 2011)

Sodele,
wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und wollte Euch fragen, wann es euch vom Termin für die Fortsetzung (Bilder s.u.) am ehesten passt. 
Muss noch am neuen Lightwille schrauben bis es fertisch isch, dann könemer loslesche...






> haubert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und nach langem Warten ist es so weit.
> ...


----------



## scylla (29. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Sodele,
> wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und wollte Euch fragen, wann es euch vom Termin für die Fortsetzung (Bilder s.u.) am ehesten passt.
> Muss noch am neuen Lightwille schrauben bis es fertisch isch, dann könemer loslesche...



*freu*
immer doch (außer dieses und nächstes WE)

... aber bloß, wenn i des neue leidwill dann au amol angrabbeln darf... 

gab's denn im urlaub noch paar tage ohne kaltes weißes rutschzeug auf den trails?


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2011)

Wie? Wer Leid will kauft Lightville???  

(bestimmt war ich nicht der Erste, der auf den Spruch gekommen ist...)


----------



## donnersberger (29. September 2011)

huch ich bin entzückt - de Zimbo iss unter die Düchter gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. September 2011)

Super Zimbo! 

Ich bin ürbigens das ganze WE im PW! Das erste mal seit Ewigkeiten wieder...
Samstag werde ich noch an zwei Bikes Dämpfersetup machen dürfen... Aber Sonntag und Montag hätte ich zeit, wäre schön, wenn ich dafür eine AWP-Tour-Einladung bekäme! *bitte bitte bitte*


----------



## Deleted 38566 (29. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wie? Wer Leid will kauft Lightville???
> 
> (bestimmt war ich nicht der Erste, der auf den Spruch gekommen ist...)





Nicht alles was geschrieben wird muss stimmen, deshalb: Des einen freud, des anderen leid....will 

@scylla,
dieses Woende wollen wir nach Lac Blanc in den Park, hat zum letzten mal für dieses Jahr seinen Pforten für die verrückten geöffnet.
Nächstes Woende okay, das übernächste ist ja in Lemberg der Marathon, hm.
Also wird es Ende Oktober werden...

Und ankrabbeln...  aaber das neue wird nicht auf dieser Tour eingeweiht, bin ja kein Masochist...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (29. September 2011)

@weisses Zeugs, hier werden Sie geholfen...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987598]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987600]
	
[/URL]


----------



## der-tick.de (29. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @weisses Zeugs, hier werden Sie geholfen...
> 
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987598]
> 
> ...


sowas geht aber wirklich nur mit einem Lightville... jedes andere Bike wäre da kaputt gegangen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> dieses Woende wollen wir nach Lac Blanc in den Park, hat zum letzten mal für dieses Jahr seinen Pforten für die verrückten geöffnet.


Bevor du da tatsächlich hinfährst: Das letzte Wochenende war letztes Wochenende...!


----------



## scylla (30. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bevor du da tatsächlich hinfährst: Das letzte Wochenende war letztes Wochenende...!



Lac Blanc ist toll...
die Natur-Abfahrten drum herum sind toller...

=>auch nicht weiter schlimm 
(das selber hochstrampeln sollte ja kein Thema sein )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bevor du da tatsächlich hinfährst: Das letzte Wochenende war letztes Wochenende...!



uff, da war mein Händler Gestern mit seiner Aussage nicht aktuell. Danke... 
Dann wird halt hochgestrampelt, kommen ja aus dem Urlaub und da gab es zwei Optionen: steil Bergauf oder nunner...


----------



## der-tick.de (30. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bevor du da tatsächlich hinfährst: Das letzte Wochenende war letztes Wochenende...!


Und es war voll, sehr voll, dafür lief der Lift mindestens ne Stunde länger als sonst! 
Wenn u Saisonabschluss irgendwo erleben willst, dann ist glaub ich Winterberg das richtige. Ansonsten ist in Beerfelden Buckelnabrenne... Ist sicher auch lustig! 

EDIT sagt: Winterberg macht erst am 6.11. zu! 
http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/oeffnungszeiten/oeffnungszeiten.php


----------



## Romarius (30. September 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @weisses Zeugs, hier werden Sie geholfen...
> 
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987600]
> 
> [/URL]



so siehts jetzt dort zum Glück nicht mehr aus. Eher im Gegenteil, wunderbarer Altweibersommer. Wer mal vorbeischauen mag: das erste Bierchen aufm meinem Westbalkon mit Blick ins Sellrain, Brenner- und Inntal ist gratis


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Lac Blanc ist toll...
> die Natur-Abfahrten drum herum sind toller...


Naja, die habe ich noch nicht getestet... aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass mir die Natur-Wege mehr Spaß machen würden 




stonelebs12 schrieb:


> uff, da war mein Händler Gestern mit seiner Aussage nicht aktuell. Danke...
> Dann wird halt hochgestrampelt, kommen ja aus dem Urlaub und da gab es zwei Optionen: steil Bergauf oder nunner...


Also generell finde ich die Idee ja schon relativ pervers, aber bei dir wundert mich das irgendwie gar nicht  Du vernichtest ja Höhenmeter wie andere Rieslingschorle 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und es war voll, sehr voll


Das war mir klar, deshalb hab ichs auch sein gelassen.
Winterberg ist für Saisonauftakt wie -abschluss immer gut


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollt nochmal allen beteiligten der Tour gestern für ihre Geduld bedanken! 
Und dem Tourguide für die tolle Runde!


----------



## strandi (3. Oktober 2011)

Noch n Videotip aus dem hohen Norden (also das Video) 
Gedreht in und um Stockholm


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Noch n Videotip aus dem hohen Norden (also das Video)
> Gedreht in und um Stockholm



"dieses video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar"!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja... Nach kurzer Diskussion gestern hab ich mir mal die MagicShine mit angeblichen 1600 Lumen (4xXP-E) bestellt, mal sehen wie hell die macht.


----------



## donnersberger (3. Oktober 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> "dieses video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar"!



isses vielleicht des hier?


----------



## strandi (3. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> isses vielleicht des hier?



 genau selbiges!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (3. Oktober 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> "dieses video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar"!



noch ein grund mehr nach skandinavien zu ziehen 
als entschädigung gibts aber noch was feines


----------



## eL (3. Oktober 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ach ja... Nach kurzer Diskussion gestern hab ich mir mal die MagicShine mit angeblichen 1600 Lumen (4xXP-E) bestellt, mal sehen wie hell die macht.



absolut brauchbar!!!!
für das geld lohnt basteln nicht

nur mal sehn wie lange der kram hält


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2011)

MacAskill - Dhers - Söderstrom!!!  
Und dann noch dieses geniale Northshore-Video!


----------



## Flugrost (17. Oktober 2011)

...in memoriam Stabenberg!
Leo, Alles Gute! - in 44 min.

...46min wäre übertragen alliterarisch...


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...in memoriam Stabenberg!
> Leo, Alles Gute! - in 44 min.
> 
> ...46min wäre übertragen alliterarisch...


Was ist denn da oben passiert? 

Ganz anderes Thema... Nach aktuellem Wetterbericht, wollt ich fragen ob jemand Donnerstag nen Nightride mit macht. "doppelt" Licht hab ich auch... Kann nur dauern wenn ich doch noch ab und an die Helmhalterung richtig positionieren muss (Die kam erst gestern)...


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Oktober 2011)

@Flogrust:   
(das hätte so manches Navi in der Vergangenheit besser auch tun sollen...)

Leo hatte sein Navi aber leider ausgeschaltet...


----------



## donnersberger (18. Oktober 2011)

und was ist mit dem Geruchskompaß, oder hat die Windrichtung nicht gestimmt


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Oktober 2011)

Er muss Rückenwind gehabt haben, deshalb war er so schnell weg,
und wir haben ihn nicht mehr gerochen...


----------



## Flugrost (18. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Leo, Alles Gute!




*...zum Geburtstag!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haubert (18. Oktober 2011)

Danke, dass Ihr so lieb an mich denkt, aber leider war kein Passant da, den ich hätte fragen können.
Und in meinem Alter kann man schon mal was übersehen oder senil werden


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Oktober 2011)

Na dann auch von mir alles gute...


----------



## yulour (18. Oktober 2011)

Keine Gratulationsstürme - sind wir etwa schon wieder zu früh?

Egal... herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Oktober 2011)

Aber nun zurück zum THEMA!!!!

*Donnerstag Abend NACHTBIKEN?
19 Uhrt Neustadt HBF?*
(Wer ist der erste der das als Nacktbiken zitiert?)


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aber nun zurück zum THEMA!!!!
> 
> *Donnerstag Abend NACHTBIKEN?
> 19 Uhrt Neustadt HBF?*
> (Wer ist der erste der das als Nacktbiken zitiert?)



Wollt grade sagen ... egal was da steht, ich les' "Nacktbiken"


----------



## Dddakk (19. Oktober 2011)

..kannst du das auch mit Bildern aus deinem Fundus belegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (19. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst...


Bilder vom letzten AWP Nacktbiken:


----------



## lomo (19. Oktober 2011)

Mh, irgend jemand konnte da sein Hände nicht bei sich lassen ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

Bei den AWP-Touren sind aber auch irgendwie immer die gleichen dabei...


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2011)

Na denn mal schönen Feierabend!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute Leo,


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2011)

Upps! Das hab ich ja total überlesen...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (19. Oktober 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aber nun zurück zum THEMA!!!!
> 
> *Donnerstag Abend NACHTBIKEN?
> 19 Uhrt Neustadt HBF?*


Bin dabei!


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Bin dabei!



Jetzt war ich heut schon... aber egal, morgen nochmal!


----------



## lomo (19. Oktober 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich heut schon... aber egal, morgen nochmal!



Was? Nacktbiken?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Was? Nacktbiken?


Unerfüllte Träume?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Unerfüllte Träume?



Guten Morgen!
Mann, mann, mann, habe ich heute Nacht einen Schei$$ geträumt ..


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Was? Nacktbiken?


So zirka...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. Oktober 2011)

> Trifelsland Umrundung die Besondere
> Dies ist die Fortsetzung der Tour Teil I und damit ist diese auch gleichzeitig die schönste, schwerste und längste Tour.
> Landschaftlich werden einige besondere Akzente und Aussichten zu sehen sein.
> Hier mal einige Eckpunkte zur Tour die angerollt werden:
> ...



Aus Aktuellem Anlass,

wollte ich noch mal diese Runde hier einwerfen. So wie es jetzt aussieht Wettertechnisch etc, wird es kaum noch zu realisieren sein.  Gibt mal bitte eine Feedback von Euch, ob Ihr noch interresse habt oder nicht.
Vielen Dank
Ansonsten könnte ich eine Genießertour in meiner neuen Region/Heimat anbieten. 


Edith sagt: Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Beiträge


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe definitiv, ernstgemeint Interesse.


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2011)

Schiebepassagen um die Trifels? Willst du die Felsen direkt rauf? Die Münz na den Kletterfelsen rauf? Und wo gehts so steil rauf zur Jungpfalzhütte? Gibts einen genauen Tourplan? 


@Nacktbiken: Ihr sehr der olde Fritz lebt noch, war gestern garnicht so schlimm mit mir Nacktbiken zu gehen. Übrigens danke an de olde Fritz! Zu zweit machts immer mehr Spaß... Beim nächsten mal jammer ich auch nicht so viel, versprochen!


----------



## Flugrost (21. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich habe definitiv, ernstgemeint Interesse.



And so do I - wenns Wetter passt.


----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2011)

boah ej das war heut aber schon fast zu kalt für das nacktbiken

also ich würd zumindest nen buff dringendst empfehlen


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2011)

eL schrieb:


> also ich würd zumindest nen buff dringendst empfehlen


Sind das diese Dinger?


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Oktober 2011)

wann sollte denn die tour von statten gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2011)

ja die nimmt man wenn es sackkalt ist

Die für Ar§chkalt sehen etwas anders aus


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. Oktober 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte ich eine Genießertour in meiner neuen Region/Heimat anbieten.



Nichts mehr Trifelsland?


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2011)

eL schrieb:


> boah ej das war heut aber schon fast zu kalt für das nacktbiken
> 
> also ich würd zumindest nen *puff* dringendst empfehlen



Aha! Is da drin warm?


----------



## eL (22. Oktober 2011)

da wo ich "drin" definiere iss auf jeden fall warm


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. Oktober 2011)

Also,

da ich Erkältungsmäßig momentan nicht so fit bin, ist die Trifelslandtour für dieses Jahr gestorben. Ich könnte eine verkürzte Variante anbieten, da müsste Frau/Mann halt Samstags starten. Oder ich mache eine Genießertour im Hinterland des Trifels, mit sehr tollen, schönen Landschaftaspekten. Da kann ich ja dann den ein oder auch anderen Trail miteinbauen.

Termin gebe ich hier noch bekannt, muss erst mal wieder fit werden.

Gruß
Bis bald im Wald 

@tick.de,

wird Zeit, dass Du mal ins Trifelsland kommst, dann zeige ich dir gerne ein paar Trails, die dir wahrscheinlich unbekannt sind.


----------



## eL (22. Oktober 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Oder ich mache eine Genießertour im Hinterland des Trifels, mit sehr tollen, schönen Landschaftaspekten. Da kann ich ja dann den ein oder auch anderen Trail miteinbauen.



nehm ich
genau in der reihenfolge
immer nur Die Hard is ja auch langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Herren, die Damen,
ich werde heute nicht dabei sein, zumindest nicht vormittags.


----------



## han (23. Oktober 2011)

alles gute zum Burzeltag alter Däne "Strandinator"


----------



## Flugrost (23. Oktober 2011)

jepp, Strandi - *alles Gute!!!*


----------



## donnersberger (23. Oktober 2011)

Happy Birthday Strandi


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2011)

Ein Hoch auf den Kapitalismus! 
Happy Birthday Strandi!!!


----------



## strandi (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke Leude


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Oktober 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> ....
> @tick.de,
> 
> wird Zeit, dass Du mal ins Trifelsland kommst, dann zeige ich dir gerne ein paar Trails, die dir wahrscheinlich unbekannt sind.



Ja ich glaub du musst mir da mal so einiges zeigen!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (26. Oktober 2011)

> der-tick.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja ich glaub du musst mir da mal so einiges zeigen!



Jo,

dann machen wir einmal einen Termin aus. Ich melde mich dann hier...


----------



## Arthur27 (26. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

sind die AWP-ler kommendes WE wieder auf Tour ?
Würde mich sehr gerne wieder bei ner Runde anschliessen 

Grüße aus Hessen
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (27. Oktober 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> dann machen wir einmal einen Termin aus. Ich melde mich dann hier...


Jap... Ich würde mich freuen! 
Aber erst nächsten Monat... Dieser ist ausgebucht. 
Vielleicht der 1. November...


----------



## strandi (27. Oktober 2011)

Urlaubspläne für 2012? 
http://www.sverigetempot.se/index_en.html
Glaube wenn ich da mitfahre kann ich hinterher wieder den Invalidenfred rauskramen


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2011)

Du kennst das Video aus Südafrika also auch...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Urlaubspläne für 2012?
> http://www.sverigetempot.se/index_en.html
> Glaube wenn ich da mitfahre kann ich hinterher wieder den Invalidenfred rauskramen


 
Ein Bekannter von mir ist dieses jahr mit dem RR "Paris - Bres - Paris" gefahren. Total  aber er würde es wieder machen


----------



## Deleted 38566 (27. Oktober 2011)

> der-tick.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jap... Ich würde mich freuen!
> ...



Okay, machen wir den 1.11.11 fest, um 11.11. Uhr  in Annweiler am Schwimmbad-Parkplatz.


----------



## strandi (28. Oktober 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir ist dieses jahr mit dem RR "Paris - Bres - Paris" gefahren. Total  aber er würde es wieder machen



Ja warum auch nicht 

Noch was zum Thema "Reiseplanung":
http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/1714593/page=1
In diesem Fred sind *4* Seiten vollgestopft mit teils unglaublichen Fotos von einem MTB Trip ganz im Norden von Schweden (und teils auch Norwegen). Will da hin...und zwar sofort


----------



## strandi (28. Oktober 2011)

http://happymtb.org/video/32684/
Maxi Avalanche Åre


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Oktober 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Okay, machen wir den 1.11.11 fest, um 11.11. Uhr  in Annweiler am Schwimmbad-Parkplatz.


Ich sag mal vorbehaltlich zu. Meine Freundin quäkelt noch ein wenig, aber das kriege ich schon hin.
Am 5.11. bin ich dann schon wieder um Annweiler auf Tour.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (29. Oktober 2011)

> der-tick.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich sag mal vorbehaltlich zu. Meine Freundin quäkelt noch ein wenig, aber das kriege ich schon hin.
> > Am 5.11. bin ich dann schon wieder um Annweiler auf Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (29. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Ja warum auch nicht
> 
> Noch was zum Thema "Reiseplanung":
> http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/1714593/page=1
> In diesem Fred sind *4* Seiten vollgestopft mit teils unglaublichen Fotos von einem MTB Trip ganz im Norden von Schweden (und teils auch Norwegen). Will da hin...und zwar sofort



lustige Aktion


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


>


Ich sag jetzt definitiv zu! 
Also Morgen um 11.11 Uhr am Schwimmbad. Für ein zu frühes Erscheinen übernehme ich keine Haftung.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (31. Oktober 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt definitiv zu!
> Also Morgen um 11.11 Uhr am Schwimmbad. Für ein zu frühes Erscheinen übernehme ich keine Haftung.


 
Ich werd mich euch mal anschließen, 3h stunden konnte ich raushandeln . Steig dann wahrscheinlich unterwegs aus


----------



## eL (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd es dem Pfalzwaldgeist gleich tun nur fahr ich zu ende 

Tick nimmst du dein schnelles rad? hast du sowas überhaupt?

beste grüße eL


----------



## Deleted 38566 (31. Oktober 2011)

Okay,
wir sehen uns Morgen am Parkplatz.


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2011)

eL schrieb:


> Ich werd es dem Pfalzwaldgeist gleich tun nur fahr ich zu ende
> 
> Tick nimmst du dein schnelles rad? hast du sowas überhaupt?
> 
> beste grüße eL


Aber klaro... Wie meinte Patrick am Samstag: "WIch will dich ja nicht loben, aber du bist echt schnell geworden, ich musste noch nicht mal Bremsen!"
Aber falls du Bergauf meinst... NEIN! 
Ich hab nur die 180mm Fraktion hier rum stehen. 
Aber wir könnengern Bergauf die Räder tauschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. November 2011)

> der-tick.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber klaro... Wie meinte Patrick am Samstag: "WIch will dich ja nicht loben, aber du bist echt schnell geworden, ich musste noch nicht mal Bremsen!"
> ...



Okay,

dann nehme ich mein 200/180mm Bike heute auch mit...


----------



## der-tick.de (1. November 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> dann nehme ich mein 200/180mm Bike heute auch mit...


----------



## der-tick.de (14. November 2011)

So... los gehts... 
Samstag 19.11.2011... 
13.00 Uhr...
Neustadt Marktplatz Ecke Rathausstraße... 
Purzeltagsausritt für alle Langschläfer!


----------



## eL (14. November 2011)

wie? Purzelbaumausfahrt? muss man dabei rumpurzeln?


----------



## der-tick.de (15. November 2011)

eL schrieb:


> wie? Purzelbaumausfahrt? muss man dabei rumpurzeln?


Du hast es mal wieder Messerscharf erkannt EL! 
Es geht natürlich nicht darum, dass wir nach meiner Zeitrechnung ein neues Jahr schreiben, sondern darum, wer am meisten irgendwo runter Purzelt. So ist die "versteckte" Treppe vorn an der Wolfsburg pflicht, damit jeder sieht wie schön du Purzeln kannst!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. November 2011)

@ Tick. Was ist denn in deiner alten Heimat Ranschbach los????? Da tobt ja die Kriminalität.


----------



## eL (15. November 2011)

was soll da auch weiter passieren wenn der "Dude" weggezogen ist


----------



## der-tick.de (15. November 2011)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Tick. Was ist denn in deiner alten Heimat Ranschbach los????? Da tobt ja die Kriminalität.


Pssssttt.... Da darf doch keiner drauf kommen, das ich da gewohnt hab...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. November 2011)

Für alle Apfelbesitzer und die es noch werden wollen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM5Yn1MRaL4"]Extra 3 - Die Sendung mit dem Klaus erklÃ¤rt Apple      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (18. November 2011)

Ich finde das auch Klasse:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjg6wHIvnC8&feature=relmfu"]Klaus erklÃ¤rt Facebook - EXTRA 3 - NDR      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (18. November 2011)

Wer ist denn nun morgen dabei beim Purzeltagsbiken?


----------



## el Zimbo (19. November 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Herr Tick!!!*


----------



## Lynus (19. November 2011)

Clückwunsch, Claus


----------



## yulour (19. November 2011)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute


----------



## donnersberger (19. November 2011)

von mir auch alles Gute


----------



## Flugrost (20. November 2011)

Alles hüpsche zum Ehrentach - leicht nachträglich!


----------



## der-tick.de (20. November 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *Happy Birthday, Herr Tick!!!*


JUHU!
Wo kann ich die Torten abholen? 

Danke an alle!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. November 2011)

Etwas verspätet, aber auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=AFiYCV1g_f4
Und immer schön üben


----------



## el Zimbo (21. November 2011)

Wer fährt denn da mit deinem Rollator?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. November 2011)

Den brauch ich aber auch, wenn ich nach so vielen Monaten Abstinenz wieder einsteige.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. November 2011)

@tick.de

alles gute auch von mir zum Purzeltag


----------



## Flugrost (24. November 2011)

Quelle: TAZ


----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

Uh! Kommt es jetzt zu Lieferengpässen auf dem europäischen Markt?
Scheiss Globalisierung!


----------



## Flugrost (24. November 2011)

Erwartest Du `ne (Forumssprachlich: "nen") Lieferung?


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Erwartest Du `ne (Forumssprachlich: "nen") Lieferung?



Lomo is bestimmt son Crackn****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... (Forumssprachlich: "nen") ...



Kapier ich net! 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Erwartest Du `ne Lieferung?



Mh, ich mach mir Gedanken um die Endverbaucher ... morgen gehen bestimmt schon die Panikkäufe los ...


----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Lomo is bestimmt son Crackn****



Mach ma die Sternchen weg!


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2011)

kenn misch net so aus


----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> kenn misch net so aus



Isch aaach net!


----------



## Lynus (25. November 2011)

Ist morgen jemand um NW unterwegs ? Meine Jungs haben mich alle versetzt 

Würde gern so ab 9-10 Uhr max. 2 Berge fahren und spät. 15 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Dezember 2011)

So viel nochmal zum Thema "Anti Winterpokal", und Biken ist KEIN Saisonsport:

Brewi auf Wetten dass???


----------



## donnersberger (5. Dezember 2011)




----------



## strandi (5. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> So viel nochmal zum Thema "Anti Winterpokal", und Biken ist KEIN Saisonsport:
> 
> Brewi auf Wetten dass???



Respekt


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Dezember 2011)

Das war jetzt wohl auch zum dritten mal in Folge, dass eine Bike-Wette dabei war.


----------



## Zelle (22. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Dezember 2011)

http://www.swr3.de/spass/comix/Wulffs-Weihnachtsansprache/-/id=47438/did=1316218/1rfjufd/index.html


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Dezember 2011)

Was macht ihr eigentlich am 1. und 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag? Wer geht mit Biken?


----------



## bastard1979 (23. Dezember 2011)

> Was macht ihr eigentlich am 1. und 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag?


essen, essen, essen, essen, essen, essen.... urlaub fliegen!

fröhliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch an alle! Wir sehen uns dann wieder im Februar


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Dezember 2011)

Wohin gehts? Mit Bike?

Ich wünsch auch allen ein schönes Fest! 

ABER Wer denkt denn gerade ans Biken??? 
Heilig Abend Bescherungsrunde? 18 Uhr ab NW Nightride.


----------



## bastard1979 (23. Dezember 2011)

Thailand, ohne bike, dafür mit ehefrau und rucksack


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Dezember 2011)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> Thailand, ohne bike, dafür mit ehefrau und rucksack


Das erfüllt aber nicht alle Vorurteile... Die bringt man doch von da mit! 
Dann wünsch ich euch da mal viel Spaß!


----------



## Flugrost (7. Januar 2012)

Meine Lieblingsauslandskorrespondentin 10a ist mit Produzent L.Eo. gerade an der Haardt vorm Schloss Shitvue und das Wetter macht "Wuff"...


----------



## Franz/K3 (4. Februar 2012)

Ein paar verwegene Freunde aus Italien....


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2012)

geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (5. Februar 2012)




----------



## Dddakk (5. Februar 2012)

Das ist nur passiert weil er eine Frau auf der Brücke hatte. Oder mehrere?  

Dickes


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Februar 2012)




----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2012)

Frauen sind da völlig überflüssig. 
Da fand ich den hier schon passender:





(Matt)schwarzer Humor:


----------



## eL (6. Februar 2012)

"das muss das Boot abkönnen"

ist es denn jetzt ein U-boot oder nur ein Tauchboot ?


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Februar 2012)

@eL: Du meinst wohl "Das ist nur das Gebälk..."??? 



eL schrieb:


> ist es denn jetzt ein U-boot oder nur ein Tauchboot ?



Ganz klar ein Tauchboot, da es sich um ein Wasserfahrzeug handelt das konzpiert wurde um die meiste Operationszeit über Wasser zu maschieren und nur geeignet ist um im Falle einer sau dummen Aktion des Kapitäns partiell abzutauchen.

Noch Fragen? Ich kann gerne noch zu Thema Untertriebszellen referieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. Februar 2012)

Jetzt übertrieb's mal net!


----------



## eL (6. Februar 2012)

so wollt ich dich hören

immer da wenn man ihn braucht ;-)


----------



## lomo (6. Februar 2012)

eL schrieb:


> so wollt ich dich hören
> 
> immer da wenn man ihn braucht ;-)



... der Ing. vom Wochendienst!


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Februar 2012)

eL schrieb:


> so wollt ich dich hören
> 
> immer da wenn man ihn braucht ;-)


Deine Vorlage war ja auch mal sowas von volley...


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2012)

..


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2012)

*Happy Birthday, Grande Dame de Hardtail! Anke, lass Dich feiern!*


----------



## Franz/K3 (8. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch Anke!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yulour (8. Februar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2012)

Thx TH Biker!

[yt=RR]NJmdb1Oe2h8&feature[/yt]


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. Februar 2012)

Meine Nerven...!  Und ich krieg schon n'schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich mit meinem RR mal über oder von nem Bordstein hüpfe...


----------



## Lynus (9. Februar 2012)

Goiles Video, danke Armin


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Thx TH Biker!


----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2012)

Da kam mir doch Samstag ein ganzes Rudel AWPler im "Belgischen Kreisel" entgegen...., eggstreehm Downhilling kurz hinter Wattenheim. 
Zena und Flugrost habe ich noch erkannt.


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...., eggstreehm Downhilling kurz hinter Wattenheim.



Auf der A6???
Die machen aber auch Sachen ....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. Februar 2012)

Und dann wahrscheinlich noch entgegen der Fahrtrichtung


----------



## Franz/K3 (28. Februar 2012)

> AWPler im "Belgischen Kreisel" entgegen....


#

Unser Markenzeichen ist mehr die "Belgische Pause", also starten wenn der letzte wieder zu sehen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2012)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und dann wahrscheinlich noch entgegen der Fahrtrichtung



AWPler im Verkehrsfunk, oder was?


----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2012)

..ich kaufe ein "ch" und verschenke ein"tt"?


----------



## Flugrost (28. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ich kaufe ein "ch" und verschenke ein"tt"?



danke fürs statement- hätte ich noch korrigiert. das mit dem belgischen lassen wir mal. wir haben allesamt gesellschaftskompatible vorlieben.

W., warst du dieser amokfahrer im roten a4 kombi?


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub er war der Dackelschneider, der uns im Asphalt-Dschungel erwischt hat.
Meine Idee war das nicht!


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2012)




----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2012)

Nachträglich korrigieren wenn es bereits kommentiert ist ist unehrenhaft. 
Ich war der sausende, blaue Großraum A2 mit dem Bike auf dem Dachträger im Anflug auf LA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (28. Februar 2012)

ddd... schrieb:
			
		

> Großraum A2


*
gröööhl *- ergo warst du der andere Audiamokfahrer...
Es war nur eine kurze Asphaltschwäche. Sehen sies uns nach, please.
Zimbo, doch, es war auch Deine Idee.


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Großraum A2 ...



Nochmal 

Ach, da fällt mir ein, ich hätte ja mal einen Thread aufmachen sollen mit dem Titel "Hilfe! Mein Nicolai past nicht in meinen 5er Touring!" 
... in welches Forum sollte ich das nochmal schreiben? KTWR, oder so?


----------



## Dddakk (29. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, der Belgische Kreisel sah nicht sehr professionell aus, da war noch ein KFZ dazwischen.  

Lomo, ich kann dir meinen Erstwagen leihen, wenn die Chefin ihn rausrückt. .  
Da passt auch ein Nigolei rein, nur eben kein 29er.


----------



## lomo (1. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Lomo, ich kann dir meinen Erstwagen leihen, wenn die Chefin ihn rausrückt. .
> Da passt auch ein Nigolei rein, nur eben kein 29er.



Hm, muss ich dann die Seitenscheiben auflassen, dass das Rad mit 800er Lenker reinpasst?


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Belgische Kreisel sah nicht sehr professionell aus, da war noch ein KFZ dazwischen.
> ...


Du meinst "Tempotraining" und "Tempohärte" als Trainingseinheit hinter dem vorausfahrenden Auto? Respekt  . Das ist ja Fit****erei hoch drei. Hatte ich so gar nicht erwartet .


----------



## Dddakk (1. März 2012)

"Tempohärte"   pruuust!   

800er Lenker? Das hatte nicht mal mein Moped!  So ein Ding muss ja sau schwer sein....obwohl, könnte auch gut klingen.


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2012)

Tempohärte = hart wie ein Tempo...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, muss ich dann die Seitenscheiben auflassen, dass das Rad mit 800er Lenker reinpasst?



Ich kann Dir gern ein wenig Erfahrungsaustausch bieten. So ein Nicolai ist doch nicht länger als ein Geist. An dem Lenker kann es bei Einklappen des Rades nicht liegen, Herr Ingehnör.


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Tempohärte = hart wie ein Tempo...



Zimbo, das hilft jetzt kein Rausreden. Ich darf kurz eine Aussage von heute zitieren:


el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich war relativ früh beim Pfalzburger-Grill - ...


und möchte anfügen: Von nichts kommt nichts. Ihr wisst schon für was das gut ist.


----------



## el Zimbo (2. März 2012)

Dazu sag ich nur: Kurzstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2012)

Ist das unser Lev in der aktuellen Bikebravo?


----------



## Kelme (2. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist das unser Lev in der aktuellen Bikebravo?



Ich seh' zwar nix (wo geht das denn jetzt schon?), könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass das ggfs. eher Stijn ist, oder?


----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich seh' zwar nix (wo geht das denn jetzt schon?), könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass das ggfs. eher Stijn ist, oder?



Der auch!


----------



## lomo (2. März 2012)

Ah, oh, Sammelband¡

Ähm, wer issen nach'm Stijn dran?


----------



## Bogie (4. März 2012)

Das ist "unser" Lev.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Dich, Lev. Tolle Bilder, Lesen muß ich noch.


----------



## Levty (4. März 2012)

Danke Danke! Flo hat die Hauptarbeit geleistet, Dank geht an ihn.

Lesen muss ich auch noch - kommt erst am 6. März ja in die Läden.


----------



## rmfausi (5. März 2012)

Welcher Bericht und welche Bravo ist gemeint? Die bike hab ich. 

Hat sich erledigt. Bericht gefunden.
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## NoMoreStevens (5. März 2012)

Für alle die die Bike nicht haben: 
Spitzen Nummer vom Lev würd ich sagen 
R E S P E K T


----------



## Kelme (5. März 2012)

Wirklich feiner Bericht und eindrucksvolle Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (5. März 2012)




----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2012)

Genial! 
Endlichmal was anderes als "In den Alpen vom Trail abgekommen"


----------



## Levty (6. März 2012)

Yeah! Habs mir heute auch mal angeschaut. Zum lesen bin ich nicht gekommen, noch nicht.

Freu mich riesig. Und meine Mama weiß immer noch nicht, dass man mit so einem Fahrrad auch irgendwo runterspringen kann - nicht dass wir das tun würden...


----------



## Flugrost (6. März 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Freu mich riesig. Und meine Mama weiß immer noch nicht, dass man mit so einem Fahrrad auch irgendwo runterspringen kann ...


----------



## Don Stefano (15. März 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Und meine Mama weiß immer noch nicht, dass man mit so einem Fahrrad auch irgendwo runterspringen kann - nicht dass wir das tun würden...


Sie scheint auch ganz offensichtlich das MTB-News Forum nicht zu kennen.


----------



## Optimizer (20. März 2012)

Habby Pürsday dem Mann mit dem schönen Rucksack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Genau!
:schorle:


----------



## el Zimbo (20. März 2012)




----------



## Quente (20. März 2012)

...im Alter braucht`s halt etwas mehr Federweg.
Glück und Gesundheit


----------



## eL (20. März 2012)

Ach heut is dass ! ich hätt schwören können erst morgen
na denn ma allet jute herr fluggitter


----------



## Kelme (20. März 2012)

Glückwunsch. Glückwunsch.
Die Beschwerden des Alters kann ich nachvollziehen ... ganz übel.


----------



## haubert (20. März 2012)

Hallo Armin,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Wenn du so weiter machst, holst du mich noch ein


Leo


----------



## bastard1979 (20. März 2012)

von mir auch alles gute!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. März 2012)

Herzlichen!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Zelle (20. März 2012)

Lieber Mett als nett







Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## yulour (20. März 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. März 2012)

Auch von mir aus Rom bei strahlendem sonnenschein bei einem Espresso auf der Piazza navona alles gute. Langsam gehts auch bei dir Richtung fünf


----------



## Levty (20. März 2012)

Prost.


----------



## strandi (20. März 2012)

Moin Flugdöner
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Houschter (20. März 2012)

Hi Armin, wünsch dir auch alles Gute und herzliche Glückwünsche!  Da trinken wir am Samstag einen drauf, bist eingeladen!


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2012)

Ich bin grad beim Guru.
Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute!





Gruß
Swany


----------



## Optimizer (21. März 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Da trinken wir am Samstag einen drauf, bist eingeladen!



Wo steigt die Party?


----------



## lomo (21. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wo steigt die Party?



Äh, moment mal, ich hab da noch was im Ohr ... 



Optimizer schrieb:


> Spinnst du? Ich hab drei hungrige Mäuler zuhause rumsitzen....da kann ich mir sowas nich erlauben.
> ...


----------



## Houschter (21. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wo steigt die Party?



Immer den Weinstrassenwanderweg entlang!


----------



## Flugrost (21. März 2012)

Zelle schrieb:


> Lieber Mett als nett





Herzlichen dank Euch Allen! Ursprünglich wollte ich zwei Pix posten, kanns aufgrund mangelnder Szenekenntnis nicht. Ich beging den Fehler und fotografierte mit einem Ganzglasmobiltelefon mit ohne passender Software auf dem Zuhauserechner. 
Irgendwann werd ichs wohl gebacken kriegen - Irgendwann.


Teaser: Ein Schorle mit richtig viel Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (23. März 2012)

Wann seid ihr eigentlich das letzte mal die Snake gefahren? Die sieht ja so unbnutzt aus... Wäre schön wenn da ein paar mehr helfen das Laub raus zu fahren.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2012)

Ja, das ist bei mir schon ne Weile her...


----------



## der-tick.de (23. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ja, das ist bei mir schon ne Weile her...


tzzz.... tzzzz.... Schlimm schlimm der Herr! 
Was sind denn derzeit eure Lieblingstrails?


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2012)

Ich würde sagen, die Abwechslung macht immer noch den Pfälzerwald aus... 

Letzte Woche wollten wir zur Snake, haben sie dann aber ausgelassen.
Wir demnächst nachgeholt.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. März 2012)

Dem Flugrost, 

nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## der-tick.de (23. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die Abwechslung macht immer noch den Pfälzerwald aus...
> 
> Letzte Woche wollten wir zur Snake, haben sie dann aber ausgelassen.
> Wir demnächst nachgeholt.


Abwechslung? 

Ich kenne in letzter Zeit nur noch das Weinbiet - Grüner Punkt und Russenweg... Für Nightrides ists ja von Vorteil die Strecken zu kennen. 

Aber die Abwechslung kommt auch bei mir gerade wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2012)

Das hier ist die Flagge von Russland:






...es gibt keinen Russenweg im Pfälzerwald, zumindest nicht am Weinbiet!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das hier ist die Flagge von Russland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... Doch, wenn ein Mountainbiker gegen einen Baum knallt auf dem Russenweg ist die Wegmarkierung im Zweifelsfall so... 

Wahrscheinlich ist der Rote Balken dann nur nicht so schön gemalt... 

Aber nur für dich, würde ich mir nen Topf roter Farbe schnappen und auf dem Russenweg alle Zeichen nachmalen.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2012)

Lasst euch doch lieber einen gescheiten Namen für den Trail einfallen.


----------



## der-tick.de (23. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Lasst euch doch lieber einen gescheiten Namen für den Trail einfallen.


Ich bin für den Topf Farbe!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Lasst euch doch lieber einen gescheiten Namen für den Trail einfallen.


Türkenweg


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2012)

Wie wär's mit "Imigrationstrail"?


----------



## eL (23. März 2012)

putin trail


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. März 2012)

Rucksackweg/Trail


----------



## der-tick.de (24. März 2012)

Wandererumfegweg...


----------



## el Zimbo (26. März 2012)

Putin Trail find ich zumindest kreativer als Russenweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRXHFMPkcfk"]We don't wanna put in - Stephane & 3G      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## der-tick.de (2. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Putin Trail find ich zumindest kreativer als Russenweg...


Habt ihr den am Sonntag unter die Reifen genommen? Ich hab da so beim Genmüsehändler eine Autoansammlung gefunden gehabt die stark nach AWP aussah. 
(Ex) Bunny-Mobil, Zimbo-Mobil...


----------



## Levty (2. April 2012)

Macht's gut, liebe Leute. 

Vorerst bin ich aus dem MTB Geschäft raus. Falls wer meine Bikes durch die Wälder fahren sieht, keine Sorge, die sind legal mir abgekauft worden .

Prost


----------



## lomo (2. April 2012)

Was geht?


----------



## strandi (2. April 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Macht's gut, liebe Leute.
> 
> Vorerst bin ich aus dem MTB Geschäft raus. Falls wer meine Bikes durch die Wälder fahren sieht, keine Sorge, die sind legal mir abgekauft worden .
> 
> Prost



Hast Du schon wieder getrunken???


----------



## eL (2. April 2012)

zurück ins Glied Marsch Marsch!!!

sonst wirst wegen "Feigheit vorm Feind" zur rechenschaft gezogen.


----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2012)

..hat er vielleicht an dem kargen Berg im Süden ne holde Maid getroffen?


----------



## Levty (2. April 2012)

Also, wer zum Rennradfahren nach Hannover kommt, soll mir bescheid sagen. Bin erstmal hier festgenagelt bis Ende Sommer.


----------



## el Zimbo (3. April 2012)

@Tickeldi:
Nee, den Putin-Trail haben wir nicht gesehen, wir waren am Drachenfels und Kaisergarten.
Mensch! Die Snake sieht vielleicht mies aus... 

@Levtypsilon:
Weder wegen einer Frau, noch wegen eines Jobs würde ich meine Bikes verkaufen!
Aber wenn du irgendwann mit was neuem zurück kommst, haste umso mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (3. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Tickeldi:
> Nee, den Putin-Trail haben wir nicht gesehen, wir waren am Drachenfels und Kaisergarten.
> Mensch! Die Snake sieht vielleicht mies aus...


Aber nur die Zu- und Ausfahrt. Die Snake an sich ist ja wie gewohnt! 
Aber Kaisergarten ist auch immer wieder nett... War ich schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr, mal sehen ob ich den heut Abend mach. 


@LEV: Was machst du???? Bist du nur MTB gefahren um einmal in die Bike zu kommen und dann ist Schluss? Ich bin schwer enttäuscht!


----------



## Zelle (3. April 2012)

Nix ist doofer als Hannover (sagt man)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. April 2012)

Mit ein bisschen gutem Willen kann man da auch Höhenmeter sammeln.

http://www.hannover-mtb.de/

Lange bergab? Na, eher weniger!  Könnte eine Zeit der Technikschulung werden: Achten fahren, bremsen, ....


----------



## strandi (3. April 2012)

Also jetzt mal ehrlich...das ist ja meine "Heimat" dort und sooo mies ist es da auch net  Deister und Harz direkt vor der Haustür, in Hannover-Misburg gibts ne BMX Bahn, bei Celle gibts diverse North-Shores...
Natürlich net mit der Palz zu vergleichen aber gleich das Bike zu verkaufen


----------



## el Zimbo (3. April 2012)

Zelle hat Northshores im Garten?


----------



## Zelle (3. April 2012)

Die Stadt wird Kelle ausgesprochen, nicht Zelle. MERKT EUCH DAS ENDLICH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (3. April 2012)

...dann fang halt an zu bauen - die Kanickel sind schnell weg gefressen, um Platz zu schaffen.


----------



## Zelle (4. April 2012)

Die sind wichtig, wegen Bunnyhop.


----------



## Zelle (7. April 2012)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ZimBogen! *

Ich hoffe ihr könnt die Vogesen genießen und habt besseres Wetter!


----------



## donnersberger (7. April 2012)

Hallo Celle


----------



## Zelle (7. April 2012)

Zai Celle?


----------



## donnersberger (7. April 2012)

Bonnersderger


----------



## Levty (7. April 2012)

Pfui und alles Gute.


----------



## Dddakk (7. April 2012)

..also für die AWPler hätte ich da einen Hammer-Trial-North-Shore, der aber nur noch bis Dienstag steht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. April 2012)

Von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche!!!!


----------



## Kelme (7. April 2012)

Meinem liebsten Klosterverweigerer alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (7. April 2012)

Glückwünsche auch aus dem Tal - alles Gute Zimbo !


----------



## MoneSi (7. April 2012)

Von mir auch alles Gute und die besten Wünsche für ein verletzungsfreies, dafür trailreiches Jahr! Ich hoffe, die Anderen feiern Dich heut ordentlich!!


----------



## donnersberger (7. April 2012)

Hey Zimbo,
hab ich grad noch schnell für Dich gebacken:







Hau rein


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. April 2012)

Dann sag ich mal auch schnell: Alles Gute!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. April 2012)

Und auch von mir an Zimbo die besten Purzeltagswünsche! Auf ein weiteres Jahr geniales Biken!


----------



## Arthur27 (7. April 2012)

Schöne Glückwünsche auch aus dem hessischen Flachland


----------



## bastard1979 (7. April 2012)

Von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag!


----------



## lomo (8. April 2012)

Besser spät als nie: Alles Gute!!!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (8. April 2012)

Nachträglich alles gute zum Purzeltag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (8. April 2012)

Alles Gute nachträglich Zimbo!


----------



## eL (8. April 2012)

herzlichen glühstrumpf Zimbe


----------



## el Zimbo (9. April 2012)

Hey! Vielen Dank für Glückwünsche!!! 

Vogostern ist vorbei und schee war's - außer dass ich jetzt krank bin.
Das ist allerdings nur ein fieser Schnupfen, und sollte am Wochenende der Vergangenheit angehören!

Ähem! Die meisten haben wieder den Bogie vergessen!


----------



## biker-didi (9. April 2012)

ups! 
 Alles Gute nachträglich Bogie und Zimbo! 
 Habt hoffentlich kräftig gefeiert in den Vogesen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. April 2012)

Da er ja Ostern eh unterwegs war:

Hier auch noch meine besten Glückwünsche und immer einen Zentimeter Luft unter dem Profil!


----------



## der-tick.de (10. April 2012)

Natürlich auch von mir an Bogie ein Happy Birthday nachträglich. 


Andere Frage, weiß jemand von euch wer hier MOD ist in unserem Regionalforum? Oder haben wir alle raus gespammed?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (10. April 2012)

Ei dem Bogie auch allllles Guuuuude !!!


----------



## Kelme (10. April 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...
> Andere Frage, weiß jemand von euch wer hier MOD ist in unserem Regionalforum? Oder haben wir alle raus gespammed?


Es gab hier nie einen Mod und hoffentlich brauchts auch keinen .


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. April 2012)

Gratuliert habe ich ja schon längst, hier noch mein Geburtstagsständchen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/2274466"]The Bastard Fairies "We're All Going to Hell" on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gab hier nie einen Mod und hoffentlich brauchts auch keinen .



Ich dachte auch, die wären ausgestorben. Genau wie die Bobtails, damals in den 80ern ...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (11. April 2012)

dem Bogie alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag


----------



## eL (11. April 2012)

na dann mal hoch die tassen Bogie ;-)

und glückjewünscht


----------



## Bogie (11. April 2012)

Dank an alle Gratulanten!


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2012)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> dem Bogie alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag



dito


----------



## Flugrost (12. April 2012)

Weil wirs in den Vogesen davon hatten:
[yt=gewichtsprobleme]6AfQiB6uFJY&feature=relmfu[/yt]


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. April 2012)

@Mr. Titan: von mir natürlich auch alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. April 2012)

@Flugrost:


----------



## donnersberger (12. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Flugrost:


----------



## donnersberger (28. April 2012)

Lecker Trails, lecker Grillfleisch, lecker Kuchen - bärfekt!


----------



## Flugrost (28. April 2012)

Hast recht! Heute war sehr! lecker!


----------



## kneesliding (22. Mai 2012)

Tag die Herrn,

kaum ist man 2 jahre nicht da, und es ist genau so wie es früher war!!!


----------



## Franz/K3 (22. Mai 2012)

Wellcome back, Pete !


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Tag die Herrn,
> 
> kaum ist man 2 jahre nicht da, und es ist genau so wie es früher war!!!


Nein, in diesem Fred ist viel weniger los, der Fokus liegt wohl langsam viel mehr auf dem Fahren statt dumm babbeln... Aber ich halte hier einsam die Stellung! 

Heut Ab ca.18:30 Uhr NW Maktplatz... 

Will wer mit ne kleine Weinbietrunde?


----------



## kneesliding (22. Mai 2012)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Wellcome back, Pete !



#Nicht ganz welcome back, ein Bike muss noch her!!


----------



## Bogie (22. Mai 2012)

und die nötige Kondition oder heißt das Leidensfähigkeit??....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (22. Mai 2012)

10% Kondition und 90% Kopfsache.....


----------



## donnersberger (22. Mai 2012)

Jippi, er ist wieder da!!! 
Freu mich schon auf ne gemeinsame Runde.


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Mai 2012)

Bike schon bestellt?


----------



## kneesliding (23. Mai 2012)

Yep, 

Canyon Torque Trailflow 7.0


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch, gute Wahl!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Mai 2012)

Wie - kein Orange, oder sonst eine britische Marke?
Aber da machst du echt nichts falsch - ich würde mir das Bike auch wieder kaufen.

Diese oder nächste Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (23. Mai 2012)

Ist erst ende Juni lieferbar !!

Wollte kein schwarz haben und weiß sieht einfach geil aus!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wie - kein Orange, oder sonst eine britische Marke?


Sein Würfel war doch auch "not so British" 
BTW: Marken, die aktuell britische Größen im MTB-Sport fahren sind auch immer beliebt...! Damit hätte er aktuell einige neuen Möglichkeiten.




kneesliding schrieb:


> Wollte kein schwarz haben und weiß sieht einfach geil aus!


----------



## kneesliding (23. Mai 2012)

Bin kein Engländer mehr, bin eingedeutscht!!
Gabs sogar beim Aldi im Angebot....

2 for 1 quasi.

Aber mir der Farbe bin ich auch noch am überlegen, schwarz und blau ist sehr schön und auch direkt lieferbar.

....ä


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Aber mir der Farbe bin ich auch noch am überlegen, schwarz und blau ist sehr schön und auch direkt lieferbar.


Dann helfe ich mal... schwarz ist eloxiert -> VIEL haltbarer. Weiß ist lackiert -> nicht nur deutlich anfälliger, auch im Fall von weiß sehr undankbar. Wenn du leichte Kratzer im Lack hast und das Rad mal ordentlich einsaust, setzt sich die Farbe vom Matsch in die Kratzer und bleibt dort, sieht SEHR hässlich aus. Für den Freak wäre noch ein Argument, das Lack schwerer ist als Eloxal


----------



## kneesliding (23. Mai 2012)

Gerade eben die Bestellung geändert.

Stealth is the new black...

Ende nächste Woche soll er da sein


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Mai 2012)

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## eL (23. Mai 2012)

ah wie geil iss das denn !! Pete is back in wood

freu mich schon auf die lockere kommunikation (dummbabbeln) in deiner muttersprache mit dir.

wann geht los?


----------



## kneesliding (24. Mai 2012)

Moin, 

hoffentlich bald!!

Aber ich darf nicht jedes WE in den Wald.
Meiner Frau wird ausflippen und ich wird auch gern ein wenig Zeit mit mein Sohn verbringen..

Jep, es gab tatsächlich ein frau die mit mir ein Kind erzeugen wollte!!!

Halb Insel affe, Halbe Kraut...

Pedro


----------



## bastard1979 (24. Mai 2012)

Hab auch das schwarze torque trailflow aber von 2011 und kann es empfehlen! Super fahreigenschaften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

AHHHHH
Immer die Canyon Fahrer hier.... tzzzz... 

Also bei meinem 2011er sind die oberen Lager der Dämpferwippe der letzte Rotz. Für die Belastung definitiv die falsche Wahl! Da solltest du frühzeitig Ersatz bestellen, auszutauschen sind sie sehr einfach, fallen einem eh fast entgegen. Ach ja, und eher bei einem Kugellagerhändler bestellen, da gibts 4 zum Preis von einem von Canyon direkt. 

Ansonsten kann ich das Bike aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## bastard1979 (24. Mai 2012)

stimmt bei den Lagerungen hat sich canyon keine goldene nase verdient.. 


> Also bei meinem 2011er sind die oberen Lager der Dämpferwippe der letzte Rotz.


bei mir wurden die Lager an der dämpferwippe gerade auf garantie getauscht. Hast du die Kugelgelenke gegen Kugellager getauscht? Ein Freund hat das 2012 und dort knarzt das Hauptlager schon wie beim Baumarktfahrrad. aber ansonsten ist das bike leider geil!


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab nur höherwertige Lager des selben Typs verbaut und warte auf den nächsten Defekt... 

Auf Garantie wollten Sie es bei mir nur machen, wenn ich entweder das Bike einschicke oder es vorbei bringe...
Canyon halt!


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem 2009er Torque Enduro funktionieren die Lager heute noch einwandfrei.
Bei mir dürfte die Belastung doch eigentlich noch etwas höher sein, als bei euch Fliegengewichten...

Was macht *ihr* falsch?


----------



## Houschter (24. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2009er Torque Enduro funktionieren die Lager heute noch einwandfrei.
> Bei mir dürfte die Belastung doch eigentlich noch etwas höher sein, als bei euch Fliegengewichten...
> 
> Was macht *ihr* falsch?



Von 10 Touren fährst du doch mind. 8 mit dem HT, dein Torque bekommt höchstens nen Standplatten...


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

Das Verhältnis ist eher so 6 zu 4.
Momentan bin ich aber dran, nicht immer ewig ein Bike zu fahren, sondern öfter mal zu wechseln.

Am Wochenende bin ich 3 von 4 Mal Fully gefahren, heute ist mal wieder das Hardtail dran...


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2009er Torque Enduro funktionieren die Lager heute noch einwandfrei.
> Bei mir dürfte die Belastung doch eigentlich noch etwas höher sein, als bei euch Fliegengewichten...
> 
> Was macht *ihr* falsch?


Die Lager meines 2009er halten auch. Da hat Canyon auch noch nicht gemeint eine halbe Wissenschaft aus dem Lageraufbau zu machen! 
Da waren Achsen drin und auf denen liefen Kugellager. Einfache sehr bewährte Technik. Und mit dem 2011er haben Sie den Bock abgeschossen... 
Da besteht die untere Lagerung der Dämpferwippe aus 11 Teilen!!! Beim alten waren es 4!  
Und die oberen Lager der Dämpferwippe (10 Teile) sind dann keine Kugellager sondern Gelenkgleitlager. So wie die aber gekontert sind, können sie sich nicht als "Gelenk" aufspielen, also könnte man da sicher genauso gut ganz normale Kugellager nehmen.


----------



## bastard1979 (24. Mai 2012)

wers gebrauchen kann... noch zur Lagerung Torque 2011
http://foto.mtb-forum.it/showphoto.php/photo/46974


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich noch ein älteres Modell habe... 

Kannst du zum allgemeinen Verständnis mal den Text aus dem Italienischen übersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

Das viel tollere ist das hier... Und man vergebe mir, es sind 13 Teile...
http://foto.mtb-forum.it/showphoto.php/photo/46973

Solche Bilder hätten Sie mal ins Handbuch packen sollen. Wenn du nicht weist wie es aufgebaut ist, verzweifelst du nämlich am auseinander Bauen.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

Ach ja... Heute ca. 18.30 Uhr ab Martplatz NW eine Feirabendrunde? Hat wer interesse?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

Um die Zeit bin ich fast schon wieder auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Um die Zeit bin ich fast schon wieder auf dem Heimweg.



Ich komm nicht vor 17:30 Uhr aus dem Büro und ich arbeite in Mannheim... 
Aber andererseits, wieso willst du dann schon aus dem Wald? Ich mach die Abendrunden immer so lang wie die Sonne mit macht und manchmal noch viel länger.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

Zum einen hab ich kein Licht dabei, zum anderen fahr ich etwas weiter südlich.

Fiel Schbass - ich fahr jetzt los...


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zum einen hab ich kein Licht dabei, zum anderen fahr ich etwas weiter südlich.
> 
> Fiel Schbass - ich fahr jetzt los...


Danke danke, dir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (24. Mai 2012)

Abend...

Blöde frage, wie ist das Torque beim Berg hoch fahren?
Der würfel hatte die Talas drauf, und die könnte man absenken.

aber der Torque hat *Fox 36 Factory FLOAT FIT RC2* und die kann man nicht absenken oder?

Peter


----------



## bastard1979 (24. Mai 2012)

man muss treten beim berg hoch fahren  
absenken geht nicht, und schwer is es auch, aber ich bin bis jetzt überall hochgekommen und runter macht dann umso mehr spass.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die Totem Solo Air (180mm FW / 561mm EH) drin und bei meine Kleinheit von 186cm Rahmengröße S. Ich komm gut die Pfälzer Berge hoch, auch mehrfach am Tag. 

Mit nem besseren Verhältnis aus Fahrerlänge zu Rahmengröße und weniger Gabeleinbauhöhe ist das quasi eine Bergziege!


----------



## kneesliding (24. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube ich fahr am Samstag nach Koblenz und räder ein bisschen genauer unter die Luppe nehmen.

Was ist mit den Strive? Der ist auch ein enduro??

Ich bringe auch ein Paar Kilos zuviel mit, *FATSO* 

PEter


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

*ROCKT MEHR DIE SNAKE!*

Das musste mal gesagt werden, da erkennt man kaum noch das da überhaupt jemand lang kommt! Und den Gelben Punkt zwischen Schöntal und Kaltenbrunner Tal sollte auch wieder öffters genutzt werden! Wieso? Weil sonst bald beide Wege nicht mehr existieren!


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

Ich versenke meine Talas nur bei extrem steilen Rampen - sonst geht's bergauf auch mit 160mm sehr gut.

PS @ Tick:
PSSST!!! Diese "Snake" existiert doch offiziell gar nicht...


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich fahr am Samstag nach Koblenz und räder ein bisschen genauer unter die Luppe nehmen.
> 
> Was ist mit den Strive? Der ist auch ein enduro??
> 
> ...



Wo liegt der Fokus? Machst du drops? 
Wenn du "nur" Flowige Abfahrten mit max 50cm Stufen machst, nimm definitiv das Strive! 
Machst du 2m Drops und willst öffters in den Park, nimm das Torque! 

Bei allem dazwischen... Viel Spaß beim Kopf zerbrechen! *Duck und weg*


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich versenke meine Talas nur bei extrem steilen Rampen - sonst geht's bergauf auch mit 160mm sehr gut.
> 
> PS @ Tick:
> PSSST!!! Diese "Snake" existiert doch offiziell gar nicht...


Ich glaube ich Poste die demnächst bei jedem Biketour GPS Portal damit da ein wenig Traffic drauf kommt. Sonst geht sie uns ganz flöten. Hinzus ist viel kaput und weg davon auch. Ich werde nächste Woche irgendwann Abends mal da ein wenig mehr Kahlschlag in der Zufahrt machen und dann vielleicht unten raus begradigen, da kommt man ja schon fast mit dem Auto ran und schwerem Gerät. Wäre schade um die Snake!

Und ich werde definitiv versuchen eine Line direkt zum Parkplatz Nonnental (Siedlung) einzufahren.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ...Ich bringe auch ein Paar Kilos zuviel mit, *FATSO*
> 
> PEter





Ähem - da wiederhole ich doch gerne den Post von Herr Flugrost:
[yt=gewichtsprobleme]6AfQiB6uFJY&feature=relmfu[/yt]


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich versenke meine Talas nur bei extrem steilen Rampen - sonst geht's bergauf auch mit 160mm sehr gut.
> 
> PS @ Tick:
> PSSST!!! Diese "Snake" existiert doch offiziell gar nicht...



Welche "Snake"?
Hm, wenn ich die Gabel absenke, habe ich subjektiv das Gefühl, dass ich "stärker" treten muss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

Das ist nicht nur subjektiv, das ist Physik:
Mehr Widerstand am Vorderrad durch andere Gewichtsverteilung.


----------



## eL (24. Mai 2012)

genau das will man doch damit erreichen!!

und ersetze bitte wiederstand duch druck.

wer zu henker iss eigentlich diensthabender foreninschenör at the moment?


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

'sch habb frei!


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur subjektiv, das ist Physik:
> Mehr Widerstand am Vorderrad durch andere Gewichtsverteilung.



Welches Gewicht???


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Blöde frage, wie ist das Torque beim Berg hoch fahren?
> Der würfel hatte die Talas drauf, und die könnte man absenken.
> 
> aber der Torque hat *Fox 36 Factory FLOAT FIT RC2* und die kann man nicht absenken oder?


Ja, die Float kann man nicht absenken, dafür funktioniert sie besser als eine Talas.
Und das Torque lässt sich sehr gut berghoch fahren, es wippt nicht und der Hinterbau bleibt auch beim Treten schön aktiv (der gute alte 4-Gelenker!) und schluckt Hindernisse recht gut.




kneesliding schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Strive? Der ist auch ein enduro??


Das Strive ist eher ein Tourenrad mit viel Federweg. Gut auch zum Stolperbiken. Will man die Pfälzer Trails schnell fahren ist das Torque besser und fährt fast genau so gut bergauf.




lomo schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich die Gabel absenke, habe ich subjektiv das Gefühl, dass ich "stärker" treten muss ...





el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur subjektiv, das ist Physik:
> Mehr Widerstand am Vorderrad durch andere Gewichtsverteilung.


Käse! Man senkt die Gabel doch ab, um eben dann, wenn man beim berghoch fahren *zu wenig* Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad hat und diese Verteilung ein wenig kompensieren will


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Käse! ...



Is eh alles Worschd!


----------



## bastard1979 (24. Mai 2012)

klingt ja fast nach wörschd-käse szenario...


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

Also meine Lager sind seit heute schon wieder durch... Ich probiers jetzt mit Kugellagern! 
Dabei bin ich nur technisches gefahren... 
...
...
...
...
Nur den Russendrop und den Hertiedrop und den Evadrop hab ich genommen, aber das fällt alles unter Street. 
(Russendrop: 1m Flat)
(Hertiedrop: 60-70cm Flat)
(Evadrop - Stairgap - ca. 0,5m?!? in die nächste Treppe)


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> klingt ja fast nach wörschd-käse szenario...


NEIN!

Ich bin nur für Wurst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Welche "Snake"?
> Hm, wenn ich die Gabel absenke, habe ich subjektiv das Gefühl, dass ich "stärker" treten muss ...



Seit wann hast Du ein Bike mit Federgabel?

Wenn ich meine Winterschlampe absenken möchte, dann muss ich mit der Säge ran


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Seit wann hast Du ein Bike mit Federgabel?
> ...







Markus (MW) schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich meine Winterschlampe absenken möchte, dann muss ich mit der Säge ran



Alternativ Luft aus dem Vorderreifen lassen ...


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Käse! Man senkt die Gabel doch ab, um eben dann, wenn man beim berghoch fahren *zu wenig* Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad hat und diese Verteilung ein wenig kompensieren will



Nicht ganz, beim Absenken ändert sich der Winkel am Steuerrohr und damit auch die gesamte Geometrie. 

Bei eine Antriebsneutralen Absenkung dürfet sich der Winkel am Steuerrohr nicht ändern, dann hätte man auch nicht das ekelhafte Gefühl, als versuche der Vorderreifen sich in den Boden zu graben.


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Alternativ Luft aus dem Vorderreifen lassen ...



Super Tip, hatte ich ja schon öfters getestet. Nur fährt es sich dann ganz schön Schei$$e


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

@Klugbob:
Probier's aus - solange der Weg nicht zu steil ist fühlt es sich mit langer Gabel leichter an.
Mehr Druck auf dem Antrieb und weniger Widerstand am Vorderrad.
Ich schreib bestimmt nicht sowas, wenn ich's nicht selbst ausprobiert habe...


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Super Tip, hatte ich ja schon öfters getestet. Nur fährt es sich dann ganz schön Schei$$e



Ich kenn da noch jemanden ...




Durchschlag2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Klugbob:
> Probier's aus - solange der Weg nicht zu steil ist fühlt es sich mit langer Gabel leichter an.
> Mehr Druck auf dem Antrieb und weniger Widerstand am Vorderrad.
> Ich schreib bestimmt nicht sowas, wenn ich's nicht selbst ausprobiert habe...



Liegt's wirklich ausschliesslich am erhöhten Rollwiderstand des Vorderrades? Oder spucken da noch andere (parasitäre?) Effekte mit rein? Ich sollte mal eine Versuchsreihe starten ....


----------



## bastard1979 (24. Mai 2012)

ich fasse nochmal zusammen:
kein wiederstand am Vorderrad = wheely fahren!
oder
weniger Druck am vorderrad = platten?!


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> ich fasse nochmal zusammen:
> kein wiederstand am Vorderrad = wheely fahren!
> oder
> weniger Druck am vorderrad = platten?!


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Liegt's wirklich ausschliesslich am erhöhten Rollwiderstand des Vorderrades? Oder spucken da noch andere (parasitäre?) Effekte mit rein? Ich sollte mal eine Versuchsreihe starten ....





Wäre was für den Prüfstand.


@ el Zimbo : Wäre es nur die Gewichtsverlagerung, dann könnte man das auch in der Ebene "erfahren" oder messen. Beispiel: auf gerader Strecke rollen lassen und Gewicht vom Sattel aus ganz  nach vorne Richtung Lenker bringen. Ich bin sicher, da ändert sich nichts spürbares am Rollwiderstand. 

Bin als Ausländer aber lernfähig und lasse es mir gerne Erklären  
Am besten in SILZ bei nem kühlen Weizen  ;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Mai 2012)

Einrad


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

Zu viel Rollwiderstand!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, beim Absenken ändert sich der Winkel am Steuerrohr und damit auch die gesamte Geometrie.
> 
> Bei eine Antriebsneutralen Absenkung dürfet sich der Winkel am Steuerrohr nicht ändern, dann hätte man auch nicht das ekelhafte Gefühl, als versuche der Vorderreifen sich in den Boden zu graben.


Dass der Lenkwinkel steiler wird ist doch aber für bergauf durchaus ok. Das Enduro kommt dann auf die Werte eines XC-Bikes - top! Der cm, den das Tretlager damit runter kommt hab ich bisher auch noch nicht negativ gemerkt. Ich hatte auch noch nie irgendwelche "Nose Dive Gefühle" mit abgesenkter Gabel (hatte aber auch nie so einen Krampf wie ETA, das ist echt viel zu arg). Also wozu eine "antriebsneutrale Absenkung"? 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Klugbob:
> Probier's aus - solange der Weg nicht zu steil ist fühlt es sich mit langer Gabel leichter an.
> Mehr Druck auf dem Antrieb und weniger Widerstand am Vorderrad.


Wenn das stimmen würde, müsste man ja mit einer Gabel mit 10cm mehr Einbaulänge "nicht zu steile Wege" NOCH besser hoch kommen...!  Alternativ: einfach überall im Wheelie hoch fahren  Maximaler Druck auf dem Antrieb und gigantisch niedriger Rollwiderstand vorne!

Ich fahre seit ~7 Jahren mit Absenkgabel rum und kann nicht behaupten, dass das irgendwie unangenehm ist...!  Ich senke sie auch meistens nur ab, wenns steiler wird und da ist es abgesenkt definitiv besser als normal! Sobald das Vorderrad anfängt unangenehm leicht zu werden, wird es ohne Absenkung echt ekelhaff.




Markus (MW) schrieb:


> @ el Zimbo : Wäre es nur die Gewichtsverlagerung, dann könnte man das auch in der Ebene "erfahren" oder messen. Beispiel: auf gerader Strecke rollen lassen und Gewicht vom Sattel aus ganz  nach vorne Richtung Lenker bringen. Ich bin sicher, da ändert sich nichts spürbares am Rollwiderstand.


Also in der Ebene merkt man auch keinen Unterschied, dass jetzt vorne plötzlich der Gummi heiß wird, wenn man mit abgesenkter Gabel fährt


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2012)

In der Ebene merkt man das nicht.
Wenn du natürlich einen unmenschlich flachen Sitzwinkel hast, und/oder einen Vorbau mit der Länge 0,
dann macht das auch keinen Sinn. Die Sattelposition spielt dabei natürlich auch eine Rolle.

Aber subjektiv fühlt es sich definitiv _bergauf_ leichter an, wenn man die Gabel nicht versenkt.
Mit Sicherheit kann man das auch irgendwie physikalisch belegen, aber mir wird das hier jetzt zu anstrengend, und zeitaufwendig.


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ... aber mir wird das hier jetzt zu anstrengend, und zeitaufwendig.



Genau, raus aufs Rad und fahren!


----------



## Bogie (25. Mai 2012)

Der von Zimbo beschriebene Effekt ist definitv da und nachvollziehbar. Woher und warum ist mir letztlich auch schei§§gal. Die Absenkung ist dann sinnvoll, wenns sacksteil hochgeht und ansonsten das Vorderrad steigen würde. Manche Rahmen neigen da mehr dazu als andere, muß man deshalb auch individuell sehen... 
Ansosnten fahr ich sowieso nur hoch um runterdüsen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2012)

Z.Zt. düst du hoch um runter düsen zu können.


----------



## Zelle (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Vorderteil des Bikes nach oben schnellt, dann schnellt gleichzeitig der Hinterteil nach unten (Drehpunkt ist die Hinterachse). Ursache ist dann immer einfach nur ein *ZU FETTER AR$CH*!

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2012)

Deshalb muss man dann zunehmen, dass das Gewicht sich über Bauch und Brust besser verteilt.


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2012)

Where is the like button!


----------



## Zelle (25. Mai 2012)

Deswegen haben Frauen mit großen Brüsten ja auch immer ein mächtiges Gesäß - sonst würden sie schnell mal aus dem Fenster fallen.


----------



## Levty (25. Mai 2012)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wenn das Vorderteil des Bikes nach oben schnellt, dann schnellt gleichzeitig der Hinterteil nach unten (Drehpunkt ist die Hinterachse). Ursache ist dann immer einfach nur ein *ZU FETTER AR$CH*!
> 
> Schönes Wochenende


Habt ihr hinten keine Bremsen?

*"Hinterradbremsen für Fettärsche."*


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2012)

und wie ist der Canyon Torque Alpinist??

Pete


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> und wie ist der Canyon Torque Alpinist??
> 
> Pete


Der Unterschied ist nur das Gewicht und viel machen Sie durch viel zu leichte Reifen. Also vergiss es lieber, das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis ist schlechter als bei den anderen.


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2012)

Moin männers!!

ich war gerade im Bike shop, und er hatte mir was angeboten...

Bergamont Enduro 9.0 

Ausstatung PLUS Hammersmitt und Rock Shock Sattelstüze

für 2100.

Was meint ihr? Interessant oder nicht?

Material BERGAMONT 26" MTB 6061 Strong Lite Tubing, 3D forged
Gabel ROCKSHOX, Lyrik 115-160mm, 2-Step, Motion Control, Rebound.
Bremse AVID Elixir R, 203 mm Rotor
Schaltung SRAM X-9
Größen M/L
Farben shiny black-white
Schalthebel SRAM X-9, Matchmaker
Umwerfer SRAM X-9
Federung hinten FOX DHX Air 5.0
Reifen MAXXIS Ardent, 26x2,4 (58-559), faltbar
Felgen DT Swiss M-1600
Sattel FIZIK Gobi XM
Sattelstütze KIND Shock Kobra i900, verstellbare Sattelstütze
Lenker SYNCROS FR 20
Vorbau TRUVATIV AKA
Steuersatz FSA Gravity SX Pro, 1-1/8"-1-1/5", für tapered Steuerrrohre
Innenlager TRUVATIV Giga X-Pipe Team
Kurbelsatz TRUVATIV Stylo 2.2AM, 36/24Z
Zahnkränze SRAM PG-980, 11-34T
Kette SRAM PC-971


Gruß

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2012)

Oder einen Bergamont Big Air 9.2?

Man, das ist schweirig. So viel auswahl!!

Pete


----------



## rmfausi (27. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin männers!!
> 
> ich war gerade im Bike shop, und er hatte mir was angeboten...
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,
was und wie möchtest du mit dem Rad fahren? 

Wie lange steht das Rad im Bikeladen schon? Wenns wirklich eine 2-Step Lyrik ist dann schon eine Weile. Wird von Sportimport i.d.R kostenlos auf was funktionierendes umgebaut. Die Laufräder sind vielleicht auch überdenkenswert.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## kneesliding (27. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Was ich fahren will?

Tcha, Pfälzerwald und ähnlich. Bike park nicht wirklich und wenn dann, leih ich mir was vor ort.

Vorher hatte ich einen Cube Stereo mit 32 Talas.

Aber wie die jungs heir bestätigen können, bin ich nicht "Schmal"

Ich hatte auch den Torque Trailflow ausgesucht, aber ich dachte das Bergamont könnte was werden.

Pete


----------



## Deleted 38566 (27. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Gabel nach dem Modelljahr nachfragen!
Hier gibt es etwas an Infos über die 2 step:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=24565058

Laufräder würde ich tauschen,

Was sollte der Einsatzzweck sein, Touren etc? Ist nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, viel spaß beim lesen

Hier ein Test über das 9.0
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/bergamont-enduro-90/a3858.html


----------



## pfalz (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn es denn Hammerschmidt sein soll, eventuell auch das hier http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=222 ?


----------



## Bogie (27. Mai 2012)

Da Pete weder jung noch ein ........ ist, kommt dieses Bike ja wirklich nicht in Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (27. Mai 2012)




----------



## kneesliding (27. Mai 2012)

Naja, so alt wie du bin ich in zehn Jahren nicht!!

Aber entweder kauf ich den Canyon Trailfox oder den Canyon Strive.

Habe beides probe gesessen und fand abe
r den Strive besser.


----------



## kneesliding (27. Mai 2012)

Mal was ganz anderes....

wie wärs mit einen Bergamont Big Air 9.2??

Oder tu ich mir keine freude beim hoch fahren?


----------



## Bogie (27. Mai 2012)

Das Strive ist meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Bike fürs Biken im Pfälzer Wald. Gut zu pedalieren und ordentlich Federweg zum Runterfahren. Da machst Du bestimmt nix falsch. (Außerdem kommts mehr auf den Fahrer an als aufs Bike.....).
Du wirst von unterschiedlichen Leuten immer sehr unterschiedliche Empfehlungen bekommen, weil jeder andere Dinge als besonders wichtig erachtet und für sich bevorzugt.


----------



## kneesliding (27. Mai 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> Das Strive ist meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Bike fürs Biken im Pfälzer Wald. Gut zu pedalieren und ordentlich Federweg zum Runterfahren. Da machst Du bestimmt nix falsch. (Außerdem kommts mehr auf den Fahrer an als aufs Bike.....).
> Du wirst von unterschiedlichen Leuten immer sehr unterschiedliche Empfehlungen bekommen, weil jeder andere Dinge als besonders wichtig erachtet und für sich bevorzugt.



Danke Bogie!!!

The first "Imformativ" emphfelung Es bleibt beim Strive 9.0.
Ist für mich das Beste, der Torque geht mir ein wenig zu weit richting Freeride....

Am Freitag kann ich es Hoffentlich abholen


----------



## pfalz (27. Mai 2012)

Gute Wahl, würd ich sagen!


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,

tcha, was soll ich sagen...

Kann micht immer noch nicht 100% sagen ob der Strive für mich ist...

Was sag ihr dazu?

Bergamont Threesome EX Info


----------



## Bogie (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Pete,

wenn Du noch 3 Räder anschleppst wirds auch nicht leichter zu entscheiden. Das Bergamont ist sicher auch kein schlechtes Rad. Die Dinger sind robust und ordentlich aufgebaut. Nimm einfach eins von beiden, aber nach mindestens einer Sitzprobe. Das, auf dem Du Dich wohler fühlst, das nimmst Du dann (und was Dir besser gefällt). Und schon kannst Du endlich radfahren gehen....


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Kann micht immer noch nicht 100% sagen ob der Strive für mich ist...


Wie schon geschrieben, der Hinterbau des Strive ist etwas speziell... nicht sehr komfortabel und wenn man ihn nicht mit EXTREM wenig Sag (ca. 15%) fährt, schlägt er beim ersten mittelmäßigen Sprung durch. Ich persönlich würde ein Torque IMMER einem Strive vorziehen, mein strivender Kumpel gibt mir da mittlerweile voll recht. Für gemütliche Fahrweise ist es ok, wenn man es auf den wurzligen oder steinigen Trails im P-Wald auch mal richtig laufen lassen will schon hart an der Grenze...!


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ja, das mit dem Hinterbau hab ich auch überall gelesen.

Denke der Strive fält also weg 

Der Torque ist mir ein wenig zu Freeride lastig.
Habe heute den Ghost Cagua angeschaut und probe gefahren 

Kumpel von hat ens und sagt das es Genial ist.

Gruß

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

Wieso denkst du, dass das Torque zu freeride lastig ist? Das lässt sich auch nicht schlechter bergauf kurbeln als ein Strive...!

Das Kagua macht einen sehr guten Eindruck!

Wenn ich nochmal was in der Kategorie kaufen würde, dann wohl ein Alutech Fanes


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Mai 2012)

Zwei Torque in S zum Probesitzen kann ich dir anbieten... Auch mal ein wenig schreddeern, zumindest mit dem einen... 

Aber wenn du nicht viel dropst und springst, würde ich auch eher was leichteres nehmen. (Strive oder aktuelle Bergamonts, wie von dir Vorgeschlagen)


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wieso denkst du, dass das Torque zu freeride lastig ist? Das lässt sich auch nicht schlechter bergauf kurbeln als ein Strive...!
> 
> Das Kagua macht einen sehr guten Eindruck!
> 
> Wenn ich nochmal was in der Kategorie kaufen würde, dann wohl ein Alutech Fanes


Das sieht ein guter Kumpel von mir doch anders. Durch die andere Geo kommts dir zumindest leichter vor. 
Von Aludreck würde ich eher die Finger lassen, wobei ja das Fanes in Asien Produziert wird....


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Mai 2012)

Jetzt liebäugle ich die ganze Zeit schon mit einem Cheaptrick & Variostütze dann kommt der Tick - ts ts ts


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aber wenn du nicht viel dropst und springst, würde ich auch eher was leichteres nehmen.


Ich würde etwas mit einem vernünftigen Hinterbau nehmen - oder ein Hardtail  Ein Kg mehr oder weniger merkt man bei passender Geo bergauf GAR nicht.




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt liebäugle ich die ganze Zeit schon mit einem Cheaptrick & Variostütze dann kommt der Tick - ts ts ts


Das CT ist     Lass den Tick labern, der ist nur immernoch eingeschnappt wegen dem vermurksten Gewinde (?) an seiner Wildsau


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Mai 2012)

Jetzt kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen


----------



## ES7.0 (29. Mai 2012)

Kann Smubob im Bezug auf den Strive Hinterbau vollkommen zustimmen. Ein Freund hatte das Strive mal zum Testen für diesen Bericht:http://www.bergleben.de/produkte/2378-das-canyon-strive-bergauf-und-bergab-im-test.html
Dabei hatte wir die Gelegenheit das Strive im direkten Vergleich mit meinem Torque zu beurteilen. Ich hatte als das Strive neu rauskam auch über einen Wechsel nachgedacht. Aber nach der Fahrt damit war das für mich gestorben. Bergauf braucht es gefühlt mehr Kraft und Bergab hat mir der Hinterbau nicht wirklich gefallen, dieser gab selbst im PW bei kleinen Sachen sofort viel Federweg frei. 
Aber warum ist dir das Torque denn zu Freeride lastig? Damit geht auf jeden Fall alles. Von Tour bis Bikepark. Wenn du mal auf einem in M Probesitzen möchtest meld dich einfach.


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich würde etwas mit einem vernünftigen Hinterbau nehmen - oder ein Hardtail  Ein Kg mehr oder weniger merkt man bei passender Geo bergauf GAR nicht.
> 
> 
> Das CT ist     Lass den Tick labern, der ist nur immernoch eingeschnappt wegen dem vermurksten Gewinde (?) an seiner Wildsau


Das kann alles mal passieren, aber der "Service" und das wie war es eben... 
(Außerdem, erst war es ein Riß der Sitzstrebe mit >3Monaten Reparaturzeit (OK, zur DM DH hatte ich die Werkstattschlampe geliehen bekomme, das war auf jeden Fall außerordentlicher Service) und dann kam der Rahmen mit einem verkorksten Gewinde zurück... Und dann fing der Streß erst an


----------



## bastard1979 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr seit 2007 Torque und mittlerweile das 2011 trailflow Modell und bin bis jetzt überall hochgekommen. Abundzu fehlt mir eine absenkbare Gabel, aber dafür rockt es bergab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (30. Mai 2012)

Mist,

Mail von Canyon erhalten, das Trailflow steht zur Abholung bereit!!!

Denk ihr ich wird mit der Trailflow zufrieden?
Als ich damals mein Cube gekauft habe, hatte ich nur das eine Rad angeschaut, jetzt habe ich mir mehr Zeit genommen und verschiedene Räder unter die Lupe gehabt.

Das was mich ein wenig "Stört" ich kann den Canyon in L nicht Probefahren.

Aber die Ausstattung ist schon geil bei der Trailflow und ich hätte ein paar Euro über im Vergleich zu den Anderen Räder.

Ich glaube ich fahr heute nach Koblenz...

p.s. kann man nur Samstags abholen?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. Mai 2012)

Du solltest vorher unbedingt! anrufen wenn du das Bike abholen möchtest, so habe ich das mit meinen 3  Ex-Canyon auch so gemacht.

Fahr das Trailflow einfach Probe und dann entscheidet dein Bauchfefühl,
viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Mai 2012)

Fahr hin, setz dich drauf - dann wirst du's schon mitnehmen...


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Mai 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Von Aludreck würde ich eher die Finger lassen, wobei ja das Fanes in Asien Produziert wird....



Warum denn das? Ansonsten hört man ja von Alutech eigentlich nur Gutes, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Denk ihr ich wird mit der Trailflow zufrieden?
> [...]
> Das was mich ein wenig "Stört" ich kann den Canyon in L nicht Probefahren.
> [...]
> p.s. kann man nur Samstags abholen?


Ja, ich denke, du wirst damit viel Spaß haben! 
Rein von deinen Maßen sollte L einwandfrei passen. Wenn du keine "komischen" Vorlieben wie der Tick hast, wird die Praxis das bestätigen.
Normal kann man an jedem Tag abholen, sofern noch ein Termin frei ist, also auf jeden Fall vorher anrufen!! Wäre ärgerlich, wenn du dort stehst und sie dir dein Rad nicht geben


----------



## kneesliding (30. Mai 2012)

So,

gerade aus Koblenz zu hause angekommen.

Trailfow 7.0 ist es geworden....

Das Strive war nix für mich.

Samstag kann ich es abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (30. Mai 2012)

Na dann, Glückwunsch. 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch Kondition und Fahrkönnen. Am Bike kanns ja jetzt nicht mehr liegen


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Mai 2012)

Doch nur samstags???


----------



## kneesliding (30. Mai 2012)

unter der woche geht auch, aber die sind bis Samstag komplett ausgebucht!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Trailfow 7.0 ist es geworden....


You won't be sorry 




Bogie schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch Kondition und Fahrkönnen. Am Bike kanns ja jetzt nicht mehr liegen


 Ich liebe solche Aussagen...


----------



## Houschter (30. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So,
> 
> gerade aus Koblenz zu hause angekommen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du noch paar mal nach KO fährst iss der Preisvorteil bald futsch! Warum konnten die dir das Rad nicht gleich heut mitgeben bzw. lass es dir doch schicken. Canyon nennt sich doch "Versender"!  

Aber Glückwunsch zum Bike, macht sicher spass das Teil.


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Mai 2012)

*liebe 10a!!!*



Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen alles Gute - lass es krachen!!! 
Und bleib einfach Du... 




...


----------



## Zelle (31. Mai 2012)

Der Stimmt der Termin!

*Alles gute 11a!*


----------



## Houschter (31. Mai 2012)

Na dann:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## lomo (31. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute!


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2012)

Zena, alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag.
Immer fein auf dem Rad bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2012)

a vun müsch alles Gude!


----------



## kneesliding (31. Mai 2012)

Man o man

Just got a nice email from Canyon
Were sorry you canceled your order...

Wtf!!!

telephone call with Canyon, not the friendliest call centre! Customer service is obviously very small in their hand book

I did cancel one order, but that was the Strive, bloody muppets have canceled all orders.

I am absolutely fuming!

Need to now wait till tomorrow to know if I have re order.

If I do, then I won't get it period.

I was even I the showroom yesterday and we checked the order in thier system.


They now need to see if the Bike is still available or if I have wait another 6 weeks.

Idiots


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ...
> Idiots ?


 Canyon - willkommen im Wartezimmer.


----------



## kneesliding (31. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Canyon - willkommen im Wartezimmer.



Nee!!

Dann kauf ich mir was anderes.
Canyon ist spätestens morgen für mich kein Thema mehr!

Pete


----------



## Houschter (31. Mai 2012)

Fahr nach Hochspeyer und kauf dir ein Reign X.  Fertig ist die Brause...


----------



## bastard1979 (31. Mai 2012)

Von mir auch alles gute Zena!


----------



## kneesliding (31. Mai 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Fahr nach Hochspeyer und kauf dir ein Reign X.  Fertig ist die Brause...



Hatte ich Gern....

Aber ein X0 ist mir zu teuer!


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2012)

Fatmodul Ant in der "schweren" Version.


Kelme - sollen wir Verwirrung stiften?


----------



## Levty (31. Mai 2012)

Lapierre Froggy + HS + RR Kassette/Shortcage X.0

= Maschine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

Oha, der Pete spricht/schreibt Englisch, wenn er böse wird 

PS: alles Gute 10a!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. Mai 2012)

Allerbeste Glückwünsche Zena!


----------



## MoneSi (31. Mai 2012)

Herzlichste Glückwünsche und alles Gute Zena!


----------



## kneesliding (31. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, 

Happy Birthday 10a, ob du mich noch kennst 

Pete


----------



## Bogie (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zena, natürlich auch von mir:


----------



## zena (31. Mai 2012)

vielen herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche
leider musste ich heute arbeiten aber jetzt wird gefeiert
PROOOOOOOOOOOST!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (31. Mai 2012)

Hi 10a, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstach


----------



## eL (31. Mai 2012)

allet jute 41a zum jebotztach

Pete schnapp dir nen spicy!!!

kostet zwar bestimmt etwas mehr aber das loht auf jeden fall

Das Froggy ist etwas overdress't für den PW


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Mai 2012)

É01 ÊÉpÉ¥ÊÉ¹Ä±q ÊddÉÉ¥


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> É01 ÊÉpÉ¥ÊÉ¹Ä±q ÊddÉÉ¥


Die 1 is falschrum


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2012)

@Fibbs - 1: Ich wusste gar nicht dass du russisch kannst - ein Kind der DDR? 
@Fibbs - 2: Trink net so viel Schorle, dann steht ach net alles uff'm Kopp! 

@Mr. Jackson:
Bin mal gespannt, wie die Geschichte weiter geht - hoffentlich kannst du den nächsten Post wieder in deutsch verfassen...
Mein Torque war nach zwei Wochen da, allerdings hab ich weder vorher drauf gesessen, noch die Bestellung gecanceled. 

@Zena: Schon wieder nüchtern?


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Mr. Jackson:
> allerdings hab ich weder vorher drauf gesessen, noch die Bestellung gecanceled.



Drauf gesessen OK, das hab gemacht, aber gecanceled auch nicht


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2012)

Na wenn die das schreiben...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2012)

@ Pete: Im anderen Thread hat sich Robert von Canyon gemeldet, wenn der die Sache in die Hand nimmt, wird das was  mit dem hatte ich auch schon mehrfach zu tun - super nett und fähig.


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

Hoffen wir mal 

Will morgen abholen!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2012)

Das könnte natürlich eng werden... ich sags mal so: wenn er es nicht hin kriegt, dann ist es wirklich nicht möglich  Aber dein Rad bzw. alle Einzelteile dafür sollte ja da sein, ich denke, dann sollten sie es auch hin kriegen, das noch schnell aufzubauen, falls es das noch nicht ist...! So viele Leute wie dir mittlerweile die Daumen drücken, muss das doch was werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

Bis jetzt nichts gehört.

Aber gerade mein Traum Rad für ein Hammer Preis angeboten bekommen

Commencal Meta SX

Verdammt!


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2012)

Kannste's gleich abholen?


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

Ja!!

Und das ist was es kompliziert macht.....

Aber gerade hat Canyon angerufen. Rad kann am Samstag abgeholt werden.

Aber der Preis, der Preis!! für etwa 10% mehr bekomme ich den Commencal.


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2012)

Hinfahren, draufsetzen...

...Commencal ist definitiv individueller und nicht so häufig.
Aber bei Canyon machste bestimmt auch nix falsch, solange
du dein Rad nach einer Hütteneinkehr noch von den anderen
unterscheiden kannst - "bastard1979" hat sich da z.B. mit einem
Aufkleber weiter geholfen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2012)

Naja, das Meta ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker... einen Viergelenker würde ich dem IMMER vorziehen.


"Individualität" spüre ich nicht beim Fahren aufm Trail  das macht höchstens die imaginäre Nudel länger, wenn man an der Eisdiele vorbei rollt


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hinfahren, draufsetzen...
> 
> ...Commencal ist definitiv individueller und nicht so häufig.
> Aber bei Canyon machste bestimmt auch nix falsch, solange
> ...



Über die metaphysischen Wirkungen zwischen "Bastard" und dem Aufkleber habe ich mir auch schon meine Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## bastard1979 (1. Juni 2012)

...jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich immer den sattel absenken muss,wenn ich zur eisdiele fahre... 
fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die 1 is falschrum



Du Fuchs


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

Hi,

letzte frage bevor ich mich wieder für den Trailflow begeisten kann.

Wie ist der Norco Truax 2 in vergleich?


PEte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. Juni 2012)

@zena,

alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag...


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2012)

Pete! Stop confusing this forum - now!!! 

Viel Spaß morgen beim Abholen deines neuen, eisdielentauglichen Viergelenkers...


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

ist aber schon ein geiles ding


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Juni 2012)

zum blauen Rahmen passen aber rote Felgen auch ganz gut


----------



## pfalz (1. Juni 2012)

Das Norco ist doch aber eher das Gegenteil zum Tourenbike, oder? Dann eher das Torque...


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

Das Truax wurde für die Fahrer designt, die - falls kein Lift oder Shuttle vorhanden ist - die Anfahrt zum Trail einfach hochtrampen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (1. Juni 2012)

Pete, es reicht jetzt langsam.


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> Pete, es reicht jetzt langsam.







Aber ihr seid alle ein wenig "Canyon" freundig....


----------



## pfalz (1. Juni 2012)

Kauf Dir 'nen Nicolai 

Das Norco ist doch eher ein Freerider, ne Forstautobahn zum Traileinstieg kommt man damit sicher hoch, aber für trails 

Now go and get the friggin' Canyon...


----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Kauf Dir 'nen Nicolai



Wartezimmer?


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2012)

Wir wollen dir nur helfen. 

...und endlich unsere Ruhe haben!


----------



## pfalz (1. Juni 2012)

Meine waren immer pünktlich da...halt nichts für Kurzentschlossene 



> ...und endlich unsere Ruhe haben!



Fast wie Schuhe kaufen mit der Frau....


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wir wollen dir nur helfen.
> 
> ...und endlich unsere Ruhe haben!



Und dafür bin ich euch seeeeeehhhhrrrrr Dankbar 
Beim ersten ausfahrt geb ich einer aus....

Aber diesmal in vergleich zum Würfel, bei etwa 3000, will ich mir sicher sein dass ich mir den richtigen rad ausgesucht habe.

Aber was für den Torque spricht sind die Komponenten!!

Aber der Norco....


----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Meine waren immer pünktlich da...halt nichts für Kurzentschlossene



Dito


----------



## Franz/K3 (1. Juni 2012)

*Sorry, aber findet denn keiner außer mir das teil potthässlich
- vom Design bis zur den Farbkombinationen?*


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

@Zimbo...

Jetzt gibts ruhe!!!

Morgen hol ich mir mein Torque ab...

Basta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (1. Juni 2012)

na da bin ich ma dem franz seine meinung sein am tun!!

Nikolai wäre wirklich ne überlegung

oder doch das 601?


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2012)

Nicolai Ion18


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nicolai Ion18


----------



## lomo (2. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nicolai Ion18



Wann?


----------



## kneesliding (2. Juni 2012)

Man O Man

ich bekomme diesen Norco nicht aus dem Kopf!!!

Stahlfeder.....


----------



## Bogie (2. Juni 2012)

´


----------



## Houschter (2. Juni 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Man O Man
> 
> ich bekomme diesen Norco nicht aus dem Kopf!!!
> 
> Stahlfeder.....





canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> @Kneesliding
> 
> Ich konnte deinen Fall nun klären und dein bestelltes Bike steht *heute* um 15.15 Uhr in unserem Showroom zur Abholung bereit.
> 
> ...



Geh das Rad holen...

Btw: ich geh gleich biken....


----------



## Optimizer (2. Juni 2012)

Muss es eigentlich ein Fully sein? Für den Pfälzerwald reicht doch ein Hardtail!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Muss es eigentlich ein Fully sein? Für den Pfälzerwald reicht doch ein Hardtail!



sagt meine Chefin auch (wenn ich von ION18 anfange)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> sagt meine Chefin auch (wenn ich von ION18 anfange)



Sammelbestellung?
Vielleicht wird es dann günstiger ...


----------



## pfalz (2. Juni 2012)

Und Pete, hast Du's nu oder nicht, das Torque?


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung?
> Vielleicht wird es dann günstiger ...



Günstiger bei Nicolai?? Der war gut 
Bestell mal ein Nicolai ohne Farbe -> Aufpreis


----------



## kneesliding (2. Juni 2012)

gerade zuhause weider angekommen...

Proud parent of a Canyon Torque 

Pete


----------



## rmfausi (2. Juni 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Radl.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joshua60 (2. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Günstiger bei Nicolai?? Der war gut
> Bestell mal ein Nicolai ohne Farbe -> Aufpreis


 
Mir fiel unlängst auf, dass kein einziger Buchstabe des Wortes B u d g e t  in N i c o l a i vorkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Juni 2012)

eL schrieb:


> Das Froggy ist etwas overdress't für den PW


Relativ.


----------



## donnersberger (3. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad!
War eine amüsante Bereicherung des Freds


----------



## kneesliding (3. Juni 2012)

Danke,

Und es geht mit mir bestimmt lustig weiter


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn das noch ne Weile so weiter gegangen wäre, hättest du Gruppenkeile gekriegt... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Radl!


----------



## kneesliding (4. Juni 2012)

Muss jetzt nur noch den Ersten ausfahrt planen 

Aber Donnerstag ist ja "Feiertag"


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juni 2012)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber findet denn keiner außer mir das teil potthässlich
> - vom Design bis zur den Farbkombinationen?


Ich bin da ganz bei dir... :kotz:




Optimizer schrieb:


> Muss es eigentlich ein Fully sein? Für den Pfälzerwald reicht doch ein Hardtail!


Zum Anziehen reicht auch ein alter Grumbeer-Sack, zum Essen reichen auch gesammelte Beeren und Wurzeln, zum Wohnen reicht auch eine Hütte aus Zweigen und Blättern.......... 



(Und ja, ich mag mein Hardtail auch - aber nur als Alternative zu einem Fully!)




kneesliding schrieb:


> gerade zuhause weider angekommen...
> 
> Proud parent of a Canyon Torque


Na endlich  Viel Spaß damit!




kneesliding schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nur noch den Ersten ausfahrt planen
> 
> Aber Donnerstag ist ja "Feiertag"


First ride at happy cadaver day - must be good


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zum Anziehen reicht auch ein alter Grumbeer-Sack, zum Essen reichen auch gesammelte Beeren und Wurzeln, zum Wohnen reicht auch eine Hütte aus Zweigen und Blättern..........
> 
> 
> 
> (Und ja, ich mag mein Hardtail auch - aber nur als Alternative zu einem Fully!)



Du vergleichst jetzt awwer Grumbeere mit Erdbeere.... ich sag nur: Fully = Fahrtechnikverhunzer....ääähmmm....nein....ich mein natürlich Hardtail = Fahrtechnikverbesserer


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juni 2012)

Yeah! Right! 
Aber am meisten bringt bei mir ein regelmäßiger Wechsel... 


@Franz:
Ich bin natürlich auch deiner Meinung, was die verbogenen Rahmen von Norco angeht.
Und zum Glück bin ich farbenblind...


----------



## Bogie (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich finde das Norco geil! Aber ich steh ja sowieso auf verbogene Rohre...
Die Farbe ist natürlich auch geil!


----------



## kneesliding (4. Juni 2012)

ich fand es auch sehr schön und habe mich nur für den Torque entscheiden da es Preis leistung besser dran war...

Gruß

PEte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juni 2012)

Ich find die Farbe vom Norco auch geil, hab aber keine Kombinationen drin entdecken können. Die Rahmenform mit dem Hängebauchschwein-Style ist nicht so meins, ich stehe eher auf Höcker. :Titten:


----------



## kneesliding (4. Juni 2012)

ist irgendwas am Donnerstag geplant?


----------



## Bogie (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, Südtirol...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. Juni 2012)

Jetzt müssten sich dort nur noch die letzten Regentropfen von der Vorhersage verziehen... die angegebenen Temperaturen gefallen mir schon mal.


----------



## Houschter (4. Juni 2012)

10:00 am Parkplatz?


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ist irgendwas am Donnerstag geplant?





Bogie schrieb:


> Ja, Südtirol...





Houschter schrieb:


> 10:00 am Parkplatz?



Aha!


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juni 2012)

Am Donnerstag wird auch eins meiner Bikes durch den Pfälzerwald rollen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Du vergleichst jetzt awwer Grumbeere mit Erdbeere.... ich sag nur: Fully = Fahrtechnikverhunzer....ääähmmm....nein....ich mein natürlich Hardtail = Fahrtechnikverbesserer


Ich wollte drauf anspielen, dass sich oft einfach nicht die Frage stellt "was geht" - denn auch mit einem Crosser könnte man theoretisch die meisten Trails im PW bewältigen - vielmehr ist die Frage, was macht am meisten Spaß! Und das muss nicht unbedingt etwas mit Fahrtechnikverweigerung zu tun haben 
(u. a. deshalb bin ich den Gäsbock auch mitm Fully gefahren, obwohl das Hardtail vermutlich objektiv das sinnvollere Gefährt gewesen wäre und sowieso und auf jeden Fall locker ausgereicht hätte)




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber am meisten bringt bei mir ein regelmäßiger Wechsel...


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich wollte drauf anspielen, dass sich oft einfach nicht die Frage stellt "was geht" - denn auch mit einem Crosser könnte man theoretisch die meisten Trails im PW bewältigen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (4. Juni 2012)

Hehe, Gruppenkeile gips gratis! Pete, verkauf das Tork und schau nach einem Pitch. Das kost weniger als die Hälfte, ist leicht, funktioniert gut und ist für den Wiedereinstieg mehr als optimal. 
Wieder da Gruhs/A


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich wollte drauf anspielen, dass sich oft einfach nicht die Frage stellt "was geht" - denn auch mit einem Crosser könnte man theoretisch die meisten Trails im PW bewältigen - vielmehr ist die Frage, was macht am meisten Spaß! Und das muss nicht unbedingt etwas mit Fahrtechnikverweigerung zu tun haben


RR macht auch im Wald Spass!


----------



## Houschter (4. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


>



Da waren sie wieder, die gelben Schuhe...


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Da waren sie wieder, die gelben Schuhe...



 War mir gar nicht aufgefallen .... ich war so auf das rosa fixiert!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> [Was geht mit'm Crosser?]


Schon so oft gepostet und ich find es immer noch nicht sonderlich beeindruckend... da hab ich schon deutlich besseres live gesehen  Hier bei den Mainzern is so n kranker Tüpp dabei...




Flugrost schrieb:


> RR macht auch im Wald Spass!


RR machen nur Spaß, wenn man welche mit dem 26"er abledert


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juni 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hehe, Gruppenkeile gips gratis! Pete, verkauf das Tork und schau nach einem Pitch. Das kost weniger als die Hälfte, ist leicht, funktioniert gut und ist für den Wiedereinstieg mehr als optimal.
> Wieder da Gruhs/A



Die beste und qualifizierteste Embvehlung auf den letzten fünf Saiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schon so oft gepostet und ich find es immer noch nicht sonderlich beeindruckend...



Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. 
Solange ich so was nicht beherrsche, finde ich es immer wieder beeindruckend ...


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Juni 2012)

@Fluchfrost:
Das Pitch kostet weniger als die HÃ¤lfte vom Torque?
Dann wÃ¤re das ein vernÃ¼nftiges Fully fÃ¼r gute 1000 Euronen???
Ich werd danach googeln...

...Torque Trailflow 2012: 2599,- â¬;
SpÃ¤tzeleis Bitch Comp 2009(!): 1699,- â¬.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Fluchfrost:
> Das Pitch kostet weniger als die HÃ¤lfte vom Torque?
> Dann wÃ¤re das ein vernÃ¼nftiges Fully fÃ¼r gute 1000 Euronen???
> Ich werd danach googeln...
> ...


Das Pitch gibts ja nur noch gebraucht, oder als gut abgestandenes Vorjahresmodell, da sollten 1299,- â¬ drin sein...


----------



## kneesliding (5. Juni 2012)

Weiso babbelt ihr alle über den Pitch??

Ich wollte kein Pitch, und wurde mir eins nie kaufen!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.
> Solange ich so was nicht beherrsche, finde ich es immer wieder beeindruckend ...


Bis auf die paar Hüpfer ist es ja nichts Wildes. Und das kriegt vermutlich jeder halbwegs fähige Dreckhüpfer nach ein Bisschen Eingewöhnungszeit hin. Ich will die Leistung nicht kleinreden, aber so "Machbarkeitsstudien", die ansich einfach hochgradig absurd sind, kann ich einfach nicht so richtig ernst nehmen...


----------



## Bogie (5. Juni 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Weiso babbelt ihr alle über den Pitch??



Jetzt bringen wir halt nochmal ein paar mögliche Räder ins Spiel...

Wie wärs z.B. mit einem Nomad oder einem Spezi Enduro, oder ....


----------



## donnersberger (5. Juni 2012)

....einem 19,5 Kilo-Kona :d


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Juni 2012)

Wieso? Suchst du einen Abnehmer für deines?
Sogar die Konas sind leichter geworden... 

Hatte Pete eigentlich schon bei YT reingeschaut?
Wobei er ja weder young noch ein talent ist...


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juni 2012)

Ganz kurz nochmal zum Thema Donnerstag... Wer will alles durch den PW? Ich will mit, stelle mich sogar als Guide zur Verfügung!

Gemüseparkplatz 10 Uhr?


----------



## donnersberger (5. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wieso? Suchst du einen Abnehmer für deines?
> Sogar die Konas sind leichter geworden...



Nö, aber wäre schön, wenn hier so viele wären wie in Whistler. Rel. viele hatten dort ein Schtingi ;-)

Die neuen Konas sind wirklich leicht, aber mir gefallen sie nicht so gut, werden - so weit ich weiß - auch nicht mehr so oft gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (5. Juni 2012)

@Tick:
Ich hab eben gerade den Pete angeschrieben - 11:00 Uhr Lambrecht/Bahnhof war mein Vorschlag...


Edith bietet an:
*Treffpunkt Donnerstag, 10:00 Uhr in Lambrecht am Bahnhof.*


@Nico:
Kann man mit dir/euch rechnen? 





.


----------



## donnersberger (5. Juni 2012)

Wäre da gerne dabei...


----------



## bastard1979 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich werde meinem drehmoment (torque) auch am dönerstag durch den wald treten. Bin also dabei


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Juni 2012)

@Döner: 



Arm hoch und Kopf in die Schlinge! ...ääääh ich meine umgekehrt!!! 

Das wird schon - bald darfst du wieder...


----------



## eL (5. Juni 2012)

Dönerstag wäre ich auch mit von der Partie hintere Bremse ist ja bereits repariert und eingebremst
Beste Grüße L


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juni 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Rel. viele hatten dort ein Schtingi ;-)


Sowas möchte man doch eigentlich weder IN npch UNTER der Hose haben 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Arm hoch und Kopf in die Schlinge! ...ääääh ich meine umgekehrt!!!





Donnerstach Baiken klingt gut, mal mit der Frau beraten und Baikparkpläne durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## Dddakk (5. Juni 2012)

..ich kreuze eure Wege und wenn ich euch erwische werde ich euch spalten!  

Komme aus dem Fernen Westen immer auf der Muschel rückwärts. Werde ca. 11 in JX und 12 in LA und dann über FH Silberblick zum Eckkopf nach Wachenheim.
Zisch!


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Juni 2012)

Dddankke für die Hinweise - jetzt wissen wir, wann wir nicht wo sein dürfen...


----------



## Dddakk (5. Juni 2012)

..ich meide ja auch extra die Forstautobahnen, um euch nicht zu treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Werde ca. 11 in JX und 12 in LA ...



 Never ever!


----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dddankke für die Hinweise - jetzt wissen wir, wann wir nicht wo sein dürfen...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Tick:
> Ich hab eben gerade den Pete angeschrieben - 11:00 Uhr Lambrecht/Bahnhof war mein Vorschlag...
> 
> Edith bietet an:
> *Treffpunkt Donnerstag, 10:00 Uhr in Lambrecht am Bahnhof.*


Muss man jetzt Edith nehmen, oder kann man auch deinen Vorschlag nehmen, 11 Uhr klingt nach einer Stunde mehr Schlaf! 

Und 10 Uhr Lambrecht klingt nach 10 Min zu spät kommen, weil ich die Bahn nehmen würde, oder ich trete da hoch... Das ist sooo anstrengend... 

*Also dumm schnacken beiseite: Edith, wie wäre es mit 10 nach 10?*


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juni 2012)

Wie wärs mit hochtreten, fauler Sack! 


__nur so: gips das Tork noch net als Pedelec?


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juni 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit hochtreten, fauler Sack!
> 
> 
> __nur so: gips das Tork noch net als Pedelec?



Aber doch nicht soooooo früh am morgen...


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte auch lieber um elf, aber Pete hat noch Termine, und so wird's bei mir nachmittags auch nicht so knapp;
hab nämlich auch noch was vor. 

10 nach 10 sind wir bestimmt noch nicht im Wald...


PS:
Das Wetter ist auch der Meinung, dass es besser ist, um zehn zu starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juni 2012)

Na gut... Ich bin Punkt 10 Uhr da...


----------



## donnersberger (6. Juni 2012)

Hey - ich gratuliere Euch zum ersten Freitag in dieser Woche


----------



## Houschter (6. Juni 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Hey - ich gratuliere Euch zum ersten Freitag in dieser Woche



Döner hör auf das Zeuch zu nehmen, das iss doch keine Lösung!


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juni 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Hey - ich gratuliere Euch zum ersten Freitag in dieser Woche


Es ist der einzige... 
Meine normale Woche sieht so aus:
Montag
Dienstag
Mittwoch
Dönnerstag (Freitag)
Samstag (1.)
Samstag (2.)
Sonntag

Diese dann so:
Montag
Dienstag
Mittwoch(Freitag)
Sonntag
Samstag (1.)
Samstag (2.)
Sonntag

PS: Ich nehm das zeugs weils mir gefällt!


----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Hey - ich gratuliere Euch zum ersten Freitag in dieser Woche



Boah, hab ich wieder lang gebraucht .....


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juni 2012)

@Zimbo - Ists OK wenn ich eine Junge Dame aus KA mitbringe? Hat mehr Kondition als ich, aber weniger Tempo...


----------



## bastard1979 (6. Juni 2012)

@tick ich würde auch mit dem zug von NW aus fahren, da faul und früh, bin dann 10:10 in Lambrecht. treffen im Zug? du erkennst mich an den stinkenden Knieschützern


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juni 2012)

Her mit den jungen Damen!
Die werden schon sehen, was sie davon haben... 


PS:
Das ist keine geführte Tour, sondern gemeinsames Radeln mit Helmpflicht!


----------



## kneesliding (6. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich stinkt das Helm nicht so wie die Schützer!


----------



## pfalz (6. Juni 2012)

Gibts nen groben Plan? Ev. schließ ich mich an, wenns zeitlich passt...(wanns losgeht hab ich schon rausgefunden...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juni 2012)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> @tick ich würde auch mit dem zug von NW aus fahren, da faul und früh, bin dann 10:10 in Lambrecht. treffen im Zug? du erkennst mich an den stinkenden Knieschützern



Dann sind wir zu Zweit! Ich hab ein schwarzes Canyon, ohne Canyon Schriftzug... Werde aber noch gut riechen.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juni 2012)

@Pfalz: Völlig planloses Durcheinander ist geplant...


----------



## pfalz (6. Juni 2012)

Also nix Neues...


----------



## mtb_Lotta (6. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Pfalz: Völlig planloses Durcheinander ist geplant...



Darin bin ich ganz groß  Sind dabei! Bis morgen!


----------



## yulour (6. Juni 2012)

Bis morgen - Ich bin jetzt schon müde...


----------



## biker-didi (6. Juni 2012)

bin planlos dabei


----------



## pfalz (7. Juni 2012)

Gibts ne planlose Zwischenausstiegsmöglichkeit? Weiß nicht, wie lang meine lädierte Hand durchhält...


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juni 2012)

Jepp, Kalmit .


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juni 2012)

*Morgen* ist wieder "gemeinsames Radeln" angesagt.
Los geht's um *11:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen am Sportplatz*.

Je nach Lust und Laune fahren wir drei bis vier mal über die Hügel - diesmal wieder mit Einkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. Juni 2012)

Jetzt erzählt doch mal, kann Pete radfahren?


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juni 2012)

Nein, kann er nicht, das Torg fuhr heute von alleine. Es gibt aber Potential! Das Torg ist lernfähig, hehe.


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Never ever!



Stimmt. 7:30 Start. 10:50 an JX vorbei gedüst. Einkehr in Schwarzsohl bis 12. Dann leider ohne Eckkopf (Zeit) bis Ellerstadt. 101km.

Ich habe niemanden Bekanntes getroffen, dabei kenne ich doch die halbe Pfalz.


----------



## kneesliding (7. Juni 2012)

Moin!

So, es hat weider richtig spaß gemacht heute endlich weider MTB zu fahren!!
auch nur wenn es doch nur einen Hügel war....

Es war auch sehr schön die alten gesichter weider zu sehen!

Hat mich echt gefreut...

Ob es morgen nochmal klappt.....hmmm

Pete


----------



## bastard1979 (7. Juni 2012)

Mir hats auch richtig spass gemacht! bis zum nachsten mal. ist der rest auch gut angekommen?


----------



## donnersberger (7. Juni 2012)

Hey Pete, cool, freut mich, dass Du wieder mit dabei bist, freu mich schon auf ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt, wenn ich wieder fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Morgen ... 11:00 Uhr ...


Mh, mal überlegen ...


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Mh, mal überlegen ...



Lass es bleiben. Da passiert nix wirklich neues. Schätzungsweise Trails bergauf die man Stein für Stein bei Namen kennt - bergab genau das gleiche. Was immer wieder gerne fluktuiert ist die Geschwindigkeit, mit welcher man sich bergauf oder bergab fertigmacht. Ich gehe morgen/nachher in den Keller - da weiß ich zum guten Glück noch net vorher, welche Kiste mich gleich erschlagen wird. Nervenkitzel pur!


----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... Ich gehe morgen/nachher in den Keller - da weiß ich zum guten Glück noch net vorher, welche Kiste mich gleich erschlagen wird. Nervenkitzel pur!



 Was machst denn du für Sachen?
Terminlich klappt es heute wohl nicht


----------



## donnersberger (8. Juni 2012)

@Flugdöner: Wenn Du so einen spannenden Keller hast, könntest Du ihn doch für Jochen-Schweizer-Abenteuer-Events vermieten, da ja Fallschirmspringen, Bungeejumping, Hummerfahren und Gotcha-Spielen mittlerweile out sind.. Ich würde es dann z.B. Xtrem-Kellering nennen


----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ...Xtrem-Kellering ...


----------



## bastard1979 (8. Juni 2012)

musste da gerade an die xtremsportart house-running denken... und "xtrem ins house rein" und "ausm house raus" running
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCZAKui-5xA"]Bullyparade - Houserunning      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Juni 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> @Flugdöner: Wenn Du so einen spannenden Keller hast, könntest Du ihn doch für Jochen-Schweizer-Abenteuer-Events vermieten, da ja Fallschirmspringen, Bungeejumping, Hummerfahren und Gotcha-Spielen mittlerweile out sind.. Ich würde es dann z.B. Xtrem-Kellering nennen



Da könnte ich auch unseren Keller anbieten! Der wird alle zwei Jahre geräumt, wächst aber dann immer wieder mit Zeugs zu. Wer das Monster besiegt, bekommt ´ne Schorle!


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juni 2012)

Zwei Schorlen für zwei Keller!


----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Zwei Schorlen für zwei Keller!


----------



## donnersberger (8. Juni 2012)

jetzt : Mountainbike Chronicles
Freeriding vom Red Bull BergLine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. Juni 2012)

Auch wir haben einen sozialen Auftrag zu erfüllen. Den Schwachen helfen, caritativ sein, unterstützen und voran bringen. Leider fehlt qualifiziertes Fachpersonal für die geistig schachen unter uns, wohl aber können wir den körperlich minderbemittelten ein wenig auf die Srünge helfen. Jeder Meter biken heilt, so wir net stürzen.
Kurzfristig aber entschlossen:
Ellenbogenfranzcuretour: 1100 Maikammer/Alsterweiler 90km, 3500 hm 1,5°/oo Schlussalkohol

...nur die Härtchen kommen ins Gärtchen...


----------



## Houschter (8. Juni 2012)

Armin ich mach mir Sorgen! 

Da ich morgen mein Tagwerk auf dem Leinsweiler Hof verrichte kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Ziele erreicht werden.


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juni 2012)

Lei*n*sweiler Hof? Ausschank oder ...?
Sicher werden alle Ziele erreicht. Das mit Bravour wie immer - ich erhöhe auf 1,8.


----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lei*n*sweiler Hof? Ausschank oder ...



Genau der wird morgen nen langen Arbeitstag haben! So ne Hochzeit macht durstig. Erhöhe um 0,2!


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Genau der wird morgen nen langen Arbeitstag haben! So ne Hochzeit macht durstig. *Erhöhe um 0,2*!


----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2012)

Ich geb alles...

Btw: Franz, wie ist das Befinden? Was macht der Arm? Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ellenbogenfranzcuretour: 1100 Maikammer/Alsterweiler 90km, 3500 hm 1,5°/oo Schlussalkohol
> 
> ...nur die Härtchen kommen ins Gärtchen...


----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Ellenbogenfranzcuretour: 1100 Maikammer/Alsterweiler 90km, 3500 hm *0,5°/oo Schlussalkohol*
> 
> ...nur die Härtchen kommen ins Gärtchen...





			
				lomo schrieb:
			
		

>



Wenn alle Hütten am Samstag zum Schorle einladen schaffst du das locker auch!


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wenn alle Hütten am Samstag zum Schorle einladen schaffst du das locker auch!



FSK, ich sag nur FSK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (9. Juni 2012)

blöd nur wenn das fluggitter bei 1,5 nicht mehr nach hause findet und dem franz planlos folgt.

p.s. heut muss ich ne runde 4rad fahren aber morgen könnt gehen wenn es nicht wie erwartet tote wildsäue vom himmel schüttet.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Juni 2012)

*@Holger!!! (="yulour")*


----------



## Houschter (15. Juni 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!!!


----------



## bastard1979 (15. Juni 2012)

Von mir alles gute zum geburtstag holger!


----------



## donnersberger (15. Juni 2012)

Von mir auch önerbier:


----------



## Flugrost (15. Juni 2012)

Alles Gute zum Ehrentag! Lass dich reich mit Fleisch beschenken das wir morgen dann grillen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (15. Juni 2012)

Auch von mir: 

Bier besorgen wir morgen, für den Champus bist Du zuständig...


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juni 2012)

Auch von mir alles gute! 

@All - Am Sonntag gibt es feinstes Trailsurfen in Annweiler (11 Uhr Bahnhof). Wer will mit?


----------



## yulour (15. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank euch allen!


----------



## MoneSi (15. Juni 2012)

Herzliche Glückwünsche!!!


----------



## haubert (15. Juni 2012)

Herzliche Glückwünsche Holger


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Juni 2012)

Alles gute, zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2012)

Ist es richtig, dass der Wolfman heute *schon wieder* Geburtstag hat?

Wenn ja: *ALLES GUTE!*


----------



## Franz/K3 (25. Juni 2012)




----------



## eL (25. Juni 2012)

:weißherbstschorle:


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2012)

Trollinger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2012)

eL schrieb:


> :weißherbstschorle:



Krampf?


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Krampf?



Autschn!


----------



## eL (26. Juni 2012)

stimmt

eigentlich :Lemberger:

aber den gips ja inne Pfalz nich und wird ohne wasser getrunken.
Ja genau das achtelle das viertelle heißt.

weitermachen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Juni 2012)

Glaub ich hab gestern so fast alles zusammengetrunken inkl. schei.... süßen Sekt. Werd meinem Arbeitgeber heute keine Freude bereiten. Dankschä an euch Alle.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juni 2012)

*Auch von mir allernachträglichst noch







 -lichen




an unseren





 !!!*   ​


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juni 2012)

Auch von mir alles alles gute Nachträglich! 


Musst du noch zur Pensionierungsfeier? Oder was machst du heut noch bei der Arbeit?


----------



## Optimizer (26. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Krampf?


Wer hat gerufen?

Auch von mir noch dem Wulfman alles herzlich erdenklich Gute zum Burzeltag!


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2012)

auch von mir alles Gute an den Wolfi


----------



## Zelle (26. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *Auch von mir allernachträglichst noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich schön gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (27. Juni 2012)




----------



## Zelle (27. Juni 2012)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Juli 2012)

Werde kurzfristig in San Remo (Ligure Finale  ist nahe) weilen. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für das Ausleihen eines gefederten Bikes für eine (!) Tour?


----------



## ES7.0 (3. Juli 2012)

Also wenn du direkt in Finale was suchst, ist auf dem Gelände von Finale Freeride http://www.finalefreeride.com/ ein shop. Dort kann man auch Räder ausleihen. Ruf am besten mal bei Finale Freeride an, Sylvia wird dir sicher weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Juli 2012)

Die hatte ich gefunden, dort aber nur einen Link auf den Verleih, der gerade bei den Inhalten nicht aktiv ist.

Spricht Sylvia deutsch? Italiano ist bei mir nicht ausgeprägt, aber mit inglese sollte es widrigenfalls auch klappen.


----------



## ES7.0 (3. Juli 2012)

Also Englisch geht auf jeden fall, deutsch glaube ich nur sehr wenig. Falls es auf Englisch nicht klappen sollte, kannst du nach Jörg fragen. Das ist einer der Shuttelfahrer und er kommt aus Deutschland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Juli 2012)

Danke sehr! Bin mal gespannt aufs Bikes mit Meerblick, hatte ich noch nicht!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2012)

Wir sind da mal bei Regen mit den Bikes an den Strand gefahren;
Finale sucks! Da regnet es IMMER!!! 

...viel Spaß da unten!


----------



## Flugrost (3. Juli 2012)

Alles gute zum ehrentach, herr Optimiseur!!!


----------



## lomo (3. Juli 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Alles gute zum ehrentach, herr Optimiseur!!!



Genau! Darauf einen guten Schluck Konglomerat:


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juli 2012)

Na dann mach ich mal wieder die "alt Fassnacht":

*Alles Gute nachträglich, Herr Optimizer!!!*


----------



## Deleted 38566 (5. Juli 2012)

Nachträglich alles gute dem Monsieur opti


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Was geht denn am WE??? 
Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf ne Tour mit euch!


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juli 2012)

Am 15.07. gibts ne Tour die doch sicher was für die AWPler wäre! 
--> http://dimb.de/ig-pfalz
Spitzkehren ohne Ende und vor allem wahrscheinlich von den meisten noch nie gesehene Spitzkehren!


----------



## Flugrost (5. Juli 2012)

Täusch dich da mal nicht...


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Am 15.07. gibts ne Tour die doch sicher was für die AWPler wäre!
> --> http://dimb.de/ig-pfalz
> Spitzkehren ohne Ende und vor allem wahrscheinlich von den meisten noch nie gesehene Spitzkehren!



Ulli ... Ulli ... who the fück is Ulli....



Flugrost schrieb:


> herr Optimiseur!!!





stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Monsieur opti


Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche....aber wirke ich wirklich so francophil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2012)

Nein tust du nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juli 2012)

Treppophil mit leichtem französischen Akzent


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2012)

Suchbild: Was fehlt hier?




Suchbild von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2012)

Der Wurstdämpfer!


----------



## Kelme (9. Juli 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Suchbild: Was fehlt hier?
> ...



Da fehlt nix. Das ist der neue Liteville Duo-Drive-Invisible-Double-Lockout-Dämpfer.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Juli 2012)

ein *N*-Rahmen


----------



## donnersberger (9. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Wurstdämpfer!


----------



## Franz/K3 (9. Juli 2012)

Guru ist einfach Fachmann!

Minuten später war die passende Wurst drinn!


----------



## lomo (9. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (10. Juli 2012)

Schickes LiteNille!


----------



## donnersberger (17. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein Lehrvideo aus der Schweiz:


----------



## Joshua60 (17. Juli 2012)

Noch mehr tolle Tricks gibts unter 
http://www.graubuenden.ch/mountainbiken-schweiz/helden-der-berge.html 


http://www.graubuenden.ch/mountainbiken-schweiz/helden-der-berge.html


----------



## kneesliding (21. Juli 2012)

ist zwar kein MTB, aber es hat immerhin 2 Räder!!


----------



## donnersberger (21. Juli 2012)

Ist das dein Zweitrad?


----------



## Joshua60 (21. Juli 2012)

Das ist bestimmt das Knierutschgerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (21. Juli 2012)

Yep und Yep...


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2012)

Das hat leider viel zu wenig Federweg!


----------



## Kelme (22. Juli 2012)

Mit tun immer die Sozias in der "Affe auf dem Schleifstein"-Haltung leid. Da fehlt's an der nötigen Konsequenz die hinteren Fußrasten einfach weg zu lassen. 

"If it looks schei$$e, it is schei$$e!"


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. Juli 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ist zwar kein MTB, aber es hat immerhin 2 Räder!!



Der Hinterreifen sieht nach einem Angstreifen aus, bis nach aussen ist der aber bezahlt.


----------



## strandi (22. Juli 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> "If it looks schei$$e, is it schei$$e!"


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2012)

Shark Abgasanlage?
Erhöht die Lärmbelästigung bei gleichzeitiger Leistungsreduzierung


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juli 2012)

Jetzt lasst doch dem Bub sein neues Moped! Soziabetrieb ist da ja nur vorgesehen wenn man in Zukunft alleine fahren will. 
Klettverschluß an den Knien und am Helm = selbstlaufender Rucksack.  

Bissl viel Carbon ist aber schon dran..


----------



## Romarius (23. Juli 2012)

Sammol hea! Isch kann schun fascht garnimma badenserisch!!! Also, nur falls mal wer Reiselust verspüren sollte und mir Mundart-Sprachnachhilfe geben möchte...





















Man muss da nicht wandern auf den Wegen, man könnte auch biken.
Platz zum Schlafen wäre vorhanden, Bier geht so, Frauen (bzw Männer, je nachdem) könnte man auch organisieren...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Juli 2012)

So ist mein Sprachmodus nach 6 Bier  Wo hast du die Bilder gemacht. Tolle Gegend. Bist du unter die Dauerurlauber gegangen?


----------



## eL (26. Juli 2012)

samma wolfi 

ärger middem vorjesetzten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (26. Juli 2012)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So ist mein Sprachmodus nach 6 Bier  Wo hast du die Bilder gemacht. Tolle Gegend. Bist du unter die Dauerurlauber gegangen?



Aktueller Wohnort: Innsbruck  Fühlt sich schon ein wenig wie Dauerurlaub an


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. Juli 2012)

eL schrieb:


> samma wolfi
> 
> ärger middem vorjesetzten?



Ich sag hier nur kooperativer Führungsstil; Briefing, outsurcen und diesen ganzen studierten Müll. Früher hat man sich mit seinen MA zusammengesetzt und gut war; und das mach ich immer noch. Ich bin einfach zu alt für diese ganze Schei......
Gegend würde mir schon dauerhaft zusagen.


----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2012)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ich sag hier nur kooperativer Führungsstil; Briefing, outsurcen und diesen ganzen studierten Müll. Früher hat man sich mit seinen MA zusammengesetzt und gut war; und das mach ich immer noch. ....


----------



## eL (30. Juli 2012)

rischtisch!!!

somit sin ma scho 3 der selben meinung und dadurch auch beschlußfähig


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Juli 2012)

Bin Nummer 4... 
Was da manchmal bei den tollen Kursen für "Mitarbeiterführung" raus kommt... Oh mein Gott... :kotz:


----------



## Lynus (1. August 2012)

Hat noch jemand momentan Urlaub und würde morgen ca. 9-15Uhr eine 2 Berge Tour ab NW mitfahren wollen ?


----------



## Flugrost (1. August 2012)

Ich muss leider morgen wieder die Welt retten, hab leider keine Zeit, würd aber gerne...


----------



## Quente (1. August 2012)

...diese Welt ist nicht mehr zu retten, man kann nur noch versuchen das Beste für sich daraus zu machen.


----------



## eL (1. August 2012)

egoist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (1. August 2012)

... nein, Weltverbesserer in Rente.


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2012)

....man muss auch mal an sich denken..... auch wenn es schwer fällt


----------



## Zelle (3. August 2012)




----------



## Flugrost (21. Dezember 2012)

*Ich wünsche uns allen einen besinnlichen Weltuntergang heute!*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2012)

Danke. Falls der wider erwartend nicht kommen  und dadurch Ziel- und Orientierungslosigkeit herrschen sollte, hier ein Vorschlag die nun unerwartet entstandene Lebenszeit sinnvoll zu füllen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=610376


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Dezember 2012)

Du hast da was falsch verstanden:
Die Apokalypse soll das Chaos beenden und eine neue Ordnung schaffen! 

Aber wenn man sich mal die Berichte zum Maya-Kalender durchliest,
ist der 21.12.2012 nicht das Ende der Welt, sondern Anfang und Ende
eines über 5000 Jahre dauernden Zyklus.

Fazit:
Mist!!! War wieder nix mit Weltuntergang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2012)

Schei$$e das Saarland hat es erwischt ....


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Dezember 2012)

mist ... hab extra  keine geschenke gekauft


----------



## zena (21. Dezember 2012)

Maya haben sich verrechnet, die waren immer irgendwie schlecht in Mathe
Aber merkwürdig, die Mineralölgeselschaften haben es geglaubt mit der Apokalypse. Die Sprittpreise waren gestern auf tiefstem Niveau seit der Euroeinführung


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Dezember 2012)

@zena: Da hast du dich aber schon gut an das hohe Niveau gewöhnt oder warst in Samnaun/Livigno...  Am 24.01.2002 hab ich jedenfalls hier für den Liter Normal paradiesisische 0,919 Euro gezahlt! Ein Preisniveau, welches heute sicher einem Weltuntergang für die Mineralölkonzerne gleichkäme...!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Dezember 2012)

@Teufelstisch,

die Spritpreise in Samnaun/Livigno sind ja Zoll/Steuerfrei, deshalb hinkt der Vergleich. 
Ich habe vor über 10 jahren in Livigno Super für ca. 60 Cent/Liter getankt....

Aber zena hat schon recht, die Spritpreise sind in den letzten 2 Wochen enorm gesunken.
Der Verbraucher gewöhnt sich daran, da hast Du recht, aber was soll der Endkunde tun? Sich verweigern, dann kannste gleich in die Kiste springen.
Egal wo man konsumiert, die Preise steigen kontunierlich an (Bahnfahren, Energie, etc) man fragt sich nur warum?


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß ob der Zollfreiheit, war nur'n Scherz.  Ich hab in Livigno vor zwei Jahren immerhin mal für 1,08 Euro getankt.

Enorm gesunken ist da auch nix, es ging Stück für Stück runter von nem abartig hohen Niveau, immer wieder  mit starken Sprüngen (5 Cent) hoch wie gestern... Gefallen ist er vor ein paar Jahren nach der Lehman-Pleite mal von 1,60 auf 1,10 Euro. Dass man 1,499 schon als "günstig" betrachtet ist psychologischer Selbstbetrug.  Möglichkeiten gäb es schon... Ich wundere mich bei direkt gegenüberliegenden Tankstellen und neuen Preisrunden immer, dass dann trotz teilweise 6-8 Cent unterschied Leute immer noch bei der teureren tanken... Verweigern, d. h. unnötige Fahrten vermeiden geht auch. Oder z. B. Parteien wählen, die nicht nur die Interessen der Konzerne und oberen 10.000 bedienen und nicht für permanent höhere indirekte Konsumsteuern sorgen...  Rolli Schäuble hat z. B. grade angekündigt, den ermäßigten USt-Satz abzuschaffen. Wird auch diesmal das hochgradig demente Wahlvolk nicht davon abhalten, das Kreuz wie eh und je zu setzen...! Oder wie damals, als in der GroKo bei der Ust der Mittelwert 0 und 2 = 3 % Erhöhung der USt. ergab (unter Steinbrück übrigens...)! Alles gewohnte Realsatire...


----------



## Kelme (23. Dezember 2012)

Warum alles teurer wird? Weil ich pro Jahr 3% mehr verdienen will. Mindestens!
(Is'n Scherz)


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Argument würde unter gewissen Umständen teilweise gelten...  Das Problem ist aber, dass man als gemeiner Lohnknecht vielleicht 3% mehr will, aber wenn überhaupt nur 1,5% erhält. Bei 2,5% Inflation macht das real 1% Minus! Schaut man sich dann die Reallohn- oder Rentenentwicklungen bzw. die der Gewinneinkünfte der letzten 20 Jahre an...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Dezember 2012)

Bevor es zu Politisch wird, frohe Weihnachte Euch allen.....

http://www.bing.com/?cc=de
da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne, tolle Idee


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. Dezember 2012)

Na denn: Frohes Fest!!!


----------



## Flugrost (30. April 2013)

Aus gegebenem Anlass: 
Ab ins Klappodrom. Da es leider am Montag (060513) abgerissen wird, sollte man sich die allerletzte Eingangstundenrekordweltmeisterschaft nicht entgehenlassen. 
http://www.world-klapp.de
Hier sieht man einige der Sportler beim Training (Alle sind Oberlippenbartgedopt - is halt so):


----------



## donnersberger (30. April 2013)

Coole Apres Bike Veranstaltung !


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Mai 2013)

Wer am 4. Mai noch nichts vor hat.
http://www.nuerburgring.de/events/konzerte-sport/strongmanrun.html
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Mai 2013)

na toll ... wusste netmal das es sowas gibt 
wäre ich glatt mal dabei, is bestimmt ne riesen gaudi 

mal schauen ob ich es schaff fürs nächste jahr drann zu denken


----------



## donnersberger (2. Mai 2013)

Wäre auch was für Nico, wobei das sicherlich nur beim Zugucken ne Gaudi ist...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na toll ... wusste netmal das es sowas gibt
> wäre ich glatt mal dabei, is bestimmt ne riesen gaudi
> 
> mal schauen ob ich es schaff fürs nächste jahr drann zu denken



Vielleicht kann man ein Team zusammenstellen. Die Veranstaltung ist sicher Gaudi und Adrenalin pur.


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Mai 2013)

also wenn mich einer rechtzeitig drann erinnert bin ich dabei


----------



## donnersberger (3. Mai 2013)

und ich komm knipsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

